#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-16
<asac> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> morning
* Admiral_Chicago had a killer headache :\
<asac> huh?
<asac> too many drinks :) ?
<Admiral_Chicago> i think so, we went out the last three nights but I think I caught something on the flight back in. i have a fever and airplanes are full of germs.
<asac> ouch
<Admiral_Chicago> anyways, while I was gone, you highlighted me about a bug
<asac> hmmm ... when was that?
<Admiral_Chicago> several days ago, either way, i need to collapse right about now. good night
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: night
<asac> lunch
<asac> why do i dislike the task of preparing a mozilla 1.8.0 branch browser tarball with the patches I have backported  :(
<asac> at least we should have all fixes that are obvious
* asac wonders what regression popped up?
<asac> upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: hi
<gnomefreak> hi :)
<asac> backport is ready
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/dapper-moz-backports/
<asac> at least initial preview
<asac> 1.5.0.12 (aka 13)
<asac> you think you can spin i386 binaries speedy?
<gnomefreak> speedy?
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> otherwise i would try to find someone in motu desktop
<gnomefreak> ill get it
<asac> yeah ... about in 3 hours :)
<gnomefreak> where do you want them?
<asac> no idea :)
<asac> in dapper backports directory?
<gnomefreak> on MT repo?
<asac> i will push amd bins that are currently spinning wherever you want me
<asac> maybe
<asac> no idea
<asac> maybe we need another?
<asac> because its contaminated by 2.0 ?
<gnomefreak> we have 2.0 in MT dapper
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> just upload somewhere
<asac> i will move them in a p.u.c account
<asac> directory
<gnomefreak> i  can upload them to a dir and you can grab from there?
<asac> and ask on forum for manual testing
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> just start to get the sources :)
<asac> don't loose time
<asac> thursday release will appear ... and we something prepared :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> sorry :)
<asac> but it was not idea to do an early firefox release
<asac> not my idea :)
<gnomefreak> its fine
<gnomefreak> i can push java off a bit :)
<asac> sure
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> i ended up with a debdiff of 228.1MB for java so i have to work on that a bit but i can do that once update2 is released
<asac> are you back from your trip btw?
<gnomefreak> asac: i havent left yet
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> ah
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i leave in morning
<asac> oh
<gnomefreak> ill have laptop and this pc with me
<asac> ok :)
<asac> lets get these builds out first ;)
<asac> ah
<asac> cool
<asac> where do you go exactly?
<gnomefreak> pennsilvania
<asac> i forgot everything :)
<gnomefreak> that is so spelled wrong
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> PA :)
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> hopefully after today ill only be down a couple of days
<gnomefreak> hell during freeze ;)
<asac> yeah ... freeze is good
<gnomefreak> perfect timing
<asac> i will miss this milestone completely
<asac> no fixes will land for main ffox at least
<asac> security busted me now
<gnomefreak> thats alright
<gnomefreak> asac: we release 2.0.0.5 end of this week
<gnomefreak> we can release
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> final is thursday
<asac> guess tribe-3 won't get 2.0.0.5
<asac> yeah thursday 2.0.0.5 gets out
<gnomefreak> yesterday was rc1
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> not unless you can get it built today and get it pushed
<asac> no ... i won't upgrade to rc1
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> i am happy if i can verifiy that our 1.5.0 build really all issues that will be announced
<asac> in time
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i definitly need to get firefox-distro addon support finished by tribe-4
<asac> otherwise things get tight
<gnomefreak> you dont need the .dsc or diff or source on this (i assume) so just binaries shouldnt take too long to upload
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... just binaries
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> maybe skip the -dbg package
<asac> its just huge
<asac> or push it in the end
<asac> remember that we are on dapper :)
<gnomefreak> that is always last i push
<gnomefreak> yeah i remeber
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> checking my chroot now
<gnomefreak> grrr
<gnomefreak> asac: this built ok on dapper?
<gnomefreak> asac: this si all fucked up
<gnomefreak> asac: give me a while ill see if i can fix it
<gnomefreak> the build-deps are wrong
<gnomefreak> asac: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.6.06.1 do you have the build-deps handy for that
<gnomefreak> thats the version in there now
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant install any build-deps from new firefox nor the version in there now
<gnomefreak> looks like everything in dapper is messed up i cant even install ubuntu-dekstop
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> i guess ill redo dapper chroot
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> asac: unmet dpends on every package
<gnomefreak> fixed
<asac> gnomefreak: good
<gnomefreak> grabbing build-deps now
<gnomefreak> ok its building ill check back with it in a while
<gnomefreak> asac: im using fakeroot ./debian/rules binary since htere is something wrong with repesenting changes to source
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<asac> there must be something wrong then
<asac> you cannot do two builds
<asac> just one time
<asac> then you need fresh diff.gz
<asac> :(
<asac> thats the dapper pain
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt do 2 builds
<asac> hmm
<asac> i hate this dapper package
<asac> it should work ... let me try
<asac> anyway ... dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<asac> should work
<gnomefreak> fakeroot ./debian/rules binary seems to be working
<asac> yes
<asac> i just have to confirm if it really fails that way
<asac> otherwise you are building something wrong
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k3C1C3C2A -i.bzr failed on building source
<gnomefreak> so i cleaned and ran the other command
<asac> hmm
<asac> that mighht already have broken it for you
<asac> after all
<gnomefreak> and i didnt change anything
<asac> you should redownload diff.gz .dsc
<asac> and start from scratch
<asac> yeah... clean destroys soure tree in dapper
<asac> at least it might
<asac> its just a pita
<asac> that package
<gnomefreak> ok ill regrab them
<gnomefreak> asac: link?
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/dapper-moz-backports/
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> you can keep orig
<asac> its definitly not changed
<asac> unless you grabbed wrong in first place of course
<asac> gnomefreak: just build with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<asac> to just build binaries
<asac> can you -kxxxxx if you want to sign as well
<gnomefreak> ok its running
<asac> actually it should work ... e.g. just using dpkg-source -x f...dsc + dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa works for me ... and produces sources
<asac> you must never run anything in that sourcetree though :)
<asac> before doing that
<asac> the version is funny :)
<asac> 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.12+sg1.8.1.5~prepatch070716-0ubuntu1
* asac wonders if i can identify what i ment in a year  :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> this doesnt need backport
<asac> its a backport :)
<gnomefreak> this can go into proposed than to security
<asac> but its in orig :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> i have to discuss that
<asac> maybe i can really push it somewhere
<asac> where people will actually test it :)
<asac> let me see
<gnomefreak> if it fixed atleast 1 CVE it should beablet o be pushed to proposed
* gnomefreak learned that throught this java bs
<asac> yeah
<asac> i will push to propose for testing now
<asac> so we don't need to maintain these on our own
<asac> and get buildd to build them
<bluekuja> asac: :)
<bluekuja> asac: pushed agg RC fix?
<asac> hu?
<asac> oh
<asac> sorry
<asac> tell me how
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I give you bzr links
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i am busted ... because mozilla rolls releases in a hurry
<asac> dapper backports
<bluekuja> yeah, don't worry alex
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/libagg/debian.source
<bluekuja> and
<bluekuja> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/libagg/upstream.source
<bluekuja> I've removed the bad dir
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe you can prepare the orig?
<asac> so i just need to grab the debian.source?
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> if you want the orig
<bluekuja> email?
<bluekuja> so you push it on tarballs
<bluekuja> dir
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> never mind
<asac> i do it
<bluekuja> oki
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> maybe give me link to original upstream ... so i can compare :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> but actually its fine
<bluekuja> just a sec
<asac> i saw that
<bluekuja> http://www.antigrain.com/agg-2.5.tar.gz
<bluekuja> moved to dfsg
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> yeah saw that
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> lets see what the build spits out
<asac> have you tested in pbuilder?
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> do it too
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> no
<asac> no time :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> builds fine here anyway
<asac> i trust you
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> tnx alex
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> yeah at least debian has no source only uploads ... so i build it here :)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> does gnash still build?
<bluekuja> did not try yet
<bluekuja> just built agg
<bluekuja> asac: anyway there is a patch against gpc
<bluekuja> made by rene
<asac> so lets hope :)
<bluekuja> that disables gpc stuff
<asac> he?
<bluekuja> on makefiles
<asac> where?
<asac> for gnash?
<bluekuja> nope
<bluekuja> agg
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> 01_no_gpc.dpatch
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> some fixes to makefiles
<asac> its pushed
<bluekuja> et all
<asac> yeah i can imagine
<asac> hope its well done :)
<bluekuja> thanks alex
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<geser> asac: Hi, have you an idea why my firefox (from gutsy) does want to update add-ons? it starts the download but it doesn't proceed
<asac> geser: didn't you have a broken profile?
<asac> geser: until ubufox brings you the right homepage ... I would assume your profile is still broken ... and everything can happen :/
<geser> possible as it works for my desktop but not for my notebook
<asac> anyway ... updating addons you installed from addons.mozilla.org is a feature
<asac> download breaking is not
<asac> but maybe their site is down?
<geser> this happens already since some time
<asac> if its the profile that was broken, then thats almost certainly the reason
<geser> I did the last upload by downloading the xpi with wget and opening it with firefox
<geser> is there an easier way to unbreak it without starting with a fresh profile?
<asac> if you don't have too much privacy concerns you could send me a tarball of your profile
<asac> otherwise, I have no idea
<asac> other than fixing permissions
<asac> looking into the directories
<asac> if there are any leftovers that shouldn't be there
<asac> et al
<geser> then a make a backup of it and start deleting files till it works again (or nothing else is left)
<asac> hmmm ... some files should be no problem
<asac> it should have something to do with extensions
<asac> extensions.rdf
<asac> and download files for staged xpis
<geser> hmm, I've moved the old ~/.mozilla/firefox dir out of the way and started from fresh
<geser> but now it doesn't even tries to install addons from addons.mozilla.org
<geser> asac: found the problem (sort of). It wasn't a broken profile but something to do with IPv6. As soon as I disabled ipv6 in firefox the updates worked again
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats interesting
<asac> gutsy?
<asac> maybe you had a working ipv6 setup ... and you don't have that anymore?
<geser> yes, gutsy
<geser> seems like my ipv6 setup is somehow broken
<asac> ... that might explain it somehow
<asac> k out ... maybe back later
<gnomefreak> asac: you still want this uploaded or did you decide to push to -proposed?
<asac> gnomefreak: its in proposed now
<asac> gnomefreak: sorry for the confusion
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.12+sg1.8.1.5~prepatch070716-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm its not hit repos yet?
<gnomefreak> seems flash hasnt hit proposed yet either
<gnomefreak> ill worry about that stuff after i get unpacked later this week
<asac> its still building (at least firefox)
<asac> why hasn't flash reached proposed yet? should be!
<asac> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.0
<asac> thats one
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> should be available
<asac> feisty has i386 only
<gnomefreak> i built ubuntu2
<asac> of course
<gnomefreak> you didnt change md5sums in debian/config
<asac> ubuntu2 is in gutsy
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> its also in feisty
<gnomefreak> should be atleast
<gnomefreak> crimsun was supposed to push it
<asac> why doesn't anybody ping me?
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> asac: i did
<gnomefreak> the morning i found out about it
<asac> i tested the install ... and it worked
<asac> so what is the problem?
<gnomefreak> he changed the changelog entry thats why i havent seen it
<asac> there is not even a recent bug open about it
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+changelog
<gnomefreak> asac: yep there are many
<gnomefreak> i closed them when i sent debdiff
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/125986
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125986 in firefox "No flash after update of flashplugin-nonfree" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<gnomefreak> when i couldnt find you i fixed it than all the dups came in for same bug there were alot closed already not marked as dup
<asac> i somehow fail to see why we need that
<asac> e.g. the debian/config file
<gnomefreak> asac: without the config change there were no .xpt or .so files installed
<asac> he?
<asac> thats interesting
<gnomefreak> one of the bugs maybe dup of that one explains it
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/125989
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125989 in flashplugin-nonfree "lastest update lacks .so & .xpt files (dup-of: 125986)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125986 in firefox "No flash after update of flashplugin-nonfree" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<asac>                 install -m 644 install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/
<asac> thats done in configure
<asac> ok
<asac> i see the point
<asac> though it looks superfluous in the first place
<gnomefreak> than im gonna assume that config with wrong md5 made the old versions of .xpt and .so
<gnomefreak> thats same reason crimsun release ubuntu2 in gutsy
<gnomefreak> the day after
<asac> it has to be approved by archive admin
<asac> which probably didn't happen
<asac> so far
<gnomefreak> he asked who did it i blamed me saying i gave you debdiff without the changes in config becasue i forgot them
<gnomefreak> shhh
<gnomefreak> and i did but you didnt need or use it
<gnomefreak> oh he didnt make the ubuntu2 he pulled the ubuntu1 and added it?
<asac> probably not
<asac> i think he either forgot the proposed upload ... or its still not approved by archive admins
<gnomefreak> i have ubuntu1 on my LP page
<asac> just pinged him on devel to see why we really want this complete debian/config logic
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+packages
<asac> you have ppa ?
<gnomefreak> ppa?
<asac> ah ok
<asac> nvm
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> yes ... thats the upload i sponsored
<asac> i think his upload is stuck :)
* gnomefreak not sure i have it but i expected ubutnu2~7.04.0
<gnomefreak> since that is the changelog and debdiff on bug report
<gnomefreak> you probibly will not catch him for another 2+ hours
<asac> i am here for a few more hours
<asac> so no problem
<gnomefreak> thats if he is still in my state
<gnomefreak> if he moved out of state or is traveling(he has stated hes traveling and that he moved) it may differ
<gnomefreak> i plan on taking down pc sometime in the next 4 hours or so so i dont have to do it at 4am
<gnomefreak> so i wont see him more than likely
<asac> gnomefreak: ok in case i miss you saying bye: have a good trip
<asac> take care and cu soon!
<gnomefreak> asac: thank you will get set up asap once there
<asac> cool ... thats the attitude needed ;9
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-17
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<Admiral_Chicago> everning everyone
<hjmf_> @schedule
<hjmf_> ubotu!
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 17 Jul 19:00: Technical Board | 18 Jul 20:00: Edubuntu | 19 Jul 20:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 24 Jul 15:00: Kernel Team | 25 Jul 12:00: Edubuntu | 25 Jul 20:00: Xubuntu Developers
<hjmf_> night all
<hjmf_> cy
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<asac> ola
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<asac> hi
<bluekuja> asac: heya
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: hey
<bluekuja> how it's going alex?
<asac> i am still burried by this ffox update that rolled today :/
<bluekuja> oh :D
<bluekuja> did you buy that birthday present?
<bluekuja> asac: ^^
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> already given :)
<bluekuja> asac: cool! what did you get?
<bluekuja> oh :)
<bluekuja> your gf was happy?
<asac> yeah :)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i managed it for this year at least :)
<bluekuja> that's a nice thing
<bluekuja> if she's happy, you're happy too
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> does she live with you?
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> or another city?
<asac> the latter
<asac> for another year at least
<bluekuja> aww, so you can see her only sometimes
<bluekuja> :/
<DarkSun88> bluekuja: dholbach has sended the mail?
<bluekuja> DarkSun88, unfortunately not yet
<DarkSun88> Mm, ok.
<DarkSun88> Hi asac
<bluekuja> I think he forget to check
<bluekuja> is 20 days
<bluekuja> in fact
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> bluekuja: he knows about it ...i am sure
<asac> or ... i know that he knows
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, he cannot have forgot
<asac> but he is preparing for ubuntu live
<bluekuja> yup!
<asac> where he has a talkk
<bluekuja> I've seen his comment before on -devel
<bluekuja> regarding ubuntu-live
<asac> i guess the week afterwards he will come to it
<bluekuja> asac: when ubuntu-live will be?
<asac> just keep up your work imo :)
<asac> next week
<bluekuja> asac: yea! :)
<bluekuja> I'm a little less busy on this week with work and so on
<asac> he will travel ton saturday or even friday i guess
<bluekuja> I'll try to see what I can do
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: which country/city?
<bluekuja> asac: and how long will ubuntu-live duration?
<bluekuja> oh july 22-24
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a talk too?
<asac> no .. i will not attend
<bluekuja> oh :)
<bluekuja> I'm looking at ubuntu-live homepage
<asac> actually i am happy to not have to go there ... i hate frequent travelling 
<asac> s/hate/dislike
<bluekuja> asac: what's ?
<asac> he?
<bluekuja> after travelling
<bluekuja> I see some strange stuff
<asac> just s/hate/dislike/
<bluekuja> like 
<asac> yeah
<asac> figure out :)
<asac> its pretty common
<asac> to correct spelling grammar etc.
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> its like in sed and vim you replace text like that
<bluekuja> oh
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> now I remember
<asac> right ... replace regular expression
<asac> its commonly used on irc
<bluekuja> thanks for the info
<bluekuja> :)
* DarkSun88 goes to keep a beer.
<bluekuja> DarkSun88, well done
<bluekuja> offer a virtual beer to asac too
<bluekuja> ^^
<DarkSun88> Sure.
<DarkSun88> It's in fridge.
<bluekuja> DarkSun88, when will you start a brand new package?
<bluekuja> e.g to maintain it
<DarkSun88> Soon.
<DarkSun88> :)
<bluekuja> nice
<bluekuja> let me know
<DarkSun88> You will be my mentor :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> I'll try
<bluekuja> asac: gmsh new revision finally arrived
<bluekuja> I fix the error I did
<bluekuja> about versioning
<bluekuja> so it will be finally ok
<bluekuja> asac: I ping you when debdiff is available
<asac> sure ... tomorrow i can do it
<bluekuja> asac: ok, cool
<bluekuja> want to see it fixed as soon as possible
<bluekuja> it's important
<bluekuja> you know
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i will be here
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ok out for today
<asac> cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> cu asac, take care
<bluekuja> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-19
<asac> bluekuja: have you looked into debian bug 424091
<ubotu> Debian bug 424091 in agg "agg: FTBFS if built twice in a row" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/424091
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> are you free or busy?
<asac> i am always busy ;)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> I know
<bluekuja> I mean less busy
<bluekuja> e.g with a free minute
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> asac: gmsh debdiff is ready, I gonna push it into a pastebin for you
<bluekuja> so you can give it a check
<bluekuja> asac: if not available, gonna ping you tomorrow ;)
<asac> hey ... give me facts instead of waiting for reply
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> but really ... don't ask to ask ... just ask
* bluekuja searching debdiff
<asac> bluekuja: did your search succeed?
<bluekuja> asac: back
<bluekuja> asac: was away
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> asac: I'm going to sleep
<bluekuja> friends offered me too many drinks
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> yeah
<asac> sleep well
<bluekuja> asac: gonna push the debdiff tomorrow on a pastebin
<bluekuja> for you
<bluekuja> so we can get it finally fixed
<bluekuja> asac: take care in the meantime
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> sleep well and cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> ;)
<Elpram> hello
<asac> hi
<Elpram> i was interested in helping out with some aspect of development
<asac> Elpram: what kind of development are you familiar with?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-20
<Elpram> well im just going into my second year in computer science
<Elpram> so i dont have any projects that ive worked on besides programming assignments
<Elpram> but im familiar with python, java, C, and bash, and can pick up any other language as needed
<asac> cool
<asac> so you are interested in real-development vs. packaging?
<Elpram> im going to go with real-development because im not entirely sure what you mean by packaging
<asac> :)
<asac> packaging needs development too ... but its nothiner that is usually visible in the application itself
<Elpram> ah, i see
<asac> ok
<Elpram> and what would that consist of
<asac> we have multiple things going on that are important and need coding :)
<Elpram> id just like to be put where i can be of use
<Elpram> ah, this is good news
<Elpram> any language of preference?
<asac> we have a python thing:
<Elpram> i just downloaded SPE if that is of any use
<asac> its about firefox-distro-addons ... which will allow us to integrate debian packages into the mozilla plugin wizard
<asac> for that we have to create a database that contains plugin package information
<asac> its basically a small program on its own ... and should be fairly simple
<asac> i already have some code ...
<Elpram> so basically something like synaptic, but for mozilla plugins?
<asac> hmmm ... do you know the mozilla plugin wizard?
<Elpram> fraid not
<asac> firefox plugin wizard
<asac> if you miss a plugin for some content you get an area with a puzzle piece in the webpage ... you saw that?
<Elpram> oh
<Elpram> righto
<Elpram> yeah, ive noticed it tends to not find anything :P
<asac> yes ... if you click on it ... firefox opens a plugin wizard ... one component invokes a webservice
<Elpram> right
<asac> that brings info of what extensions can be installed from where
<asac> to serve that content
<Elpram> alright
<asac> now ... it doesn't work with packages
<Elpram> ah
<asac> e.g. people will install plugins from upstream sites
<Elpram> so it just works with like a file somewhere
<Elpram> or it just directs to an url
<asac> basically ... its a database on the webserver site
<asac> and firefox submits info like version, architecture, et al
<asac> the webservice returns xml with info
<Elpram> k
<asac> i have someone who wants to work on that webservice ... but in order to start with it, we need a database
<asac> that contains the info
<asac> now ... we already uploaded packages that have that kind of meta information in their package description
<Elpram> k
<asac> the task is to build a program that iterates through all packages and extracts that information ...
<Elpram> and sends it to the database
<asac> then it would either inject that data to the datbase directly, or sends out sql commands to console
<Elpram> k
<asac> right ... the latter would allow you to use command line tools to fill database
<Elpram> sounds doable
<asac> yeah wait
<Elpram> k
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/npp_cache_dump.py
<asac> that is almost ready ;)
<asac> but it needs some care
<asac> ok .. i have taken care that the python api for apt/dpkg has been improved for our purpose
<Elpram> alright
<asac> you see the file
<asac> ?
<Elpram> got it d/led
<asac> do you know how debian package information looks like?
<Elpram> havent the faintest clue
<asac> ok its simple
<asac> wait
<Elpram> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-debpkg.html
<Elpram> would that be a good way to learn?
<asac> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x/annotate/asac%40jwsdot.com-20070719095124-di7t53q98djslrg4?file_id=control-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-4
<asac> look at that
<asac> just the first 20 lines
<asac> its the package description ... contains name of source ... and binary files .. description and dependenceies
<asac> et al
<asac> ok
<asac> always just a Tagname: some-content-like-name-or-description
<asac> its not really important
<Elpram> right
<asac> but now we do add Extended headers to add meta info about plugins, like what content/mime-type they serve:
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8309042/sun-java5.debdiff
<asac> thats the update for sun that hjmf prepared
<Elpram> k
<asac> ok ... if you look back at code you see that its basically a simple for loop
<asac> for pkg in cache: ...
<asac> it iterates through all packages
<Elpram> right
<Elpram> we want the meta data for every single package?
<asac> then you see how it extracts the content of those headers
<asac> yes ...
<asac> most packages don't have any
<asac> only plugins
<Elpram> ah
<Elpram> k
<asac> but you have to iterate through all
<asac> to find
<Elpram> right
<asac> ok ... that info needs to go to a datbase
<asac> that is what dump_combination on top does
<asac> and you see that i dump a db entry for each mime_type + app_id combination
<Elpram> yup
<asac> because each plugin can serve N mime-types and app-ids
<asac> ok
<Elpram> so
<asac> ok ... its almost done ... however
<Elpram> whats left to code in this script
<asac> there is a tricky thing missing
<asac> ;)
<Elpram> hehe
<Elpram> oh course
<Elpram> of*
<asac> all starts with cache = Cache()
<asac> you see that?
<Elpram> right
<asac> yes ... thats bad because it uses the apt info that is in your computer apt cache
<Elpram> which can be out of date
<asac> which means: you only see packages for the architecture you are on
<asac> ... yes and to update it you need root access
<Elpram> that too
<Elpram> suck
<asac> yeah ... but you can provide a path to Cache
<asac> look in the API
<asac> its /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt
<asac> the constructor impl of Cache: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/157137
<asac> you see you can pass a rootdir
<asac> a few lines below you see that it looks for /var/lib/dpkg/status
<asac> beneath that rootdir
<asac> ok ... work needed is:
<asac> download Packages files for all architectures
<asac> put them somewhere beneath /var ... look in the cache.py code to see where
<asac> and run the current script on them :)
<Elpram> uh
<Elpram> question
<asac> yeah
<asac> go ahead
<Elpram> how much space will that take up?
<asac> was too fast i guess ;)
<asac> doesn't matter
<Elpram> well no, i only have 2gb free here ;P
<asac> for now we don't have that many plugin packages
<asac> yeah that is much moire than you need
<Elpram> ah
<Elpram> oh right
<Elpram> its just the package files
<Elpram> not the files themselves
<Elpram> sorry
<asac> you need maybe 10 Packages files that are each max. 6mb
<Elpram> blonde moment
<asac> the datbase is small
<asac> yes
<asac> just the Packages file
<Elpram> okay
<Elpram> so
<Elpram> i understand what needs to be done
<Elpram> can i do it
<Elpram> right now
<Elpram> no
<Elpram> but i will teach myself
<Elpram> so dont expect it tomorrow
<Elpram> but ill figure it out
<asac> yeah ... just do a basic implementation first
<asac> can be rudimentary
<asac> sure ;)
<asac> would be great
<Elpram> any deadline on this?
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> yesterday
<Elpram> haha
<Elpram> good
<asac> no ...
<asac> the sooner the better
<Elpram> k
<Elpram> ill get right on it
<Elpram> thanks a bunch
<Elpram> gotta get some supper
<asac> yeah ...
<asac> thanks
<asac> if you need info ... let me know :)
<Elpram> will do
<Elpram> thanks
<Elpram> cya
<hjmf> morning
<hjmf> hmm, trying to reproduce bug 126917 would be hard
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126917 in firefox "With many tabs open, requesting print preview causes instant crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126917
<hjmf> The provided test case states: ...main window has 176 tabs open... [...]  ... tab 173 is two pages long....
<hjmf> if main window has 176 tabs open, might mean that could be other "no main window" firefox windows with a similar number of tabs opened...
<hjmf> crazy
<hjmf> rofl :D
<Admiral_Chicago> there is no need for that many tabs
<Admiral_Chicago> it ends up destroying the need for tabbed browsing
<hjmf> yeah, the max number of tabs  I ever had open it might be less than 20
<hjmf> you can get lost with that number
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> the reporter easily can provoke a DoS on the whole internet if he continues doing that :) j/k
<Admiral_Chicago> i usually do like 6 browsing for email and the like and another window for work
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, he'll netsplit the internet
<hjmf> also he states that if he tries to RESTORE that damn session the crash happens again
<hjmf> crazy
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> I'm off for now
<hjmf> cy Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> bye hjmf
<Admiral_Chicago> ondra_AllPeers: welcome back
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, that is a great application the team is developing
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<lu> hi
<lu> someone helpme to see qt in firefox on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<lu> sorry for my english , i'm italian
<asac> ondra_AllPeers: ping
<asac> ondra_AllPeers: you are all peers dev right?
<asac> ondra_AllPeers: in latest gutsy we ship compatibility links for libnspr and libss
<asac> so you don't need to link those in statically
<ondra_AllPeers> asac: back
<Admiral_laptop> hmm, looks like bug 127235 is a problem
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127235 in firefox "All Add-ons are broken after 2.0.0.5 upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127235
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-21
<asac> Admiral_laptop: ouch
<asac> its too late to look into
<asac> Admiral_laptop: could you confirm something like that?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i think i'm on 2.0.0.4, let me check
<Admiral_Chicago> yea I am
<Admiral_Chicago> let me install an extension, then upgrade
<Admiral_Chicago> trying now. apt is being slow
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: mouse gestures works on my install, so its not wide
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: its not reproduceable i mean
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ok ... lets keep our eyes open and see whats going on
<hjmf> @shedule
<hjmf> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 24 Jul 15:00: Kernel Team | 25 Jul 12:00: Edubuntu | 25 Jul 20:00: Xubuntu Developers | 26 Jul 15:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 27 Jul 12:00: MOTU Team | 31 Jul 15:00: Ubuntu Server Team meeting
<gnomefreak> im not really here im fixing connection ;)
<gnomefreak> anyone able to open launchpad?
<hjmf> I am :)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: works for me too
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-22
<Elpram> hey
<hjmf> asac: bug 127235 <-- seems that it is affecting more people
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127235 in firefox "MASTER All Add-ons are broken after 2.0.0.5 upgrade" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127235
<hjmf> I haven't got the chance to check it
* hjmf is off till tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: i haven't been able to reproduce it with one extension, perhaps I need more
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: hjmf i don't see that either
<Admiral_Chicago> that definetly needs a test case
<asac> i asked a question and deescalated the bug title
<asac> it still sounds as if this happens to all
<asac> though
<asac> which is not true
<asac> at least greasemonkey still works here
<asac> what distribution is he on? edgy or feisty? or even gutsy?
<Admiral_Chicago> i went from gutsty
<Admiral_Chicago> err I upgraded from 2.0.0.4 to 2.0.0.5+2-0ubuntu2
<asac> and reporter?
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea, let me ask
<asac> thanks
<asac> i didn'T see it with greasemonkey on feisty
<asac> what package version does he has?
<asac> 2.0.0.5+1-0ubuntu1
<asac> ok its feisty then
<asac> no need to ask
<asac> DistroRelease: Ubuntu 7.04
<asac> blind me
<Admiral_Chicago> i just asked...
<asac> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Packages with ubufox, perhaps there is more I don't know
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i've also added grand paradiso and nspluginwrapper
<Admiral_Chicago> i've also added gran paradiso to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives
* Admiral_Chicago goes afk for a fre
<Admiral_Chicago> few.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-14
<newclimb> hello
<newclimb> do you know how to translate my mozilla-firefox to pt?
<asac> hi
 * asac from london calling
<jtv> asac: moin moin!
<gnomefreak> is today over yet?
<gnomefreak> asac: you pushed 3.0.1 already to Hardy?
<asac> gnomefreak: to -proposed
<asac> jtv: ht
<asac> hi
<asac> ;)
<jtv> asac: hi
<jtv> asac: have a question about merging XPI templates into XPI translation exports.
<jtv> asac: given that we don't "do" translation of html and such in Launchpad,
 * asac tries to imagine what that means
<jtv> does it make sense to copy files other than DTD and properties into an export XPI?
<asac> jtv: if you dont want those to be translated then yes. however, but how about treating them as a translatable entity?
<asac> e.g. key: chrome://path/to/somefile.xhtml
<asac> so one key per file
<asac> gnomefreak: do you experience issues with that?
<armin76> b....
<armin76> bumb!
<jtv> asac: Doesn't that just invite translators to give translated versions of those files different chrome paths than the originals?  Does Mozilla even support that?
<asac> jtv: sorry. why would translators be able to change the path?
<asac> my idea is to import the whole file as a single entity and export the translated one as every other file
<jtv> asac: OIC
<jtv> asac: don't think it would be very comfortable though, translating entire files as single messages.
<asac> jtv: right. but thats the same when doing upstream translations as well
<asac> except that a textarea would be nice ;)
<asac> (instead of a single line text field)
<jtv> asac: what I mean is, a textarea is still pretty damn uncomfortable for a thing like that.
<jtv> asac: the single-line text fields happen only if the msgid and all suggestions are single-line.
<jtv> asac: you can expand them to textareas, but I wouldn't recommend that for your average HTML file.  :)
<jtv> asac: so maybe only the template should have these files, and for the rest, translators should probably just merge in their own translations of those after they export.
<asac> jtv: well. thats not really feasible for the ubuntu case
<asac> jtv: we want to export and just use that without doing additional merging from not-known sources
<asac> jtv: i think we can mitigate the editor problem if we manage that translations can be imported (e.g. edited outside)
<jtv> asac: well, for your specific case, you would probably be doing the merging.
<asac> jtv: maybe to sync up on what you mean by merging: do you mean: merge locally and then upload that as translation to launchpad so the next export will just export it?
<jtv> asac: alas, no
<jtv> asac: I mean that you can export a translation XPI from Launchpad, then:
<jtv> unzip it
<jtv> copy in your own translated images, HTML files etc. where they belong
<jtv> re-zip
<jtv> Use as translation.
<jtv> asac: right now, Launchpad doesn't let you store arbitrary files as part of a translation.
<jtv> That's something we may do later, but we do need to take it one step at a time.
<asac> jtv: i dont like that. its ok as an intermediate solution but from what i see its an editor issue in launchpad
<asac> so we should still keep in mind that the right solution is to handle them as single entities
<asac> jtv: right. for now its ok to copy the template files imo
<asac> most use cases dont use such files
<asac> so we wont miss a lot of translations in real life
<jtv> asac: OK, then worst case for this intermediate step is, you export your translation, unzip, edit or replace the files you can't translate in LP, re-zip, and then you have a usable translation.
<jtv> asac: further in the future, yes, adding arbitrary files may be needed.  I believe XLIFF supports that as well, f'rinstance.  For now, I'm just trying to get another feature across the usability threshold!
<asac> jtv: :)
<asac> jtv: ok. but the exports will contain the template files by default, right?
<jtv> asac: that depends entirely on what you request.  Not if you request a single translation, for example.
<asac> jtv: why are results different dependent on what you request?
<jtv> asac: if you request translations for the full package or product release series, then the template will be included.
<asac> i would expect that any es.xpi is simlilar
<asac> jtv: sorry. i think we are talking about two things here
<asac> jtv: i mean: will the .xhtml friles from the template be included in the translated .xpi?
<jtv> asac: no, only if your request includes the en-US "translation."
<asac> if we cannot translate them in launchpad we should at least include them (thought that was the idea you presented initially above)
<asac> jtv: he? so requesting to include en-US will punch the .xhtml files into es.xpi ?
<jtv> asac: I have the basic merging working (phew).  Just not in the right places yet.
<jtv> asac: what you'll have is really an "en-US + es" XPI, and then, yes.
<jtv> asac: Now, I can repeat those files for every language pack you export.  Just takes a bit of extra figuring out if the string "en-US" is not in their path anywhere.
<asac> jtv: please do that.
<asac> i dont care so much about the files being translated. but we definitly need them in the translated .xpi
<asac> otherwise the .xpi is not usable
<asac> or might break the application.
<asac> so a good workflow for translaters would be: download es.xpi ... search for non-properties/.dtd files in it and replace those files with translated ones (optional)
<jtv> asac: there may be some pain from people uploading translations and thinking that we'll store their other files, but no helping that I suppose.
<asac> jtv: well. i'd consider that a small problem. top-prio should be to export complete .xpi's .... even though they might not be 100% translated
<asac> from there we can fix that translators can really upload their translations that way (even before fixing the UI)
<jtv> asac: Understood.
<asac> jtv: cool. let me know when i should review/test .xpis ;)
<jtv> asac: right now the problem is that the DTD/properties files are still generated in my simple canonicalized directory layout, but the files copied from the template are kept in their original locations.
<jtv> asac: so two things I need to implement are the "path mapping" to get that right, and the "include entities."
<jtv> asac: the heart of both is parsing the XPI template on export, and that part is working in prototype.
<jtv> asac: of course "prototype" also means that now that I can see what can be done, I need to codify it in tests etc.
<asac> jtv: right. i dont expect this to land next week ;)
<jtv> asac: phew  :-)
<asac> is there anything i should do?
<asac> (in my non-existing time ;))
<jtv> asac: well there is one thing...
<jtv> asac: could you come up with a really solid (and yet, preferably, easily implemented) scheme of how to lay out the copied xhtml (or whatever) files in the XPI if there are multiple languages but there was no "en-US" code in their original path that I can replace with the applicable language code?
 * asac thinks
<asac> jtv: you just use the same path or just omit this file
<asac> completely
<asac> I'd say you should just use the same path
<jtv> asac: that means that if the en-US.xpi has, say, "/index.html" in its root directory, you'll only get one copy of that file even if you export a full translation.  Fine by me, but is it what you want?
<asac> jtv: i dont understand why you differentiate between full and partly translation
<asac> they should all be the same and contain all the files
<asac> so yes. its not a problem if there are two files with the same chrome:// path afaict
<asac> firefox will just use one
<jtv> asac: I mean, "even if you export *the* full translation" (for a package or product release series etc.)
<jtv> asac: so if you export an XPI with all translations for midbrowser, for example, there would be only a single /index.xhtml, but if it had been en-US.jar!/index.xhtml, you'd be getting a copy for each language that was in the XPI.
<asac> jtv: ok now i see
<asac> jtv: so yes, if you would override a file just keep the template file
<jtv> asac: OK
<gnomefreak> anyone having trouble signing in to gmail using tbird? it works on gmail site but not in tbird
<gnomefreak> asac: using tbird when you click get mail it only grabs mail for default account as i recall this is a feature not a bug. Is this accurate?
<gnomefreak> mozilla bug 45715
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Mozilla: timed out (http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/xml.cgi?id=45715)
<gnomefreak> is there a spam tool for tbird other than spamassin?
<asac> gnomefreak: i think you have to enable it
<asac> gnomefreak: spam assassin doesnt work together with tbird
<asac> tbird has only its bayes filter thing
<gnomefreak> no other tool works?
<gnomefreak> that sucks
<gnomefreak> training its filter with 4449 emails in one box is a pian
<gnomefreak> oh and IMAP support in Tbird sucks there are alot of problems
<asac> gnomefreak: you can preprocess your email with spamassasing if you have your own mail server
<asac> and then make tbird sort them depending on the spam assassin headers
<asac> or any other headers from other spam tools
<asac> but you need your own mai server setup i guess
<asac> maybe there is an extension available to use spamassassin and friends?
<gnomefreak> yeah thats too much work to do that just for spamassin
<gnomefreak> hmmmm might look for one, never thought of extensions
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks ill look for one soon
<gnomefreak> and you said i had to enable getmail to get mail from all accounts? if so where do i do this
<asac> gnomefreak: if there is something reasonable available we mihgt wanna packageit i guess ;)
<gnomefreak> ill look at it and into it to see if it works than all other info needed for table
 * gnomefreak suprised i think i found one ;)
<gnomefreak> bug 235135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta and asound-plugins from Intrepid so we can drop libflashsupport and the crashes it causes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235135
<gnomefreak> ther eis really something wrong with tbird+LP
<gnomefreak> bug 240093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240093 in mozilla-thunderbird "Get Mail only retrieves one message at a time" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240093
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a way of changing the way tbird uses reply. it seems that it doesnt add everything as a reply and i think that is causing the submit failures (atleast that is what i was told last week)
<gnomefreak> anyone here using tbird that can check a setting for me
<gnomefreak> asac: i think the reply is using wrapper and the second line isnt seen as a reply. (2nd line after the reply line) so 2nd line being the wrapped line isnt seen as reply
<gnomefreak> hmmmm i think i fixed tbirds reply failure ;)
<gnomefreak> ok done playing with tbird until i can find out if the extension adds something called spampal in the account settings
<gnomefreak> i have a few errands to run than cook breakfast/lunch depending on what i fee like
<gnomefreak> bug 239575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239575 in ubuntu "Zotero (Firefox extension)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239575
<asac> gnomefreak: what error do you get in the sbumit-error ppa
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont get errors when pushing to PPA
<gnomefreak> i get error when replying to bugs from email
<gnomefreak> and i cant get a response from lp guys either
<gnomefreak> asac: isnt 3.0.1 first point release in the 3.0 series?
<gnomefreak> like 2.0.0.*
<[reed]> asac: need an answer from you in mozilla bug 415890
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 415890 in Mail Window Front End "Help -> Release Notes points to an invalid address for custom builds" [Trivial,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415890
<Volans> gnomefreak, asac news on the meeting schedule? I don't have see any reply in Mailing List
<asac> [reed]: done. not sure whatelse to clarify
<[reed]> Thanks.
<gnomefreak> Volans: sorry ive been waiting for people to reply to my email i only got 1 reply
<gnomefreak> bug 240093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240093 in mozilla-thunderbird "Get Mail only retrieves one message at a time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240093
<asac> Volans: gnomefreak: no reply indicates consent
<gnomefreak> Volans: once i get confirmtion to it i will set it up
<Volans> ok
<eagles0513875> hey
<gnomefreak> asac: no reply to me means you didnt read it
<eagles0513875> gnome
<gnomefreak> ill look for times and dates (just re did my email) and i will set it up today
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: ?
<eagles0513875> the xulrunner and the new addons that were released for patch i think broke firefox i could be wrong
<asac> gnomefreak: i read every mail that gets to mozilla ML
<gnomefreak> asac: oh
<eagles0513875> nm
<eagles0513875> gnash is still borked not loading anything
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i doubt it, my ff still works unless you mean 3.0.1
<eagles0513875> dunno i think 0.1
<asac> gnomefreak: if i dont reply its either consent or lack of time ... for instance i have 3 mails in my "work to do" folder from you atm
<gnomefreak> from me?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: apt-cache policy firefox will tell you what version you have
<gnomefreak> ok i found the times and dates i will ping someone about setting them up
 * gnomefreak wonders what i sent you to work on :(
<eagles0513875> lol
<armin76> on the itv page thing :P
<gnomefreak> my brain died :( how do you spell schedule
<gnomefreak> is that it?
<eagles0513875> si senor
<gnomefreak> thanks
<armin76> ñ
<gnomefreak> im getting so fucking sick of gedit crashing and they wont even look at the damn bug
<gnomefreak> Volans: meeting should be set up sometime today
<Volans> gnomefreak: ok, we should update also the wiki apge
<Volans> *page
<gnomefreak> Volans: i will
<asac> so when is the next meeting ;)?
<gnomefreak> will only add one meeting at a time so people dont get confused
<gnomefreak> august 8th
<gnomefreak> 1800 UTC
<asac> kk
<asac> Volans: is the auto-mail still enabled?
<Volans> gnomefreak: 8????
<Volans> I have 03-08-2008 18:00 UTC
 * gnomefreak likes sunbird with fridge ical
<gnomefreak> Volans: thats what it says
<gnomefreak> oh sorry 3rd
<gnomefreak> august 3rd at 1800UTC
<asac> 3rd?
<asac> is that a sunday?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Volans> ok :D
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: first sunday of august
<asac> ok i should be back by then
<gnomefreak> this is why i sent the email out ;)
<gnomefreak> just incase
<asac> yeah
<asac> ill remember that easily i guess ;O)
<Volans> asac: I will login in the scheduled mail system
<Volans> but I think every is already setup
<gnomefreak> did someone happen to subscibe google calendar assuming you want it to post to mailing list
<gnomefreak> and what email does it use to send out messages
<Volans> gnomefreak: for the ML alert all il already done, I have found a web service that will do that automatically from now to january 2009 without any manual adjust
<Volans> asac has subscribe to it so the emails will be sent from asac's account
<gnomefreak> Volans: but its not allowed to post to mailing list without us allowing it, did you allow it on the mailing list side of things?
<gnomefreak> Volans: ah ok
<Volans> and asac the first email is scheduled for july 20, so on july 17th you will receive an alert that the automatic email will be sent on 20
<gnomefreak> thats 3 weeks ahead of time
<asac> gnomefreak: we sent a testmail to the ML ... it worked
<gnomefreak> does it remind you again closer to meeting date
 * gnomefreak didnt get it
<Volans> the only problem is to alert the team members that hare not subscribed to the ML, LP doesn't have yet a system to do this
<Volans> in particular for those people with no public email address on LP
<Volans> gnomefreak: 3 alerts as asac says in the meeting: 2 weeks before, 1 week before and 24h before
<gnomefreak> i suggest telling them to subscribe to the list. its very low volume and its not our fault if they dont subscribe
<asac> Volans: gnomefreak: i dont know. but if there is no way for us to contact our team members that cant be right
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> so if there is no way to get in touch with a team member through launchpad we should make it a requirement to have a public/or well known email
<asac> in order to join a team
<gnomefreak> can send emails to everyone but it takes too long and im not doing it more than once so if they want to show up they need to add it to agenda page or show up in here and type /topic
<Volans> see also these bugs: bug 66105 and bug 246022
<asac> gnomefreak: how do you know the mail address of team members that dont have a public address there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66105 in launchpad "Team admin can't contact prospective member who hides e-mail addresses" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246022 in launchpad "Cannot contact all members of a team at once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246022
 * gnomefreak wondering if i cant set up a team subscription for them only problem is ill end up with double or triple the emails
<gnomefreak> asac: if they dont have one its their fault and i have noted it on LP pages
<Volans> asac: we can contact him by IRC or other public address he have set
<gnomefreak> i also sent out emails to the people that did have meails on LP page
<asac> gnomefreak: ok thanks. so how do we deal with existing accounts that dont have a public email in launchpad or wiki?
<gnomefreak> the ones that dont need to figure it out them selves as we have no way to contact them. i did leave instructions to add themselves to ML and to come in here if otherwise not ML
<Volans> asac: quite all the MED and MT members email is set in the webservice contact address list... but you have to tell them to change the maximum CC per email if you want to use that system
<gnomefreak> ok gave schedule to right person
<asac> gnomefreak: fridge?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-news
<asac> rock. thansk
<gnomefreak> cody is adding them atleast he took them im assuming hes adding them
<asac> fine fine
<gnomefreak> once hes done he will ping me atleast he normally will
 * gnomefreak thinks about lunch
<jt1> asac: ping
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back ill let you know  once its done :)
<Volans> good, I'm spoking with cody in #ubuntu-website for another thing
<asac> jtv: still a cameleon?
<asac> ;)
<jtv> asac: chameleon?
<jtv> Don't _think_ so...
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back after lunch sometime
<gnomefreak> its too late in day to think
<jtv> asac: another question.  As part of the XPI export work, would you mind terribly if I changed the file references?
<jtv> asac: instead of en-US.xpi/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/foo.dtd, you could get jar:chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/foo.dtd
<jtv> asac: I could still give you the original path, but I'm trying to standardize things a bit.
<jtv> asac: this also simplifies the code.
<jtv> asac: Oh, I should mention: this is for XPIPO exports, _before_ we get to actual XPI exports.
<asac> jtv: sorry whats the difference there?
<jtv> asac: two differences.
<asac> a ok
<asac> you mean as a path in the comment
<jtv> asac: one, I'd remove the 'en-US.xpi' at the beginning
<jtv> asac: right
<jtv> asac: two, you'd get a "jar:" prefix for a path that leads into a jar, just like in the manifest.
<jtv> asac: I'm simplifying the tangle of different kinds of paths we have inside XPIs a bit.
<asac> jtv: ok, but isnt that implicitly given by the jar! ?
<jtv> asac: it is, but this at least conforms to an existing standard (as in manifests)
<asac> i dont see any argument against that, except that it will resent all current translations i guess?
<asac> reset i meant
<jtv> asac: not reset, no.  The disadvantage is, this will happen only with newly uploaded messages.  So you'd have to handle both for a while.
<jtv> asac: until we get native export, that is, which we'd also be bringing closer in this way.  :)
<asac> jtv: ok. i think ill sleep a night over that. but i think that we can just replace jar: with en-US.xpi before sending the .po file to the transformer now?
<asac> e.g. pre-processing: s/jar:/en-US.xpi\//
<asac> or even
<asac> nevermind ;)
<asac> no even ;)
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: btw im 3.0.1
<jtv> asac: with one complication: if an XPI file has translation files that are not inside jars.  :-)
<asac> jtv: hmm ... so if there is no .jar! then just prepend en-US.xpi :)
<asac> does that cover the case
<asac> ?
<jtv> asac: yup, I think so.
<jtv> asac: you could even compare directly to manifest entries if you want, because those will match now.
<asac> jtv: ok. if we do this, can we do this on staging/demo first, so i can prepare the transformer?
<asac> jtv: or could we even do this for intrepid and beyond and keep the current logic hardy?
<asac> (which would actually be the right way to deal with changes in translation logic like this imo)
<eagles0513875> ha found a mem leak in ff3 for winblows
<eagles0513875> or its just vista
<jtv> asac: we could do it on staging, but that would mean that in essence you accept the change and if there's anything wrong with it, you file a separate bug report.
<eagles0513875> my vista is on the fritz
<jtv> asac: another thing we could do, though it takes more time, is update the existing ones in the database.  I'd hate to have to do that though!
<jtv> asac: or I could "fake" the old format, but it seems like something we'll want to phase out at some point anyway.
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jtv> eagles0513875: are you okay..?
<eagles0513875> ya im fine vista pisses me off though
<eagles0513875> been remotly connecting to the machine trying to play WoW right now and it just causing my machine to hang cuz not enough memory
<eagles0513875> now it should be fine after restart
<eagles0513875> i have been using www.logmein.com to connect remotly to it lol
<asac> jtv: ok. day ends soon. ill thi nk a bit about the options and lets talk tomorrow, ok?
<jtv> asac: ok, thanks!
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: sorry im not using 3.0.1 at this time
 * gnomefreak has to go out and would like an answer beofre i go :(
<gnomefreak> meeting at 7am tomorrow :(
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you need?
<asac> i am about to leave the office too ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: cody to add meetings to fridge
<asac> ah ok.
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe ping him once more and then leavae and hope he does his job ;)
<gnomefreak> Volans: have you talked to cody recently?
 * asac off
<asac> cu tomorrow
<asac> (or later tonight)
<gnomefreak> asac: have a good night
<Volans> bye asac
<Volans> gnomefreak: last sentence of cody in ubuntu-website 10 minutes ago
<Volans> he was speaking about some fridge calendar imporvements
<gnomefreak> i guess ill wait for updates to finish than ill ask him again
<Volans> in the channel, not specifically with me
<gnomefreak> Volans: oh
<gnomefreak> thats gonna put a hold on it
<gnomefreak> when i speak to him before i leave ill ask him to ping you when done or if more info is needed
<gnomefreak> i gave him the dates times and agenda page
<Volans> ok as you prefer
 * gnomefreak gonna miss meeting tomorrow i bet
<gnomefreak> Volans: ok i gave him heads up
<Volans> gnomefreak: to ping me when done or to add the scheduled meetings on the fridge?
<gnomefreak> Volans: he has all info about adding them just to ping you if any issues or when done if im not around
<Volans> ok, perfect
<gnomefreak> thats odd why would i need dist-upgrade for kdelibs5 :(
 * Volans dinner, come back later bye
<asac> back for a whil
<armin76> hrm...
<armin76> mozilla now does xulrunner tarballs :D
<Sergeant_POny> How can I reset my TB profile so I can start it over?
<armin76> rm -rf ~/.thunderbird
<armin76> you'll lose everything, though
<Sergeant_POny> for some reason as soon as it starts it freezes
<Sergeant_POny> what would make it do that? I even disabled the calendar first and it still did it.
<armin76> no clue, sorry
<Sergeant_POny> will I lose my add ons as well?
<armin76> if you installed them manually, yes
<Sergeant_POny> damn
<asac> armin76: they released xul 1.9.0.0 yes
<asac> or did they even update that to .1?
<asac> Sergeant_POny: try to compact your folders
<asac> or remove your .msf files in your profile
<asac> both should do more or less the same and usually cures strange c
<asac> orruptions
<asac> that cause crashes and all kind of other nasty things
<Sergeant_POny> Hi asac
<Sergeant_POny> I guess... last night I got the other error that it couldn't copy sent email to my sent foleder
<asac> Sergeant_POny: yeah try what i said
<Sergeant_POny> asac: ok I will.
<Sergeant_POny> asac: still freezing on startup.
<Sergeant_POny> it happenes when I access a remote calendar
<asac> Sergeant_POny: hmm ... so its a lightning issue?
<Sergeant_POny> not sure yet... doing some testing now...
<asac> Sergeant_POny: did it just start recently? or are you using a new mailserver now?
<Sergeant_POny> started today.... nothing new with my setup
<asac> k
<asac> so you removed .msf files? or compacted folders?
<asac> or both?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-15
<Double_D> asac I did both
<Sergeant_Pony> asac: I had to delete the profile and start over....now it's working, calendar and all
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> this is weird pretty nice but weird
<gnomefreak> 240093
<gnomefreak> bug 240093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240093 in mozilla-thunderbird "Get Mail only retrieves one message at a time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240093
<gnomefreak> why was i saving this
<gnomefreak> bug 247761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247761 in flashplugin-nonfree "Problems with flashplugin-nonfree version 10.0.1.218 +10.0.0.525 ubuntu1 ~ hardy1 (hardy-backports), renewal of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS from 12.07.2008 (dup-of: 239182)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239182 in firefox-3.0 "segfualt in cairo_draw_with_xlib" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239182
<gnomefreak> asac: did you say that 240093 can be fixed by changing a preference?
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try to fix this theme
<asac> bug 240093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240093 in mozilla-thunderbird "Get Mail only retrieves one message at a time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240093
<asac> ok sent out call for testing
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<gnomefreak> asac: the error/warning messages you get from network-manager shutting down (mainly when in CLI and rebooting or shutdown or what not. Can you make n-m not show them?
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 182250 is what i am talking about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182250 in network-manager "Can we turn off debug network-manager debug output" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182250
<jtv> asac: hi there!
<eagles0513875> seems like a productive room to be in
<jtv> asac, before I forget: the workaround for the unescaped "//" in properties files is now scheduled to land tomorrow night.
<gnomefreak> i cant find the spelling of his name asac is his name spelled sasa? sorry i dont have the chars that go on top or any of those
<gnomefreak> sasa as in javvac(also spelled wrong)
<gnomefreak> jazzva is nick
<gnomefreak> asac: whats up with nss in Ubuntu? see bug 232392 no support for ECC?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232392 in nss "Ubuntu builds of libnss lack ECC support" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232392
<asac> jtv: great
<asac> gnomefreak: do you still see those errors with NM 0.7
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> as of last week
<asac> gnomefreak: jazzva has some special letter in his name
<asac> gnomefreak: just look at his launchpad page
<gnomefreak> yeah i know i dont have it
<gnomefreak> asac: i did
<asac> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: you are using NM from ~network-manager PPA?
<gnomefreak> asac: no from intrepid
<asac> gnomefreak: thats not 0.7
<asac> use NM ppa
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> your ppa?
<gnomefreak> asac: your ppa has n-m 0.6.5
<gnomefreak> asac: 3.0.1 fails to build?
<gnomefreak> asac: mozillateam nor your PPA have 0.7 n-m
<gnomefreak> same for fta's PPA
<asac> gnomefreak: network-manager PPA ;)
<asac> (not mine)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0 doesnt upgrade to firefox-3.1
 * gnomefreak skipped 3.0.1 since its FTBFS
<asac> gnomefreak: firefox 3.1 is fta
<asac> remove fta from your sources.list
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> still should upgrade
<gnomefreak> asac: why?
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> he has flock and friends
<asac> gnomefreak: it wont auto upgrade
<asac> gnomefreak: 3.0.1 doesnt fail to build
<asac> its built and ready for testing in my ppa
<gnomefreak> that would means its a separate version like 4.0 is to 3.0
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> 3.0.1 failed to build in your PPA
<gnomefreak> for intrepid
<asac> gnomefreak: look again
<asac> its build for intrepid and hardy
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive
<asac> Show files  firefox-3.0 - 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1~ppa1
<asac> firefox-3.0 - 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<asac> (first - hardy, latter - intrepid)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> i could swear it ftb about 10 minutes ago :(
<gnomefreak> ok updating than i will drop to TTY and reboot see if messages are there
<armin76> asac: quick!
<asac> hurry hurry
<asac> quick quicker: bumb
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks a bunch.
<gnomefreak> The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue.
<gnomefreak> that kind of sets my plans back a bit
<asac> gnomefreak: did you upgrade nm applet too?
<gnomefreak> it was installed it upgraded
<asac> just run dist-upgrade after adding the nm ppa
<gnomefreak> i used repo
<asac> reboot?
<gnomefreak> asac: i did it fails to overwrite
<gnomefreak> dpkg error
<gnomefreak> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/network-manager_0.7~~svn20080703t022721+eni2-0ubuntu0~pre1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4/nm-pppd-plugin.so', which is also in package network-manager-pptp
<asac> gnomefreak: remove -pptp package
<asac> then install
<gnomefreak> why cant i just overwrite it
<gnomefreak> that wasnt upgraded at all
<gnomefreak> im guessing its not needed?
<gnomefreak> asac: cant remove it it fails due to depends on n-m
<gnomefreak> asac: it had to be forced anyway
<gnomefreak> and still fucked up
<gnomefreak> you might really want to look at those packages a bit as it shouldnt fail to overwrite a file nor should it set up in wrong order but both are very common
<gnomefreak> be back testing it
<asac> gnyou dont need pptp
<gnomefreak> asac: its fixed in 0.7
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back later i have to get ready for the test.
<gnomefreak> asac: no offence but i think debian devs have really lost thier mind :(
<gnomefreak> they are adding kde4.1 (total differnet release from 4.0) not a point release. but they are not adding gnome 2.22 and that is stable
<gnomefreak> xulrunner is another word for gecko i thought not iceweasle
<asac> gnomefreak: is that in experimental
<asac> ?
<asac> (e.g. kde)?
<gnomefreak> in lenny
<gnomefreak> kde4.1 is beta2
<gnomefreak> gnome 2.22 is stable
<gnomefreak> i guess you would have to read the link that was given to you ;)
<gnomefreak> im way late ill se eyou when i get back
<gnomefreak> asac: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2008/06/msg00000.html is wher ei read it from
<gnomefreak> bbl
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. thats experimental then
<eagles0513875> hey all
<gnomefreak> im gonna be gone most of day, after those damn EMG's my arms hurt for a while after i should be back later though.
<armin76> asac fixes ppc!
<jtv> speaking of asac...
<asac> jtv: yeah ;)
<jtv> asac: hi!  Did you think about the file references issue?
<cwong1> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1: pong
<cwong1> asac: Compal wants a way to exclude downloads of particular file-types on the MID. (e.g.executables that will not install, file-types with no associated player, etc). Compal wants a way to exclude downloads of particular file-types on the MID. (e.g.executables that will not install, file-types with no associated player, etc).
<cwong1> asac: sorry for the double paste error :)
<cwong1> asac: anyway the want a way to configure this in the Midbrowser.  Do you know of an easy way without changing the xulrunner code?
<cwong1> asac: s/the/they/
<cwong1> asac: ^^^
<asac> cwong1: there is a content filter api
<asac> not sure if that will prevent downloads or just content types being displayed in-browser
<cwong1> do you know which component handles that?
<asac> cwong1: example of content filter api usage is used by flashblock and adblock extensions
<cwong1> asac: ok I will have Jimmy look into that. But sound like we still have to make some code changes here, right?
<asac> cwong1: if we can deal with this using that api we dont need to patch xulrunner
<asac> just midbrowser code should be enough
<cwong1> ok
<rzr> hi
<rzr> I got iceape / seamonkey support  for flashblock if it matters :)
<armin76> hrm
<armin76> 3.0.1 isn't on the mirrors yet?
<armin76> ah, to be released tomorrow
<David-A> About testing new firefox 2 patch, does it matter if I use Xubuntu 7.10 insteadof ubuntu dito?
<asac> armin76: yeah
<asac> we will defer the release
<asac> rzr: nice
<rzr> your cdbs makefiles could support iceape i think ... I'll may look into it if bored someday
<asac> rzr: sure ;) ... you had to run update-iceape-chrome in postinst right?
<rzr> and write the chrome.d file
<armin76> bumb
<asac> yeah
<rzr> add a litle black magick
<rzr> and it's ok
<asac> armin76: we wont ... you have a chance to take the lead in gentoo ;)
<armin76> why no bumb?
<asac> rzr: i think in order to support it in xpi.mk we would need to do some smart things with the firefox chrome.manifest and guess from there how to install the chrome files and what to add to the chrome.d things
<rzr> asac: the chrome.d could be managed upstream right ?
<rzr> asac: about flashblock in hardy-backport is it stuck  ? or I missed something
<asac> rzr: nope
<asac> not managed upstream
<asac> rzr: most likely my wrong doing
<asac> (hardy-backport)
<asac> i need more uploaders :(
<asac> armin76: langpack bustage
<rzr> ok take your time
<rzr> how can I help ?
<asac> rzr: well ... you need to become a motu to help :/
<asac> rzr: or write a script that spits out branches that are ready for upload
<rzr> going a step forward in MOTU maybe , but I am busy w/ debian
<asac> that get mailed to me every week ;)
<asac> or to mozillateam mailing list ;)
<asac> rzr: ok added it to my TODO list here on my laptop so hopefully i will remember tomorrow
 * asac goes out for a smoke
<rzr> asac fells stressed :)
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having a problem with ff3 not working after the last set of updates?
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: try to restart firefox for real
<asac> (if you are running -proposed)
<asac> have to go off for an hour and drink some beer ... will be back for a few minutes then
<asac> cu later
<Sergeant_Pony> how can i uninstall an add-on in ff if i can't start it?
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: start firefox -safe-mode
<asac> and uninstall/disable
<asac> which extensions?
<Sergeant_Pony> colortabs segfaults
<asac> yeah known
<asac> start with -safe-mode option then diable
<asac> ok off again ;)
<Sergeant_Pony> that's why ff won't start
<Sergeant_Pony> (firefox:23689): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Sergeant_Pony> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Sergeant_Pony> while starting ff
<Sergeant_Pony> asac won't even start in safe mode
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-16
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> i love my sister but damn shes a pain in the ass
<gnomefreak> asac: on the nss bug about dependencies, the version you used may conflict later in Hardys life if there is a third point release, version you used 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.3
<gnomefreak> im gonna guess you already used 8.04.1 and .2?
<armin76> bumb
 * gnomefreak taking a short day i think. ive been here for an hour or so and already reaching my limit for patients
<gnomefreak> oh yeah we really need to get a script for greasemonkey for our responses i hate having to open browser look for a page open it than paste it to bug.
<gnomefreak> asac: i guess network-manager-pptp is no longer needed for n-m 0.7?
<gnomefreak> yay new kernel
<armin76> wtf
<armin76> why does 2.0.0.16 now need expat?
<armin76> hrm...
<gnomefreak> bug 248398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248398 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox crashes on a page." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248398
<gnomefreak> Bug 248274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248274 in install-flash-player "Flash will not work." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248274
 * gnomefreak getting extreeamly pissed with tbird its borked badly
<gnomefreak> whos here i need to test somethign on some one
<armin76> :D
<gnomefreak> bug 248797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248797 in firefox-3.0 "google search disappears in firefox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248797
<gnomefreak> this is really starting to piss me off
 * gnomefreak getting ready to dump tbird and say fuck it no more email checking
<gnomefreak> what is latest stable enigmail version?
 * gnomefreak wonders about 0.95.6
<asac> gnomefreak: no -pptp is not compatible
<asac> we will get that at some point hopefully
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> same for all the other vpn packages
 * gnomefreak going to break tbird so it cant be fixed ever
<gnomefreak> i really hate this :(
<gnomefreak> asac: im getting really tired of people posting same thing to every bug and most of time its not the fix they are just posting how they fixed one thing but it doesnt comply with most bugs. he does this every so often. and compiling nvidia drivers has nothing to do with firefox fixes
<gnomefreak> im thinking about going back to claws
<asac> gnomefreak: who is doing that?
<gnomefreak> dont recall name i deleted the email
<gnomefreak> sorry i caught it while im working on tbird
<gnomefreak> well damn claws is broken
<asac> gnomefreak: it cant be too difficult to setup gpg
<asac> in tbird
<asac> how did you do it?
<gnomefreak> asac: same way i did it in Hardy and Hardy works
 * gnomefreak has been using tbird for years
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> gnomefreak: paste your $HOME/.gnupg/gpg.conf please
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: i need to boot back into intrepid but i will post Hardys and than compare with intrepids
<asac> gnomefreak: right.
<asac> gnomefreak: also compare gpg --version
<asac> gnomefreak: do you use the same profile in intrepid and hardy?
<gnomefreak> same set up if that is what you mean
<asac> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: i ment if you are using the same $HOME directory ... so we are sure you are really using the same profile
<asac> gnomefreak: otherwise copy over .mozilla-thunderbird to your intrepid install
<asac> so we can go on from that 100%-identical configuration
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> why cant i us cp to move it to a dir :(
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/index.php is the hardy gnupg/.gpg.conf
<gnomefreak> asac: ok im rebooting i saved a few files to test with
<gnomefreak> ok im posting Intrepids gpg.conf
<gnomefreak> asac: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/1073482 this is intrepids
<gnomefreak> command to compare 2 files but only the parts that are different i cant remember command
<asac> gnomefreak: diff -u FILE1 FILE2
<gnomefreak> pub   1024D/A5C42601 2008-05-22
<gnomefreak> uid                  John Vivirito <ubuntu.ase@gmail.com>
<asac> gnomefreak: did you copy the .mozilla-thunderbitd directory from hardy to your intrepid system?
<asac> maybe try that
<gnomefreak> that bothers me that was the address i removed from Intrepids and left @ubuntu.com asnd gnomefreak@gmail
<gnomefreak> yes and ~/.gnupg
<gnomefreak> im waiting for reply on bug
<gnomefreak> doesnt look good
<asac> gnomefreak: you can send the mail to yourself to test if it signs the mail properly
<asac> as long as its not signed it wont work on launchpad for sure
<gnomefreak> its not showing up on bug
<gnomefreak> asac: i sign all email
<gnomefreak> lets try something
<gnomefreak> problem is sending to a person works
<gnomefreak> sending to LP fails
<asac> gnomefreak: send a PGP/MIME signed mail to me please
<asac> gnomefreak: and plesae paste grep enigmail $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird/*/*.js
<gnomefreak> ok that is for HArdys ~/.m-t file?
<gnomefreak> ok sent most likley it wont be signed
<gnomefreak> since i used pgp/mime
<gnomefreak> if i dont use that it will sign it
<gnomefreak> output is in email sent to your @ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> let me know if it signed if not ill send you one i know will be signed
<gnomefreak> it showed up oin bug report
<gnomefreak> i can send now
<gnomefreak> i still dont see the signatuew
<gnomefreak> signature
<asac> jcastro: resend
<asac> gnomefreak: your mail is signed
<asac> looks good
<asac> gnomefreak: not seeing signature is not a problem
<asac> because in PGP/MIME its an attachment
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> you should be able to see it as "signed" in your sent folder
<asac> if you click on it
<asac> tbird should verify it for you
<gnomefreak> im trying now with intrepids ~/.gnupg since hardy's worked on intrepid
<gnomefreak> how does it do that?
<gnomefreak> i dont get it
<gnomefreak> i keep getting error
<gnomefreak> message failed please check newsgroups acount settings
<asac> gnomefreak: why not stick to the good one?
<gnomefreak> testing to find out where issue is
<asac> gnomefreak: i mean most likely you just have either no or just a different key in your intrepid .gnupg
<gnomefreak> i have diff for that
<gnomefreak> diff for gpg.conf
<gnomefreak> it doesnt list keys and yes this key only has ubuntu.ase@gmail.com. i dropped that off intrepids one because there was no sense in having 3 keys so i left gnomefreak @ ubuntu.com and gnomefreak@gmail.com
<gnomefreak> but hardys ~/.gnupg doesnt have the gnomefreak ones and those ar ethe only ones i want
<asac> gnomefreak: most likely thats where you did the fault
<asac> gnomefreak: just add the other emails to your hardy key
<gnomefreak> i dont wan to havev ubuntu.ase@gmail on any key
<asac> you dont need to create new keys
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<asac> shouldnt really hurt
<gnomefreak> no but i hate signing with it. its just me i guess
<gnomefreak> ok lets try it
<asac> gnomefreak: add your new ids to your existing key
<asac> maybe you can then delete the email you dont want to be in there anymore
<asac> not sure if that can be done with the initial id though
<asac> but worth a try
<asac> (keep a backup ;))
<gnomefreak> im trying to back up
<gnomefreak> cp keeps giving me cp: omitting directory `/home/gnomefreak/.gnupg' and it does it with ~/.mozilla-thunderbird as well
<gnomefreak> last time i checked cp is a working command working as in it used to work
<gnomefreak> asac: does cp work for you on intrepid with ~/. files
<gnomefreak> it happens on any file (makes it kind of hard to back up from cli
<gnomefreak> i need a smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: works for me
<gnomefreak> i have to use cp -r
<asac> use:
<asac> yeah
<asac> you always have to copy recursive if you want to copy directories
<gnomefreak> oh i thought cp worked
<gnomefreak> without -r
<gnomefreak> well i added 2 uids
<gnomefreak> now getting ready to upload to server
<asac> gnomefreak: yep
<asac> gnomefreak: you should also use gpg --send-keys <KEYID>
<asac> so your key gets on keyservers
<gnomefreak> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> with keyid
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<gnomefreak> thats not even my normal key
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> this key isnt signed by anyone :(
<gnomefreak> i guess i should drop other key?
<gnomefreak> oh well
<gnomefreak> there uploaded
<gnomefreak> testing on status invalid on bug to make sure all is good
<gnomefreak> worked
<jdhore> Any ideas when Firefox 3.0.1 is going to hit Intrepid?
<gnomefreak> jdhore: a month or so :)
<gnomefreak> jdhore: just kidding
<armin76> hi jdhore
<jdhore> hi armin76
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt be long
<gnomefreak> asac: can you send me an email please
<jdhore> gnomefreak, Yea...I figured you were waiting till today to push it out, but you had it tagged in bzr like 4 days ago
<gnomefreak> asac: im not getting emails now
<Volans> asac: tomorrow you should receive the alert email for the meeting automatic alert, if not ask me and I will check the system
<armin76> gnomefreak: gimme your mail
<gnomefreak> jdhore: its done on asacs PPA im just not sure why he hasnt pushed yet
<jdhore> ah
<armin76> because he fails *g*
<gnomefreak> armin76: gnomefreak AT ubuntu DOT com
<armin76> sent
<gnomefreak> this is great i fix key issue now dont get emails :( thanks armin76
<gnomefreak> i get yours
<gnomefreak> why cant i ge the script than
<asac> gnomefreak: still want me to send me and email?
<armin76> *g*
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<gnomefreak> damnit
<asac> Volans: will take a few more days as its we had some issues with langpacks and glib in proposed
<gnomefreak> its the frigging email
<asac> ups
<asac> jdhore: ^^
<gnomefreak> can someone send email to ubuntu.ase@gmail.com
<Volans> asac: so you want to push back the meeting?
<jdhore> asac, ??
<asac> good news is that this will be the last uploads where langpacks need to go out in sync ... so in future things will get back to normal
<gnomefreak> Volans: did he add them to fridge yet?
<asac> jdhore: read two lines above ;)
<jdhore> ah
<Volans> gnomefreak: done (the test email)
<asac> err . 7-8 lines
<asac> :)
<asac> damn ... now even 10-11 ;)
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> Volans: thanks
<gnomefreak> lol
<Volans> gnomefreak: I don't have seen the guy of the fridge anymore...
<Volans> and no ping
<Volans> but yesterday I was offline
<gnomefreak> what is RETR command?
<gnomefreak> retrive?
<armin76> retrieve *g*
<gnomefreak> retrieve
<gnomefreak> thats what i though
<gnomefreak> maybe gmail is down
<gnomefreak> no gnomefreak account still works
<Volans> gnomefreak: what's the problem with the email?
<gnomefreak> Volans: not getting any
<Volans> from webmail or TB?
<gnomefreak> tb but its gmail issue not tb
<gnomefreak> waiting on a script to get to me
<Volans> sure to have enabled imap and/or pop on gmail's settings?
<gnomefreak> it should have gotten to me a while ago
<gnomefreak> yes and i have email in the box just not getting it to tb
<Volans> check the account, sure to have added the @gmail.com to any TB settings?
<Volans> and the right porty
<gnomefreak> it seems to be gmai
<Volans> *port
<gnomefreak> its gmail itself that has problems it tells me at thte top
<Volans> I know that gmail added a new layer of security in the gmail system,.... maybe you are logged in to this account in another pc/browser/session?
<gnomefreak> Volans: no. tbird was working a little while ago and now it stopped i go to gmail.com log in and its failing there
<Volans> strange
<gnomefreak> yeah right after fixing my key sig issue
<gnomefreak> and i kind of need this damn script
<Volans> my test email was signed... you want a clear test email?
<gnomefreak> no i didnt get your test email
<gnomefreak> so it doesnt matter. but i know for a fact my key works now
<gnomefreak> i just wish it was my normal key
<asac> ok ... packing things ... will try to get online later in the hotel lobby again
<asac> bbl
<asac> btw, still need testers for the latest ffox updates in mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com
<armin76> quick
<asac> gutsy and feisty still need more feedback ... same for hardy, but since 3.0.1 will dwell a bit longer in proposed, its not that high prio
<asac> armin76: we couldnt release as there were no advisrories by yesterday
<asac> they will go out when upstream releases 3.0.1
<Volans> asac: I can test ff2 on gutsy and if i found the time dapper
<asac> then our packages will roll (except 3.0.01 as oulined abocve)
<asac> Volans: thanks a lot
<asac> Volans: http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<Volans> yeah, I received the email ;)
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/146-new-firefox-securitystability-upgrade-available-for-testing.html
<asac> ah ok
<asac> ok off for dinner and so non now
<asac>  byebye
<Nukeador> firefox 3.0.1 published ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-17
<asac> fine .... cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> anyone here? i need to test a script for removng baning ect.. people i would just remove you from channel
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: we need to update tbird to 2.0.0.16 im still wondering what happened to 2.0.0.15
<gnomefreak> i need to test this damn script someone that is around please let me kick you from channel (no ban i promise) just a remove
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, go for it
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: you sure?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, sure.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm not missing anything ;)
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<gnomefreak> oh wtf
<gnomefreak> 1 more try?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure. until it works
<gnomefreak> i guess not
<gnomefreak> its telling me /ar isnt a command however in the script /ar nick [reason]   --> removes nick with [reason]
<Kamping_Kaiser> "its" telling you?
<gnomefreak> yeah in server window
<gnomefreak> 00:45 -!- Irssi: Unknown command: ar
<gnomefreak> 00:46 -!- Irssi: Unknown command: ar
<gnomefreak> ok 1 more time
<gnomefreak> nope that didnt help but the script is loaded
<gnomefreak> its still showing in white not green
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: you still here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, back again
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: i think i got script working :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, give it a shot ;)
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> yes it works :)
<gnomefreak> both new scripts work great
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, no worries. glad it helps
 * gnomefreak should make a cheat sheet
<asac> olq
<asac> ola
<asac> gnomefreak: they skipped 2.0.0.15
<asac> 2.0.0.16 will hopefully not be released before next week
<gnomefreak> asac: it is released already
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.16 i forwarded the email to you incase you didnt get it
<asac> gnomefreak: i received a mail yesterday ... iirc it was a preannouncement
 * gnomefreak tired of working on scripts and hacking config files
 * asac syncs mail again to see whats going on
<gnomefreak> oh i thought it was final
<asac> you never know
<asac> maybe they released it 2 hours after pre-announce
<asac> lets see
<asac> gnomefreak: Thunderbird 2.0.0.16 (RC1) now available
<asac> so RC1
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> thats pre-announce
 * gnomefreak needs to learn to sleep at night not work at night
<gnomefreak> god i remember when ubuntu has 12,000 packages now we are ~24492
<gnomefreak> atleast thats what smart says
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> go to bed and catch up on sleep ;)
<gnomefreak> im thinking about it but i think smoke than email than sleep
<gnomefreak> work on auto joining more channels tomorrow im at 25 or so channles
<gnomefreak> channels
<gnomefreak> oh forgot to ask you how safe is the n-m ppa to leave enabled?
<asac> gnomefreak: should be as safe as possible ... given that there is no staging ;)
<gnomefreak> cool
<armin76> tb will get released 23 jul
<armin76> buuuuuuuuuuumb!
<gnomefreak> i really hate training tbird. it should really beable to do it itself. or make it so it doesnt mark everything junk when marking one as junk
<gnomefreak> armin76: ummmmm not 3.0
<gnomefreak> maybe 2.0.0.15ish
<gnomefreak> iirc tbird 3 is still in alpha maybe first beta
<armin76> .16
<gnomefreak> would be nice to have that maybe it fixes something
<gnomefreak> why is it everytime i need to use an app it fails to start/run
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the fate of the good guys
<asac> armin76: we will skip tbird as it contains severe regressions
<gnomefreak> now i cant mount a dvd :(
<asac> unbump
<asac> gnomefreak: thats an advanced feature
<asac> shouldnt be required for daily work ;)
<asac> armin76: jk
<gnomefreak> im getting that feeling
<asac> let me think when i inserted a dvd in my drive ...
<asac> never?
<gnomefreak> i thought yesterday was a bad day today isnt turning out any better except i closed 2 bugs
<asac> oh no ... i installed UT2004 from a dvd ;)
<asac> ok, so probably there is a use for dvds
<asac> but its mostly ignorable imo
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ alexandria
<gnomefreak> ruby1.8: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/i486-linux/gtk2.so: undefined symbol: gtk_file_system_error_quark
<gnomefreak> wtf is that
<asac> gnomefreak: thats ruby bustage
<asac> needs to be bumped
<asac> ruby is definitly advanced ;)
<asac> armin76 doesnt use it either ;)
<gnomefreak> ruby is broken too
<gnomefreak> damn
<asac> gnomefreak: thats what i said ... ruby bustage
<asac> gnomefreak: try to respin
<gnomefreak> i will this after noon or when i wake up
<gnomefreak> how the hell do i change permissions for this dvd issue
<gnomefreak> maybe boot into safe mode kernel
<gnomefreak> assuming i am root login
<gnomefreak> oh hell its worth trying i guess
<gnomefreak> ha found the problem with the dvd
<gnomefreak> it was trying to open it with hardy chroot media
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. not a good idea i guess
<gnomefreak> nope so i edited fstab and rebooted nw it works
<gnomefreak> simple fix once i found the issue
<gnomefreak> what package of ruby should i respin?
<gnomefreak> like "ruby" or "ruby1.8"
<asac> no idea
<asac> figure out in which package the file is that failed
<gnomefreak> cant unpack the frigging tar on the dvd :(
<gnomefreak> i cant believe an unexpected EOF would cause whole tar to fail to unpack. least they can do is let me unpack everything until the EOF error
<gnomefreak> ok building intrepid chroot to respin ruby 1.8
<Jazzva> good day, all :)
<asac> hi Jazzva
<Jazzva> hey asac :)
<asac> Jazzva: seb asked me if you would be interested in helping webkit into main (aka write a MIR) ... what do you think?
<Jazzva> Done with the exams for some time, and passed the junior year requirements, so I'm a senior in October :)
<asac> congrats
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<Jazzva> asac, what's a MIR?
<Jazzva> sure I would like to help :)...
<asac> Jazzva: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=main+inclusion&titlesearch=Titles
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportTemplate?highlight=(main)|(inclusion)
<asac> thats the template to use for such things
<Jazzva> ah, Main Inclusion Request
<asac> yes, report not request though ;)
<Jazzva> aha... Ok :)
<asac> you file a request for main inclusion, but we need a report to document that its of decent quality
<asac> Jazzva: its not that hard. just go through the points and see if there are things you can fill in
<Jazzva> Well, I can write it today, and report what I made, so you and seb can check and correct :)
<asac> or ant
<asac> i can hel pyou
<asac> Jazzva: great
<Jazzva> IIRC, epiphany-webkit from debian worked ok, it was a problem with my build...
<Jazzva> Are we gonna sync that one directly? Or are we preparing a new package?
<asac> Jazzva: i think seb already synched it ... just needs to be promoted to main during this cycle
<Jazzva> Aha, ok
<asac> if he didnt he is probably waiting for it entering main
<Jazzva> So, I'll say that I tested epiphany-webkit and liferea-webkit and that both work ok
<asac> Jazzva: well, the MIR is about webkit itself not the application.
<asac> s
<asac> Jazzva: just go through the template ;) ... not sure if we need to put info thaere that it actually works
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> maybe in rationale... e.g. "allowing to build liferea and epiphany with webkit"
<Jazzva> if liferea is in main
<Jazzva> ok, it is
<gnomefreak> did whats his name stop maintaining liferea? i havent seen anything with that in a while
<Jazzva> asac, in MIR, what are "supported archs"? Officially supported ones (i386 and amd64), right?
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. currently supported is i386, amd + lpia i think
<Jazzva> asac, ok. I don't think there are webkit pkgs for lpia. Now I'm confused by CVEs :). Which to include and which to skip...
<Jazzva> safari is using the same webkit as the one provided on webkit.org?
<asac> Jazzva: i am not really sure. maybe there is a #webkit channel?
<asac> alp is the master mind of webkit so if he is in there ask him directly
<asac> Jazzva: webkit should be available on lpia
<asac> did you look at launchpad?
<Jazzva> asac, looked at packages.ubuntu.com
<Jazzva> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libwebkit-1.0-1
<Jazzva> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libwebkit-1.0-1-dbg
<Jazzva> and -dev is available for all archs
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. dont look at that page
<asac> look at launchpad
<asac> i think that page doesnt even know a thing about lpia
<Jazzva> heh...
 * asac lunch (15min)
<Jazzva> bon appetite, asac.
<Jazzva> New LP looks better and better :).
<armin76> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux ia64; en-US; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008071710 (Gentoo) Firefox/3.0.1
<armin76> asac: bumb!^
<Jazzva> asac, ping
<Jazzva> asac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionWebkit ... "(?)" marks things that I didn't know if they are right. For port opening, I suppose it doesn't open any. Browser should do that. But just to be sure... :)
<Jazzva> For CVEs, olliej told me that CVEs related to desktop Safare might be interesting to us, so I included those.
<Jazzva> I'm off to take a short nap...
<asac> Jazzva: doesnt open any port: to be safe you have to look in code ... but using lsof while it is running might be a valid option to verify that
<asac> Volans: do you know why the mail i retrieved is from "LetterMeLater.com" <support@lettermelater.com>" ?
<Volans> no, but the mail you received is an alert to you that in 3 daays the automatical alert will be sent
<Volans> not the copy of the alert itself iirc
<asac> ok ... i think i should read mails ;)
<asac> thanks
<Volans> :)
<Jazzva> asac, thanks. I'll see what will lsof report
<asac> Jazzva: i already pointed pitti and seb at the report
<asac> so remove the question marks if you see them ... otherwise wait for their comment
<Jazzva> If I see them? Question marks or pitti and seb?
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> Jazzva: s/see them/find out/ :)
<Jazzva> asac, I tried with lsof, it says epiphany-webkit has one tcp connection, but that's normal. now I'm reading through man lsof to see if I can see what part of epiphany-webkit is using that connection
<asac> Jazzva: if its outgoing its fine
<asac> if it lisents on a port we should look why
<Jazzva> asac, it's reported as outgoing, if lsof indicates it like this " TCP cable-89-216-132-34.dynamic.sbb.rs:44681->hu-in-f104.google.com:www"
<Sergeant_Pony> what's the name of the lib file needed to display certain add-ons correctly?
<Sergeant_Pony> for tb
<Nukeador> Is ff 3.0.1 in hardy-proposed?
<Jazzva> Nukeador, I don't think it's in yet.
<Nukeador> Is there a site or a list to track this security releases?
<Nukeador> O even help to be pushed as soon as possible
<Jazzva> firefox security releases?
<Nukeador> yep
<Jazzva> I suppose you can check firefox packages page...
<Nukeador> aha
<Jazzva> maybe there's an rss feed
<Jazzva> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/firefox-3.0
<Jazzva> Nukeador, there's a list of package releases
<Nukeador> thanks
<Jazzva> It doesn't have a feed, though
<Jazzva> np
<Volans> asac: what you decided about the next meeting? will held on the day we have scheduled or pushed back?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-18
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<asac> gnomefreak: any serious regressions reported after ffox 2 sec update yet?
 * asac synchs mail
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure i havent looked. What regreesion did you have in mind.
<gnomefreak> im on 3.0.1 but if you need ff2 tested if you have one ready for testing let me know where it is and ill test while im around
 * gnomefreak just playing with abook until i get around to coding one
<asac> gnomefreak: no wondered if you saw any incoming bugs
<asac> dont need to test yourself
<gnomefreak> asac: no not yet all i saw the past few days were ff3 bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> i think ffox 2 went out like 14 hours ago
<asac> so bugs should start flowing in if there were serious issues
<asac> (same ffox 1.5 in dapper)
<gnomefreak> im checking email when im done with this peice of crap address book
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.16?
<gnomefreak> asac: you pushed a 1.5?
<asac> to dapper yes
<asac> as always
<asac> 2.0.0.16 for feisty + gutsy + (hardy)
<asac> gnomefreak: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.15~prepatch080614d-0ubuntu1
<asac> thats the dapper update
<gnomefreak> oh
 * gnomefreak suffers from CRS this morning
<gnomefreak> asac: have you heard anything about the Usplash being broken
<asac> in intrepid? nope
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> whats CRS?
<gnomefreak> what is with this offline mode bug. half want it changed half dont :(
<gnomefreak> Cant Remember Shit
<asac> lol
<asac> gnomefreak: 3.0.1 has a feature that allows users to turn it off
<asac> iirc
<gnomefreak> have you read latest on that bug?
<asac> in the end NM should be fixed though
<asac> gnomefreak: the bug became a "all-rant-here-and-its-ok-bug"
<asac> gnomefreak: have the bug id at hand?
<gnomefreak> bug 191889
<asac> upstream is mozilla bug 424626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191889
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 424626 in OS Integration "(linux) Firefox is put into offline mode on startup when NetworkManager is running but not controlling the active network interface (e.g. when using PPP)" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424626
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> please feel free to shut him/her up
<gnomefreak> bug 240648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240648 in linux "Ubuntu:network show incorrect wired status after S4" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240648
<gnomefreak> asac: did 3.0.1 happen to fix https:// links
<gnomefreak> from what it looks like in the last comment of bug there are steps to fix it at support.mozilla
<gnomefreak> looks like its a proxy issue and if its the same as the bug last week its not a proxy issue
<asac> gnomefreak: ok i added two workarounds to bug
<asac> (offline bug)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok good maybe the bug will lose some of its traffic
<gnomefreak> asac: how big is our langpacks source?
<gnomefreak> say for ff
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<asac> not sure about langpack size
<asac> i could figure next time i have some cycles left ;)
<gnomefreak> because i was looking at the pushes of kde-il8n-*
<gnomefreak> they dont package them together in a source
<asac> gnomefreak: ffox langpacks re in launguage-pack-XX and language-pack-XX-base
<gnomefreak> source would be ~250mb if they did
<asac> but there are much more applications translated in those langpacks so you cannot use the size of the package
<asac> to guess oiur langpacks sized
<asac> sizes
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> ok ... got a meeting in a few minutes. hope it doesnt take more than an hour
<gnomefreak> im gonna hurt cody
<asac> but most likely it does :(
<asac> gnomefreak: is he still ranting about flash?
<gnomefreak> no he still hasnt added meetings to fridge
<gnomefreak> 'ill find nixternal and have it done
<asac> tse
<asac> damn
 * gnomefreak might have found someone ;)
<gnomefreak> it looks like i have 3 editors in -ops so when someone wakes up ill have it done i hope
<gnomefreak> what is b/i/r?
<gnomefreak> used in "I have tested (mayavi2_2.2.0-1) on Hardy. b/i/r."
<gnomefreak> we support peoples slow hard drives and/or memory :(
<asac> jtv: conference!
<gnomefreak> asac: have fun ;)
<gnomefreak> finally done with email bugs so far. will work on new bugs for some time today. if im needed today please ping me and i will get back to you asap.
<armin76> asac: buuuuuumb!
<armin76> why not bumbed yet!
<armin76> ubottu: bumb asac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bumb asac
<armin76> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 1038 kB, installed size 3552 kB
<armin76> old!
<gnomefreak> armin76: hes gone
<gnomefreak> hes in meeting
<gnomefreak> ill be back a bit later
<asac> armin76: regressions
<asac> regressions
<asac> regressions
<armin76> asac: lies!
<asac> armin76: backout!
<armin76> asac: but ppl will ask! :D
<asac> gentoo has ppl as users? thats news! :-D
<asac> what happened to the monkeys?
<armin76> eh
<armin76> i mean ubuntu users :P
<armin76> i already bumbed on gentoo *g*
<asac> monday
<asac> all is there ... its just that we had issues ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: so you processed bugs ... any complains yet about the sec update?
<asac> [reed]: where are the official configure options nowadays in the tree?
<[reed]> release branch in CVS for 1.9
<[reed]> I'll find them later
<[reed]> gotta run
<Nukeador> Hi there
<Nukeador> Why locales with a Firefox localized version have translations in launchpad?
<asac> [reed]: thanks
<asac> Nukeador: why not?
<Nukeador> Emmm, because it's done
<Nukeador> It has no sense
<Nukeador> For example, there is group of people translating mozilla products for es-ES. Why should other people re-do all that hard work in launchpad?
<Nukeador> It's crazy
<asac> Nukeador: 1st: its not how it works
<asac> 2nd, we dont use the translations for officially translated languages
<asac> Nukeador: the idea is to allow our translators to help improve translations that will then get send to the upstream translation groups on a regular basis for review and inclusion
<asac> Nukeador: and we import the upstream translations into launchpad ... so actually what you see in launchpad are the upstream translations
<asac> does that answer your question?
<Nukeador> Not completely
<asac> Nukeador: are you involved in launchpad translations?
<asac> or upstream?
<Nukeador> No, I'm involved in es-Es Mozilla translation team
<asac> Nukeador: ok. what you want to know?
<Nukeador> And I have no notice about these suggestions
<Nukeador> for inclusion
<Nukeador> I have seen tons of translations done in launchpad for Firefox
<asac> Nukeador: the feature to do .xpi translations is pretty new in launchpad. we are still in process to get full xpi support into it.
<Nukeador> And I don't want people to duplicate efforts
<asac> Nukeador: right. i agree and we are working on getting this sorted
<Nukeador> the current contributors know this?
<Nukeador> I mean, do they know that their translations are no applied and currently not sended to upstream?
<asac> Nukeador: they should. but the policy and procedure is still in work too. so maybe some are not aware of all the details and the future plans
<Nukeador> aha
<asac> Nukeador: so what we plan to do is to provide the translation groups in launchpad with tools to properly export diffs from launchpad and forward them to you
<Nukeador> perfect
<Nukeador> I'll try to contact at least "es" contributors to inform them and try to collaborate in the translation.
<asac> then you can review them and when we import your translations next time the translation groups will see your changes as "to review" so they can incorporate tem
<asac> which basically means: "take your translations"
<Nukeador> aha
<Nukeador> Sounds good
<Nukeador> Ok, thanks for the info, i have to go
<Nukeador> see you
<asac> Nukeador: point of all this is that we have so many translators that we want to find a way that you can get contributions from them. further we have lots of languages upstrea mdoesnt have so we also want to provide tools and features so ubuntu translation groups can become official upstream translators
<asac> Nukeador: feel free to jump in
<asac> i am open for discussion and new ideas
<asac> if there are things you want to see changed once we start implementing the back-flux we certainly need your input
<Nukeador> ok
<Nukeador> I'll do
<asac> thank you verfy much
<asac> cu Nukeador
<asac> Nukeador: would be cool to see you here
<asac> i have questions about mozilla processes too
<asac> so maybe join this channel more regularly ;)
<Nukeador> #l10n channel at irc.mozilla.org it's a nice place too :P
 * Nukeador is now away
<AnAnt> Hello, is one of those packages sort of obsolete for hardy: libnspr4-0d , libnspr4
<asac> bug 226699
<ubottu> asac: Bug 226699 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/226699 is private
<armin76> bumb
<Volans> LOL
<Volans> asac: remember that you have time until sunday to change the automatic alert of the meeting if there are changes in the date
<armin76> !info hunspell
<ubottu> hunspell (source: hunspell): spell checker and morphological analyzer (program). In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-1 (hardy), package size 74 kB, installed size 200 kB
<armin76> asac: when are you going to add native hunspell support!
<asac> Volans: thanks
<asac> armin76: i bumbed everywhere
<asac> its the stupid archive admins holding it back because of REGRESSIONS ;)
<Volans> asac: don't mention it... have you decided when the next meeting will be held?
<asac> armin76: anyway. lets talk about something serious ;)
<asac> Volans: err, i think we scheduled all those meetings already, didnt we?
<Volans> sure, but you talked about the possibility to push back the next meeting due to some delay
<asac> Volans: let me say what i remember
<asac> feel free to correct me if my memory is lying
<Volans> ok
<asac> i thought we had one meeting pushed back one meeting because of intrepid release
<asac> is that what matches your memroy?
<Volans> yes, but I was referring to the next one
<Volans> but maybe I don't have understood something... if all will as we have scheduled it
<Volans> we have nothing to do for the list alert
<asac> the next one? isnt that this sunday?
<asac> or next?
<Volans> just the members alerts of we want to make it manually waiting for a solution in launchpad itself (the problem to contact all memers at once)
<Volans> I have 03-08-2008 18:00 UTC for the next one
<asac> Volans: ok. lets keep that date
<Volans> ok, no problem
<asac> i will return from firefox summit on 2nd ... so should work
<Volans> probably i have misunderstood something in the past days ;)
<armin76> asac: i didn't talk about bumbing :P i asked you about native hunspell
<asac> no ... i most likely was too in-verbose
<asac> armin76: a few lines above you said: bumb
<asac> armin76: we will swtich in intrepid
<Volans> I have to go now, if you can asac, read the email I have sent to you on 9 july, at about 00:50 bye bye
<asac> Volans: will do. sorry i am still at sprint
<asac> hope i can catch up when i return home tomorrow
<asac> sprint == distro sprint in london
<asac> so excuse in case i missed things or wrote incomplete things this week
<Volans> no problem , thank you :)
<Volans> bye
<asac> thanks YOU! ;)
<asac> darn
<armin76> fail
<asac> armin76: how would you describe our collaboration? e.g. ubuntu  vs. ubuntu?
<asac> hehe
<asac> s/vs. ubuntu/vs. gentoo/ ;)
<asac> err, s/u\/vs\./u\/and /
<armin76> woot
<Jazzva> asac, should I wait for a review for MIR to write a request, or should I write it now?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-19
<gnomefreak> anyone here?  I need to know the file that shlibs refers to so i can find out depends for a package i know i can use apt-cache to check but i would rather look at file.
<gnomefreak> whos awake and here?
<gnomefreak> what is dpkg-buildpackage: failure: dpkg-source -i.bzr -b ruby1.8-1.8.7.22 gave error exit status 255   or atleast point me in right direction
<gnomefreak> OMG what a pain in the ass ruby is
 * gnomefreak was up all night but i think i got ruby fixed for now. i have a feeling that the breakiage is due to merges maybe?
<gnomefreak> this had better fucking work
<gnomefreak> asac: respinning ruby fails to fix the issue
<gnomefreak> its undefined yet the .so is where it should be :(
<gnomefreak> starting to sound like a .install file issue
<gnomefreak> im taking off the rest of topday (at least most of the day) ruby has got me all pissed off
<vadi2> All of the OS detection web services are failing now on ff3 in 8.04, fyi.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-20
<asac> hi
<nikolam> Hi.
<nikolam> Could I use on Ubuntu packages from Debian, I compiled for Iceape/Seamonkey 1.1.11
<nikolam> since there is no 1.1.11 Seamonkey in Ubuntu repo ?
<nikolam> Should I post a bug about Newest Seamonkey not available in Ubuntu?
<nikolam> There are many security-related things that are fixed in newer release
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta usually maintained the seamonkey package we have. I think he is still on holiday, so i guess that we should take over this release
<asac> nikolam: was 1.1.10 skipped upstream?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.dev
<asac> thats our branch
<asac> we could do the 1.1.11 packaging in their and then upload
<asac> and create a .hardy branch based on that so we can do the "stable" maintenance in a "mature" branch ;)
<nikolam> YES thats it! :)
<nikolam> I never used to do that things with .diffs
<asac> nikolam: i think first step is to post a bug about "security updates available"
<asac> then update the branches and get that uploaded
<nikolam> Ok will do that.
<asac> nikolam: basically how it works is: bzr branch URL
<asac> then dch -v1.1.11+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 -DUNRELEASED
<asac> bzr commit -m "* open tree for 1.1.11 packaging"
<asac> then do the required packaging, documentingin changelog etc.
<asac> when done you do a
<asac> dch -r -Dintrepid
<asac> bzr commit -m "* RELEASE 1.1.11+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/intrepid"
<asac> and bzr push to lp:~YOURLPID/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.dev
<asac> and let me know so i can review and merge that to our release branches
<asac> to get a proper orig.tar.gz you probably have to do:
<asac> ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=SEAMONKEY_1_1_11_RELEASE=1.1.11
<asac> this should get the right tarball, stripped with the binary only files we dont want
<asac> for hardy you would do the same excpet that you would use s/intrepid/hardy-security/
<asac> and as version
<asac> 1.1.11+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<asac> and the branch to use to push to would be lp:~YOURLPID/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.hardy
<asac> i dont think you need to change much on the packaging side. most likely its just documenting the release in changelog ... and maybe drop one patch or so if there was something applied upstream
<nikolam> I wrote down every word you were saying. And installed bzr
<asac> nikolam: instll bzr-builddeb as well
<asac> we dont have full-source trees, so you  basically put the orig.tar.gz in a tarballs directory next to your branch directory
<asac> and run bzr bd --merge --dont-purge
<asac> e.g.
<asac> seamonkey-1.1.dev
<asac> tarballs
<asac> and then run the comment above in the seamonkey dir
<nikolam> Will get something to eat. get back later. Thanks.
<Volans> asac: there?
<asac> Volans: yeah
<Volans> automatic alert received, I have just now added the date to the wiki page that was still TBA
<asac> yep
<asac> have that too
<asac> fine
<Volans> I have just checked now the fridge agenda... but does not appear our meeting
<asac> Volans: just pinged cody on -devel about it
<asac> lets see what comes out of it
<Volans> ok, I know that gnomefreak asked cody and tell him to ping himself or me when done
<Volans> some days ago
<asac> yeah. i am not even sure if he is the right to ask. if he doesnt reply ill see whoelse to ask
<asac> asked on #ubuntu-news too now
<Volans> in sunday is always diffult to have reply I think ;)
<Volans> s/is/on/
<asac> sure. hope they read the backlog ;)
 * asac taking shower
 * Volans lunch time bye
<asac> @time EDT
<ubottu> asac: Error: Unknown timezone: EDT - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<asac> @time America/Pacific
<ubottu> asac: Error: Unknown timezone: America/Pacific - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<Volans> 9:57 ;)
<Volans> los angeles
<Volans> but EST is eastern... atlantic...
<asac> @time America/Los_Angeles
<ubottu> asac: Current time in America/Los_Angeles: July 20 2008, 09:58:19 - Next meeting: Asia and Oceania Ubuntu Membership Approval Board in 1 day
<Volans> and now at New York is 12:58 in the morning
<asac> @time America/Los_Angeles 20:50
<ubottu> asac: Error: Unknown timezone: America/Los_Angeles 20:50 - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<asac> @time America/Los_Angeles 20:50 UTC
<ubottu> asac: Error: Unknown timezone: America/Los_Angeles 20:50 UTC - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<asac> ;)
<asac> damn
<Volans> LOL
<Volans> you are testing the bot or you need something?
<asac> ubottu: what is 13:00 EDT in UTC+2?
<asac> ;)
<asac> i think the info above is enough
<asac> but i felt lazy ;)
<asac> oh ... they took my editor privileges away from ubottu
<asac> hmm .... most likely its just that i never had that status with the new bot
<Volans> LOL, maybe with ubottu3?
<Volans> sorry ubot3
<asac> so whats 1pm EDT for me ;)
<Volans> NOW
<Volans> 19
<asac> really?
<Volans> if EST is New York yes
<asac> its 10am now
<Volans> eastern USA time
<asac> thats what i thought ;)
<asac> but i mixed up the diretion  ;)
<asac> though eastern time was at "west coast" ;) lol
<Volans> LOL
<Volans> :D
<asac> Volans:
<asac> 12:51 < cody-somerville> asac,
<asac> http://www.google.com/calendar/event?eid=amNzaXFybXAyaHIxZ25qcDg5bWY2NmR2cDQgajVxODVtbWk2dWp2anRpaTVzMW4zbGk1aW9AZw&ctz=Etc/GMT
<asac> 12:51 < cody-somerville> asac, appears to exist to me
<Volans> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/2008/08/01/month/all/all/1
<asac> hmm
 * asac asks
<Volans> ok :)
<Volans> /TOPIC #ubuntu-mozillateam Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/6yo6g7 | Firefox 3 released to hardy-updates! | Next meeting will be held on Sunday, 3rd August, 18:00 UTC (agenda available at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq )
* Volans changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: #ubuntu-mozillateam Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/6yo6g7 | Firefox 3 released to hardy-updates! | Next meeting will be held on Sunday, 3rd August, 18:00 UTC (agenda available at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq )
<asac> Volans: ok appears to be that they moved to a google calendar, but the webste is not integrated yet
<asac> he will  add it to the old db as well for now
<asac> at least i think that he will ;)
<Volans> ok, no problem, and the bot in the meeting channel il related to the google calendar?
<Volans> I have added the date to this channel topic
<armin76> buuuuuuuuuuumb!
<armin76> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 1038 kB, installed size 3552 kB
<armin76> omg not bumbed! :D
<Volans> asac: he have added the meeting to the fridge calendar ;)
<Volans> ehm.. Etc/GMT??? perhaps UTC/GMT -> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1595
 * Volans go to dinner... see you
<Volans> maybe we can put the agenda page on the announce in the fridge like others announcemet
<Volans> bye
<fretchen> Hello, I try to build sunbird from source. Two days ago everything worked fine, so I should have installed all the libs. But if i try to built the trunk or the 0.8 release, I get the following error message : /usr/include/pango-1.0/pango/pangocairo.h:71: erreur: «cairo_font_type_t» does not name a type . Does anyone know help for this ?
<Jazzva> asac, what are we gonna do with extensions' merges? Are we gonna blacklist them on mom/dad?
<asac> Jazzva: depends on whether we moved the extension to the new infrastructure yet I'd say
<Jazzva> asac, moz-devscr and xpi.template? that infrastructure?
<Jazzva> asac, can we check which extensions have been moved and then to ask for those to be blacklisted?
<asac> Jazzva: hmm. if there is no debian package we probably dont need to blacklist them ;)
<asac> Jazzva: yeha. moz-devscript + our branches
<Jazzva> asac, of course... for those that have a package in debian ;))
<Jazzva> there are few of them
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. i guess we should start a first round of updates in the next week ;)
<asac> Jazzva: does the check-extension script still work?
 * asac runs it ;)
<asac> lets see what happens
<asac> hmm upstream version is always empty
<Jazzva> not sure... haven't tested it...
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> too bad still no upstream version
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28823/
<asac> thats what i got so far
<asac> apparently lal branches are checked
<Jazzva> am I stupid, or there is no reason why some branches are indented?
<Jazzva> yes, upstream missing...
<asac> not sure
<asac> it looks that way on the terminal
<asac> some columns appear to be right-indent
<asac> maybe that one is pseudo-center ;)
<Jazzva> hehe
<fta> hi
<asac> but looks strange ;)
<fta> i'm back
<asac> hah, right on time ;)
<Jazzva> hey, fta :)
<asac> fta: welcome
<Jazzva> welcome back
<fta> my desktop is all broken :( bad intrepid
<asac> oh
<asac> mine is still working ;)
<asac> havent updated for a few days though iirc
<Jazzva> i'm still on hardy :P
<Jazzva> (and seems like i'm gonna stay on it for a while :(. because of projects for school i have to write, i need it stable)
<fta> nvidia-glx-new is gone, and the new one is buggy (of course, the transition didn't work at all, i ended-up in 800x600 vesa), now I have huge stripes on the screen when i play videos
<fta> pulse audio is once again broken
<fta> it plays by default on the pc speaker
<fta> ff3 is once again fighting for the dsp
<fta> xchat is no longer using the default browser for opening links
<fta> i get ephy instead of ff
<asac> yeah nvidia is busted
<asac> fta: oh. is ephy configured as x-www-browser or gnome-www-browser ?
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 2008-07-17 22:57 /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser -> /usr/bin/epiphany-gecko*
<asac> see
<asac> ;)
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 2008-07-15 22:20 /etc/alternatives/gnome-www-browser -> /usr/bin/epiphany-gecko*
<asac> fta: either ephy greedily set itself as new default in recent upgrades or xchat lost ability to use gnome config
<fta> in my gnome prefs, i have ff
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe there was a xchat-gnome which is now gone?
<fta> my fonts are bad, i guess they broke fontconfig once again (the lcd filter)
<fta> far too many problem in the last 2-3 weeks
<fta> +s
<fta> even my laptop is broken
<fta> brightness now makes the desktop unusable
<fta> damn
<asac> yeah. i guess too few core-devs already running intrepid. most likely will change right after alpha 2
<fta> btw, in my script, urls are aligned on firefox-extensions, no particular reason, looked nicer to me
<fta> if upstream version is no longer there, amo changed something
<asac> most likely
<fta> fixed
 * asac pull
<asac> in devtools branch?
<asac> or  was that about something else ;)
<fta> not commit yet, testing
<fta> +ted
<asac> ah
<fta> pushed
<asac> fta: did nss upgrade in intrepid kick your a
<asac> ***? :)
<asac> just wonder because i think three days ago there was a bogus control in intrepid too
<fta> don't think so.
<asac> good. then the cure came in time for you ;)
<asac> fta: Bug 220568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220568 in firefox-3.0 "firefox font changed to narrower, less readable font" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220568
<asac> is that related to your font issues?
<fta> my whole desktop changed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-13
<LLStarks> yo
<LLStarks> asac
<LLStarks> fta
<LLStarks> you there?
<micahg> LLStarks: most probably sleeping
<micahg> somthing I can help you with?
<LLStarks> yeah
<LLStarks> flash is wonky in 3.6
<LLStarks> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503819
<micahg> I think they were working on that this morning
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 503819 in General "Flash websites like Youtube occasionally prevent clicking and typing in text boxes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> LLStarks: which version of flash do you have installeD?
<LLStarks> latest
<micahg> from Ubuntu  or Adobe?
<LLStarks> ubuntu uses the adobe binaries
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> I just wanted to make sure you installed them through the installer from ubuntu though
<LLStarks> yeah, i did
<LLStarks> 3.5 and 3.0 are fine
<LLStarks> 3.6 exhibits the behavior
<LLStarks> are we thinking about the same bug?
 * micahg isn't thinking about anything in particular
<micahg> Here's today's log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/12/%23ubuntu-mozillateam.txt
<micahg> I know they mentioned flash, but I don't have time to read it
<micahg> sorry, I'd help more, but I'm working right now, asac and co should be on in about 6-8 hours
<LLStarks> can you confirm the bug?
<micahg> I don't have that permission in bugzilla
<micahg> and I don't have time right now
<bluekuja> asac, hello
<bluekuja> asac, had a good weekend?
<asac> started good, ended bad with a hang-over and a light cold
<bluekuja> aww : /
<bluekuja> asac, did you have time to setup your debian system?
<bluekuja> asac, the package is ready
<bluekuja> asac, added a patch system instead of modifying stuff manually
<asac> thought you have more than one
<asac> can you send me the complete list of branches that are ready?
<bluekuja> asac, yep
<bluekuja> on pm?
<asac> no
<asac> mail
<asac> pm gets lost
<bluekuja> asac, done
<bluekuja> asac, next package I'll work on is cgmail
<bluekuja> which is the third on my list
<bluekuja> then I have the latest
<asac> is any of those packages NEW?
<bluekuja> nope
<asac> good
<asac> bluekuja: you sent a mail with just one package
<bluekuja> asac, yes, other one is already in
<bluekuja> asac, and cgmail is not yet ready
<bluekuja> asac, had to make a new patch system for ctorrent yesterday night so I didnt work on cgmail yet
<asac> bluekuja: so you found a sponsor for the other?
<bluekuja> asac, yep
<bluekuja> asac, but don't worry, you'll have to sponsor me some good stuff too
<bluekuja> lol
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9643 :(
<fta> asac, i thought gnash was dead.. !?
<asac> heh
<asac> they were never dead
<asac> just not funded
<asac> but i think they raised some money
<asac> is that chrome bug because they wait for the new ia32libs?
<asac> did we ever manage to not break flash?
<fta> obviously, even with an update, the ime thing will not be solved
<fta> and no, still no idea why flash breaks
<fta> i will refresh the debs later today
<fta> asac, http://identi.ca/notice/6379257
<asac> who will file the bugs upstream then ;)?
<asac> bug 398121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398121 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.5-gnome-support failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398121
<bluekuja> asac, let me know if everything went ok
<bluekuja> asac, you can make it for this evening/night, right?
<bluekuja> so I can move to another package
<asac> bluekuja: there is no hurry on this on my side
<asac> i have three uploads on my own list that needs to get done
<asac> i will do them in the same batch
<asac> no ETA
<bluekuja> asac, problem is that some of my packages got an NMU
<bluekuja> asac, so it would be nice to have everything fixed asp
<bluekuja> * asap
<asac> yeah. but since you already did one upload you are not MIA anyymore
<bluekuja> oh ok
<bluekuja> bbl
<gnomefreak> asac: IIRC i have to work on sunbird's rules file for some reason whatever changes you made to it to better handle the nobinonly script it fails to produce a tarball using ./debian/rules. i thought i had carried over the changes when i looked at this a while ago but it looks like i didnt, not feeling really good today yet so maybe later this week. seamonkey is still ready and working good here. if all goes well i will have sunbir
<gnomefreak> damn thats long
<asac> gnomefreak: its ok. i am overloaded atm anyway ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: so rest and get better
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks i will
<gnomefreak> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
 * asac has sound
<gnomefreak> i havent and i think since it iwll be a short day i will atleast see what i can get done
<gnomefreak> there that was easy
<gnomefreak> wrong sound card was being used
<eagles0513875> how goes it guys
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: other than tired and running a small fever im ok
<eagles0513875> sry to hear bro get well soon
<eagles0513875> refresh button doesnt work in chrome O_O
<eagles0513875> humm
<mahfouz> chrome?
<gnomefreak> you mnean chormuim browser?
<gnomefreak> chromuim even
<mahfouz> chromium :)
<gnomefreak> that too :)
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> anyone else trying it the nightly stuff out for it
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i have it i just havent played with it in a while ive been trying to get system to a good state so i can make another backup
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> back to firefox for the time being will try again with it tomorrow
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: giveme a few and i will finish this gwibber thing and test refresh
<eagles0513875> thanks gnomefreak if you havent updated it might need an update to it cuz i installed the build form im guessing last night
<gnomefreak> i ran updates about 30 minuts ag and it wasnt needed so i should be on latest
<asac> eagles0513875: check with fta ... bugabundo also runs the nightlies afaik
<eagles0513875> will do asac
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak: ping
<gnomefreak> someone highlight me please i need to know if system beep is now working
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: ping
 * asac lunch
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: ping whats up
<mahfouz> gnomefreak: like this?
<gnomefreak> ok thats just not what i wanted to hear  :( the system beep doesnt work but speakers are bumping me
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: this version of c-b 3.0.194.0~svn20090712r20470-0ubuntu1~ucd1?
<eagles0513875> ? of chromium-browser
<eagles0513875> let me check
<eagles0513875> ya thats it
<gnomefreak> ok what heappens when you click reload/refresh?
<gnomefreak> does the icon in top left spin? do you get progress bar at the bottom the the browser?
<gnomefreak> this build seems to work fine for me in LP
<eagles0513875> notyhing
<eagles0513875> strange you on 32 bit or 64bhit
<eagles0513875> bit
<gnomefreak> 32
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<eagles0513875> ok then this is most likely a bug in the ia32libs
<bluekuja> asac, thanks a lot m8
<bluekuja> asac, you're the best
<bluekuja> asac, fixing what you told me on the mail
<bluekuja> asac, ah damn versioning
<bluekuja> asac, just seen mail
<bluekuja> asac, how can I fix that then?
 * gnomefreak will look at it tomorrow most likely
<asac> bluekuja: you dpkg --compare-versions to verify that your new version is higher than the last one
<bluekuja> asac, this way
<bluekuja> dpkg --compare-versions ctorrent_1.3.4+dnh3.3.2-1 lt-nl ctorrent_1.3.4-dnh3.2-1.1
<asac> bluekuja: man dpkg
<asac> dpkg --compare-versions 1 lt 2 && echo yes
<asac> dpkg --compare-versions 2 lt 1 && echo yes
<bluekuja> asac, says yes to me
<bluekuja> asac, dpkg --compare-versions ctorrent_1.3.4+dnh3.3.2-1 lt ctorrent_1.3.4-dnh3.2-1.1 && echo yes
<asac> bluekuja: VERSION
<asac> it probably works that way too
<asac> but ctorrent is definitly not part of the version ;)
<bluekuja> asac, true, but it won't change the final result
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> 14:14 < asac> dpkg --compare-versions 1 lt 2 && echo yes
<asac> 14:15 < asac> dpkg --compare-versions 2 lt 1 && echo yes
<asac> compare what happens for those
<asac> look in manpage what lt
<asac> means
<asac> its smaller
<asac> 1 < 2 -> yes
<asac> 2 < 1 -> nothing
<asac> 1.3.4+dnh3.3.2-1 < 1.3.4-dnh3.2-1.1 -> yes -> thats wrong
<asac> e.g. we need something greater than 1.3.4-dnh3.2-1.1
<asac> use the .
<bluekuja> asac, exactly
<asac> lets move the rest to -motu please ;)
<asac> fta2:   * Fixes ugly CPU spikes caused by broken expiring mechanism
<asac> in liferea
<asac> was that an ubuntu change?
<fta2> no
<asac> ok ;)
<asac> in next merge it was kept in "remaining ubuntu changes" section
<bluekuja> asac, it worked out?
<asac> no time yet
<asac> please send a mail and i will do wheni get to it
<bluekuja> asac, mail with branches url?
<bluekuja> asac, sent
<bluekuja> asac, how can I uncommit stuff I already pushed?
<bluekuja> asac, is there a new command or I use overwrite?
<asac> over
<fta2> asac, can't update ia32libs, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libselinux/2.0.82-1ubuntu1 failed
<asac> jdstrand: do you feel responsible for libselinux? do you know bhavi?
<jdstrand> that's a loaded question if I ever heard one
<asac> sorry if that stabbed in a wound ;)
<jdstrand> let's say "marginally and no"
<jdstrand> ie, we want it to work, but we don't actively work on it
<asac> lets see if he fixes the build failures then
<asac> fta2: cant you pick the previous version?
<jdstrand> tbh, I very much want it to work, but we (ie the security team) don't have the resources to maintain two MAC systems at the same time
<jdstrand> we'll fix stuff as we can, and help the community as needed
<asac> jdstrand: yeah. just wanted to know if you wanted to fix the build failure; guess not then. thx
<jdstrand> asac: is there a bug on it?
<asac> (or if those uploads are coordinated)
<fta2> asac, i can, but it means hacking the fetch-and-build heavily, or doing it manually, with a change to miss some deps
<asac> jdstrand: no. it failed only today: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libselinux/2.0.82-1ubuntu1
<asac> jdstrand: if you didnt know about the upload, lets just wait. i guess he will work on it
<asac> fta2: ok. lets wait if he fixes it today then
<asac> fta2: but i386 build
<asac> isnt that what we need?
<asac> oh it failed too
<asac> nevermind then
<jdstrand> asac: I'll mention it in the security team meeting today
<jdstrand> asac: thanks for pointing it out
<asac> jdstrand: hey, no need to escalate. i was just wondering if those packages are something that is usually coordinated with the security team
<asac> jdstrand: the package awas uploaded 4 hours ago ;)
<bluekuja> asac, lol, I overwritten debian.source with using upstream.source revisions
<bluekuja> asac, now it's ok again
<jdstrand> asac: sometimes they are, sometimes not
<jdstrand> asac: we only get involved when we are asked to be
<asac> jdstrand: ok. thanks
<jdstrand> I'll still mention it-- there might be something obvious to the others on the team
<asac> jdstrand: yeah. personally i would think that you as the security team should encourage folks that work on security packages to coordinate with you ;)
<asac> like i prefer if folks doing mozilla related stuff come to our channel and talk to us ;)
<jdstrand> heh, or at the very least, in #ubuntu-security
<asac> jdstrand: thats what i mean
<jdstrand> we have the Tresys folks in there
 * jdstrand nods
<bluekuja> asac, as regarding LP
<bluekuja> is this right
<bluekuja> export-upstream = lp:~bluekuja/ctorrent-enhanced/debian.source
<bluekuja> asac, is that the right path for LP?
<asac> dude, please think ;) ... why would a debian only branch be upstream?
<bluekuja> asac, yeah, sorry, I did a copy of the wrong branch
<bluekuja> question was if that url works
<asac> you will figure ;)
<asac> its just a matter of trying, isnt it?
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> gonna use the export-upstream thing
<bluekuja> on bzr bd
<bluekuja> asac, seems to work
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> asac, export-upstream thing is really nice to use
<asac> yep
<bluekuja> it gets the branch and makes the tarball for you
<fta2> asac, seems selinux is the only missing bit
<bluekuja> asac, anyway all ready, mail sent to you with changes I made and branches url
<bluekuja> brb
<asac> k
<asac> fta2: ok. i think we should give him 12 hours time ;)
<asac> i guess you and I dont have time to fix that anyway ;)
<asac> (the experience for that package most likely)
<asac> cc -Wall -g -O2 -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -s -s -shared -o libselinux.so.1 avc.lo avc_internal.lo avc_sidtab.lo booleans.lo callbacks.lo canonicalize_context.lo checkAccess.lo check_context.lo compute_av.lo compute_create.lo compute_member.lo compute_relabel.lo compute_user.lo context.lo deny_unknown.lo disable.lo enabled.lo fgetfilecon.lo freecon.lo freeconary.lo fsetfilecon.lo
<asac> ../src/libselinux.so: file not recognized: File truncated
<asac> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<fta2> cryptic
<fta2> i need to restart my desktop, it's all rotten.
<fta2> brb (hopefully)
<asac> fta2: still unhappy with gwibber ;)?
<fta2> it's not started here :P
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/6397564
<fta2> it died so often that now, i don't miss it when it's gone
<asac> fta2: yeah. but it really doesnt die anymore ;)
<fta2> i'm not crazy like bugabundo
<asac> i had the same problem. now that i fixed the crashes i use it again
<asac> before it was always gone when i looked ;)
<fta2> ok
<fta2> join #launchpad
<fta2> oops
<fta2> asac, evolution crashes & freezes too, wanna fix it? ;)
<asac> death to evolution ;)
<asac> jk
<asac> fta2: started today?
<fta2> difficult to say, 2 crashes & 1 freeze today
<fta2> it usually crashes once or twice a week
<eagles0513875> fta2: why not run it through gdb see if u get any info and a back trace on them
<fta2> i did, i filed several bugs already, went nowhere
<fta2> such as, there's nothing ubuntu can do, go upstream, and upstream seems to ignore all bugs
<bluekuja> asac, bbl
<asac> fta2: debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-*/extensions/\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd\} usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions
<asac> why do we install that to xulrunner?
<asac> hmm guess its the dom inspector
<fta2> i think it's the default theme
<asac> oh yeah. thats a pity
<asac> i guess upstream should split that up somewhat
<asac> is xulrunner broken without that?
<asac> let me check what they ship in upstream xul binary
<fta2> it should be in ff for sure, not sure if it breaks xul though
<seangarner> Hi, #mozillateam, I'm trying to find an xpi of lightning compatible with the nightly builds on the ppa
<seangarner> I've tried http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/ but can't find one that works with the amd64 build
<asac> seangarner: yeah. someone needs to work on that
<asac> i am not sure if gnomefreak fixed that yet, but i would think no
<asac> checkout his latest lighthing-sunbird branches
<asac> if there are no hints that he fixed tbird 3, come back;)
<seangarner> thanks asac, I'll take a look
<seangarner> Nope, they are all for tb2 builds
<asac> seangarner_afk: so next thing would be to find out what needs to be done to build it against tbird 3 ... e.g. where is the code for that hosted at all?
<asac> bug 363798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363798 in ubufox "ubufox can't install adobe flash plugin on 64-bit jaunty live-cd" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363798
<asac> bug 347972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347972 in ubufox "Does not work with Shiretoko Web Browser (Firefox 3.5)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347972
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28975448/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1.1~hg20090713r26052%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28975795/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.thunderbird-3.0_3.0~b3~hg20090712r3056%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta: is that a recent commit?
<fta> daily
<asac> todaystarted?
<fta> yes
<fta> yesterday was all green
<asac> is gtk changed
<asac> probably got more picky recently
<fta> yes, new gtk today
<asac> fta: which version do we ship now? .4?
<asac> .3 or .4?
<fta>   Installed: 2.17.3-0ubuntu1
<fta>   Candidate: 2.17.4-0ubuntu1
<asac> so .4 broke it
<asac> fta: ok seb is on it
<fta> read that, cool
<fta> it also breaks songbird
<micahg1> asac: bad instructions on the answer tracker blew up someone
<micahg1> s sources file
<micahg> I made a note in the answer that was the culprit to look at the help.ubuntu page that we helped with and converted the bug to a Q
<fta> asac, strangely enough, xul 1.9.2 is fine
<asac> micahg: huh?
<asac> fta: yeah. its kind of depreacted to include the gtk headers directly
<asac> fta: for gtk 3 they will forbid this
<asac> but this was accidentially landed
<asac> and is already backed out upstream
<asac> i guess that trunk already only includes gtk/gtk.h
<micahg> asac: bug 398662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398662 in ubuntu "I can't get download manager to work, error message???" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398662
<asac> yeah ok
<asac> good
<leifkindal> asac, I got a couple questions about libmozjs and xulrunner-dev. Is there any reason why libmozjs.so.0d isn't symlinked to libmozjs.so?
<leifkindal> Maybe I misunderstand what that library is.
<asac> leifkindal: that library is dead
<asac> remove libmozjs*
<asac> those are going to die
<asac> and are only there for legacy support
<asac> xulrunner ships libmozjs.so ... but only in the pkglibdir
<asac> we have to do some evangelization upstream to get it properly as a syslib
<asac> rleeds: what do you need it for?
<asac> (and why do you change your nick completely ;))
<rleeds> asac, this is my normal nick...I had some booting/reconnecting and the other was my backup.
<rleeds> I'm trying to compile mongodb
<asac> hah ... https://twitter.com/asacasa/statuses/2618058910
<asac> hmm. why didnt gwibber retweakt to identi.ca as well?
<asac> rleeds: yes. dont install libmozjs* stuff for sure
<asac> most likely you need to fix the build system to make it work with xulrunner-dev
<rleeds> asac, is it a problem that xulrunner and libxul0d are depending on it?
<asac> but first try. maybe upstream was smart enough
<rleeds> or are those obsolete too?
<asac> rleeds: no. thats all the rotten old 1.8 xulrunner cruft
<rleeds> asac, thought so
<asac> its best to remove everything forever ,)
<asac> bug 352968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352968 in pcmanx-gtk2 "remove xulrunner 1.8 and all left over rdepend binaries from karmic archive." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352968
<rleeds> asac, what would be the standard way for a build to discover the location of the xulrunner-dev packages?
<rleeds> to make upstream compile without modification
<asac> rleeds: 1st) mozjs isnt really ment to be used by anyone ;) ... thats why its in pkglibdir
<rleeds> (sorry if this is answered somewhere...)
<rleeds> lol
<asac> 2nd) now lets be pragmatic
<asac> pkg-config mozilla-js gives you the right linker and include flags
<asac> but for runtime you also need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH like:
<asac> export /usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner --gre-version`/
<asac> which is to be determined at runtime
<asac> alternatively you could use the xpcom standalone glue to get the GRE path
<asac> but that would require using a glue for js (like google gadgets are doing it)
<rleeds> asac, Any reason why xulrunner-1.9-dev doesn't satisfy xulrunner-dev?
<asac> why should it?
<asac> xulrunner-dev is the meta package that is supposed to pull in whatever -dev is the current default
<rleeds> so I guess my question is why isn't 1.9.1 the default. But I'll trust that whoever is making that choice knows what they're talking about. So forget that question.
<asac> rleeds: 1.9.1 will be the default soon in karmic
<asac> if you want to try you can upgrade to the PPA
<rleeds> asac, good enough for me.
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35
<asac> thats where we prepare the transition
<rleeds> thanks
<asac> and xulrunner-dev is 1.9.1 there
<BUGabundo> bom fim de tarde :)
<BUGabundo> asac: when will a new NM be out?
<BUGabundo> with the merge of both trunks?
<asac> the merge of both trunks?
<asac> BUGabundo: ?
<asac> i cannot parse that ;)
<BUGabundo> what we had on .7.1 and .8
<BUGabundo> I miss the signal strenth
<asac> ah you say the 0.7.1 feature of showing signal strength?
<BUGabundo> this one still has the antena and doesn't allow me to connect without a session
<BUGabundo> asac: yes
<asac> BUGabundo: so on 0.7.1 you had signal strength?
<asac> i really thought that signal strength was on trunk already
<BUGabundo> one I hope doesn't get ported is the one of terminating 3G with the wireless toogle
<asac> only the technology thing (e.g. edge, umts, H, etc.) is missing
<BUGabundo> asac: on 0.8 I still have the atena
<asac> heh
<BUGabundo> *antenna
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. but didn the signal strength actually change for you or was always full?
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<BUGabundo> it used to change a bit
<BUGabundo> not at first but then (after some updates) started to work
<asac> ok so you definitly saw changes; that means that the signal strength patch isnt in trunk applet yet. yes.
<asac> hmm
<asac> i mean, some modems dont support signal strenght
<asac> you had huawei?
<asac> with option driver?
<BUGabundo> asac: how can I check?
<BUGabundo> option1
<asac> BUGabundo: better check this: if you run modemmanager --debug on the console, do you regularly get g_debug ("Signal quality: %d", quality);
<asac> e.g. such output
<asac> ?
<BUGabundo> err
<asac> "Signal quality: xxx"
<BUGabundo> I won't kill my connection now :)
<asac> hah
<BUGabundo> yeah the applet does not recognise signal or security
<asac> for now you should always run modemmanager manually ;)
<BUGabundo> err s/signal/speed/
<asac> right. i just want to figure out if thats  modemanager bug or a missing applet feature
<asac> speed?
<asac> speed means "technology, like edge, gms, umts, hdspa, etc."
<BUGabundo> asac: on another subject
<asac> signal means the quality of the signal
<asac> e.g. what you see when you are on wifi
<BUGabundo> anyting on NM that would use a LOT of CPU ?
<BUGabundo> my CPU is always at max freq even without load
<asac> no that shouldnt be NM
<asac> do you seee it in top?
<BUGabundo> and I just noticed that being off line its OK, as soon as I connect to 3G, wifi, wired it goes off the chart
<BUGabundo> also if I losse connection I get load avg of 200
<asac> while connecting it might be
<asac> yeah. that sounds like an app misbehaving
<BUGabundo> no.. all the time
<asac> check out top
<BUGabundo> I do
<asac> and see whats going mad if you experience it
<BUGabundo> I have to lock my cpu to 1,2GHz
<BUGabundo> or it will burn down
<asac> err top
<BUGabundo> nothing using CPU other then xorg (at 20%)
<asac> run that on a console
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. thats Xorg then
<BUGabundo> asac: I do run top and atop
<BUGabundo> alll the time
<BUGabundo> asac: with 20% ?
<BUGabundo> naaaa
<asac> well, but if you dont see anything else, then why would it be NM?
<asac> BUGabundo: can you reproduce even with all applications closed?
<asac> just pure desktop: connected vs. not connected
<BUGabundo> I'll try
<asac> (maybe a terminal to look at top)
<bluekuja> aa
<BUGabundo>  3085   3m16s   3m00s 383.9M 40416K   884K   132K  N-   - R  19% Xorg
<BUGabundo>  3612  49.38s   2m15s 47516K  7412K  5592K 144.7M  N-   - S   9% gconfd-2
<BUGabundo>  4055  15.70s   1m41s 239.7M 54640K  5296K     8K  N-   - S   6% compiz.real
<bluekuja> asac, any news?
<BUGabundo> right now its at 2.4Ghz
<BUGabundo> |
<BUGabundo> CPU | sys     65% | user     94% | irq       1% | idle     40% | wait      0% |
<BUGabundo> cpu | sys     33% | user     48% | irq       0% | idle     18% | cpu000 w  0% |
<BUGabundo> cpu | sys     33% | user     46% | irq       0% | idle     21% | cpu001 w  0% |
<BUGabundo> CPL | avg1   0.69 | avg5    1.01 | avg15   0.97 | csw   132828 | intr   20320 |
<asac> sys is going mad
<asac> i have 0.4%
<BUGabundo> asac: nvm its metacity
<sebner> asac: ff3.6 is also being killed when flash -> fullscreen. might that be the cause -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7094387  <--- I did that to get the fonts fixed in FF3.5
<BUGabundo> hey sebner bluekuja
<sebner> hoi BUGabundo
<bluekuja> heya BUGabundo
<asac> sebner: i dont think so.
<asac> sebner: what graphics driver/chipset? maybe thats the reason?
<asac> sebner: with or without nspluginwrapper?
<asac> sebner: does it go aways if you install nspluginwrapper?
<sebner> asac: nvidia Gefoce 8400GS with nvidia and no. also happening with nspluginwrapper
<asac> sebner: try nv
<sebner> asac: nah. 3D ftw! :P
<asac> sebner: try anyway
<sebner> asac: heh. kk.
<asac> we had various crashes with nvidia in the past with flash involved etc.
<asac> but thats karmic, right?
<sebner> asac: karmic yes. but with ff3.0 its working without problems bt
<sebner> w
<asac> still
<bluekuja> asac, is firefox-gp still alive?
<asac> what is gp?
<bluekuja> it was great when I tried it
<bluekuja> granparadiso
<asac> granparadiso is firefox-3.0 now
<asac> shiretoko is 3.5
<bluekuja> oh
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> didnt know^^
<asac> e.g. its the code name of those branches
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> asac, next package is quite ready
<bluekuja> finishing some little things
<asac> nice
<asac> keep on going
<asac> dont block on me. i am busy man and have to manage my workqueue
<bluekuja> I know
<bluekuja> just hope u can upload ctorrent, quite nothing has changed since the other one u pushed before
<bluekuja> just versioning
<bluekuja> so you need to bzr bd it and that's all
<leftyfb> still no ETA on FF 3.5 branding?
<micahg> leftyfb: for Karmic or Jaunty?
<asac> leftyfb: after alpha3 we start transitioning to ffox 3.5 by default. thats when things will happen
<leftyfb> jaunty or even hardy. I'm using the mozilla-team ppa on hardy at the moment. But if I know 3.5 will be branded on jaunty soon, i'll push up my upgrade plans for it :)
<asac> leftyfb: you can help preparing it so we can roll it out swiftly
<micahg> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<asac> there are a bunch of packages that need some porting love to 1.9.1
<micahg> asac: did the plan change regarding Jaunty?
<leftyfb> micahg: I know how to install it. I have it running. Was only asking about the branding which isn't implemented in hardy or jaunty in the official repo's or ppa.
<micahg> leftyfb: the link should be why it's not branded on Jaunty
<sebner> asac: nah, not working either
<leftyfb> so anything older than karmic will never get branding?
<micahg> for 3.5
<leftyfb> "11:11 < asac> we only use official branding for our default browser"
<leftyfb> why is that?
<leftyfb> why can't they both be branded so people can do a proper upgrade?
<micahg> leftyfb: it's not an upgrade in that sense
<leftyfb> I know with Virtualbox, when a new version comes up (2.2 -> 3.0), it shows up as an upgrade and doing sudo apt-get install virtualbox or virtualbox-3.0 will upgrade the main install to 3.0. I don't understand why We can't do this with Firefox.
<micahg> leftyfb: that's only with VirtualBox from sun
<micahg> leftyfb: the virtualbox in ubuntu does not work like that
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<leftyfb> ok. I take it guys have no interest in making a PPA with a branded 3.5 firefox that will upgrade 3.0 in < karmic either? Is this something someone else might be able to do if not?
<BUGabundo> asac: any progress on the ff3.5 X crash?
<BUGabundo> its the worse bug I have right now
<micahg> leftyfb: that type of upgrade doesn't happen with FF in Ubuntu
<micahg> isntalling ff3.5 will bring in your old profile
<micahg> but it's not an upgrade in that sense
<BUGabundo> ohhh one other bug: I can't install FF 3.5 from archive fta asac. it will complain about xul
<micahg> leftyfb: we also can't randomly brand whatever we want
<micahg> there are licensing concerns
<leftyfb> Are there technical reasons why it's not possible to upgrade FF 3.0 to FF3.5 properly?
<micahg> leftyfb: you can uninstall ff3.0 and install ff3.5
<leftyfb> I guess i'm confused as to what the big deal is with licensing. It's firefox either way. Mozilla gave ubuntu the permission to include it in it's distro. What does it matter?
<micahg> that will pull  in your 3.0 profile and effectively upgrade you
<leftyfb> so much red tape and painful details for 2 products which are both OSS
<micahg> leftyfb: the code is oss, the branding is not
<leftyfb> So mozilla gives everyone on Windows no matter what version the license to install any version of Firefox they want. But on ubuntu, < 9.10 is only allowed to install Firefox 3.0 with it's logo and name on it but not 3.5?
<micahg> leftyfb: mozilla packages the windows versions, not microsoft
<leftyfb> such a PIA for a name and icon which people already know belong to the product anyway.  Not like ubuntu is going to create a mess of a package and put mozilla's name on it.
<leftyfb> thanks for your time and answers
<micahg> you're welcome leftyfb
<leftyfb> I think it should be more publicized that < karmic users will never get a proper 3.5 with branding installation. I was under the impression it was something somebody was working on.
<micahg> I don't see what the big problem is anyways
<asac> BUGabundo: about xul?
<asac> leftyfb: to answer your question on the licensing ... its a trademark thing. we do regular review on the state of the packages and the patches; and we didnt do that review on the patches in our xul/ffox 3.5
<leftyfb> micahg: well, a small little thing with me, I have some compiz settings that detect the window name (firefox/shiretoko) and having to change them across machines is a bit of a pain.
<asac> leftyfb: i think that bit could be considered a bug
<BUGabundo> asac: yea
<asac> leftyfb: please paste the dump of the window properties
<BUGabundo> asac: synaptic selects xul 1.9.1, deselects ff3.5 and fails to install it :(
<asac> BUGabundo: i dont understand ... where does it complain?
<leftyfb> not a huge deal, but add that to having to change the icon, change my /etc/alternatives , change .mozilla/firefox* ,etc .. it adds up
<BUGabundo> asac: can I force a version from apt-get/aptitud? that may be more verbose !
<sebner> asac: so no. nvidia issue. ff3.0 ftw! ^^
<asac> BUGabundo: we had a build failure today for 1.9.1
<asac> maybe thats causing the problewm
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> maybe
<asac> BUGabundo: so dont force upgrade till thats fixed
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 1.9.1.1~hg20090711r26050+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<BUGabundo> but wait ... I want the archive one
<BUGabundo> not daily
<BUGabundo> 1.9.1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt karmic/universe Packages
<asac> sebner: you say "no nvidia issue" or "no. its a nvidia issue" ?
<BUGabundo> so it should be good
<asac> BUGabundo: i guess firefox is already the newest version that requires a new xulrunner
<BUGabundo> nope
<sebner> asac: [21:09] <sebner> asac: nah, not working either
<asac> sebner: ok.
<BUGabundo> I purge ALL firefoxs and XUL on Saturday to find a bug
<asac> sebner: what you can do is aget a backtrace
<BUGabundo> asac: found it on TMP
<asac> sebner: did you do that yet?
<BUGabundo> brb dinner
<asac> sebner: and it happens with both, trunk and 1.9.1?
<sebner> asac: yep. what kind of backtrace. the output I get when I open it in the terminal or something different?
<asac> sebner: no. enable core dumps
<asac> or run firefox in debuggger
<asac> with -dbg packages installed
<sebner> asac: I installed the -dbg package. so how to use it? ^^
<asac> sebner: run firefox-3.6 -g
<asac> sebner: oh wait ;)
<asac> run firefox-3.6 -g 2>&1 | tee /tmp/ffox.log.txt
<asac> then type "run" when you are at the (gdb) prompt
<leftyfb> asac: http://dropbox.leftyfb.com/Screenshot.png
<asac> sebner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox#Run%20Firefox%20in%20a%20Debugger
<asac> leftyfb: can you open a bug please and attach the output of xprop  | grep CLASS
<asac> and then select the shiretoko window
<asac> thanks
<asac> maybe attach the complete output (wihtout the grep)
<sebner> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217219/
<asac> sebner: you forgot to get the backtrace
<asac> see the wiki ;)
<sebner> gnah
<asac> also its a xprop  | grep CLASS
<asac> oops
<asac> SIGABRT
<asac> ;)
<asac> so thats a good sign (or bad sign maybe)
<leftyfb> asac: where do I file the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily has no bugs
<sebner> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217220/
<asac> leftyfb: just ubuntu firefox-3.5
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5
<sebner> asac: usable now?
<asac> sebner: hmm. mabye you need to run it like suggested in the wiki (not with -g)
<asac> not symbolized enough (e.g. all is ??)
<sebner> ok
<asac> sebner: also be sure you have the right -dbg packages installed. there ar ea bunch more mentioned on the wiki too
<sebner> I saw
<sebner> asac: sebner@ubuntu:~$ gdb firefox-3.6 2>&1 | tee /tmp/gdb-firefox.txt
<sebner>  -> "/usr/bin/firefox-3.6": not in executable format: File format not recognised O_o
<asac> sebner: no ... you have to use the ful l path to /usr/lib thing
<leftyfb> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/398983   that good?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398983 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 window class reported as "Navigator", "Shiretoko"" [Undecided,New]
<sebner> asac: still a lot ?? though. http://paste.ubuntu.com/217236/
<asac> leftyfb: yes. thanks
<asac> leftyfb: er. your xprop is not on the right window
<asac> update the description please
<BUGabundo> asac: any progress on the ff3.5 X crash?
<BUGabundo> err 3.6
<asac> sebner: you need more -dbg packages wai a sec
<leftyfb> asac: huh?
<asac> sebner: get -dbg (or -dbgsym if there is no -dbg) for libgl1-mesa-glx:
<asac> leftyfb: look at what you pasted. its most likely not the one from shiretoko window
<asac> there is no CLASS
<asac> hmm. guess its just not a complete paste
<sebner> asac: anything else?
<asac> leftyfb: let me do it
<asac> done
<leftyfb> sorry, you were right
<leftyfb> oops, i attached a proper one as well
<asac> sebner: i think that should be good enough for now
<sebner> kk
<asac> leftyfb: ok
<asac> sebner: if i need more i will see in next backtrace
<sebner> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217249/
<asac> sebner: too bad ... no libGL symbols
<asac> sebner: do you hav /usr/lib/debug/libGL.so* ?
<asac> oh i mean
<asac> sebner: do you hav /usr/lib/debug/lib/libGL.so* ?
<sebner> asac: nope
<asac> sebner: did you install the mesa dbg package at all?
<asac> or dbgsym?
<asac> dpkg -L lib...-dbg
<asac> (or whatever you have installed)
<sebner> asac: I installed libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg
<asac> so dpkg -L libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg please
<sebner> asac: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<sebner>   ;)
<asac> aha
<asac> hmm
<asac> sebner: maybe explictly add that dir to your LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<asac> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/
<asac> though that should work oob
<sebner> asac: now re-run gdb?
<asac> yes
<sebner> kk
<sebner> asac: still no symbols for libGL.so http://paste.ubuntu.com/217254/
<asac> sounds bad
<asac> previously you got an ABRT
<asac> now SEGFAULT
<asac> means that the process is pretty much broken
<sebner> grrr
<asac> e.g. the stacktrace is meaningless
<asac> corrupted process
<asac> sebner: so you tried nspluginwrapper, right?
<asac> could you verify that a npviewer process is running?
<sebner> asac: nope
<asac> i think that would make sense to do
<asac> try nspluginwrapper
<sebner> asac: howto?
<asac> sebner: apt-get install nspluginwrapper should do afaik
<sebner> asac: ehm I told you hours ago that I tried it with and without nspluginwrapper ^^
<asac> sebner: yes, but you said you didnt when i asked if you verified that you actually had npviewer processes running
<asac> (e.g. nspluginwrapper worked)
<asac> sebner: do you have something special for your dns setup?
<asac> because your traces are always in HostLookup or something
<sebner> asac: I use DNS giving from ISP (trying to speed up connection)
<asac> sebner: you mean through dhcp/ppp? or did you install a special package for that?
<sebner> asac: nope. dhcp
<asac> sebner: so please file a bug with all the information we got and a couple of backtraces
<asac> sebner: also you could run firefox in valgrind
<asac> that might reveal some memory corruptions
<asac> sorry if its already filed
<sebner> asac: IIRC I showed you already this bug on LP
<asac> sebner: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469439
<asac> thats the upstream one
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 469439 in Plug-ins "Crash when enabling fullscreen flash video [@ @0x110430 ]" [Critical,Assigned]
<asac> https://bug493541.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=386469
<asac> sebner: could you apt-get source xulrunner-1.9.2 and then put that file in debian/patches
<asac> and add the file name in debian/patches/series
<asac> and run debuild -b ;)
<asac> then install xulrunner and see if its gone
<asac> micahg: ^^
<asac> so if flash crashes happen on nvidia stuff thats probably the bug ;)
<sebner> asac: buh, kk ^^
<sebner> asac: E: Unable to find a source package for xulrunner-1.9.2 lool
<asac> sebner: add the dailies to your sources
<asac> sebner: didnt you say you had this on 3.6?
<sebner> asac: oh wait. fta repo!
<BUGabundo> ohh I forgot: asac my FF lost all known apps to open downloaded files :(
<asac> BUGabundo: version? when did this start?
<asac> BUGabundo: tried with all extensions disabled?
<asac> fresh profile ;)?
<BUGabundo> asac: either today  or yesterday
<asac> BUGabundo: what updates did you get besides xulrunner?
<BUGabundo> may be related with me purging all apps ff related
<BUGabundo> maybe a package missing
<BUGabundo> asac: its karmic... its more what _didn't_ I do!
<asac> BUGabundo: you need to install firefox-3.6-gnome-support
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> shouldn't that be a dep?
<fta> ~fta is old
<BUGabundo> happy bday then !
 * BUGabundo hopes fta denies that in the next 3 secs or it will be all over the intertubes...
 * BUGabundo 3
 * BUGabundo 2
 * BUGabundo 1
 * BUGabundo 0
<asac> hehe
<micahg> asac: do you remember that you wanted me to see?
<asac> rumours ;)
<asac> micahg: yes. the flash bugs
<asac> i posted a few lines above
<micahg> ah, thanks
 * BUGabundo -1
<BUGabundo> too late
<micahg> should I subscribe
<micahg> asac: ^^
<micahg> also asac, regarding teh window name bug, should I just propose a workaround to chagne the name of the window in about:config?
<BUGabundo> I told you fta!
<fta> xul in ~fta/ppa is old
<BUGabundo> no complaining now :x
<fta> i don't read everything here, you guys speak too much
<asac> micahg: you can change the window name you get in xprop in about:config?
<sebner> asac: gnah, I bet building epiphany would be faster *cough* :P
<BUGabundo> fta: i agree this # is becoming more noisy
<BUGabundo> fta: and you say more devs are needed here ahah
<fta> more code, less talk ;)
<BUGabundo> fta: but I did mention your nick. don't you highlight?
<fta> xchat is broken, no more notification / blinking tray
<asac> sebner: well. epiphany doesnt build the rendering engine ;)
<asac> sebner: builf firefox-3.0
<asac> that takes like 2-3 minutes
<asac> i think ephy takes longer ;)
<sebner> asac: s/epiphany/webkit :P
<micahg> asac: not sure, I guess it depends on how xprop gets the name
<sebner> asac: I think I'm building since 20 minutes? O_o
<asac> sebner: what spec has your system?
<asac> sebner: have you built webkit?
<sebner> asac: 1gb ram, core2 2ghz
<asac> micahg: i dont think so. the name is really something thats not configurable. its compiled in hard afaik
<sebner> nah 2gb ram
<sebner> ^^
<asac> yeah so probably 30 minutes
<sebner> grr
<sebner> asac: next time you tell me ealier so I compile on family pc. Quadcore, 4GB ram :P
<asac> heh. thought it was well known tha txul is a bi of a build beast ;)
<sebner> depending on "a bit" :P
<asac> yeah
<sebner> asac: but debhelper is already running :D
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> that makes waiting more comfortable ;)
<sebner> dh_builddeb -pxulrunner-1.9.2
<sebner> \o/
<asac> hehe
<asac> hopefully you added/enabled the patch properly ;)
<asac> if not you can do an incremental build
<sebner> I love quilt and quilt loves me :P
<asac> so no need to do a full rebuild
<asac> even better
<BUGabundo> asac: do you run gnome ?
<BUGabundo> I need some one to test dragging an applet
<sebner> asac: btw, ever tried to silence lintian?  ^ ^
<asac> i usually ignore lintian
<asac> unless i feel its a severe ;)
<sebner> asac: hehe
<sebner> asac: *not* working btw
<asac> if you have a few in mind you wnt to fix let me know which ;)
<asac> sebner: check that your patch is really applied
<asac> sebner: also you might want to copy the stub to firefox
<sebner> asac: grr
<asac> cp xulrunner-stub /path/to/firefox-3.6/firefox
<asac> wait ;)
<asac> if firefox is the binary at least ;)
<sebner> höhöhö
<asac> yes it is
<asac> so copy that way
<asac> otherwise you wont get the jemalloc fixes everywhere i guess
<sebner> asac: it'S /usr/lib/firefox-3.6a1pre/firefox-3.6 :P
<asac> yes
<sebner> asac: doesn't seem to work. Let's investigate tomorrow. I suppose it's also short before midnight in germany :P
<sebner> gn8 folks!
<BUGabundo> bye
<micahg> asac: we don't support randon ff ext from amo, right?
<asac> micahg: ack
<asac> 'night sebner
<micahg> asac: I started sitting in bugs-announce
<asac> micahg: bugs-announce?
<micahg> ubuntu-bug-announce
<micahg> *bugs
<asac> whats that?
<asac> just new bugs?
<asac> or all bugs?
<micahg> new bugs as they come in
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<micahg> The topic for #ubuntu-bugs-announce is: New Ubuntu bug reports announced by EeeBotu! | Status and info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeRooney/EeeBotu
<asac> dont do that if it takes too much time to read everything
<micahg> nah
<asac> at least filter out only the packages you care abuot ;)(
<micahg> there aren't too many
<micahg> well, I look at the package name to see if I care about the bug
<asac> ah its a channel
<asac> ok
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> so it's like any other channel
<micahg> if I likes, what's on the screen ,I read it :)
<asac> i think in the past that was in ubuntu-bugs
<asac> but that became too much and stopped discussion
<micahg> yeah, but hte channel probably got flooded
<micahg> that's how I caught that issue with the ff instal instructions
<micahg> it didn't have a package
<micahg> but I saw the tile
<micahg> *title
<asac> heh
<asac> lots of packages get filed wihtout packages. but i think there are folks looking for those already regularly
<asac> so they should -in theory - become firefox bugs at some point ;)
<micahg> yes
<micahg> but I had someone jsut throw something in the firefox metapackage
<micahg> or rather the old ff2 package
<micahg> instead of ff3
<asac> micahg: right. correct them. new triages should usually know that
<asac> not sure how to better communicate it ;)
<asac> http://linuxgamezoo.com/2009/07/eternal-lands/
<micahg> asac: I was going to add a note to teh choose the right package wiki page
 * BUGabundo $ sleep; echo you don't have super sheep powers!
<bluekuja> asac, cgmail ready
<bluekuja> asac, it's a really important package
<bluekuja> asac, users wait it since an year now
<bluekuja> asac, and someone tried to steal it to me
<bluekuja> asac, lol
<asac> bluekuja: why do you complain? you disappeared for a year, so its your fault
<bluekuja> asac, I know
<bluekuja> asac, that's why it's so important
<asac> do you feel at least a little abad about going MIA for a year ?
<bluekuja> yep, I am really really sorry for that
<asac> ok
<asac> i didnt get that feeling so far ;)
<asac> will you drop out in a few month for another year?
<bluekuja> nope, I'm back to stay
<asac> i mean i remember that i vouched for you in the debian maintainer process even - what happened to it?
<bluekuja> happened that I gonna restart it
<bluekuja> with the objective to finish it
<asac> yeah. but you cause work on all sides
<asac> anyway, just do it better this time :)
<asac> send a mail for cgmail ... i will check if i can do that tomorrow
<asac> both uploads
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> what do you mean with work on all side?
<asac> well, folks probably ping you, ask around
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> asac, well, I'm sorry that I left for an year
<asac_> 00:45 < bluekuja> what do you mean with work on all side?
<asac_> 00:45 < asac> well, folks probably ping you, ask around
<asac_> 00:45 < asac> etc.
<asac_> (reconnect)
<bluekuja> yeah, I'm sorry for that, moreover on this year I left my packages unmantained
<asac_> and you take a slot for a application maintainer that otherwise could hav been assigned to some other NM applicant and so on
<bluekuja> and ppl asked for new releases
<bluekuja> and so on
<bluekuja> but hey, I'm back, and I'm catching everything back working day and night
<asac_> thats good.
<asac_> just wanted to emphasize that MIA is really bad
<bluekuja> I know
<asac_> you can say: hey guys, i am going on 1 year holiday
<asac_> etc. but just dropping out ... :)
<asac_> fine
<asac_> then lets look forward
<bluekuja> yeah, but this time I'll end the NM
<bluekuja> that's a promise
<bluekuja> asac, mail sent with all informations you may need
<micahg> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Firefox%20Bugs
<asac_> bluekuja: thanks
<bluekuja> asac_, np, thanks to you
<bluekuja> asac_, going to sleep, my gf is waiting me
<asac_> enjoy
<asac_> ;)
<bluekuja> ty :)
<bluekuja> have a good night too
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-14
<asac> moin
<EruditeHermit> fta: hi, did you ever try o3d?
<asac> EruditeHermit: his GPU doesnt work with it
<asac> same for me
<EruditeHermit> sucks
<EruditeHermit> what GPUs do you guys have?
<asac> intel and ati
<asac> and he has nvidia ;)
<asac> lol
<EruditeHermit> oh
<EruditeHermit> wth
<EruditeHermit> I thought nvidia would workr
<asac> maybe the non free driver?
<asac> i dont think he uses non-free stuff
<EruditeHermit> oh I see
<asac> intel must work
<asac> if that doesnt work, the plugin is useless
<EruditeHermit> nah
<asac> imho
<EruditeHermit> intel cards suck
<asac> well. intel has at least the best drivers
<EruditeHermit> for 3D?
<EruditeHermit> best open source drivers
<asac> meaning: if o3d only works with proprietary nvidia thats pretty useless for linux
<EruditeHermit> well thats the case
<EruditeHermit> it probably needs OpenGL 2.1
<asac> EruditeHermit: i would say that intel drivers are best for 3d. the card might not be as powerful, but in general the driveres are the best we have
<EruditeHermit> they are the best open source drivers yes
<EruditeHermit> the proprietary drivers are better drivers
<EruditeHermit> but they are proprietary
<asac> well
<asac> fglrx never had compositing ... until they dropped support for my card completel
<EruditeHermit> fglrx is actually pretty good on newer cards
<EruditeHermit> I have an HD4850
<EruditeHermit> but I also have a radeon 9600
<EruditeHermit> so I know how that goes
<asac> well its a shame. my card isnt really that old its a X1950 ... still support is dropped
<EruditeHermit> but back to the point
<EruditeHermit> o3d is a 3D plugin
<EruditeHermit> if the drivers don't have 3d, its not o3d's fault
<EruditeHermit> and the gallium drivers will have OpenGL 2.1 support and will probably be usable by years end
<asac> intel has 3d support, doesnt it?
<EruditeHermit> OpenGL 2.0 GLSL 1.10
<EruditeHermit> not OpenGL 2.1 GLSL 1.20 +
<EruditeHermit> which is what o3d requires I think
<asac> then o3d shouldnt depend on that high requirements
<EruditeHermit> lol
<asac> what does it do that justifies so high bars?
<EruditeHermit> its not actually that high
<asac> is it Quake 5?
<EruditeHermit> no
<EruditeHermit> pretty much any game since 2003
<EruditeHermit> =p
<asac> so OpenGL 2.0 is what intel supports on its hardfware?
<EruditeHermit> yes
<EruditeHermit> as of now
<asac> or is that a driver problem?=
<EruditeHermit> oh
<EruditeHermit> driver problem
<EruditeHermit> the hardware can do 2.1
<asac> what a mess
<EruditeHermit> well
<EruditeHermit> depends
<EruditeHermit> what card do you have?
<EruditeHermit> GMA 3100 +?
<asac> 965
<EruditeHermit> that can do 2.1
<asac> no GMA 3100 has no free drivers either, does it?
<asac> isnt that the poulsbo crap?
<EruditeHermit> yeah it does
<EruditeHermit> no
<asac> ok
<asac> then i mixed that up
<EruditeHermit> that is GMA 500
<EruditeHermit> GMA 3100 is 965 I think
<EruditeHermit> 965 is the chipset
<EruditeHermit> GMA 3100 is the card on that chipset
<EruditeHermit> I THINK
<EruditeHermit> not sure though
<asac> i dont think so
<asac> i thought the cards were really called 3x000
<asac> at least i was looking into buying a motherboard with one of the 3x000 series
<asac> but i have no clue ;)
<asac> better ask one of our X guys
<EruditeHermit> nope
<EruditeHermit> I'm right
<EruditeHermit> 965 is the chipset
<EruditeHermit> the card is called GMA 3100 if mobility
<EruditeHermit> or GMA 3000 if desktop
<asac> hmm
<EruditeHermit> GMA X3100
<EruditeHermit> GMA X3000
<EruditeHermit> my bad
<EruditeHermit> but yes
<asac> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<asac> thats what it tells me
<EruditeHermit> ok from wikipedia
<EruditeHermit> The GMA X3100 is the mobile version of the GMA X3000 used in the Intel GL960 and GM965 chipsets.
<asac> oh cool
<asac> so great
<EruditeHermit> and those can do OpenGL 2.1
<EruditeHermit> infact hang on a sec
<asac> i can dump my ati card in the river then and buy a motherboard with that one integrated i guess
<asac> havent seen a standalone card for intel yet
<EruditeHermit> well don't dump the ATI card in the river
<EruditeHermit> I wonder
<EruditeHermit> can you try something for me?
<asac> its X1950 ... and its really useless
<EruditeHermit> nah
<asac> before hardy all was fine ... since then i cannot play any of my shooters
<EruditeHermit> give it 3-6 months and it will have OpenGL 2.1+ drivers
<asac> unreal/quake, even ET Wolfenstein didnt work with fglrx we had in hardy
<EruditeHermit> right
<EruditeHermit> but the open source drivers will be ready by then
<asac> EruditeHermit: well. upstream folks always tell me that my card supports compiz with ati driver
<asac> but it doesnt
<EruditeHermit> yeah it does
<asac> then they wonder .. hmm ... but all 5x0 are supported
<EruditeHermit> wait
<asac> then i show them the output and they say ... oh its probably one for those not supported ;)
<EruditeHermit> really?
<EruditeHermit> file a bug
<asac> where?
<EruditeHermit> it should work
<asac> ;)
<EruditeHermit> join #radeon a minute will you?
<asac> yeah. thtas what bryce and timo tell me for two cycles now ;)
<EruditeHermit> the bug needs to be filed at bugs.freedesktop.org
<asac> yeah. i will do that in 5 minutes ... have to get coffee and turn my system on
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> well on your intel box, want to try something?
<EruditeHermit> actually
<EruditeHermit> let me try it on my box
<EruditeHermit> asac: when you get back, what happens when you boot the ati machine with the ati driver and type glxinfo
<EruditeHermit> can you pastebin the output?
<asac> EruditeHermit: glxinfo | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/217737/
<asac> lspci  | grep ATI | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/217738/
<EruditeHermit> compiz should work
<EruditeHermit> what happens when you try?
<asac> EruditeHermit: it complains that software rasterizer something
<asac> EruditeHermit: have to chat with some customer for a bit ... bbiw
<EruditeHermit> asac: try it again and paste the output to me
<EruditeHermit> asac: also when yuo get a chance. Check to see if you have any fglrx packages stll installed
<EruditeHermit> and purge them
<asac> EruditeHermit: i already checked for fglrx a bunch of time.
<asac> its not there ... no left-overs; nothing :)
<asac> and yes, i had fglrx left-overs at some point, but the xperience was really worse
<EruditeHermit> so what heppens when you try compiz now?
<asac> EruditeHermit: let me run it again
<asac> compiz --replace it is right?
<EruditeHermit> should be
<EruditeHermit> but
<EruditeHermit> run it from desktop appearance in gnome
<EruditeHermit> system-->preferences-->Appearance-->Visual effects
<EruditeHermit> try that first since it might set some env variables and run it
<asac> EruditeHermit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217749/
<asac> EruditeHermit: i am sure visual effects doesnt enable it ... i tried it recently again (once a month i hope for a fix )
<asac> is there any output you expect?
<asac> it tells me "desktop effects couldnt be enabled"
<EruditeHermit> ok
<asac> any log i should paste?
<EruditeHermit> one sec
<EruditeHermit> well
<asac> i think i even tried to force compiz at some point
<asac> but it was like 1 frame per second ... and all white
<asac> i can also join #radeon if thats better
<asac> EruditeHermit: ^^
<EruditeHermit> well
<EruditeHermit> you may want to ask them in there too
<EruditeHermit> and file a bug report
<EruditeHermit> because its really strange
<EruditeHermit> asac: btw do you have that intel card?
<asac> which one?
<EruditeHermit> GMA 3100
<asac> the one i pasted? yes, i pasted it live
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> can you try something for me?
<EruditeHermit> so that we can see if o3d works?
<asac> 11:28 < asac> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller  (rev 0c)
<bluekuja> good morning
<asac> EruditeHermit: i can check the dailies again if you want
<EruditeHermit> asac: can you install xorg-edgers PPA?
<asac> EruditeHermit: but i probably cannot build the beast with the non-existing time i currently have ;)
<asac> EruditeHermit: for ati?
<asac> or intel?
<EruditeHermit> it has Mesa which gives your card OpenGL 2.1 support
<EruditeHermit> intel
<asac> EruditeHermit: ok, so dailies with o3d + edgets might work?
<asac> i will check that later then
<asac> hi bluekuja
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<asac> need to finish some stuff
<bluekuja> asac, hello :)
<EruditeHermit> asac: is it jaunty you are using?
<EruditeHermit> asac: or karmic?
<EruditeHermit> well ok I'll let you go
<EruditeHermit> I have to sleep anyhow
<EruditeHermit> we'll pick this up tomorrow if you are about and have time
<asac> EruditeHermit: karmic
<EruditeHermit> yeah it will probably work with edgers
<EruditeHermit> though someone I am talking with says its unstable
<EruditeHermit> so maybe just to test you can do it
<EruditeHermit> but revert back to karmic mesa once we're done
<EruditeHermit> mesa 7.6 adds the OpenGL 2.1 support
<EruditeHermit> karmic has mesa 7.5
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<EruditeHermit> asac: gnight
<asac> 'night
<wizkoder> I am trying around with songbird as the new amarok is still very buggy. is it possible to have an icon in the tray? anybody knows this program?
<asac> wizkoder: the songbird guy usually here, isnt here right now
<asac> wizkoder: but we are usually dealing with ubuntu specific things here
<asac> so maybe check the upstream #songbird channel ... if there is any ;)
<wizkoder> there is none :-(
<wizkoder> But I use ubuntu .-)
<asac> irc.mozilla.org, #songbird
<asac> ?
<asac> there is one
<asac> pretty crowded even
<asac> wizkoder: yeah. but you are not using our builds, do you?
<asac> anyway, thats an upstream issue in general i would think, so better ask there. If you could keep us updated on what they say that would be precious
<wizkoder> didn't find it in the repos. have kubuntu hardy here at work
<asac> we have no official builds
<asac> anyway, ask in #songbird on irc.mozilla.org server
<gnomefreak> where are sound files kept?
<asac> gnomefreak: somewhere in /usr/share ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks. tbird3 doesnt have a default sound it seems just a system beep
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. i think tbird needs canberra support
<asac> i guess they dont have that yet
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> though its in the xulrunner they use
<asac> so maybe its just a configuration thing
<asac> maybe its only on trunk, that would mean that tbird 3.1 should have it
<gnomefreak> we already have support for canberra as i recall maybe xulrunner doesnt support it?
<asac> gnomefreak: i thought it was on 1.9.1 ... 1.9.2 definitly supports it (thats what i just said)
<fta> asac, o3d works for me on nvidia 32.
<asac> fta: good ;)
<asac> fta: so intel might work with edgers
<asac> ppa
<fta> intel x64 fails because of this:
<fta> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/i965_dri.so
<fta> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so
<fta> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)
<fta> libGL error: unable to load driver: i965_dri.so
<fta> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
<fta> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
<fta> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)
<fta> libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
<fta> libGL error: reverting to indirect rendering
<asac> yeah. but it doesnt work on 32 bit from what he told anyway
<fta> he?
<asac> fta: intel doesnt have opengl 2.1 support
<asac> in fact only nvidia and fglrx support that atm
<asac> thats what he just told me
<gnomefreak> all graphic drivers have problems (not all of each type but each has some bugs. nvidiia 173 drivers are broken 180 has issues. dont remember ati but they were having issues as of last week. and people have said intel has alot of them atm
<asac> and he didnt sound he didnt know what he is talking about ;)
<gnomefreak> maybe thats why :)
<asac> he said that my ati card would get support for opengl 2.1 in 3-6 month ;) (open source driver)
<asac> thats supposed to be the time when i can play quake and friends ;)
<asac> again
<fta> i've been told the intel guys are working to make o3d work with their chipsets
<asac> fta: yes. they are working on opengl 2.1 support. the mesa you need is in the xorg-edgers ppa
<asac> but its not in karmic
<asac> 12:04 < EruditeHermit> yeah it will probably work with edgers
<asac> 12:05 < EruditeHermit> though someone I am talking with says its unstable
<asac> 12:05 < EruditeHermit> so maybe just to test you can do it
<asac> 12:05 < EruditeHermit> but revert back to karmic mesa once we're done
<asac> 12:05 < EruditeHermit> mesa 7.6 adds the OpenGL 2.1 support
<asac> 12:05 < EruditeHermit> karmic has mesa 7.5
<asac> 12:04 < EruditeHermit> yeah it will probably work with edgers
<asac> 12:05 < EruditeHermit> though someone I am talking with says its unstable
<asac> 12:05 < EruditeHermit> so maybe just to test you can do it
<asac> 12:05 < EruditeHermit> but revert back to karmic mesa once we're done
<asac> 12:05 < EruditeHermit> mesa 7.6 adds the OpenGL 2.1 support
<asac> 12:05 < EruditeHermit> karmic has mesa 7.5
<asac> oops
<asac> double paste. sorr
 * asac blames his mouse
<asac> i plan to try the edgers ppa later today or tomorrow
<gnomefreak> problem i had was reverting back to karmics X packages
<asac> gnomefreak: with edgers?
<gnomefreak> asac: nvidia support still was broken as of last week
<asac> in karmic?
<asac> i thin fta runs it properly
<gnomefreak> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah
<asac> fta: are you using backport modules for you nc10 wifi?
<asac> a friend complained about low throughput in jaunty
<gnomefreak> nvidia 173 drivers didnt work with it. IIRC 180 was fixed in karmic and PPA at one point but karmic still has issues
<gnomefreak> 173 == legacy as of Karmic so i guess it has something to do with downgrade. upstream drivers work great though
<fta> i use 180
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few
<fta> 185.18.14-0ubuntu3
<fta> asac, i don't run edger on this laptop (dell). and i'm not sure it will help with the ia32 issues
<asac> unlikely
<asac> but the ia32 issue doesnt matter if it doesnt work anyway ;)
<asac> why cant o3d be built with 64-bit?
<fta> because it uses v8
<asac> sigh
<fta> it ships v8
<fta> v8 is making some progress toward native x64 though
<gnomefreak> ok 1. what is o3d. 2. as32 seems to have issues for a while (the libs at least)
<gnomefreak> s/as32/aia32
<gnomefreak> damnit you know what i mean
<asac> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libselinux/2.0.82-1ubuntu2
<fta> good
<asac> so hurry before something else fails ,)
<fta> gnomefreak, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-webtech/+archive/o3d-daily
<gnomefreak> the intel drivers are for 910 or all?
<asac> 910?
<asac> dont know that ;)
<asac> ah karmic
<asac> i dont know
<asac> checkout the pool ;)
<asac> or the ppa page
<gnomefreak> someone asked me so i figured i ask since we were on this topic a little while ago :)
<gnomefreak> thanks looking at the LP page
<gnomefreak> why doesnt tbird build same time as FF in daily PPA
<gnomefreak> that looks like its a good idea. lets see if 173 works with it :)
<gnomefreak> ok so the example page for o3d requires o3d (not helpful if you want to see them before installing it
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/software/news/2009/04/google-releases-3d-graphics-plugin-for-browsers.ars
<gnomefreak> fta: thanks, looking
<fta> http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2009/04/toward-open-web-standard-for-3d.html
<gnomefreak> oh this is nice
<gnomefreak> ok it doesnt work with 173 i guess
<gnomefreak> only 6200 and up it seems. i dont want to buy anohter card (they are not exactly ceep anymore)
<gnomefreak> tigerdirect == compusa now?
<gnomefreak> can i get a divorce before im married :(
<gnomefreak> hmmm 6200 is not too badly  $35.99-59.99
<gnomefreak> asac: did you push fixed ubufox to Karmic?
 * gnomefreak thinks it might still be broken
<asac> gnomefreak: i uploaded it yes. not sure if you already got it
<asac> it works with 3.0/3.5 and 3.6
<asac> for me here ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: someone says launching 3.5 fails but using tbird to launch it it works
<gnomefreak> i asked him to join me here but i doubt it :)
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: hi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi :)
<gnomefreak> asac: disabling ubufox fixed it.
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: what version of ubufox are you running?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak:  0.7
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: apt-cache policy ubufox
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but launching firefox from my custom script also showed the buttons
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am so puzzled
<gnomefreak> asac: 0.7-0ubuntu1 is not the fixed one is it?
<gnomefreak> although i have no issues here
 * gnomefreak needs to find a changelog command :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: ok I can confirm that firefox-3.5 is not opening if launched from thunderbird, while firefox 3.0 does
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I still think it's a script problem
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: your custom script i cant help with but i remember we updated ubufox to support 3.5 and it was pushed but we may not have it yet
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the only argument passed is the url
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: no it's not my custom script
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's yours :)
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: it works launching ff-3.5 alone but using tbird it doesnt?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't understand why, but if launched from thunderbird 3, firefox 3.5 does not open, firefox 3.0 does, and using the command line, it works
<Le-Chuck_ITA> (last thing answers your question)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it must be some environment variable not cleaned up
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: look in system>preferences>defaul apps and see if you 3.0 is set to default. it is by default since its still in archives
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: I have put ff 3.5 in my default apps
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if I put 3.0 there it works
<Le-Chuck_ITA> (but it is ff 3.0 indeed)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: two days ago it worked, I put the full path there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am using karmic so I suspect some recent upgrade
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: i as revall 3.5 hasnt been updated in repos
<gnomefreak> recall
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: apt-cache show firefox-3.5 :)
<gnomefreak> at least not in a week
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it must be a quarrel with tb
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in any case
<gnomefreak> yeah it hasnt been updated since final
<Le-Chuck_ITA> idea, will diff the two envs
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: 3.0 from daily repos?
<gnomefreak> eh
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no from the websit
<Le-Chuck_ITA> e
<Le-Chuck_ITA> b1
<gnomefreak> tbird-3.0 from daily?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tb 3.0 b1
<Le-Chuck_ITA> b2
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: well that could be an issue all on its own.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: firefox should open!
<gnomefreak> mine works fine from daily :) but i dont suggest running it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but as they have many things in common
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it may be some MOZILLA_* environment variable
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: running 3.5 from CLI works? clicking on icon works?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes and yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> even dragging the link from tb on the icon works :)
<gnomefreak> what tbird is set as default?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> 3.0
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<gnomefreak> if 3.0 what custom command did you use?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I diffed the environments
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there are way too many library paths and MOZILLA-something environment variables set from thunderbird
<gnomefreak> 3.0~b3~hg20090712r3055 works here
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the ff-3.5 script should clean the variables in any case
 * gnomefreak blames the upstream build :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't remember what is the proper way, though
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: i have a feeling using our build will fix it. but you may want to just download the .deb and install it instead of adding daily repos to sources.llist
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: I want to try to fix the karmic version and report the bug
<gnomefreak> asac: do you remember what you did to sunbird debian/rules to help clean up the nobinonly crap? i can look but was hoping you remember ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> "> MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/home/vincenzo/local-programs/thunderbird
<Le-Chuck_ITA> "
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's surely the problem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> damn thunderbird
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: without using script does it all work good?
 * gnomefreak goes to look at what he did 
 * gnomefreak thought we use get-orig-source but could be wrong 
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> asac: we still use update-orig for sunbird?
<asac> gnomefreak: you said it was broken, right?
<gnomefreak> asac: looking at changes you made in r -116 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x.9.10/revision/116 but i am gonna try something
<gnomefreak> asac: gedt-orig-source fails
<gnomefreak> but if we are still using update-orig than i need to test (has to remember how to use it) ;)
<gnomefreak> well it seems we use update-orig still but damnit still fails
<gnomefreak> no lied same error. smoke than work on this
<gnomefreak> asac: missing rule to make. i cant see why the line you removed would make that fail
<gnomefreak> smoke
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nope
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I quit for today
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: ok
 * gnomefreak wonders if source is used with update
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> maybe ill get up with reed and he can give me a hand on the m-d work
<gnomefreak> before the 27th
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a reason we are using include $(CURDIR)/debian/cdbs-rules/debhelper.mk and not include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk in sunbird
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. we have patched it
<asac> to allow filtering files depending on the package name
<asac> we use that for gnome support stuff
<gnomefreak> asac: but only in sunbird?
<gnomefreak> seamonkey is include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<gnomefreak> ok none of my hacks are inclusing in branch. i dont see anything that we changed that would throw this error. there is a rule to make it. i wonder if this is due to the 0.9 move
<asac> gnomefreak: if seamonke doesnt use it, then yeah. most likely seamonkey dosent have a special gnome-support package
<gnomefreak> the following makes me think that:
<gnomefreak> make: *** No rule to make target `lightning-sunbird-0.9-source.tar.bz2', needed by `lightning-sunbird-0.9+nobinonly-source.tar.bz2'.  Stop.
<bluekuja> asac, any news?
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont even know what your error is
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^^
<asac> bluekuja: asking wont make things faster
<bluekuja> asac, I know
<asac> good
<bluekuja> asac, I don't see the time to have them in
<bluekuja> that's all
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> it will be done. more i cant tell
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you here?
 * gnomefreak has idea
<bluekuja> asac, owk
<asac> gnomefreak: can you send me a dent please (just something)
<asac> gnomefreak: you need to put the lightning-sunbird-0.9-source.tar.bz2 in the top level dir before running get-orig-source most likely
<asac> i dont think we implemented anything smarter for sunbird
<gnomefreak> asac: that would be bad to do
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah give me a minute
<gnomefreak> asac: but that might be right
<asac> gnomefreak: just download the bz2 and put it in top level of your branch
<asac> you can remove it right after it produced the orig for you
<asac> of course no need to commit it ... it just needs to be whereeve you run the get-orig-source in
<eagles0513875> hey gnomefreak
<eagles0513875> whats up
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: hey. i think we found the issue :)
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> whats wrong with the widget
<gnomefreak> asac: ok sent dent
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: what widget?
<eagles0513875> the plasma-widget-network-manager
<gnomefreak> oh that
<eagles0513875> u talking about something else
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: yeah
<eagles0513875> what was the other issue
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: sunbird problem i wanted you to test but asac reminded me of something i long forgot
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> let me know when ya ready for me to test it
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: did you really dent something?
<asac> with @asac ?
<asac> gnomefreak: can you reply to some dent i made?
<gnomefreak> asac: thinking about needing the source is a bad idea. 1. we cant use ours (why want to) and upstream is named wrong and need lightning too?
<gnomefreak> asac: i did
<gnomefreak> asac: the dent about ubufox 0.8
<asac> hmm ... didnt show up yet in gwibber. guess i have to wait
<gnomefreak> also with hg system you cant just download the tarball anyway
<gnomefreak> it didnt show up here either :( let me try again maybe you changed your name
<asac> gnomefreak: you didnt: http://identi.ca/gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> for some reason it wasnt asac it was asacac or something
<asac> gnomefreak: that would be on twitter, but it isnt: http://twitter.com/gnomefreak
<asac> gnomefreak: please reply on identica using the web interface maybe ;
<gnomefreak> ok will try
<gnomefreak> ok sent and it shows up on you web page
<gnomefreak> why the fuck didnt it work from gwibber than :(
<eagles0513875> :(
<gnomefreak> oh maybe yours was a twitter and i changed the nick to asac ha i think i understand now.
<eagles0513875> hehe
 * eagles0513875 thinks operator error replace operator gnomefreak :P
<gnomefreak> asac: next time you post something let me know i want to try something. that may also be the reason for someone else not getting dent from me
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> use same names and this problem goes away
<asac> gnomefreak: well tell that the twitter user not-using my nick asac
<asac> its an abandoned account, but still they dont free it as it seems
<asac> gnomefreak: ok thanks. it worked
<gnomefreak> asac: ok cool just reply to it i want to test something here to see if it was me
<asac> gnomefreak: no i already saw that it was you ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: using tar.bz is really not working. something is wrong here
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> i used the .gz that we upload since we dont push a .bz
<asac> gnomefreak: i said: put the bz2 in the top level dir and then run get-orig-source to produce a orig.tar.gz out of it
<asac> maybe you need to put it in parent dir even
<gnomefreak> asac: cant. there is no bz2 anywhere
<asac> gnomefreak: there is upstream one
<asac> idea is that you just put the upstram one there
<gnomefreak> asac: not that i saw.
<asac> then the get-orig-source wont work as it is i am sure
<asac> gnomefreak: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/0.9/source/
<gnomefreak> asac: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/ doesnt have one
<asac> well dont look there
<asac> look on ftp ;)
<gnomefreak> i thought ftp wasnt being used due to hg?
<asac> as i said, we dont support hg in sunbird package yet
<asac> just the upstream tarballs
<asac> and no. mozilla does all releases through ftp
<asac> its just that we want dailes and snapshots before they release for most packages
<asac> thats why we doi it
<gnomefreak> asac: that explains why i cant get 1.0 source
 * eagles0513875 sits quietly and watches the discussion
<gnomefreak> that is gonna need alot of work to get it to use hg
<eagles0513875> dont mean to interrupt is there firefox source code available so i could compile it from source
<gnomefreak> not sure its worth it since sunbird is being dropped
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: our repos
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: hg for nightly ftp for released
<gnomefreak> pick one
<eagles0513875> nothing from upstream itself
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<eagles0513875> ty gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: np but 3.6 isnt there
<eagles0513875> doesnt matter 3.5 source from upstream will work for me
<eagles0513875> not really after the bleeding edge stuff thats still in dev more just having the code to compile for my hardware more like it
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know if you get that dent
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: cool
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: are you having issues when rebooting where it doesnt even allow you to choose a kernel. cuz the only way for me to choose a kernel is if i shutdown then restart it
<gnomefreak> so i wait for 1.0 release (whatever final will be named than test it
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: nope
<eagles0513875> strange
<eagles0513875> so your setup lets you see the grub menu
<gnomefreak> oh well that i couldnt tell you but as of a few days ago no i wasnt having that problem
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i will test when i find out the problem in sunbird. hopfully this works
<eagles0513875> hummm strange since upgrading from jaunty 64 to karmic 64bit i have always had this issue
<gnomefreak> ok why is gwibber posting to twitter if i dont have twitter enabled to be posted to
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you are using grub1
<gnomefreak> grub 0.97 or whatever?
<eagles0513875> ahhhhh so should i run grub-install again
<gnomefreak> i never got grub2 on upgrade
<gnomefreak> asac: ok sunbird is ready to be pushed than. no changes needed for get-orig
<eagles0513875> would me installing grub2 automatically remove grub1
<eagles0513875> nm answered my own question
<eagles0513875> lets see if this fixes it or i screw up my whole install
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: not sure. i reinstalled to get grub2 but installing grub2 didnt rtemove 1 in jaunty IIRC
 * gnomefreak thinks option 2 but i hope not
<gnomefreak> get doesnt work :(
<gnomefreak> asac: ok update-orig works in sunbird
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: i think that was fixed cuz on what would be installed and what would be removed grub was gonna be removed
<eagles0513875> lets see
<eagles0513875> rebooting now to see what i brok
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: good luck
<eagles0513875> strange still nothing but for some reason the other day i had to boot into single user mode and it seems to constantly boot into run level one for some reason
<eagles0513875> strange
<eagles0513875> i still dont have an option to esc into the grub menu though
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: make sure upstrart is still held back
 * gnomefreak smoke + phone
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> asac: there seems to be a rather serious problem in ubuntu+1
<asac> topic?
<eagles0513875> live cd and net install of karmic not sure if thats ur department or not
<eagles0513875> grub seems to be working
<eagles0513875> grub2 alot more colorful then grub1
<asac> thats usually not my topic ...whats the problem?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i have a feeling you removed something needed if you dist-upgraded to karmic
<gnomefreak> upstart wouldnt cause your issue but maybe a dep did
<eagles0513875> possibly grub 2 is now installed but seems to be reading from the hdd excessivly
<eagles0513875> asac: the problem is someone is trying to get karmic installed
<eagles0513875> upgrading from jaunty to karmic didnt work for him and live cd and net install failed in the same way
<eagles0513875> not sure about the details though
<asac> eagles0513875: thats none of my business ;)
<eagles0513875> asac: gotcha someone else to the rescue
<gnomefreak> grub2 is nicer but still dont have theme support
<eagles0513875> im not worried about that now
<eagles0513875> i have no way to get onto my system now :(
<asac> eagles0513875: so its you who has the problem?
<eagles0513875> no someone else in ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> but now im having an issue with grub 2 not booting for me
<asac> ok ... well i dont know and have no time ;)
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: clean install :) use atlternate installer it works. well encryption failed during install but everything  else works
<asac> eagles0513875: i think thats what users call for if they go for karmic now. he needs to file a bug
<gnomefreak> agreed
<eagles0513875> ya
<gnomefreak> why is gwibber broken damnit
<eagles0513875> good lord that took a while but now its booting
<asac> gnomefreak: which version?
<gnomefreak> 1.2.0~bzr349-0ubuntu1~daily1 asac
<gnomefreak> i know its a daily
<asac> thts ok
<asac> gnomefreak: how is it broken?
<gnomefreak> asac: wont let me post to identca even though its the only one i have enabed to post to
<asac> gnomefreak: if you right click on the text input field is "identica" checked?
<asac> gnomefreak: also, do you see errors on the terminal?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes only one that is checked
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<gnomefreak> errorrs
<asac> what happens if you post?
<gnomefreak> let me check if i can post to asac
<gnomefreak> but last time it didnt work
<gnomefreak> asac: that is why you didnt get it
<asac> sometimes identica is a problem in itself e.g. server bustage
<gnomefreak> asac: web UI worked
<gnomefreak> asac: its only sending to you that is broken :)
<eagles0513875> hehe
<gnomefreak> asac: asac is you ident nick right?
<eagles0513875> we talking a widget that sends messages to people here
<gnomefreak> asacasa is your twitter nick but sending to asac fails
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: gwibber
<gnomefreak> firefox reached 971 million downloads
<eagles0513875> if you want to see if the same issue exists with me ill install it after installing some updates
<eagles0513875> on kubuntu
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: make an identca account and try to sedn to asac let me know if it posts
<eagles0513875> ok
<gnomefreak> isnt chmod 777 everyone can run write exec?
<gnomefreak> updating my iso atm since everything but m-d is done on my end maybe ill work on SM 2.1 but would rather fix 2.0 first and i cant :(
<gnomefreak> if i had 20+ hours i would grab the dvd image
<gnomefreak> although i hear its pretty much just lang packs that are added
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: why download something that big when you can install from repos
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: to test it
<eagles0513875> to test the installation process
 * gnomefreak likes my script for updating my ISO and grabbing iso's :)
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: yes
<gnomefreak> but im sure smae problems as live cd
<gnomefreak> shit what happened to gwibber :(
<gnomefreak> ok tbird-3 sound works i just need to find something alot better to play
<eagles0513875> hehe play a good song
<gnomefreak> noo good sound choices that i have found
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: is gwibber version 1.2.0~bzr346-0ubuntu1
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: how bout some guns and roses sweet child of mine
<gnomefreak> tbird-3 doesnt play mp3s just .wav
<eagles0513875> would it play something off u tube
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: any .wav i would think but not sure
<gnomefreak> right now its freezing up for some damn reason im only running gwibber irssi and tbird i killed the iso update
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: ill test reboot now. maybe something mem related
<eagles0513875> mem related in what sense
<gnomefreak> oh its gwibber i think but lets reboot and see if i can
<eagles0513875> humm guess gnomefreak fell overboard
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: thought you broke ur system
<gnomefreak> no just wrong buttons being hit
<gnomefreak> i think i found out the freezing bug. just need to hope tbird has a safe-mode
<eagles0513875> guessing no replication of my issue
<gnomefreak> yep i fixed it
<gnomefreak> asac: tbird-3 seems to freeze when using a sound file other than default sound for new mail
<gnomefreak> s/fixed/worked around
<gnomefreak> oh this is not good sounding :( "writing a replacement of gdm"
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> that doesnt sound good at all
<gnomefreak> > Also, there seems to be no real way to change settings with the new GDM.
<gnomefreak> ... and that one. Robert Ancell recently mentioned that he wants to
<gnomefreak> look into writing a replacement for the new gdm.
<eagles0513875> man thats gotta be tricky
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: question becomes how versed with x is this guy
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: doht know who he is. i know martin but the guy working on replacemtn i dont know
<eagles0513875> thats gonna be interesting  to see his undertaking of rewriting gdm
<gnomefreak> not rewritting but writing a replacemtn for gdm
<gnomefreak> !info ubufox hardy
<ubottu> ubufox (source: ubufox): Ubuntu Firefox specific configuration defaults and apt support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 39 kB, installed size 220 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: ubufox 0.8 will not get fixes anymore right?
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you think? its still 0.8a1
<gnomefreak> asac: not in hardy
<asac> so we are open for fixes ... if there is anything that is broken - even more so
<asac> gnomefreak: ubufox 0.5 wont get fixes unless they are really severe
<asac> but i cant believe there are any ... otherwise we probably would have heard of them
<gnomefreak> i dont remember bug # but its fixed in 0.8 that much i remember
<gnomefreak> asac: wheni see it again ill let you know
<asac> probably. 0.8 is definitly better than 0.8 ;)
<asac> err than 0.5
<gnomefreak> asac: but we cant justify backporting 0.8 (at least i cant)
<asac> gnomefreak: backport should be possible. but i wont do it. someone needs to do that from the community
<asac> gnomefreak: if there are serious issues, we can address them individually - but as i said, i dont think there are any
<gnomefreak> saok i will keep eyes open but most 0.5 bugs were fixed in later versions
<gnomefreak> asac: you opened a bug about removing 3.0 from deps for ubufox. we shouldnt do that until 3.0 is removed from repos
 * gnomefreak goes to do something for lunch. getting kind of tired. i also dread trying to fix m-d, there is no *easy* fix for it that i have thought of 
 * asac goes outside for a bit
 * gnomefreak goes for the rest of day i think, im getting really tried and to the point of not wanting to do anything
<gnomefreak> asac: have fun :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> gnomefreak: about ubufox. its about the recommends vs suggests
<asac> i think
<asac> not about treating ffox 3 different vs 3.5
<asac> gnomefreak: so you are blocked on m-d?
<gnomefreak> drop 3.0 from deps should fix the issue
<asac> what kind of help do you need to get unblocked?
<gnomefreak> asac: oh yeah
<gnomefreak> asac: i need to fix for sm2 but keep the 2.1  sunbird 1.0b* but sunbird can wait.
<asac> gnomefreak: ok so you want support sm2 and 2.1 and sunbird 1.0?
<asac> noted
<gnomefreak> asac: im hoping SM is just link location change and sunbird would need a full re-write most like;y
<asac> thanks. cant promise anything. have you started to do some work i could look at ?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes right now the 2.0...conf has changed to 2.1 but not by us so i think link for 2.0 changed
<asac> do we already have branches for sm 2.0 and sm 2.1 ?
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> asac: not yet i tried a few things but nothing i kept
<gnomefreak> asac: not 2.1 yet was hoping to fix 2.0 first but need an updated tarball
<gnomefreak> i will work on 2.1 maybe the next few days
<gnomefreak> asac: since they are all using generic hg link i didnt see a way to adjust it. for SM2/2.1 atleast.
<gnomefreak> ah yes adding git and (dont remember other one) to depends was another thought i had since git is needed to use it :) but thatsd simple shit ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: np
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks for looking into it if time allows
<sebner> asac: did you include the patch already in the mozilla-daily repo?
<asac> sebner: no
<asac> sebner: request a merge ;) ... is probably fastest
<asac> i failed on that
<sebner> asac: merge? I'll post a debdiff! :D
<asac> heh
<sebner> asac: oldschool ftw!
<gnomefreak> asac: im adding a real quick fix to sunbird should be done in like 3 minutes so whne you get to it
<gnomefreak> ok that was easy enough. another bug down
<sebner> asac: should I file the bug against ff3.6?
<asac> sebner: no. thats why a debdiff is suboptimal ;)
<asac> sebner: post it somewhere
<asac> sebner: please name the patch like bzXXXXX_attXXXXXX
<asac> like the other patches
<asac> e.g. bug number and attachment number
<sebner> asac: grr
<asac> like all the others you see ther
<sebner> asac: versionsnumber? or should I ignore changelog?
<sebner> asac: well not writing a changelog entry is bad so what versionsnumber :)
<gnomefreak> sebner: dch -i?
<sebner> gnomefreak: I dunno if they want a  ..nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1ubuntu1
<asac> sebner: the topmost changelog entry is probably UNRELEASED
<gnomefreak> well for daily that wont work
<asac> sebner: so add your new entry there to the bottom
<asac> with your name like the other names
<sebner> asac: karmic is top and no names at the botton O_o
<asac> sebner: work on the branches
<gnomefreak> ok branch is updating and im done for the day. anything else in sunbird needs to be fixed let me know tomorrow or by email :)
<asac> sebner: there are names, like [ Alexander Sack ... ]
<sebner> asac: weird. But I have currently is http://paste.ubuntu.com/218184/
<asac> sebner: dont add a new changelog entry
<asac> put it in the other
<asac> you should really work on branches
<asac> debdiffs just cause extra load ;)
<asac> sebner: jsut give me the patch with the proper filename
<sebner> asac: I should use epiphany to avoid problems and work :P
<asac> epiphany wont crash less
 * asac waits for patch to commit it
<gnomefreak> epiphany has problems too ;)
<gnomefreak> ok down to only upstart being held back :) now im gone for the rest of day
<asac> https://bug493541.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=386469
<asac> that one?
<sebner> asac: sec
<sebner> asac: ok. Now I totally f*cked up everything :\
<asac> sebner: its ok
<asac> i pick it now
<sebner> asac: bah, all my hard work gone and extra work for you. Worst case
<asac> sebner: no. the hard work was testing it
<asac> thanks for that
<asac> bzr commit -m '* bmo: #493541 - fix a crash which occurs switching flash videos to fullscreen mode; we cherry pick a patch from bugzilla; thanks to Stephan Ebner for spotting and testing this patch - add debian/patches/bz493541_att386469_fix_flash_fullscreen_crash.patch - update debian/patches/series'
<asac> Committing to: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.head/
<asac> modified debian/changelog
<asac> added debian/patches/bz493541_att386469_fix_flash_fullscreen_crash.patch
<asac> modified debian/patches/series
<asac> sebner: or did you need to adjust the patch?
<sebner> asac: that was yesterday. not remembering anymore ;)
<sebner> asac: nope. applied
<asac> ok
<asac> Committed revision 474.
 * sebner adds mozilla-daily repo
<sebner> asac: if it works with 1.9.2 we have to check if for 1.9.1 too
<EruditeHermit> asac: hey
<asac> sebner: 1.9.1 crashes for you?
<sebner> asac: sure. I told you I happens with ff3.5 and later confirmed it with ff3.6 :P
<sebner> *i = it
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think we shouldnt add it to ffox 3.5 for now though. not until upstream has it in trunk baking for a while though
<asac> at least ;)
<sebner> kk
<EruditeHermit> asac: did you get a chance to test o3d with the new mesa?
<EruditeHermit> asac: it just worked for me with software rendering which has OGL 2.1 support
<micahg> asac: we seem to keep running into trouble if pepole install more than one version of flash
<micahg> can we make the flash packages conflict with each other?
<micahg> *type of flash plugin
<asac> micahg: is the problem that the plugin switcher does not work or that they dont discover it?
<micahg> do you have to activate teh plugin switcher or does it automatically only enable one plugin?
<micahg> it seems like Firefox is trying to use both
<micahg> when one is removed, it starts working
<asac> or maybe they dont even realize that their plugin isnt adobe flash?
<micahg> I don't think that's it
<asac> micahg: well. the order which is choosen as default is somewhat random if i am not mistaken.
<micahg> but maybe the secondary plugin is incompatible with the flash site they are viewing?
<asac> so that may confuse them
<asac> micahg: so here is what i am thinking ...
<asac> there are a few problems imo.
<asac> 1. why did the user install multiple plugins in the first place
<asac> 2. why does the user not notice that he isnt using the adobe flashplugin (even though i at least installed a different flashplayer explicitly)
<asac> 3. if they notice its different, why dont they either find the switcher or get the idea of uninstalling the second flashplayer they installed
<micahg> well, in general in Ubuntu, as long as packages don't conflict, there ususally isn't a reservation against installing multiple types of something
<asac> i dont know how to answer that. i mean, assume we conflict the packages, now they do 1. .... then they are not really better off
<micahg> I like the idea of the plugin switcher
<micahg> but FF still seems to try to load both and use both
<asac> because they dont understand that they are not using adobe flashplugin at all (and think its broken) - aka 2
<micahg> at least for flash
<micahg> I have a user who just uninstalled a plugin and it works fine
<asac> or because they dont find the switcher (which is where they could also install a different flashplugin)
<micahg> I'll have the user test further
<asac> or they dont even understand that installing/removing packages might fix such a situation
<micahg> switcher is in ubufox .7 and up, right?
<asac> i added it in intrepid i think
<asac> thats .6 iirc
<micahg> ah, .6 then
<micahg> ok
<micahg> also, can I backport for myself ubufox .8, that is, will it compile in jaunty?
<asac> so one major use-case why we did the switcher is to allow users to run a free flashplayer and if they need it switch to the proprietary one
<asac> micahg: just checkout the branch, run sh build.sh ... and install the .xpi
<asac> just remember that the .xpi will always own the system installed extension, so if you forget aobu it you might not get any updates at all ;)
<micahg> that's why I figured I'd just backport the extension
<micahg> that way, when I upgrade to karmic
<micahg> it'll be automatic
<asac> EruditeHermit: so i should test even ati with new mesa?
<EruditeHermit> asac: no, only intel will work
<asac> micahg: you can even install the deb directly
<EruditeHermit> asac: you can test it with the software renderer on ati
<asac> no need to backport
<EruditeHermit> asac: if you are interested I can tell you how
<micahg> ok
<asac> EruditeHermit: thats what i ment. software renderer should work ... does that also require new mesa?
<EruditeHermit> no
<EruditeHermit> it works with any mesa
<asac> EruditeHermit: which edgers should i enable?
<asac>    Radeon crack - mesa testing
<asac> that one?
<asac> ;)
<EruditeHermit> no
<EruditeHermit> ok for radeon, you don't need to enable any edgers; you can do it using mesa software rendering
<EruditeHermit> to do this
<EruditeHermit> from a terminal type
<EruditeHermit> LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=true firefox
<EruditeHermit> once firefox has started go to an o3d demo and run it
<EruditeHermit> assuming that you have o3d-plugin installed
<EruditeHermit> next
<EruditeHermit> for intel
<EruditeHermit> get mesa package from here
<EruditeHermit> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive
<EruditeHermit> for karmic
<EruditeHermit> libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri packages
<EruditeHermit> then reboot and check glxinfo to see that it shows OpenGL 2.1 capability
<EruditeHermit> then start firefox and visit an o3d page
<asac> i am _supposed_ to run edgers ppa
<asac> so i am installing it everywhere now first
<asac> wish me luck ;)
<EruditeHermit> asac: you can run edgers PPA, but what I do is download the packages individually and install them
<EruditeHermit> asac: that way, when something breaks, I can revert it easily
<EruditeHermit> asac: I was told that new mesa on intel is buggy so you want to be able to downgrade it after we are done testing
<asac> EruditeHermit: i am voluntold to run edgers ... so no downgrading for me ;)
<EruditeHermit> asac: =p
<asac> wgere is o3d example page again?
<asac> http://code.google.com/apis/o3d/docs/samplesdirectory.html
<asac> got it
<asac> locks up browser on amd64
<EruditeHermit> oh
<EruditeHermit> it won't work on amd64
<EruditeHermit> its a 32bit only binary
<fta> it should
<fta> nsp
<EruditeHermit> fta: doesn't work so well
<fta> nspwrapper
<EruditeHermit> I tried it
<asac> 2.1 Mesa 7.6-devel
<EruditeHermit> my new machine is amd64
<EruditeHermit> so I had issues with it too
<EruditeHermit> asac: got a 32bit install on the intel box?
<fta> for me, it's just a matter of libgl not able to get 32bit dri libs, hence no direct rendering
<asac> EruditeHermit: yes. for me its the right combination
<asac> ati is on 64
<asac> EruditeHermit: why doesnt nsp work with the plugin?
<asac> EruditeHermit: please fix it ;)
<EruditeHermit> well it didn't work for me
<EruditeHermit> asac: so the intel box worked?
<fta> EruditeHermit, just curious... why such a sudden interest in o3d? i packaged it several weeks ago, noone seemed interested?
<fta> are you upstream or something? ;)
<asac> EruditeHermit: i am upgrading to edgers right now and then have to check if i stil lhave the plugin installed
<EruditeHermit> fta: nope, I have been interested for a while, I just didn't know anyone packaged it
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-webtech/+archive/o3d-daily
<EruditeHermit> fta: yeah I found it a few days ago
<EruditeHermit> fta: I am interested because I have been working on something that could use it
<EruditeHermit> or I want to use it to do something
<fta> hm, ok
<EruditeHermit> is a better description
<EruditeHermit> fta: if you can tell me how to get it working on 64bit
<EruditeHermit> then I would really appreciate it
<EruditeHermit> otherwise I have to reinstall
<EruditeHermit> =p
<fta> the ppa is supposed to work out of the box, but as i said, there are issues with ia32libs shipping a libgl that is not able to get the 32bit libdri, even if it's installed
<fta> we have the same problem with gtk and other libs
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> well
<EruditeHermit> is that fixable do you think?
<fta> i'm in contact with the upstream dev working on the linux side of o3d, we'll try to sort that out asap
<EruditeHermit> nice
<EruditeHermit> oh
<EruditeHermit> can they not just make a 64bit version?
<fta> not until v8 is 64bit ready
<fta> v8 is the javascript engine, also used in chrome/chromium
<EruditeHermit> are they working on that?
<fta> yes
<fta> it's in progress
<EruditeHermit> how close to done?
<fta> and o3d will be native in chromium, not a plugin
<fta> no idea, the -dev ml is open
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<EruditeHermit> fta: have you written any demos?
<fta> no, google provides plenty already
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<EruditeHermit> but I was wondering if you had any experiences
<EruditeHermit> if it was easy or not
<fta> none whatsoever
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> well I have to go now for an hour
<EruditeHermit> asac: I'll be back in an hour or so
<EruditeHermit> let me know how it goes
<asac> yeah
<asac> i have to fight some ubuntu-bug thing right now
<asac> to get my ati bug submitted ;)
<asac> fta: so o3d doesnt work here
<asac> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/o3d-plugin/32/libnpo3dautoplugin.so [libCg.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<asac> libCg?
<asac> fta: oh the plugin is lacking an rpath?
<asac> hmm ld.so.conf.d
<asac> ugly isnt it?
<asac> anyway rebooting ....
<asac> worked and crashed the browser quick ;)
<fta> ?
<asac> o3d
<asac> fta: you added stuff to ld.so.conf
<asac> and didnt use -rpath
<asac> i dont think that ld.so.conf is really right
<fta> debian says rpath is evil
<asac> it basically means that anyone can use those libs ... which are in pkglibdir, because they probably are not supposed to use
<asac> by others
<fta> those libs should be system libs anyway
<asac> fta: then they should be shipped and properly versioned and abi/api tracked
<asac> if thats not possible because upstream has no policy its good for pkglibdir imo
<fta> i'm getting tired of so many packages rejected because of that reason, noone is helping :(
<asac> helping on what?
<asac> what this takes is serious upstream evangilism
<asac> this cant be fixed in ubuntu
<asac> and then moving step by step
<asac> its also an upstream thing. upstream deliberately picks up new upstream lib features even though that might not even be needed
<asac> we have to teach them to be more thoughtfully when they think about picking new upstream library
<asac> at least that is my opinion
<asac> if they cannot do it, that means that the libs are not yet in a stable enough state for the distro
<asac> and we need to duplicate
<asac> libs ... and statically link them in
<BUGabundo> hyeeeeyyy
<asac> yyyeeeeyh
<BUGabundo> brand new 1.5TiB disk
<BUGabundo> fresh install planed for tonigh
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29014415/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20090714r30305%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> dh_install: xulrunner-1.9.2-dev missing files (debian/tmp/usr/{include,share/idl}/xulrunner-1.9*/T[a-df-zA-Z]*), aborting
<fta> make: *** [binary-post-install/xulrunner-1.9.2] Error 1
<fta> hmm
<micahg> asac: looks like we'll get a chance to update  the firefox 3.5 packages soon
<asac> ack
<micahg> I'm sure you've seen the reports already
<asac> micahg: i got info about that firedrill yeah
<fta>    354  23:36   bzr bdm
<fta>    355  23:44   date
<fta> 8 minutes just to reach the patches :(
<asac> bdm?
<asac> micahg: did we get bugs about that already?
<micahg> asac: no bug yet
<micahg> I was going to open one when the CVE came out
<asac> where did you get that info through?
<micahg> Mozilla Security Blog, Secunia,  US-CERT, SANS
<asac> ;)
<asac> ok great.
<micahg> just trying to keep on top of things :)
 * micahg is subscribed to too many blogs
<fta> asac, $ bzr alias bdm
<fta> bzr alias bdm="bd --merge --dont-purge --result-dir=../build-area --orig-dir=../tarballs/"
<BUGabundo> micahg: how many is too many?
<BUGabundo> I'm on 800
<BUGabundo> just on LP. now add gnome, kde, pidgin, etc
<micahg> 97 Active feeds including Planet Debian, Planet Mozilla, and Planet Ubuntu
<fta> (firefox-3.6:17939): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_weak_unref: couldn't find weak ref 0x40686b0(0xa42dd800)
<BUGabundo> feeds or bugs?
<micahg> not bugs
<micahg> feeds
<BUGabundo> cause I have like 300 feeds
<micahg> RSS
<BUGabundo> with 5 plantes
<BUGabundo> 8 foruns
<BUGabundo> 12 bots
<micahg> I'm subscribed to 500 actuve bugs
<BUGabundo> via feeds???
<micahg> no
<BUGabundo> I just do it for MY own NEW bugs LOL
 * BUGabundo is getting confused by micahg who keeps forgeting I'm blond
<micahg> I have over 48k unread feed entries
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> I manage to get all my labels empty TWICE this month
<BUGabundo> other then Planets
<BUGabundo> many of them still above 1000+
<BUGabundo> micahg: wanna exchange shared feeds?
<micahg> no, I don't use a feed sharing service
<BUGabundo> ohhhh
<micahg> I use the Brief FIrefox Addon :)
<BUGabundo> you don't Social Network :(
<BUGabundo> want mine never the less?
<BUGabundo> its usually calm, unless I have the time to read it
<BUGabundo> it usually I don't
<micahg> no thanks, I'm already on feed overload
<micahg> and the only social networking I do is for business on LinkedIn
<BUGabundo> From your  265  subscriptions, over the last 30 days you read   5,693  items, starred  1  items, shared  906  items,  and emailed  0  items.
<BUGabundo> micahg: in any case, I'll leave it to you so you can check it out and _maybe_ add it eheh http://feeds.bugabundo.net/BUGabundo-sharedfeed
<micahg> Is this Portuguese?
<BUGabundo> some are
<BUGabundo> others english
<BUGabundo> I guess one of this days I'll have to pipe it and make two new ones
<BUGabundo> I already have like 8 feeds
<BUGabundo> this is fun. i *almost* caught my feeds the other day eheh http://Ꚙ.sl.pt
<fta> i want this http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/07/3d-css-transforms-available-in-leopard-via-webkit-nightlies.ars
<micahg> asac: shouldn't bug 365965 be in ff3.5 as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365965 in ubufox "[MASTER] Firefox3.5 recommends ubufox but should suggest ubufox" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365965
<micahg> or only in ff3.5?
<EruditeHermit> asac: hey
<EruditeHermit> fta: hi
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-15
<EruditeHermit> asac, fta; I just tested it with the new mesa and an intel card. It works amazingly well
<EruditeHermit> I am very impressed
<fta> new mesa? which one? newer than karmic?
<EruditeHermit> yes
<EruditeHermit> fta: mesa 7.6 in xorg edgers
<EruditeHermit> or I guess you can compile yourself if you want to
<EruditeHermit> basically mesa 7.6
<EruditeHermit> its really nice
<EruditeHermit> fta: what card do you have and do you have a 64bit system?
<BUGabundo> I do
<BUGabundo> nvidia
<EruditeHermit> BUGabundo: have you tried o3d?
<EruditeHermit> do you use nvidia drivers?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> yes
<asac> EruditeHermit: the plugin crashed my browser on first try ;)
<asac> first it complained that "text is not yet supported on linux"
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<asac> then it somewhat worked and when i hit back it crashed
<EruditeHermit> what card?
<asac> 965
<EruditeHermit> and 64bit?
<EruditeHermit> oh
<asac> no
<asac> 32
<EruditeHermit> it worked here
<EruditeHermit> pretty well
<EruditeHermit> on intel
<asac> well maybe it was just the example i used ;)
<asac> i sued it in ffox 3.5
<asac> used ;)
<EruditeHermit> same
<EruditeHermit> don't do the tropics demo
<EruditeHermit> that is intense
<EruditeHermit> try a simpler demo
<EruditeHermit> tropics demo didn't crash for me but it didn't render everything
<asac> EruditeHermit: anyway. after our talk i really got the ati thing work with compiz ;) - at last
<asac> so i feel a bit more happy ;)
<EruditeHermit> nice
<EruditeHermit> how did you do it?
<asac> xorg.conf had some stuff ... removed it completely
<asac> and disbled composition_manager in metacity ;)
<asac> obvious now, but far from obvious for me ;)
<asac> nobody really complained about my xorg.conf before ;)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> you should have asked
<EruditeHermit> asac: next thing I was going to ask you to do is to give me Xorg.0.log
<BUGabundo> I would have told you to have a blank xorg.conf on JJ
<asac> so i am testing ping pong
<EruditeHermit> and that might have given me clues that your xorg.conf was messed up
<asac> click here ... nothing happens ;)
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> really?
<EruditeHermit> I tried it on the same card
<EruditeHermit> and it worked
<EruditeHermit> I think its problems with mesa btw
<EruditeHermit> not with o3d itself
<asac> prince IO works
<asac> hmm ... now it says please wait ... loading ...
<EruditeHermit> oh the files are large
<EruditeHermit> the downloads are large
<asac> i can wait a bit, but i think its broken
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> well
<asac> i am loading the samples.zip now
<EruditeHermit> when mesa 7.6 is more stable, then we'll know where the problems are
<asac> i am running that
<asac> the edgers stuff
<EruditeHermit> yeah I know
<EruditeHermit> but as I said
<EruditeHermit> its not stable yet
<EruditeHermit> so I'm not sure if its mesa that is causing crashes or o3d
<asac> it doesnt crash
<asac> it just doesnt work ;)
<asac> at lesat not perfectly for the samles
<asac> the odd thing is that in the samples.zip nothing works
<asac> though the other demos on the site started at least
<EruditeHermit> the ping pong demo worked flawlessly here
<EruditeHermit> as did the box
<EruditeHermit> and the simple demos
<EruditeHermit> the picking demo
<EruditeHermit> asac: what timezone are you in?
<asac> +2
<asac> UTC+2
<EruditeHermit> wow its late there
<asac> so i will drop out now ;)
<asac> 2:24 am ;)
<EruditeHermit> asac: if you want we can debug it tomorrow
<EruditeHermit> but we are making progress
<asac> well. i might not really have time for that in the next few days.
<EruditeHermit> =)
<EruditeHermit> ok
<BUGabundo> 1:30 am here
<BUGabundo> need to be up at 7:30 for work
<EruditeHermit> lol
<asac> EruditeHermit: so what libs does it depend on? v8, what else?
<BUGabundo> rsync isn't even on 20 % :(
<EruditeHermit> BUGabundo: did you try o3d with amd64?
<asac> i mean google libs not in the archive ;)
<EruditeHermit> asac: libCg
<asac> what is that
<BUGabundo> EruditeHermit: no
<EruditeHermit> asac: nvidia shader
<EruditeHermit> shading library
<asac> EruditeHermit: is that used only by o3d or by something else as well?
<EruditeHermit> its used by a lot of proprietary game engines
<EruditeHermit> its used by nvidia to make video drivers
<asac> but its completely abi/api unstable?
<EruditeHermit> they convert GLSL to nvidia Cg
<asac> or why isnt that in the archive?
<EruditeHermit> its proprietary
<asac> its proprietary even? ouch
<EruditeHermit> it IS in the archive
<EruditeHermit> sort of
<EruditeHermit> its like flash
<EruditeHermit> there is a package that downloads and installs it in the archive
<asac> then why cant we use that lib instead of the one that is shipped in the o3d package now?
<asac> hmm
<EruditeHermit> you can
<EruditeHermit> just add a dependency
<asac> so that cant even be shipped in ppas to be honest afaik
<EruditeHermit> yeah I was wondering why you packaged it like that
<asac> is that at least freely redistributable?
<EruditeHermit> I mean its nice that you did
<asac> or not even that?
<EruditeHermit> it is freely redistributable
<EruditeHermit> I think
<EruditeHermit> but we'd have to check
<asac> nah ... i didnt. and we have to change that i guess
<asac> i just didnt know its non-free
<asac> depends on whether its distribuable and mirrorable
<asac> so i think if it could stay in multiverse it might be ok. but _might_ ;)
<EruditeHermit> well
<EruditeHermit> this package is in there
<EruditeHermit> nvidia-cg-toolkit
<asac> but does that ship the .so?
<asac> cant we use that so directly?
<EruditeHermit> I think you can redistribute it
<EruditeHermit> but I don't know if Ubuntu allows that
<asac> well depends on the license of that toolkit
<asac> i will put it on my list. but even if its suitable for multiverse it would require an exception
<asac> so better depend on the cg-toolkit
<asac> EruditeHermit: so is the so needed during build time?
<asac> or do you have a glue or something?
<EruditeHermit> its needed to build
<asac> which makes it even more complicated :(
<EruditeHermit> fta said he knew someone in google working on this
<EruditeHermit> you should ask them to use GLSL shaders
<EruditeHermit> they support HLSL which is microsoft
<EruditeHermit> DirectX 10
<EruditeHermit> and Nvidia Cg
<EruditeHermit> they should support GLSL too
<EruditeHermit> and make it open source able
<asac> GLSL shaders are free software?
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<EruditeHermit> its part of the OpenGL spec
<asac> which lib is that?
<EruditeHermit> GL is a shading language
<EruditeHermit> the drivers support it
<EruditeHermit> mesa in the case of open source
<EruditeHermit> asac: type glxinfo into a terminal
<EruditeHermit> you'll see it says something like OpenGL 2.1 GLSL 1.20
<asac> nope ;)
<asac> (on ati) ;)
<EruditeHermit> oh
<EruditeHermit> do it with the intel card
<EruditeHermit> or try this on the radeon
<asac> i believe you
<asac> just want to understand
<EruditeHermit> LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=true glxinfo
<asac> still nothing ;)
<asac> anyway. thats not the point
<asac> so libCg basically is a middleware so apps dont need to speak GLSL, etc. on their own, right?
<EruditeHermit> well its another shading language
 * BUGabundo Ta na hora da Caminha, bamos la deitar.... \n bed time. cu tomorrow
<EruditeHermit> technically it doesn't need GLSL at all
<asac> EruditeHermit: yes. but libCg maps it to GLSL and other
<asac> or is that wrong?
<EruditeHermit> but in the nvidia drivers what they did was map all GLSL calls to Cg
<asac> hmm
<EruditeHermit> imagine that they already wrote a windows driver that used Cg
<EruditeHermit> then for Linux, they just translated GLSL calls to Cg
<EruditeHermit> so that they supported GLSL on Linux
<EruditeHermit> thats for their drivers
<EruditeHermit> but you can program directly in Cg
<EruditeHermit> if you wanted
<asac> and why did o3d go for libCg ... because its platform independent?
<EruditeHermit> no
<EruditeHermit> well thats one reason
<EruditeHermit> but then so is GLSL
<EruditeHermit> GLSL is just a spec
<EruditeHermit> that every vendor implements
<asac> but its opengl
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<EruditeHermit> its opengl
<asac> and on windows drivers are better at directx isnt that the case?
<EruditeHermit> they probably chose Cg because its more advanced
<EruditeHermit> on windows most drivers do both directx and opengl
<EruditeHermit> infact most windows drivers have pretty good opengl support
<asac> yes. but from what i understood opengl support is usually inferior (still)
<EruditeHermit> better than linux open source drivers by miles
<asac> heh
<asac> thats not hard i guess ;)
<EruditeHermit> well I think they do everything that is possible
<EruditeHermit> ATI and Nvidia both support OpenGL on all their cards
<EruditeHermit> to whatever level the hardware supports
<EruditeHermit> so their newest cards support OpenGL 3.0
<EruditeHermit> older cards support 2.1
<EruditeHermit> fully
<EruditeHermit> I didn
<EruditeHermit> I didn't understand why they chose HLSL and Cg over GLSL
<EruditeHermit> if they wanted an open source tool
<asac> i think they dont care about distributability and opensource
<asac> so they solely decide based on technical arguments
<asac> which is wrong approach - at least it already blocks most apps they develop from entering the archive that they dont think about it.
<asac> wrong approach (from distro point of view)
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> yes you can distribute nvidia cg on Linux
<EruditeHermit> the library
<EruditeHermit> you just can't change the binary in any way
<EruditeHermit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/nvidia-cg-toolkit/+bug/284750
<asac> why is the binary then not shipped in the nvidia-cg- package
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284750 in nvidia-cg-toolkit "License change, time to package it up" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> yeah
<EruditeHermit> then you can depend on it
<EruditeHermit> and build stuff
<EruditeHermit> but its still not ideal
<asac> right. but its hard to attract folks to care for stuff in multiverse
<asac> and its always calling for trouble
<EruditeHermit> talk to your contact at google
<EruditeHermit> maybe they will bend
<asac> something breaks -> you are lost
<asac> i dont think so ;)
<EruditeHermit> they might
<EruditeHermit> they can just add the option
<asac> question is if they still want to put resources into o3d
<EruditeHermit> I think they do
<EruditeHermit> I was using canvas3d until now
<EruditeHermit> canvas3d is mozillas version
<EruditeHermit> it uses OpenGL ES
<asac> is that any better?
<EruditeHermit> the license is free
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/users/vladimir_mozilla.com/canvas3d/
<EruditeHermit> the plugin itself is ok, but the javascript library it uses is slower
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<asac> yeah. but thats tracemonkey now and will improve
<EruditeHermit> it was slow to the point where I could not use it
<asac> v8 doesnt even work on amd64
<EruditeHermit> tracemonkey doesn't
<EruditeHermit> either
<asac> it doesnt?
<EruditeHermit> nope
<asac> at least it claims to do jit compiling ;)
<EruditeHermit> on 32bit yes
<EruditeHermit> atleast it doesn't for firefox 3.5
<asac> why do you think that?
<EruditeHermit> they may have started porting it over
<asac> i havent heard of that
<EruditeHermit> i talked to vlad
<asac> could be that i have overheard that
<EruditeHermit> the one whos blog you read
<EruditeHermit> whose*
<EruditeHermit> I talked to guys at mozilla and they turned it off for 64bit
<asac> turned it off ... i have the switch turned on here at least
<asac> so either the switch doesnt do anything or its on
<asac> anyway. what matters is that it works ;)
<asac> personally i have things to critize about libmozjs as well ;)
<asac> so v8 or mozjs isnt that a big difference. just that you cant run v8 on 64-bit yet properly
<asac> both are currently not suitable for main exposure ;) but i think mozjs will be first if any that can be linked against without feeling dirty
<asac> http://github.com/sandys/tracemonkey-64bit/tree/master
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> but thats recent
<EruditeHermit> july 8
<asac> yes
<asac> ok off for real now
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> gngight
<nareshov> fta - no flock for jaunty in your ppa? :/
<asac> hi
<micahg> hi asac
<asac> hi micahg
<micahg> we had someone submit a rant report in firefox-3.5
<micahg> bug 399517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399517 in firefox-3.5 "Usability: Rename Shiretoko to firefox 3.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399517
<micahg> asac: ^^^
<micahg> also, can we move bugs to the firefox-3.6 package yet?
<asac> micahg: no. we dont have any 3.6 package. why?
<asac> are there bugs reported that are only in 3.6?
<fta> asac, when ended up of that o3d discussion with EruditeHermit?
<fta> i read we need mesa 7.6, but what for? intel? ati?
<asac> fta: the discussion ended in the situation where I found out that libCg.so isnt even free software ;)
<fta> it's not?
<asac> fta: he said you are talking with google about moving that to GLSL ?
<fta> eh?
<fta> am i?
<asac> fta: no its a proprietary binary from nvidia ... which might now be suitable for multiverse (previously it wasnt as the nvidia-cg- package is just an installer package)
<asac> bug 284750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284750 in nvidia-cg-toolkit "License change, time to package it up" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284750
<asac> http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cg_toolkit.html
<fta> damn, i thought i was dropping all binaries
<asac> fta: we should definitly raise this with the o3d authors.
<asac> if we are not even able to put it in the archive, then all we can do is provude a o3d-plugin-installer package that also downloads the manually built .so files etc.
<asac> messy for sure
<asac> i get the feeling that whatever google does, they do it in a way where they only have "we distribute on our own like on windows" in mind;)
<fta> i think there's no evil plan there, it's just that they don't care about all that, they want to ship something that just works
<asac> fta: right. i didnt say evilplan its just that they only think about distributing on their own ;)
<asac> and only decide based on technical reasoning
<asac> not whether this can go into distros etc.
<fta> http://o3d.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/googleclient/third_party/cg/
<asac> yes, like the launchpad bug says; at least you can redistribute it. problem is that a) it would be multiverse - so probably needs an exception for PPA and b) usually blobs work fine until at some point there are problems and there is no way to fix them ;) - which is why most maintainers get turned off when it comes to maintaining those
<asac> anyway, erudite... mentioned they might be willing to adapt GLSL directly ... which would be a good solution
<asac> we should at least raise this
<asac> sigh ... ppas are idle, but dont start building my trunk NM stuff :(
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jhaitas/chromium-v8/trunk/+merge/8790
<asac> fta: is the v8 package dead?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-v8/chromium-v8.head
<asac> also in state: too quickly progressing to be useful for chromium as system lib?
<fta> asac, i don't know, debian wanted to do it, and i'm not using mine at the moment, now that i have o3d and chromium, it would make sense
<fta> but if o3d is not distributable, and chromium is moving too fast with v8-tip, i don't see the point
<asac> i have the feeling that having it in archive is worthwhile. if you want i can drive this. are there any problems with licensing and blobs in the source that you know of?
<fta> iirc, chromium has a weekly sync of v8
<asac> fta: i think o3d is distributable ... just in multiverse ... and in ppa we need to get an exception (which i would believe is ok unless someone has concerns with the new license)
<fta> i'm trying to ping the o3d dev
<asac> fta: maybe invite him to join this channel ;)
<asac> or is there a o3d channel?
<asac> anyway, i think having v8 package recovered from the dead might help us to understand how bad the weekly updates are wrt API/ABI ... which is probably the most important point we want to understand now
<asac> if you want i can drive this (as i also have to do something about mozjs as it seems :()
<fta> asac, ok, do it
<asac> i guess get-orig-source and stuff should still work?
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/218793/ ... any clue without looking?
<asac> seems it tries to grep in the code for the version or something
<asac> and ends up picking some c++ code ;)
<asac> gos-pack ... isnt that an upstream target?
<fta> wrong get-orig-source variable somewhere, (grep/sed/whatever)
<asac> gos-pack: VERSION  = $(shell grep -A1 v8::V8::GetVersion $(TMP_DIR)/src/src/api.cc | tail -1 | cut -d\" -f2)~svn$(REVISION)
<asac> oh ... thats actually what the guy proposed to change i think
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-v8/chromium-v8.head/+merges
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jhaitas/chromium-v8/trunk/+merge/8790
<fta> yes, but it's ugly
<asac> looks reasonable
<asac> hmm
<asac> uglier than grepping in api.cc?
<fta> i mean 6 lines to do that
<asac> so rather one line sedding?
<asac> guess that will be pretty hard to read ;)
<asac> lets check the api.cc ;)
<fta> i can do it i guess
<asac> hmm. the  Version::GetSONAME doesnt really give me hope
<fta> grep -E '^#define (MAJOR|MINOR|BUILD)_(VERSION|NUMBER)' src/version.cc | awk '{ print $3 }' | tr '\n' '.' | sed -e 's/\.$//'
<asac> #define SONAME            ""
<asac> thanks
<asac> #define SONAME            ""
<asac> argh
<fta> hold on
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218801/
<asac> do you know where scons sets SONAME (and how during build?)
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/v8/issues/detail?id=151
<asac> ok great
<asac> so we just cannot build trunk
<asac> only branches
<asac> which is ok i guess
<fta> soname=on
<asac> yes. but from the bug it seems they do it now ... only on branches
<asac> which is good news
<asac> lets check if they did it on 1.2 branch too
<asac> they backed it out
<asac> wow
<asac> ah
<fta> ?
<asac> got it
<asac> its available in 1.2
<fta> so did debian give up?
<asac> i dont know
<asac> i think someone needs to drive it
<asac> and tell them that we rather want to share our branches
<asac> instead of copying stuff to git and stuff ;)
<asac> fta: should we only checkout src/ directory or why is there src/src/ in my tarball but not in your grep?
<asac> fta: any idea how we can figure the soname used without building?
<asac> wonder if we should create the control file on the fly, guessing the soname and appending it to the libv8 name
<fta> my grep is from my chromium branch
<asac> ok
<asac> why do you need the v8 versio nthere?
<fta> ?
<fta> where?
<asac> on your chromium branch
<asac> you probably dont use the v8 version in the source version at least
<fta> nowhere. i just created the cmd line using my chromium branch, which is up-to-date, while my v8 branch is old
<asac> alrighty
<asac> hmm. the thing doesnt seem to append the date for me to the snapshot
<asac> chromium-v8_1.2.14.orig.tar.gz
<fta> <asac> gos-pack: VERSION  = $(shell grep -A1 v8::V8::GetVersion $(TMP_DIR)/src/src/api.cc | tail -1 | cut -d\" -f2)~svn$(REVISION)
<asac> he i messed it up
<asac> yeah
<asac> just saw that ;)
 * asac is too botty
 * gnomefreak just spent last ~15 minutes talking to my coffee pot
<gnomefreak> anyone else using tbird3 notice that the scroll bar for incoming mail starts at the bottom?
<asac> gnomefreak: thats just because you ordered it that way
<asac> if you change the date order to have latest on top it should start on top
<gnomefreak> ok lets find out if that works. thanks
<fta> asac, i have #define SONAME "" in chromium, so scons will not add any soname
<asac> fta: right. thats probably correct for the in-source built
<asac> fta: but that .so should be shipped in pkglibdir (in case its not)
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 866 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<asac>       env.Default('sample')
<asac> +   if env['install']:
<asac> +     env.Default('install')
<fta> "safe and easy" lol
<asac> fta: any particular reaons why you didnt use elif there?
<asac> yeah. updates to package description welcome ;)
<asac> ok lets see if the build explodes ;)
<asac> src/handles-inl.h:50: error: dereferencing pointer '<anonymous>' does break strict-aliasing rules
<asac> got a patch for that in chromium?
<fta> disable Werror or build with gcc 4.3 :(
<asac> upstream bug filed?
<asac> http://code.google.com/p/v8/issues/detail?id=266
<fta> yep
<fta> if you fix the warning, it crashes
<fta> so we ended up hiding it instead :(
<fta> i'm still building chromium with gcc 4.3, maybe i should retry 4.4
<asac> -fno-strict-aliasing
<asac> guess we shoujld use that instea of Wno-error
<asac> and only for the file affected if possible :)
<asac> does Scons honour CXXFLAGS?
<asac> seems it does ... lets hope the order is ok now
<fta> i used -Wno-error because gcc likes to catch new stuff every few days, and as it's not the same tree, it blocks chromium for days/weeks, so i have to add patches, which rot quickly
<fta> in the jaunty days, i convinced google to setup a builder with gcc 4.3 (as they build with 4.2 by default)
<fta> no, we would need another builder with 4.4 :P
<fta> -we+they
<asac> ok
<asac> but i guess the same reasoning doesnt apply here
<asac> do you at least only remove error for v8 lib etc.?
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/gcc44_drop_werror_in_v8.patch
<fta> that's what i have
<fta> hm, does v8 use gyp at all? i mean outside of chromium
<asac> i dont think it does
<asac> committed it
<asac> to branch
<asac> CXXFLAGS + CFLAGS
<asac> oh i also need http://paste.ubuntu.com/218853/ if those are not set, right?
<asac> or will += work if its not yet set?
<gnomefreak> asac: fta do you happen to know what size icon is used for firefox or tbird? 50x50 or 128x128?
<asac> gnomefreak: depends
<asac> gnomefreak: there are various sizes now in 3.5
<asac> 48x48 14x14 28x28 and 256x256 at least ... maybe even 10x10
<asac> not so sure
<asac> just check the package pngs
<gnomefreak> asac: sorry i meant what size we use for firefox*
<fta> asac, += works fine if its not set
<asac> really? odd. it didnt work for me with fakeroot debian/rules binary
<asac> but worked with debuild
<fta> ?
<asac> well debuild and dpkg-buildpackage set CXX and CFLAGS
<asac> faeroot ./debian/rules binary is running the target manually
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218866/
<asac> that works
<fta> er? just add the export, not that shellish thing
<asac> hmm
<asac> right i will uncommit that then
<bluekuja> hi all
<asac> hi... let me check your stuff now
<bluekuja> ok, great, thanks alex
<asac> bluekuja: how about using a valid email for committing ;)? checkout bzr log
<bluekuja> asac, yeah, it uses my login details
<bluekuja> asac, like myname@computername
<asac> fix that in future
<asac> i breaks my heart
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> you cannot even click on it in launchpad and get to your account
<asac> bluekuja: it downloaded the orig from the upstream ftp location for cgmail ... instead of using the upstream branch. is that ok with you?
<bluekuja> asac, yeah, it's the same
<bluekuja> asac, I didnt touch upstream files at all
<bluekuja> asac, so getting them from upstream or my branch is the same
<asac> bluekuja: please use debcommit -r to do a release ... that just updates changelog and adds a tag
<bluekuja> asac, it uses a watch file that's why
<asac> helps to spot which revision was uploaded as which version
<bluekuja> asac, debcommit -r to the candicate release for upload?
<bluekuja> * candidate
<asac> bluekuja: for every package upload
<bluekuja> asac, ok
<asac> like you commit and commit and for the release you run debcommit -r once
<asac> ok both uploaded
<asac> enjoy
<bluekuja> asac, thanks a lot
<bluekuja> asac,
<bluekuja> im going to the sea this evening
<asac> please fix email in bzr for future
<asac> enjoy
<bluekuja> I will, thanks
<bluekuja> asac, one package is missing, I'll fix it as soon as I get back (it failed to build on gcc 4.4 cause missing includes)
<bluekuja> so easy fix
<asac> thats why i asked you to submit all ;)
<asac> i really have no time ... so doing in a batch is the only thing i can do ;)
<bluekuja> asac, yeah, sorry, had a busy time this two days, so I couldnt fix it
<asac> its ok. you just have to wait
<asac> longer than this time for sure
<gnomefreak> ok lets hope this works :)
<asac> (i gave you fast track because you)
<bluekuja> asac, THANKS a lot
<asac> bluekuja: then you shouldnt have send me the other branches. i asked you to give me all ;) ... but well. just dont bug me if it takes a week or so
<bluekuja> asac, yeah, anyway next time I gonna send you all stuff
<bluekuja> asac, so you can process them all in one time
<asac> ok. maybe wait for the next pacakge a bit and see if you need to update any of the other packages
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> like there might be new bug reports
<bluekuja> asac, gonna fix it on the branch only
<asac> or people complaining that their bugs are not fixed yet etc.
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> asac, can I ask you something private? I write u a mail
<bluekuja> asac, please answer me there when you have a second
<asac> bluekuja: sure. but might take a while if its not trivial
<gnomefreak> asac: ok uploaded sunbird with some other fixes to PPA, lets see what happens :)
<gnomefreak> ok getting real tiresd of the amount of ubuntuone bugs and i cant remember where to unsubscribe
<bluekuja> asac, sent
<gnomefreak> very little bug work seems to have been done since yesterday at this time
<gnomefreak> i might gottem ~12 bugs in my email in 24 hours not including ubuntuone bugs
<asac> good for you ;)
<asac> maybe launchpad has a mail problem and you will all at once at some point ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i asked in Ubuntuone but this is really weird and hope to get it fixed but if not ill find it sooner or later :)
<gnomefreak> asac: do the arm fixes in sunbird and other bug work meet SRU requirments? at least for the 0.9 releases we pushed
<gnomefreak> im not real sure how supported armel is but i dont think its all that important to have the fixes sent <Karmic
<gnomefreak> asac: who is working on bluez? it failed to upgrade?
<fta> hm, not sure i should dist-upgrade upstart...
<fta> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<fta>   startup-tasks system-services upstart-compat-sysv upstart-logd
<fta> The following packages will be upgraded:
<fta>   upstart
<fta> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 4 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gnomefreak> fta: dont
<fta> bug?
<gnomefreak> you can install the other held back packages
<gnomefreak> fta: seems depends issues
<gnomefreak> fta: i lied you cant install the others.
<fta> ok
<fta> brb, reboot
<gnomefreak> fta: the devicedisks... package you can install if its held back
<fta> i just have upstart left
<gnomefreak> yeah leave that
<gnomefreak> you have to love when this happens:
<gnomefreak> invoke-rc.d: initscript bluetooth, action "stop" failed.
<fta> because bluetoothd is not running
<fta> edit /etc/init.d/bluetooth and remove set -e
<gnomefreak> fta: thanks
<gnomefreak> how do i test armel builds before pushing to repos
<fta> lol, that was not a reboot, just a restart of X
<fta> asac, what's the plan for v8 now?
<asac> fta: fix it, make the packaging great, extinguish debian :)
<asac> how is it called. extend/embrace/extinguish :-P
<asac> fta: build branches rather then trunk
<asac> so we can track ABI/API while staying on top.
<asac> i have to think how to best deal with trunk packaging wise
<fta> gasp, my gnome menu has been sorted alphabetically, give me my order back!
<fta> and my desktop too :(
<fta> asac, should not be difficult to track a branch
<fta> should be trivial
<asac> yeah i had that inserted
<asac> but have to think a bit for a while if we can still track trunk somehow in a way that works good for packaging
<fta> asac, inserted?
<fta> damn, a new dbus, and i just rebooted :P
<asac> fta: inserted: changed debian/rules to smartly get the right branch from current upstream version in changelog etc.
<asac> which wasnt really that smart :)
<asac> but good enough for that purpose i think
 * gnomefreak not sunctioning very well today :(
<gnomefreak> been building source for sunbird/jaunty for last hour or 2 and i think i finally got it to work
<gnomefreak> did my menu redo its self? things i removed from it came back
<fta> me too, tell them in -dekstop
<gnomefreak> good not just me than :)
<fta> for once :)
<gnomefreak> :) but only a few of us saw it from what i gather from @ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> s/@/#
<gnomefreak> yay once i get a confirm that the icon bug is fixed ill push to branch and im done with sunbird for the month :)
<gnomefreak> this has to suck http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/07/16/2627129.htm
<bluekuja> asac, did you get my mail?
<gnomefreak> testing  _test-underline_
<gnomefreak> nope guess you cant have - in there
<bluekuja> andrew_sayers, you there?
<andrew_sayers> bluekuja: hey.
<gnomefreak> cant comprimise of a hunnymoon location in september, she wants hot i want cold
<asac> bluekuja: i saw a mail from you .yes.
<bluekuja> asac, ok, perfect
<fta> ppa crowded again: 77/71/58 with 6/8/5 builders
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> that's not right
<Nafallo> 8/11/7
<fta> it's dynamic, i just poll every 30min ;)
<gnomefreak> that explains why its taken over an hour to build
<Nafallo> of course it is
<fta> or i should say, my script gets different results from the browser..
<fta> polling the same page
<fta> faking a user agent doesn't help
<fta> maybe because the script is not logged in
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppa-builders.sh.txt
<fta> the joy of screen scrapping ;)
<kristina> hi
<kristina> i'm making an ubuntu package that needs spidermonkey to have utf8 support
<kristina> but the xulrunner package has spidermonkey 1.7, which has to be compiled with a certain flag to support utf8
<kristina> is there someone i can talk to about upgrading the spidermonkey to 1.8 or compiling it with the utf8 flag?
<kristina> xulrunner-1.9 uses spidermonkey 1.8 and the debian xulrunner package has upgraded to 1.8
<kristina> i can to help out with whatever needs to be done
<kristina> does xulrunner-1.9 provide libmozjs.so?
<micahg> kristina: it's provided in 1.9 and 1.9.1
<kristina> oh, i see, it's in dev, that makes sense
<kristina> thank you
<micahg> it should just be in /usr/lib/xulrunner-ver
<micahg> *1.9 or 1.9.1
<kristina> hmm
<kristina> oh yeah, i didn't see it there before :-/
<kristina> sorry
<asac> micahg: bug 107247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107247 in firefox-3.0 "Launchpad bug pages trigger caret browsing in Firefox and other Gecko browsers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107247
<asac> could you check if that happens in upstream trunk builds too?
<asac> and then we must forward it i guess
<asac> seems its a rather old bug we triaged when we still used tags to signal that something is ready for upstreaming (e.g. mt-postupstream)
<asac> kristina: libmozjs.so in its current form is dead
<asac> and will be removed from the archive
<asac> (the one shipped by the old libmozjs package)
<kristina> ok, but i can still use the one in xulrunner-1.9, right?
<asac> kristina: you can use it with some things in mind:
<asac> a) its not officially guaranteed that there is any abi/api breakage in a security update (though in practice this doesnt happen)
<asac> b) thats why we dont ship it in /usr/lib atm, e.g. we dont encourage packages to link against it
<asac> c) you need to take care that your app find its by setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH in your start script
<kristina> so is there a better way to get the spidermonkey libraries?
<asac> no. its an upstream problem that they have no real releaess
<asac> its a political thing as well
<asac> for now use the way i described if you really need to use a js engine
<kristina> ok, thanks
<asac> use pkg-config --cflags --libs mozilla-js to build and set LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-`xulrunner --gre-version`
<asac> during runtime
<asac> err
<asac> sorry
<asac> se pkg-config --cflags --libs mozilla-js to build and set LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner --gre-version`
<asac> kristina: ^^
<kristina> ok
<kristina> i'm working on a mongodb package, it looks like we're hitting the same issues couchdb did with this
<asac> kristina: why does that package need spidermonkey for utf-8 support? what does it use if it doesnt do that?
<kristina> it uses spidermonkey to execute javascript on the server side of the db, we need utf8 because people keep putting international characters in their scripts
<asac> kristina: and what would you use if you dont use spidermonkey?
<kristina> for... utf8? javascript?
<asac> you say you need spidermonkey for utf8 support
<asac> if you wouldnt need to support utf8. what would you use?
<kristina> no, i need spidermonkey with utf8 support
<asac> i dont get why you add the "with utf8" support to it ;)
<asac> doesnt the current spidermonkey work for utf8? or is that a special build?
<asac> sorry if i might be desne, but i definitly miss context
<kristina> libmozjs-dev comes with sm 1.7, which needs to be compiled with a special flag to support utf8
<kristina> with sm 1.8, you can enable it at runtime
<kristina> so as long as i have access to 1.8, i'm fine
<asac> heh. ok
<asac> kristina: 1.8 is 1.9 xul?
<asac> and what is in 1.9.1? i never tracked how javascript folks really release their stuff
<kristina> xulrunner-1.9 contains spidermonkey 1.8
<kristina> (confusingly)
<kristina> aren't you one of the main mozilla people? :)
<kristina> it looks like xulrunner-1.9 mushed together a bunch of the 1.8 xul stuff
<kristina> i'm not terribly clear on it myself
<asac> kristina: main mozilla people? not sure. i am working quite long on mozilla stuff, but mostly on distro side and on security backports upstream. the javascript engine release cycles were always a mystery and i think there is no real rule ;)
<asac> but good news is that it seems to be sexy to use javascript nowadays
<asac> and more packages need that
<asac> so we have to do something on that
<asac> kristina: which package is it?
<kristina> mongodb
<kristina> not actually in the repository yet
<asac> kristina: what about? similar to couchdb?
<asac> kristina: did you consider to use webkit js engine?
<kristina> yeah, it's another document-oriented db
<asac> and json is what makes javascript so sexy there? or is it just the trend because javascript is ubiqous and now even fast?
<kristina> i don't think we considered webkit, we originally were using v8 but they don't support 64-bit
<kristina> i think it's because everyone knows some js and it's fast and easy
<kristina> our db actually uses this thing we call bson, binary json, for everything, so it makes sense to use json, too
<sebner> asac: *if* I'm ever again mentioned in a ff/xulrunner changelog please with "f" instead of "ph" ;)
<asac> urgh
<asac> i thought i copied it .... really sorry
<asac> i even thought. better check one more time, because its not nice to misspell
<asac> and still i made a mistake
<sebner> asac: nvm nvm
<asac> sebner: i can flip it on next upload. though it wont show up on launchpad (just in changelog)
<asac> ok
<asac> sebner: but now you probably see what i ment ;)
<sebner> asac: fix is working though and that's what counts :)
<asac> e.g. where to insert thec hangelog entry etc.
<sebner> asac: well, only working when using bzr :P
<LLStarks> is asac or fta alive?
<asac> LLStarks: at least i payed my provider bill last moth which might indicate that i am still alive
<LLStarks> ah
<pace_t_zulu> asac: i marked that branch as abandoned
<pace_t_zulu> asac: your way is definitely more elegant than mine
<asac> which one?
<asac> ah the v8?
<pace_t_zulu> asac: talking about chromium-v8
<pace_t_zulu> asac: yeah i'm 'jhaitas'
<asac> yeah. well. personally i think its all ugly ;)
<asac> but it works
<asac> pace_t_zulu: great. nice to meet you (i think we chattete before though)
<pace_t_zulu> asac: yeah we have... pleasure
<pace_t_zulu> asac: i'm learning more about debian packaging
<asac> nice
<asac> i just ended up thinking we should drive the v8 effort a bit more
<asac> seems like the debian guy doesnt get his act together et al ;)
<pace_t_zulu> asac: i agree that v8 could get more love
<pace_t_zulu> asac: it can be useful outside of chromium
<asac> yeah. if only there was also 64-bit
<asac> but at least they have SONAMEs now
<pace_t_zulu> and it could help with reducing chromium
<asac> which bumps them in a different league from sexiness for the distro
<fta> asac, initial x64 support is in trunk, improving every day
<asac> right. thats why i think we should do it
<asac> and push that through
<pace_t_zulu> fta, yeah i saw some x64 code in the tree
<asac> we need an answer to libmozjs.so not having a SONAME
<pace_t_zulu> asac and fta, i recall talking to you guys about reducing chromium in the past
<asac> ack
<pace_t_zulu> y'all mentioned that skia would be a possibility
<fta> asac, almost all google chrome-dev are running x64, so once v8 is good enough, x64 fixes are likely to flow in
<asac> but from what we understand it wont work for chromium trunk builds
<asac> though i know that chrome really seems to have some kind of stable branch model
<jcastro> \o/
<pace_t_zulu> some i'm working with a guy in my LoCo who is much better at packaging than me...
<asac> which i hope might also stabilize on a v8 branch which we can shi pthen
<pace_t_zulu> we're working on packaging skia...
<asac> skia would be the next topic
<asac> after v8
<asac> problem is the same as with v8 ... trunk chromium needs a moving skia
<asac> so we need to find out if skia will do stable release branches similar to v8
<jcastro> asac: btw I did most of gcds with the prism/gears offline combo and it was quite awesome.
<asac>  and chromium settles on one of those
<pace_t_zulu> but it is apparent that the google devs haven't intended skia to stand alone
<asac> jcastro: did stefanlsd get it in yet? last i know was that i signed off his built in revu
<fta> asac, "trunk chromium needs a moving " everything
<asac> yes
<asac> i didnt say any different
<asac> ;)
<jcastro> asac: yeah it's in universe
<asac> i think skia might need some talk upstream. i think it should work if its usable for anything else than chromium in theory
<asac> if nobody wants skia i dont care - though i think gears uses it at least
<asac> jcastro: thanks. thats great news indeed.
<asac> jcastro: did he fix it for firefox 3.5 yet?
<asac> jcastro: or just 3.0?
<pace_t_zulu> asac: skia doesn't seem to move that fast
<asac> pace_t_zulu: even better
<asac> pace_t_zulu: problem is not the speed, but the api stability
<pace_t_zulu> asac: the revision number is below 300 ... so it doesn't change frequently
<asac> then it might just require some talk
<asac> with upstreawm
<asac> do you know skia upstream?
<jcastro> asac: not for ff3.5 yet
<asac> ok thats what i remember from my last discussion with him
<andrew_sayers> asac: Any news on 3.5 in Hardy/Intrepid?
<pace_t_zulu> asac: no i'm not in with the upstream crowd ;)
<asac> yeah. its good thing to find right upstream people when starting to package something
<pace_t_zulu> skia is at r266 ... it was checked in sept 20 2006... but it's been moving recently
<pace_t_zulu> it's only really  been getting attention since December
<asac> pace_t_zulu: whcih branch are you looking at?
<pace_t_zulu> asac: i'm looking at the trunk
<pace_t_zulu> does chromium use a branch?
<asac> pace_t_zulu: chromium trunk uses trunk from what i know
<asac> fta: ?
<pace_t_zulu> asac: there are no branches
<asac> pace_t_zulu: right. we need to change that
<pace_t_zulu> asac: there are no tags either
<fta> yes, delta the green revision
<asac> the green revision?
<fta> :)
<asac> is that saving the world?
<asac> ;)
<fta> GREEN_REV_URL := http://chromium-status.appspot.com/lkgr
<pace_t_zulu> haha...
<fta> $ GET http://chromium-status.appspot.com/lkgr
<fta> 20762
<pace_t_zulu> i was wondering what you were talking about fta
<fta> gives me the revision of the last successful build upstream
<fta> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/219230/
<fta> ~ line 344
<asac> is the green rev out of sync with trunk?
<fta> it's off by at most 1 hour
<fta> same branch (trunk)
<fta> i just avoid commits that made the tree burn
<fta> (it was far too often)
<fta> it's called "Staying Green More Of The Time"
<fta> http://chromium-status.appspot.com/lkgr
<fta> This URL holds the version of the latest revision to pass only unit tests (in debug mode). This can happen faster, so for most developers this is probably what you want since it will help you ensure that your changes work against a "fresher" version of Chromium.
<fta> there's also:
<fta> http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/continuous/LATEST/REVISION
<fta> This corresponds to the most recent revision that passed both unit tests and layout tests. Since layout tests can take a while to run, this revision may be an hour or more "stale".
<fta> so the ppa is less than 1h off
<fta> most probably 5 minutes
<fta> as they don't clobber the build that often
 * fta likes to talk alone
<fta> i can sing it if you like :)
<pace_t_zulu> fta: i hear you
<pace_t_zulu> had to step out the room for a minute just now
<asac> fta: how do i get the skia revision used right now?
<asac> both just spit out 20762
<pace_t_zulu> asac: it's 266
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/DEPS
<asac> well. thats what you said. but fta said it uses the last green revision
<asac> and posted that url
<asac> so i was confused seein 20k there ;)
<pace_t_zulu> ahh
<pace_t_zulu> i should add that to my stuff
<asac> "http://skia.googlecode.com/svn/trunk@250",
<asac> so its even 250?
<asac> ok
<pace_t_zulu> i created a skia project on launchpad
<pace_t_zulu> for packaging skia
<fta> asac, i use the last green for chromium, which contains its DEPS file pointing the skia that was used at this point in time, so it's r250 (now)
<asac> thats ok. just try to avoid creating new teams per package ;)
<asac> fta: ack. understood. and thanks for the info
<pace_t_zulu> asac: so i guess the skia-team was a bad idea
<asac> so skia is indeed quite stable
<pace_t_zulu> asac: that's why i'm interested in packaging skia
<asac> pace_t_zulu: yes. first we need to file a bug about skia not having a soname ... or does it have one?
<pace_t_zulu> asac: i haven't looked
<fta> have a look at http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/DEPS?view=log
<fta> it's mostly webkit, v8 and gyp
<fta> they move a lot
<pace_t_zulu> asac: don't think so... http://code.google.com/p/skia/issues/list?can=1&q=soname&colspec=ID+Type+Status+Priority+Milestone+Owner+Summary&cells=tiles
<fta> i'm now bugcontrol for chromium btw
<pace_t_zulu> fta: nice
<asac> fta: congrats
<pace_t_zulu> asac: i can file an issue right now
<pace_t_zulu> asac: "skia needs a SONAME"
<pace_t_zulu> asac: or would you rather do it
<fta> refer to the v8 bug, the rationale is there
<pace_t_zulu> fta: i reused some of your code in the skia packaging code
<pace_t_zulu> fta: do you have a link for the v8 bug?
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/v8/issues/detail?id=151
<pace_t_zulu> fta: ty
<fta> the packaging should be almost identical
<pace_t_zulu> fta: that was my thinking
<pace_t_zulu> fta: currently a skia make only produces libskia.a ...
<asac> yeah
<asac> refer to that bug
<asac> and say we need something similar
<asac> pace_t_zulu: it doesnt provide any .so?
<fta> it does
<asac> good
<pace_t_zulu> fta where?
<fta> providing the right flags
<asac> thought i ment really just libskia.a
<asac> yeah ... you might want to configure --enable-shared or something
<pace_t_zulu> fta: ah... i need to look at that
<fta> there's a way to ask for shared, even without looking, i'm quite sure
<pace_t_zulu> http://code.google.com/p/skia/issues/detail?id=28
<pace_t_zulu> the issue has been filed
<asac> "must" is a bit exclusive ;)
<asac> but ok
<fta> asac, pace_t_zulu: you may be interested by http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxPackaging
<fta> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Packaging
<pace_t_zulu> asac: you'll notice that i basically copy pasted from http://code.google.com/p/v8/issues/detail?id=151
<asac> yeah
<fta> my old bug *sigh*
<asac> heh
<pace_t_zulu> speaking of bugs...
<pace_t_zulu> what's up BUGabundo
<fta> the buggy man
<BUGabundo> guud evenings
<BUGabundo> hey pace_t_zulu fta
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: how are you?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> just anwsered that on +1
<BUGabundo> tired very tired
<BUGabundo> long day at work, and gym wasn't all that good
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: hard to keep track of you on all these channels ;)
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: at least you got to the gym... i commend you on that... i need to be doing more of that myself
<asac> fta: do you know of a reason they dont hide internal symbols?
<fta> nope
<fta> asac, they are no used to being a shared lib :)
<fta> -ing
<asac> yeah so in that way soname doesnt really make sense i guess ;)
<fta> do you guys have that in your dmesg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/219275/
<asac> fta: i guess if i fix the hiddenness using build system magic in v8 it wont apply in chromium so one could try?
<micahg> asac: BUGabundo filed a bug against ff3.6
<BUGabundo> me ?
<asac> i mean. maybe chromium does crazy stuff like accessing internal symbols directly et al
<fta> asac, what do you mean?
<BUGabundo> ONE ? when?
<micahg> the full screen one
<fta> asac, you won't know until you try
<BUGabundo> ha
<BUGabundo> its fixed
<asac> heh
<BUGabundo> and closed upstream
<asac> yeah
<micahg> should I just close it in Ubuntu?
<fta> or look at the chromium tree, in depth
<asac> micahg: bugabundo special: before we look at bugs he has to disable all his extensions ;)
<BUGabundo> is it still opened here?
<micahg> yep
<BUGabundo> sorry about that I lost track
<fta> micahg, asac, BUGabundo: <fta> do you guys have that in your dmesg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/219275/
<BUGabundo> asac: it was on NEW profile
<BUGabundo> confirmed here, and upstream
<BUGabundo> I know how to test stuff
<micahg> bug 395534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395534 in firefox "firefox will not come out of full screen" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395534
<BUGabundo> I'm just to lazy to lose all funcionality
<asac> fta: what is special about that?
<fta> i mean, using an usb mouse (external)
<asac> looks like its something normal
<micahg> fta: I don't have an intellimouse
<fta> it makes my mouse disconnect/reconnect while i'm using it
<fta> annoying
<asac> no but i get something as well: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219277/
<asac> and i dont have a fd0 at all
<asac> actually the same error blocks boot for about a minute before mounting disks
<fta> it's an old bug
<asac> I/O error?
<asac> i think i had problems with fd0 like four cycles ago
<asac> so i dont think its the same anymore ;
<asac> it started in .31
<fta> it was ~ last month
<asac> fta: what chipset are you using?
<fta> in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf i've added "blacklist floppy"
<asac> heh
<asac> that cant be the solution ;)
<asac> i think i should file and escalate a bug about it ;)
<asac> i think its falloff of some boot speed improvements
<asac> just a feeling
<fta> bug 384469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384469 in devicekit-disks "constantly polls floppy drive" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384469
<asac> well. if device kit starts before my /root partition is mounted then it might be my bug
<asac> also its fixed since jun29
<asac> even 26
<asac> we have jul 15
<asac> also i get [  157.405379] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<asac> which are not in the bug reported
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438923 ?
<asac> yeah but this one is new for me ;)
<asac> .31
<asac> is the event trigger
<fta> asac, EruditeHermit: so, about o3d, i've reported the libCl issue to upstream and asked for glsl instead. so far, it's the best they have because they want the same js api on all 3 platforms
<fta> but.. they are willing to consider a glsl parser, allowing hlsl cross-compilation toward directx
<asac> fta: from what i understood, GLSL works on all three platforms
<fta> so it's possible
<asac> but wait for EruditeHermit to confirm that
<asac> my claim was that they need it for directx ... but he said that directx isnt essentially better
<fta> they say the gl drivers in windows are not good enough, and directx doesn't obviously support dlsl
<asac> right. that was my line
<fta> but the goal is a 100% free solution at the end
<fta> asac, so they confirm ;)
<asac> maybe i didnt explain properly, but EruditeHermit said there was no real reason ;)
<asac> ok good
<asac> so what does that mean for us?
<fta> build with system libcl for now (it's possible)
<asac> what does "willing to consider" mean?
<fta> that they will do something like that
<asac> will they put resources in it still? or are they just saying: if patch comes we take it
<asac> thats at least something
<fta> i will file a bug
<asac> fta: right. i think if they say they work on it, its worth going the multiverse route
<asac> fta: you can upload to multiverse with the .so included
<asac> not sure if you want to take the legal liability though if the bug stating that its ok now is wrong ;)
<fta> it's another of those 300+MB tarball, yeahhh.
<asac> if you want i can try to get a legal opinion (most likely not binding)
<asac> fta: well we have nvidia-cg-... package
<asac> which is an installer
<asac> could be converted to ship the .so and headers? directly
<asac> if thats allowed to be redistributed for free (e.g. multiverse requirement)
<asac> redistributed and anonymously mirrored i think
<asac> must be allowed
<fta> asac, apparently, it no longer needs to be an installer, we are allowed to distribute the binaries now
<EruditeHermit> hi guys
<EruditeHermit> fta: the GLSL drivers on windows from ATI and NVIDIA are as good as on Linux if not better
<EruditeHermit> thats not a good reason
<EruditeHermit> the intel drivers I can understand
<EruditeHermit> intel doesn't have openGL 2.1 support yet in windows
<EruditeHermit> or they might not
<fta> i'm not the one to be convinced ;)
<EruditeHermit> but they will soon if they don't
<EruditeHermit> fta: well talk to them and tell them about it.
<EruditeHermit> fta: if you have a contact that is
<asac> fta: yes. but are you sure that thats right
<asac> fta: what i mean, there is a bug saying that thats the case, but i have heard bunch of false claims, so better verify before getting sued
<EruditeHermit> fta: the way it stands is this. The GLSL calls are converted to nvidia Cg in the nvidia driver anyway so nvidia supports GLSL on all platforms the same as Cg
<asac> (i havent looked at the bug in detail)
<EruditeHermit> fta: and ATI just added openGL 3.0 support across all platforms too
<asac> fta: if you want to do that i can do a quick check with the ones that usually decide if something is good for multiverse
<asac> its not happining that often to me, so i am not sure what the normal procedure is for that ;)
<asac> EruditeHermit: but maybe the GLSL transformation is lossy?
<asac> GLSL -> Cg
<EruditeHermit> asac: I think both nvidia and ati support is pretty good at this point
<asac> directx -> Cg might be better ... and Cg (the lib) -> directx -> Cg might be better
<asac> EruditeHermit: can you comment on the bug fta posted?
<EruditeHermit> where is that?
<EruditeHermit> what lp#
<asac> at least so they can explain why its better to use cg
<asac> and why you are wrong in their opinion ;)
<asac> EruditeHermit: its a code.google.com bug i guess
<asac> fta: ?
<EruditeHermit> games such as ET quake wars use OpenGL and run using GLSL
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/219317/
<asac> i only understand open-source licenses a bit ;)
<EruditeHermit> the license of Cg allows it to be distributed on Linux as long as the binary is not modified
<asac> No Rental.  Customer may not rent or lease the SOFTWARE to someone else.
<asac> but selling is allowed? ;)
<EruditeHermit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/nvidia-cg-toolkit/+bug/284750
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284750 in nvidia-cg-toolkit "License change, time to package it up" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> i dont know the requirements. maybe we require to not restrict that you can sell it/rent it lease it
<EruditeHermit> asac: yes but the exception for Linux overrides that
<EruditeHermit> it seems to say you  can distribute it as long as its not modified
<EruditeHermit> you can't sell any Linux distro as GPLed code can't be sold
<EruditeHermit> you can only sell support for it
<EruditeHermit> so why would ubuntu require that you could sell it?
<EruditeHermit> rent/lease it?
<asac> EruditeHermit: you can sell linux distro
<asac> EruditeHermit: you can rent linux distro
<EruditeHermit> i don't think so
<asac> believe me
<asac> you are allowed to sell GPL software
<asac> you can take ubuntu if you want and sell a CD for $1000
<asac> if you find someone who buys it
<EruditeHermit> I don't think so
<EruditeHermit> that is BSD license
<asac> no
<asac> you are wrong
<asac> believe me ;)
<asac> i am long enough here to know for sure  :)
<asac> the point that you confuse is that its not practical
<EruditeHermit> A number of businesses use dual-licensing to distribute a GPL version and sell a proprietary license
<asac> because as i said they can ask for the code and then are allowed to sell it for free
<asac> but you could develop something great in GPL and then sell it for 100K
<asac> the customer can then leak it
<asac> or sell it again
<asac> EruditeHermit: thats a different things
<EruditeHermit> thats if you dual licensed it
<EruditeHermit> or sold it under the guise of another license
<asac> the proprietary license is there so customers can distribute it under non-GPL terms
<micahg> asac: you can sell GPLv2
<asac> micahg: dont tell that me ;)
<micahg> not v3
<asac> proof please
<asac> that conflicts with the debian free software guidelines
<asac> "There is no restriction on distributing, or even selling, the software. "
<asac> thats a principle
<asac> if thats broken it would mean GPLv3 wouldnt be free for debian
<micahg> oh, did they cahnge v3?
<asac> change?
<EruditeHermit> asac: looks like you are right
<asac> i have never heard of any intent to prevent selling GPL software
<micahg> According to section 4: You may charge any price or no price for each copy that you convey, and you may offer support or warranty protection for a fee.
<EruditeHermit> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#DoesTheGPLAllowMoney
<asac> thats a main principal of free software licenses
<asac> you can sell it you can do whatever you want
<asac> but just have to obey some principals
<micahg> so why were people going bonkers over gplv3?
<asac> that are for copy-left licenses that you have to ship the code
<asac> to whoever you give the binary
<EruditeHermit> asac: but then how come you can include fglrx nad nvidia drivers in the distro?
<asac> micahg: thats a good question. its not really true that all going bonkers
<asac> EruditeHermit: read what i initially wrote. i said i am not sure about the multiverse requirements
<EruditeHermit> ok
<asac> could be that they dont allow restrictions in selling/renting
<asac> if you are sure the drivers have that term then thats it
<EruditeHermit> yes
<asac> micahg: mostly companies dont like GPLv3
<EruditeHermit> we can find out easily enough
<EruditeHermit> compare the nvidia binary driver license to Cg license
<asac> micahg: because there is some patent granting section ... e.g. if you release something covered by any of your own patents
<asac> you automatically idemnify the GPLv3 licensee
<asac> micahg: others that go bonker do it because they feel like they made a mistake (not for all) in the past: they didnt add the "or later clause" because they mistrusted the freesoftware foundation ;)
<asac> and got contributions by lots of people to GPLv2 only
<asac> now they cant upgrade the code anymore to GPLv3
<asac> so they cannot like it ... otherwise they couldnt sleep anymore ;)
<micahg> ok
<EruditeHermit> I think its fine
<EruditeHermit> I am not a legal expert
<EruditeHermit> but multiverse should be fine
<EruditeHermit> does Ubuntu have a legal department?
<pace_t_zulu> EruditeHermit: probably Canonical
<asac> as i said. i can find out whats the next steps are
<asac> and i will
<EruditeHermit> cool
<asac> i just wouldnt do that if there is no end in sight
<asac> also i want to see the discussion about opengl to go on upstream
<asac> so we need at lesat a bug ;)
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/o3d/issues/detail?id=94
<asac> fta: thanks. just ask them to replay in the bug what they already explained i guess.
<asac> or did you already summarized that in your bug?
<fta> sort of, but i asked anyway
<fta> asac, where should chromium look for plugins? is env(MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH) -> ~/.mozilla/plugins -> $libdir/plugins -> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins good?
<fta> asac_, <fta> where should chromium look for plugins? is env(MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH) -> ~/.mozilla/plugins -> $libdir/plugins -> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins good?
<asac_> fta: s/libdir/pkglibdir/
<asac_> yeah. that line i got
<asac_> anything after that?
<fta> no
<fta> i meant appdir/plugin
<asac_> yeah thats pkglibdir
<asac_> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0
<asac_> for instance
<asac_> (if that exists at all)
<fta> no /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<asac_> yes thats still $pkglibdir/plugins ;)
<asac_> i think we mean the same
<fta> no need for a ~/.config/chromium/plugins ?
<asac_> ;)
<asac_> well. that depends on the chromium developers. they should support the mozilla paths if they want firefox plugins to automatically be picked up
<asac_> if they want to do their own dirs like the suggested pkglibdir/plugins then they might also want to consider their own user config dir
<asac_> personally i dont like all this and have the feeling it needs a reorganization
<asac_> question is if they support all plugins that work in firefox
<asac_> my guess is no because there exist xpcom plugins
<asac_> question is what happens then
<asac_> will it break (i guess not) ... will chromium just refuse to load it etc.
<asac_> but i think the selection you suggested makes sense. maybe even drop the .mozilla/plugins location
<asac_> there are also .mozilla/random.profile/plugins iirc
<asac_> e.g. per profile plugins
<fta> hm, not the plan, ok for global legacy dir but those ugly things, bbrrrr
<asac_> i only would care about /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<asac_> because thats where already a bunch of packages ship their stuff anyway
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-16
<EruditeHermit> asac, fta: would it be worth more if I got an ATI representative to talk about GLSL?
<micahg> asac: I seem to have trouble with ubufox .8a1
<asac> EruditeHermit: well. dont put the bar high. lets first just do a normal discussion and see where it goes
<micahg> flash basically doesn't work
<micahg> haven't tried a new profile yet
<micahg> but when I disabled it
<micahg> flash worked fine
<asac> EruditeHermit: i didnt even see any response yet, so lets wait for that first
<EruditeHermit> ok
<fta> EruditeHermit, well, we're trying to kill nvidia here, so adding ati in the loop is not fair, imho. if it's objective maybe, as long as it doesn't turn into a war
<asac> good point
<asac> didnt even think that far ;)
<fta> but yeah, let the o3d folks answer 1st
<asac> i first want to understand what they say about that
<asac> if that story sounds odd w can look further. but most likely they know technical details we dont have yet.
<fta> no need to argue if they agree
<asac> i dont think we should really argue at all
<asac> ;)
<asac> rather understand
<asac> see what they are after and communicate what we need
<EruditeHermit> asac: well it will be objective
<EruditeHermit> but I have emailed my contact at Google with the suggestion
<EruditeHermit> on my own behalf
<EruditeHermit> I mentioned that it would be potentially problematic for Linux distributions with licensing
<asac> ok thanks
<asac> hmm the soname feature is still broken on 1.2 branch v8
<asac> fta: do you parse the build status somehow already?
<asac> i mean the green on https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> what do you mean?
<asac> wonder if you already use that page somehow for something ;)
<asac> i want to fix the problem that you and me (if it would work) are the only ones getting build errors
<asac> the launchpad mailing list only allows team members to join
<asac> so i thought maybe sending a daily mail to some mailing list with just a status (like in the morning)
<asac> ALL GREEN
<asac> 9 GREEN / 3 RED
<asac> and if there are reds links to the build logs
<fta> not very difficult to do
<asac> in that mail
<asac> yeah build logs is probably a problem
<asac> well problem not really
<asac> but not a single page i guess
<asac> maybe the links to the build logs are not even needed
<asac> i have a packaging training session ;)
<asac> 30th July, 06:00 UTC, asac, Mozilla packaging techniques (extensions, patchsystems, bzr)
<asac> but i will not really focus on extensions this more
<asac> more like explaining how mozilla packages work and hopefully some people will get that updating patches for dailies is a good thing to do ;)
<asac> ok thats it ... 'till tomorrow
<starwind> anyone here?  o:
<micahg> sure starwind :)
<starwind> heya
<starwind> bit of a newb question, but this deal with Firefox 3.5, or rather, upgrading to it
<starwind> what is the best or proper way to do so
<micahg> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<micahg> starwind: which version of Ubuntu?
<starwind> I found one package(of many) in synaptics thats listed as "firefox-3.5-branding"
<starwind> it's 9.04/jaunty
<micahg> ok
<micahg> the command I give you will be fine
<micahg> brb
<starwind> k
 * micahg is back
<starwind> o:
<micahg> starwind: did it work?
<starwind> you never gave me the command :P
<micahg> (07:17:12 PM) starwind: what is the best or proper way to do so
<micahg> (07:17:30 PM) micahg: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<starwind> oh wow..lol I just noticed it too
<starwind> >_<
<starwind> apologies
<starwind> now, does this install along side 3.0.x or does it replace it?
<micahg> alongsdie
<micahg> side
<starwind> k
<micahg> !ff35 > starwind
<ubottu> starwind, please see my private message
<starwind> there's no way to actually replace 3.0.x under jaunty right? Gotta wait till karmic(sp?)
<micahg> well, you can uninstall 3.0, but that would cause a few problem
<micahg> s
<micahg> so, yes
<micahg> in karmic ff3.5 will be default
<starwind> Isee
<starwind> nice, it worked. :)
<starwind> thanks
<starwind> kinda weird, when it launched it duplicated all the pages I had opened in firefox 3.0.x
<micahg> it probably copied the session from 3.0
<starwind> ah yeah that's right
<starwind> thanks for the help again micahg, ubottu
<Phylu> Hi, i have a problem with firefox-3.5
<Phylu> Micah told me to look for help here
<Phylu> Apport doesn't retrace this bug properly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/399979
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<EruditeHermit> fta: hey
<gnomefreak> do you have to have a phone line to have dsl/cable?
 * gnomefreak hopes i can push my changes
<gnomefreak> asac: you said there was no translations for 3.5 in Karmic?
<asac> gnomefreak: thats true
<gnomefreak> asac: translations just opened for Karmic
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> why the hell cant i remove files from a bug we own
<gnomefreak> asac: np
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<asac> gnomefreak: problably LP bug
<asac> lol
<fta> FIREFOX_3_5_1_RELEASE
<gnomefreak> i was told to file bug against Lp i was just hoping that own of bug could do it :) apport really should do it like it does when it marks a dup.
<fta> THUNDERBIRD_3_0b3_RELEASE
<asac> ack
<asac> that one is nice
<fta> i'm out for a while
<asac> enjoy the sun ;)
<eagles0513875> im enjoying alot of swearing right now
<sebner> asac: fta : but the sun is the biggest danger for a geek O_o
<eagles0513875> i have no idea whats up with the internet on my dads win machine
<eagles0513875> sebner: why is that
<sebner> eagles0513875: it's win :O
<eagles0513875> ya sebner dad is win user and i am just for gaming
<eagles0513875> i have a box upstairs running linux and im in the process of upgrading it to jaunty or clean install and possible upgrade to karmic
<sebner> \o/
<eagles0513875> brb gonna check on it agin
<eagles0513875> lol
 * gnomefreak know why you are having trouble with net on dads box ;)
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: no need to say it i know it as well lol
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: where do i find the file that shlibs:Depends looks in?
<kaushal> hi
<gnomefreak> i would perfer not to add libstdc++6 in contol unless i have to (and yes this will be the final bug i fix for sunbird/lightning
<gnomefreak> kaushal: hi
<kaushal> I have installed firefox-3.5 on hardy. Does that mean it gets installed as a separate application?
 * gnomefreak *really* needs coffee
<gnomefreak> kaushal: should
<kaushal> It got installed as Minefield 3.5 Firefox
<gnomefreak> kaushal: `where dod you get it from?
<gnomefreak> kaushal: its shiroko not minefield but either way its final :)
<gnomefreak> s/dod/did
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kaushal> Shiretoko/3.5.1pre
<kaushal> is that correct version ?
<kaushal> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+question/75923
<kaushal> am i doing it correct ?
<gnomefreak> kaushal: well 3.5.1 is now final. using upstreams build uses same profile as i recall.
<gnomefreak> kaushal: i dont see instructions on the 2 sites for upgrading firefox
<kaushal> gnomefreak: i did followed that link
<kaushal> but i dont see 3.5.1 :(
<gnomefreak> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+question/75923 is right
<gnomefreak> kaushal: apt-cache policy firefox-3.5
<gnomefreak> kaushal: kind of concerned about people using daily builds since they are not builds that will work all the time, but to each his own
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219696/
<gnomefreak> kaushal: you have the right one for now
<kaushal> Thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> kaushal: 3.5.1 was just made final so it will be later today/tomorrow before its final in our repos and yes they will use separate profiles
<gnomefreak> i really dont like people using those instructions but they are pretty much from us
<kaushal> gnomefreak: so will i be notified ?
<gnomefreak> kaushal: yes using daily repo it will upgrade everyday unless build fails
<gnomefreak> kaushal: just have to do updates :)
<gnomefreak> im not seeing shlibs.local or any other file with shlibs
<gnomefreak> in build area atleast
<kaushal> so will i be notified in update manager
<kaushal> ?
<kaushal> or do i have to run it manually
<kaushal> ?
<asac> gnomefreak: shlibs file is generated during build
<asac> you almost certainly dont want to do something with that
<asac> whats the prob?
<asac> not enough depends?
<gnomefreak> asac: the libstdc++6 for lightning dep. i didnt want to add it to depends line in control if i could avoid it
<gnomefreak> asac: sunbird gets it right from shlibs
<asac> gnomefreak: you mean libstdc++5?
<gnomefreak> no 6 is needed for 0.9
<asac> yes. but thats almost certainly included in the depends
<asac> gnomefreak: are you referring to some specific bug i commented on already?
<gnomefreak> asac: than why does apt not install it for lightning
<gnomefreak> asac: yes just cant recall # let me look for it
<asac> gnomefreak: that bug is bogus. and i commented on it
<asac> gnomefreak: i am 1000% sure that you have libstdc++6 installed
<asac> because all ubuntu systems have that
<asac> this guy claimed that we need libstdc++5
<asac> but he was wrong ... i commented why
<gnomefreak> lightning
<gnomefreak>  |Suggests: gcc
<gnomefreak>   Suggests: g++
<gnomefreak>   Suggests: autoconf
<gnomefreak>   Suggests: automake1.4
<gnomefreak> asac: 6 or 5 is not installed by default as i recall
<asac> 5 isnt
<asac> and we dont need 5
<asac> thats why this is not a bug at all
<gnomefreak> 6 isnt is it?
 * gnomefreak not sure how to find out other than rdepends let me see if i can find out
<gnomefreak> its installed for ff3 it seems well at the very least
<gnomefreak> than why isnt it installed with lightning why do people have to install it by hand
<gnomefreak> sunbird lists it as a depends
<gnomefreak> i cant find the bug but i remember commenting on it maybe last week or so
<asac> gnomefreak: right and i answered because the bug was flawed
<asac> i am sure the user had the upstream lightning extension installed in his profile
<asac> (which requires libstdc++5)
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> profile extensions always hide system extensions
<asac> even if version is lower
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> gnomefreak: understood?
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> :) of course just remembering a few bugs about this but seems i cant find any of them
<asac> so remember: all mozilla upstream builds from the rotten old 1.8 branch (tbird 2/ffox 2, sunbird/lighting (current)) use the bloody old stdc++5 lib
<Phylu> Hi, i have a problem with firefox-3.5 on ubuntu 64 bit. It crashes everytime i start it, but the apport bug retrace fails: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/399979
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399979 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_ref()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. if you get a similar claim in future, just tell them that they have upstream .xpi installed in their profile.
<eagles0513875> well seems like i borked my install but that doesnt suprise me at all
<gnomefreak> ok good than when he tests the icons i can push to bzr than its your turn :)
<asac> Phylu: did you try to start it from a terminal?
<asac> Phylu: what output do you see?
<Phylu> yes segmentation error (core dumped)
<blind|melon|chit> Firefox 3.5 and the Java plugin are not working well together on my system :< Applets running in the browser corrupt the entire X display after a few moments and require a restart
<blind|melon|chit> Same plugin works with the default packaged version of Firefox though
<gnomefreak> normall apport fails on retrace due to flash or extensions but can fail on other things like from any PPA'a
<gnomefreak> s/normall/normally
<gnomefreak> Phylu: try --safe-mode iuf that fails rename profile and see if you can reproduce it
<asac> Phylu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox#Run%20Firefox%20in%20a%20Debugger
<Phylu> ok
<asac> Phylu: use xulrunner-1.9.1 instead of 1.9 and firefox-3.5 instead of 3.0
<asac> Phylu: oh and dont use -dbgsym for xulrunner and firefox, instead use -dbg
 * asac takes a mental note that the debugging page is a mess
<Phylu> in safe mode and without a profile there is nevertheless the Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Phylu> I will try to debug it correctly
<asac> Phylu: yeah. get a backtrace like on the page
 * asac updates it for firefox 3.5
<asac> Phylu: ok added "firefox 3.5 section" on top
<Phylu> libnss3-1d-dbgsym this package is not available there is only the  -dbg
<Phylu> package there
<asac> Phylu: thanks. updating the wiki
<asac> wasnt sure we readded nss as well
<asac> Phylu: oh. also nspr4-dbg?
<asac> oh thats alread on the wiki
<asac> ok
<Phylu> Well i will come back if it don't work
<Phylu> bye
<asac> !info libnss3-1d hardy
<ubottu> libnss3-1d (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.5 (hardy), package size 993 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: didnt we stop building -dbg?
<asac> no we started doing that again
<gnomefreak> once we decide on the repo for stable releases or safer than i can work on it. only 1 1/2 weeks till next surgery and ill be out maybe a week
<asac> well. at least for all the new branches
<asac> ffox 3.5 and later
<gnomefreak> asac: for hardy and intrepid?
<gnomefreak> oh nevermind
<gnomefreak> asac: dont forget about seamonkey 1 update. its done and tested. ill have sunbird ready in a few days once i get a confirm that its fixed (the versioning sucks but i dont see an issue going from ubuntu2 to ubuntu6
<gnomefreak> i wasnt seeing the icon bug so waiting for him to say its fixed
<gnomefreak> yay tbird-3b3 is fixed :)
<gnomefreak> i see senders again
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you waiting a confirm for on sunbird?
<gnomefreak> asac: the icon res. bug.
<asac> oh ok. icon bug
<asac> ok let me know. sm is on my list
<gnomefreak> he wanted to use 128x128 instead of 50x50
<asac> will do it asap
<gnomefreak> asac: cool thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: for what?
<gnomefreak> asac: give me a few bug 399400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399400 in lightning-sunbird "Sunbird does not use highest resolution icon" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399400
<gnomefreak> Yes libstdc++5 fixed the problem
<gnomefreak> yep it was upstream version :)
<asac> libstdc++5 fixed the problem?
<asac> uninstalling upstream addon would have been the right solution
<asac> ;)
<asac> anyway. good that its gone now
 * gnomefreak going to get a new nvidia card later :)
<gnomefreak> i won 1 arguement. thats doing great for >5 years of argueing with her
<asac> lol
<asac> the argument was crushing it to gain the final victory?
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<eagles0513875> hey gnomefreak has 4.2.2 been pushed to intrepid backports?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: 4.2.2?
<eagles0513875> ya kde 4.2.2
<eagles0513875> im seeing updates on intrepid for 4.2.2 if im not mistaken
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: hell i dont know. somehow i doubt it would be released for stable ubuntu releases
<eagles0513875> like im currently downloading kdepimlibs 4.2.2 and others
<eagles0513875> this is interesting
<gnomefreak> ok maybe it was but that is a huge package to backport
<gnomefreak> most of time we dont upgrade DE for stable ubuntu releases. that is insane to do
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: #kubuntu-devel would be better to answer that
<eagles0513875> hehe i know but im banned from it
<gnomefreak> !kde intrepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde intrepid
<gnomefreak> !info kdebase intrepid
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 180 kB
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i really really doubt it see above
<gnomefreak> !find kde
<ubottu> Found: akonadi-kde, desktop-effects-kde, edubuntu-desktop-kde, gdebi-kde, gettext-kde (and 597 others)
<asac> eagles0513875: backports has really no direction. you have to ask the one who vouched for that backport
<asac> there should be a bug for all backports
<asac> or check the changelog owner, and ping him
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> but in public ;)
<gnomefreak> that is a major package so good luck
<asac> but i guess thats normal
<asac> well. if they pushed it to backports there should at least have been too confirms in a ppa ;)
<asac> eagles0513875: why are you still on intrepid?
<eagles0513875> i am in the process of upgrading to jaunty btw
<asac> eagles0513875: would be great if you could enable https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<asac> i need  more intrepid users there
<asac> hmm. ok
<asac> too bad
<eagles0513875> just got back to usa yesterday and havent had a chance to upgrade
<asac> anyway for jaunty too ;)
<eagles0513875> will add after the upgrade :)
<asac> eagles0513875: you get the security updates a few days earlier
<eagles0513875> havent touched this linux box since december thats why its still on intrepid
<asac> if there is any breakage let us know instantly
<eagles0513875> hehe
<asac> usually there is no breakage
<gnomefreak> im asking in #kubuntu-devel
<eagles0513875> ok gnomefreak thanks
<asac> but even if suddenly things behave differently its important
<eagles0513875> today im hoping to get some programming books and hit the deck running with c++ and python as well
<asac> like some images looking weird, some sites stopped working after that upgrade that worked before
<eagles0513875> maybe then i can actually contribute something to the community
<dpm> asac: hi. I haven't been following this closely, so excuse me if this is an obvious question, but is there an approximate date when 3.5 will hit main so its translations are available in Launchpad?. I'd like to tell Ubuntu translators about this
<asac> e.g. any regression even if it seems to be minor is reall yimportant
<gnomefreak> !info kdebase jaunty
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 69 kB, installed size 180 kB
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: upgrade to jaunty :)
<eagles0513875> ok i am
 * gnomefreak still waiting for an answer
<eagles0513875> strange how its in backports though
<asac> dpm: right. so translations for karmic opened just yesterday. we will move it to main right after alpha3 is out
<gnomefreak> it is?
<eagles0513875> ill let ya know after i finish updating
<gnomefreak> it says its in main
<asac> dpm: and i will open the translations for all during development cycle
<gnomefreak> main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu4
<asac> but i cant guarantee what happens with them for release
<eagles0513875> gotcha gnomefreak
<asac> dpm: we certainly have to get verifications on _new_ translations. for those disagreeing with upstream we definitly need to develop tools to provide patches
<eagles0513875> can i run the update-notifier-kde -u command from the command line cuz on the site it says hit alt+f2 is that necessary though
<asac> dpm: not sure if you could be working on that a bit. i have the feeling that i dont have the time to follow through this properly.
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: kdebase isnt what you want but its right version and if its in main you can bet the main package is
<asac> (the patches)
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: command line should be fine
<gnomefreak> if not install update-manager-kde and try
<eagles0513875> ok thanks gnomefreak cuz im sshed into the box right now kinda lazy to get up and walk up some stairs back to my room lol
<asac> dpm: i have to check with gandi about a few things about the upstream tree. but after that i can probably give concrete instructions how to do that
<gnomefreak> i think -c is assumed now for all update-manager
 * gnomefreak not sure how the kde version works. i dont use this name because i like garden gnomes
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: then the site isnt accurate it says to run update-notifier-kde -u when upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04
 * gnomefreak wonders why notifier
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: maybe it is different (i dont use that bloated, slow, ugly DE but thats just me :)
<dpm> asac: ok, thanks a lot for the info. Yes, we have to talk about what happens after the release with translations. Right now I was just interested in knowing when they will be imported.
<dpm> but you've answered that
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: from the version in intrepid to whats in jaunty and karmic kde is getting th ebloat removed form it
<eagles0513875> sry to bother ya what would be the command line command to do an upgrade from one release to another
 * gnomefreak really needs to stop buying video cards when mine goes to legacy drivers
<asac> eagles0513875: update-manager -d
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: than maybe ill try it one of these days
<eagles0513875> heheh gnomefreak
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: i think you would fall in love with kde
<eagles0513875> ty asac
<asac> actually update manager should alreawdy suggest you to upgrade
<asac> try just update-manager
<gnomefreak> asac: kde uses update-manager-kde and i remember people having to use adept (still thinks removing that would be best
<asac> there should be a notification "you can upgrade to 9.04 now"
<asac> oh its kde
<asac> well
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> im on my box via ssh
<asac> i think google will help easily enough
<gnomefreak> im not getting an answer in -devel about version
<gnomefreak> deepdyve
<gnomefreak> or is it darkdyve
<asac> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eagles0513875> its still super early though gnomefreak if alot of devs in usa its 815am cet etc
<asac> that what google gave me
<gnomefreak> i go with deep
<asac> there is kubuntu section
<eagles0513875> even !upgrade will give you that asac
<asac> why do you ask then?
<gnomefreak> its 9"12 here
<eagles0513875> im connected to my box via ssh and it keeps complaining about x stuff
<asac> via ssh you should upgrade to latest -updates and -security
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: thats how gnome does it
<asac> then flip sources.list to jaunty
<asac> and apt-get update/dist-upgrade
<asac> but no update-manager tweakes get installed
<asac> 15:13 -!- eagles0513875 [n=eagles05@unaffiliated/eagles0513875] has quit ["When two people dream the same dream, it ceases to be an illusion.  KVIrc 3.4.2 Shiny http://www.kvirc.net"]
<asac> 15:13 < gnomefreak> eagles0513875: thats how gnome does it
<asac> 15:13 < asac> then flip sources.list to jaunty
<asac> 15:13 < asac> and apt-get update/dist-upgrade
<asac> 15:13 -!- eagles0513875 [n=eagles05@unaffiliated/eagles0513875] has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> asac: mvo and others frown on that way but thats due to update-manager fixing problems for you like disabling PPA and crap
<asac> right you wont get update-manager magic
<asac> so if your system uses network-manager you will indeed wnat to use update-manager ;)
<asac> there is one magic that will help you keeping network up
 * gnomefreak not sure mvo added the -d yet but by now should have
<eagles0513875> wont i break stuff that way
<eagles0513875> asac = cet
<asac> othrewise it will go down when hal gets trashed during upgrade
<asac> cant tell then
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i know enough about a system to not break it but it happens to me alot lately and im not trying to break it yet
<eagles0513875> and i dont wanna either
<eagles0513875> i just reinstalled intrepid
<eagles0513875> but if i need to get my lazy ass up there i will then
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade for karmic will break that i can promise
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> didnt for me on a clean install of jaunty
<gnomefreak> upstart is broken (depends most likely)
<asac> dist-upgrade to karmic shouldnt be much different to update-manager for now
<asac> i think mvo adds most tweaks before the release
<asac> and not for alphas
<gnomefreak> riddel said no updates for stable system at least not a whole DE
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade will try to install upstart and you really dont want to do that yet at least not yesterday
<gnomefreak> it removes key items (at least i think they are important)
<gnomefreak> it removes startup-tasks system-services upstart-compat-sysv upstart-logd
<gnomefreak> however i think they made upstart optional or will for some archs at least
<eagles0513875> ill be back i gotta take my lazy rump upstairs
<gnomefreak> they should really stop holding back packages just because of added deps
<gnomefreak> gnome* being the ones at this time
 * gnomefreak in too many damn channels
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak:  just checked on my install after reboot and its 4.2.2 now that intrepid is on somehow kde 4.2.2 got back ported to intrepid
<gnomefreak> asac: you work on gwibber right?
<asac> in an out
<gnomefreak> it uses 2 icons in status bar and none on the lower panel
<asac> i jump in if i see something going bad or getting a specific backtrace you see on the console
<asac> gnomefreak: the one icon you see isnt gwibber
<asac> gnomefreak: its the indicator-applet
<asac> thats basically the place where all apps should publish their notifications
<asac> e.g. irc/im/mail
<asac> the idea is that the apps stop blinking on their own
<asac> etc.
<asac> also its the answer to the removal of actions ... which had some valid uses, which now are served by the indicator
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok can i remove it without removing the whole status area?
<asac> gnomefreak: it should be an applet
<asac> gnomefreak: buts a central piece of ubuntu user experience ;)
<asac> you can remove all applets from bar
<gnomefreak> but that would remove date and time and other things i want right?
<asac> gnomefreak: its not a tray icon. remove the "letter" thing
<asac> alternatively you might be able to disable the tray in gwibber
 * asac creating ooo diff.gz ... fun
<asac> wonder how long that will take
<asac> its already running for ages
<gnomefreak> ooo takes forever to build or anything else really
<asac> yeah. thats why i push it to ppa ;)
<asac> builders seem to be a bit idle atm
<eagles0513875> lol asac what kinda proc you got if you dont mind me askin
<eagles0513875> asac: i would never guess that they would be idle lol
<gnomefreak> ok what the hell does this mean :( grub install devices and lists both my hard drives what do i do check one both or none
<asac> too slow
<asac> its really outdated
<eagles0513875> same with my desktop upstairs its an old school amd athlon 64 3200
<asac> i dont even know the exact model name ... so its really old ;)
<eagles0513875> hehe
<asac> its at least a duo something
<eagles0513875> core 2 duo
<eagles0513875> or core duo
<eagles0513875> asac: why not add the -j2 to use both cores then
<asac> i always wanted to get a k7 (or whatever that is) with loads of ram. but never got to it
<asac> -j3 is better
<eagles0513875> whats the difference between -j2 and -j3
<asac> but its not so important. i usually dont do full builds locally; i develop in upstream tree or fix patches
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<asac> and upstream tree is only incremental build in most cases
<eagles0513875> and you have the new intel i7s which take up to 24gb of ram which is over kill then the 8 core intel xenon nehalem-ex procs with 16 cores 8 physical 8 virtual up to 32tb
<gnomefreak> ok fixed taskbar but the try icon i left no changes for the letter looking icon maybe removing it will keep it that way
<asac> gnomefreak: the letter looking icon you can remove ... its a panel thing.
<asac> gnomefreak: you can also move it somewhere else
<gnomefreak> i removed it from panel i just hope it stays that way. testing now
<gnomefreak> thanks it worked :)
<asac> gnomefreak: why dont oyu like it?
<gnomefreak> its annoying to see 2 icons for one app and its whilte and hard to see on a white panel i can see it enough to annoy me rather than know what shape it is
<gnomefreak> ok this grub update problem i really need help with
<gnomefreak> grub changes by mvo as i recall in karmic changes mail
<gnomefreak> GRUB install devices: and lists both hard drives what do i chose?
<gnomefreak> asac: where do i find settings for debconf priority? /usr/bin/debconf for priority is too cryptic
<gnomefreak> /usr/share/debconf also not helpful
<gnomefreak> sorry i mean /usr/share/debconf/debconf.conf
<asac> man debconf?
<gnomefreak> i guess maybe --priority=value?
<gnomefreak> its too late to know since it already asked and he thinks its due to level being set to medium  high should not ask you
<asac> gnomefreak: i didnt understand your question
<gnomefreak> ok so i lied before i can break a system :)
<asac> if you want to change the priority it asks for use dpkg-reconfigure
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> it looks like it was set to high
<gnomefreak> :09:49:06:. >>             mvo << gnomefreak: it should not ask on the default  debconf level (high) :)
<gnomefreak> but it was set to high. im asking him just waiting for an answer
<gnomefreak> either that or move it to critical but im thinking wont help too much
<gnomefreak> my thomometer says its 105F outside and its only 10am high should be ~80F for today, high is normally here around 4pm
<fta2> asac, just helped a friend running hardy, flash is a mess there
<asac> in which sense?
<eagles0513875> update manager isnt working for me on intrepid
<fta2> asac, he had gnash (flash 8), adobe-flash-*, and flash-nonfree 10 (trying to dl flash 9 non longer available)
<asac> yeah its best to only have one
<fta2> plus a flash9 in its ~/.moz/plugins
<asac> and there is no plugin switcher available in hardy afaik
<asac> yeah thats really bogus
<asac> i am not sure why mozilla hasnt blacklisted flash 9 yet
<asac> i think it really breaks ffox completely
<fta2> so i dropped the local install, gnash and flash-nonfree, now it's fine
<fta2> i'm surprised that flash-nonfree v10 is trying to get flash 9
<eagles0513875> gnash i never got to work for me
<asac> fta2: did you check that he has the right repos for adobe-flash?
<asac> flash is really a big security target, so better have them (or use nonfree)
<fta2> it's fine now, just wanted to tell you it was a mess
<eagles0513875> i always use nonfree or what ever is in kubuntu-restricted-extras
<asac> so there is a small "Block" card thing on top of flash files. is that adblock?
<asac> i guess i should check that out
 * gnomefreak goes to get ready to leave. ill be back after i get card in box
<Phylu> asac?
<Phylu> there is a problem with debugging
<Phylu> gdb crashes when i try to debug ff with it
<asac> how do you run gdb?
<asac> firefox -g?
<asac> or what did i state on the wiki?
<asac> Phylu: try firefox -g in first step instead
<Phylu> ok
<Phylu> and it should be gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3*/firefox-3.5 2>&1 | tee /tmp/gdb-firefox.txt
<asac> firefox -g ...
<asac> thats what i said ;)
<Phylu> doesn't work you have to use run -g in the next step
<Phylu> in this line there is the 3.5 missing
<asac> no
<asac> i say ruN.
<asac> firefox -g 2>&1 | tee /tmp/gdb-firefox.txt
<asac> err
<asac> firefox-3.5 -g 2>&1 | tee /tmp/gdb-firefox.txt
<asac> dont run the /usr/lib/thing
<asac> and dont add gdb
<sebner> asac already on debugging ff again ^^
<asac> explaining how to try to get a backtrace
<asac> isnt really debuggin
<asac> more the requirement for starting ;)
<sebner> asac: if you are trying to get a backtrace I'd say you are hunting down a bug -> debugging :P
<Phylu> ok, i think i got it ;-)
<Phylu> Here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/400272
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 400272 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.5 crashes directly after starting" [Undecided,New]
<asac> Phylu: its  from /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libglobalmenu-gnome.so
<asac> remove the globalmenu
<asac> (or disbale it)
<asac> please also report it upstream as they seem to have added a workaround for ffox at some point
<asac> they need to adjustg that for 3.5 most likely
<asac> is there a package for libgnomemenu?
<asac> err globalmenu ;)
<asac> or is that from outside?
<Phylu> from a ppa i think
<Phylu> Thanks for your help. I will post it in their bug tracking system
<asac> Phylu: please link them to the ubuntu bug and vv
<asac> thanks
<asac> otherwise we must close the ubuntu bug
<asac> :)
<Phylu> vv?
<Phylu>  Phylu: please link them to the ubuntu bug and vv <- What do you mean with vv?
<Phylu> asac?
<asac> vice versa
<asac> both bugs should have the reference of its counterpart
<Phylu> ok
<asac> mt owns the builders again ;)
<asac> now even with openoffice
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<asac> i wonder how much they hate us already ;)
<asac> have you ever got a complained from someone ;) about that fta2 ?
<fta2> no
<asac> armin76: do you have any patches to make sparc 1.9.1 work? i saw that we have build failures for that ;)
<living_room_tv> anyone know how to change the height of the bookmark toolbar using ubuntu firefox v3.011?
<asac> living_room_tv: you need to use css i am sure
<asac> but i dont have time to look it up
<asac> its in userChrome.rdf i woujld think
<asac> err css
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html
<asac> living_room_tv: check that out
<asac> ther eis even an example where they hide the toolbar bookmark item icon?
<asac> not sure
<asac> i am not really robust in css without looking up the tweaks
<living_room_tv> thanks, i will check it out
<asac> np
<pace_t_zulu> fta: ping
<fta> ?
<fta> asac, http://viewcvs.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/net-libs/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.ebuild?view=markup
<pace_t_zulu> fta: you mentioned yesterday that it was possible to produce a libskia.so ... i've been unable to identify the --enable flag you were talking about
<fta> scons doesn't work like autoconf, it's not --enable-xx
<pace_t_zulu> fta: i don't think skia uses scons... perhaps just it's deployment in chromium does?
<pace_t_zulu> fta: i just see a Makefile
<pace_t_zulu> fta: forgive me if i'm missing something obvious...
<pace_t_zulu> fta: i certainly defer to your experience with the chromium codebase
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<fta> pace_t_zulu, i'm looking at skia inside the chromium tree, hold on
<fta> hmm, indeed, no scons/gyp there
<fta> so yes, no shared lib in this Makefile / configure
<asac> fta: does chromium lnk it statically?
<fta> by default yes, but you can build chromium with shared libs too
<fta> i have a pref in my package
<pace_t_zulu> fta: thanks for looking into that... i thought perhaps i was missing something very obvious
<pace_t_zulu> fta: you're not using the green tree revision in the chromium-v8 package... are you? i don't see it in the debian/rules
<fta> no, i don't think there is one
<pace_t_zulu> fta: sorry i was refering to the v8 revision referred to in src/DEPS in the chromium source... i realize the green tree revision only refers to the chromium revision number (which would naturally affect the v8 revision refered to in src/DEPS)
<pace_t_zulu> fta: so for the chromium-v8 packaging you won't concern it with the revision that chromium-browser is using?
<fta> my v8 package is old, last time i touched it, chromium was still in its infancy. if i were to do it now, i would do things differently
<EruditeHermit> fta, asac: hey
<fta> EruditeHermit, hi
<EruditeHermit> fta: my contact said that I made a very convincing argument for GLSL
<EruditeHermit> and that its something that they are considering doing now
<fta> good
<asac> do they say such thing in the bug?
<asac> or only private?
<asac> heh great. all ooo builds failed ;)
<asac> occupied hours of builders ;)
<asac> for nothing
<asac> unfortunately it really fails in the plugin code
<asac> thats not nice
<asac> In file included from ../inc/plugin/unx/plugcon.hxx:105, from ../inc/plugin/unx/sysplug.hxx:35, from ../inc/plugin/impl.hxx:85, from /build/buildd/openoffice.org-3.1.0/ooo-build/build/OOO310_m11/extensions/source/plugin/base/service.cxx:38:
<asac> /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.1/stable/npapi.h:155: error: redefinition of 'struct _NPP'
<asac> i already see major pain coming ;)
<asac> well not major, but something i would like to push away
<asac> hmmm ... maybe chris should care for that ;)
 * asac is running *gwibber* 2 ;)
<fta> asac, another branch?
<asac> yeah
<asac> the service-split-branch
<asac> but we now decided to merge it into trunk
<asac> after doing the 1.2 branch cutoff
<asac> there was substantial refactoring ongoing
<asac> its now a dbus daemon
<asac> and a UI
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac//tmp/Screenshot-Gwibber-2.png
<asac> so they now redirect my people.ubuntu.com to people.canonical.com
<EruditeHermit> it was an email to me
<EruditeHermit> he told me to post what I wrote in the discuss so that others on the team could see it
<asac> ok. first we wait for what upstream responds anyway
<EruditeHermit> well should I post a new thread?
<asac> why?
<asac> lets wait for now
<asac> or maybe i dont understand your question
<EruditeHermit> well my guy said I should post my thoughts to the discuss
<EruditeHermit> so that others could see it
<EruditeHermit> but if you want me to wait and not post on your thread or not post anywhere, I will wait
<EruditeHermit> can you link me to your thread again?
<EruditeHermit> I lost it
<fta> uh?? dh_install -pthunderbird-3.0
<fta> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b3pre/components/libdbusservice.so': No such file or directory
<fta> removed?
<pace_t_zulu> fta: you mentioned that you'd do things differently with v8 right now... what would you do differently?
<fta> pace_t_zulu, i meant i know far more about chromium now.
<pace_t_zulu> fta: is there anything you know that i should keep in mind when trying to package skia?
<fta> pace_t_zulu, asac: btw, i don't think it's a good idea to start with v8 and skia, i would be far better to start with the other deps we already have
<fta> imho webkit, skia and v8 should be the last parts
<fta> the reason is that those are still moving targets, while there are a dozen of other libs that are stable
<fta> the infra to use system libs in chromium is not there at all, so better start with the easiest, i.e. stable libs
<fta> (fight on 1 front instead of several)
<asac> any suggestions? ;)
<asac> like ffmpeg-mt ;)
<asac> skia didnt really look like it was moving that fast
<asac> though the commits could be intrusive of course
<pace_t_zulu> fta: webkit should definitely be the last one...
<reed_> asac / fta: you all are getting 3.5.1 ready, right?
<asac> yes
<pace_t_zulu> hopefully the chromium team can push any enhancements to webkit back upstream
 * asac looks if builders have finished
<reed_> k
<asac> for xulrunner the final ones are on CPU right now
<asac> for firefox there are two archs waiting (i guess 1h) ... the build is really quick though
<pace_t_zulu> asac: is there a link to watch the progress on that?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<asac> pace_t_zulu: thats what you should enable anyway
<asac> i helps us catch regressions
<asac> and is staging ... so what is there is still "beta" ;) ... but only security/stability updates
<asac> pace_t_zulu: you could for instance test the firefox-3.5 builds now ;)
<asac> (with xulrunner-1.9.1)
<pace_t_zulu> asac: thanks i was using ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily ...
<asac> ok
<asac> pace_t_zulu: well. you can still enable -security
<asac> i think today -security is ahead
<asac> until release usually
<pace_t_zulu> asac: thanks... daily is on 3.5.1pre right now
<EruditeHermit> fta: can you link me to your o3d discuss thread?
<asac> pace_t_zulu: right. -security is ahead
<asac> pace_t_zulu: if you could enable and run it i would apprecite it
<asac> if you run -dailies hen the risk is even lower and you will automatically go back when dailies move on :)
<asac> thanks!
<pace_t_zulu> asac: gladly... i want to contribute in any way possible... i'd rather identify problems before a release than complain about them after :)
<asac> cool
<asac> gandi: so i am looking at http://hg.mozilla.org/l10n-central/de/ and i wonder how the langpacks are produced from that?
<pace_t_zulu> fta and asac: when i try run $ bzr builddeb --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b'
<asac> e.g. how are the chrome.manifests generated
<asac> etc.
<pace_t_zulu> i get the following error message: bzr builddeb --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b'
<pace_t_zulu> oops
<pace_t_zulu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/220046/
<gandi> asac: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Creating_a_Language_Pack
<gandi> do you need assistance or just such source of data? :)
<pace_t_zulu> for chromium-v8 that is... but i get similar results with chromium-browser and skia
<asac> gandi: yes
<asac> gandi: i need assistance. i want to understand if there is a strict directory layout
<gandi> asac: yes
<asac> and if so, how that maps to the chrome.manifest entries you generate in de.manifest for instance
<gandi> the one you see in ./de example is pretty strict
<gandi> manifest files are generated during make langpack
<asac> so langpacks have different layouts?
<gandi> asac: the result .jar packages have different layout than source
<asac> thats ok (or not). but all langpacks in the hg have the same layout?
<gandi> we process through jar.mn files which translate paths
<gandi> in hg we don't store langpacks
<asac> is that in the l10n tree?
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/l10n-central/de/
<asac> thats unrelated?
<gandi> this is what we call "source structure"
<gandi> from this we generate langpacks
<asac> right. i need to understand the source structure
<gandi> ok
<gandi> so we store localizations in this source structure
<gandi> and each locale has exactly the same structure
<gandi> which corresponds to modules in mozilla-central tree
<gandi> l10n-central/ab-CD/browser -> mozilla-central/browser/locales/en-US
<gandi> l10n-central/ab-CD/dom -> mozilla-central/dom/locales/en-US
<gandi> etc.
<asac> ok thats what i understood
<gandi> during make
<gandi> we follow this: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/file/b0a681cd9df5/browser/locales/jar.mn
<gandi> and other jar.mn files
<asac> but there where things that looked odd when i looked last time
<asac> let me check
<gandi> which process source structure into result (langpack or xpi) structure
<asac> so you look for all jar.mn files in the real source tree
<asac> and then the directory structure is always locale/+$path_in_l10n_hg_source
<asac> let me check if that could be it
<asac> so i have ./toolkit/chrome/mozapps/xpinstall/xpinstallConfirm.properties
<asac> for instance
<asac> thats in the translation source
<asac> and in mozilla-central/toolkit/mozapps/xpinstall/jar.mn
<asac>   locale/@AB_CD@/mozapps/xpinstall/xpinstallConfirm.properties    (%chrome/mozapps/xpinstall/xpinstallConfirm.properties)
<asac> well thats in a different jar.mn.
<asac> so you take exactly the right side? in that jar?
<asac> %chrome/mozapps/xpinstall/xpinstallConfirm.properties
<asac> ./toolkit/chrome/mozapps/xpinstall/xpinstallConfirm.properties
<asac> ok with the component most likelyl named in the jar.mn
<asac> hmm.cannot confirm it... in jar.mn its "mozapps"
<BUGabundo> hey hey hey. duug gnineve
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> how's it BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> just heard TB project was halted?
<BUGabundo> is that true?
<pace_t_zulu> TB?
<pace_t_zulu> thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> yes tb == thunderbird
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: halted by mozilla?
<fta> tb is not really mozilla
<BUGabundo> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: hi
<pace_t_zulu> fta: it's not?
<gnomefreak> i broke my system with a video card
<BUGabundo> some ppl saying its not activelly develop now
<asac> mozillamessaging.com
<BUGabundo> it used to keep up with FF
<BUGabundo> and now its oldddd
<gnomefreak> tb is not old
<BUGabundo> asac: the other day I found a laconica for mozilla devs
<BUGabundo> eheh
<pace_t_zulu> fta, did you see my problem ^^^
<asac> i havent heard of anyone saying that its halted
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: old in the sense of no new versions
 * gnomefreak confused. mozilla still supports it and sctively works on it
<asac> they just created a tag for 3.0 b3
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: i'm not seeing any news about it being halted
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: tb3 is new tb 2.0.0.22 is fairly new
<gnomefreak> your system does _not_ have to have more than the video card right?
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> memory for above
 * gnomefreak pissed i cant get up to grub with it being used
<pace_t_zulu> fta: when i try to build chromium-v8 i get the error message "bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the needed upstream tarball: chromium-v8_1.2.14~svn20090715r2463.orig.tar.gz"
 * gnomefreak cant think of why 64bit or 32bit matters
<fta> pace_t_zulu, how do you build and where did you put that tarball?
<gnomefreak> pace_t_zulu: tarball in the tarballs dirs by chance?
<pace_t_zulu> fta: bzr builddeb --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b'
<gnomefreak> asac: BUGabundo can anyone give me an idea on why 8400 card isnt working? its the last entry. the 5200 works fine http://pastebin.mozilla.org/662948
<pace_t_zulu> and i've tried putting the tarball in ../ ../upstream ../tarballs as well as ./
<gnomefreak> maybe top level dir but im assuming one of the ../ ./ is what you mean by that
<fta> pace_t_zulu, not the right file i guess
<fta> your debian/changelog should match
<gnomefreak> fta: does chromium use ./debian/rules get-orig....
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: 8400mG working here
<fta> gnomefreak, why not?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: 5200 working here :) but new card needs to work
<gnomefreak> fta: i dont know how you set it up
<fta> pace_t_zulu, or use get-current-source instead, if you want the same tarball as d/changelog
<BUGabundo> new card?
<pace_t_zulu> fta: chromium-v8_1.2.14~svn20090713r2445.orig.tar.gz and the changlog says "1.2.14~svn20090715r2463-0ubuntu1"
 * gnomefreak cant think that 256 mem when system has 256 would matter nor can i see 32bit or 64bit matter
<BUGabundo> 8400 is OLD
<BUGabundo> I have it for 18 months
<pace_t_zulu> fta... i see
<BUGabundo> 310FPS on Compiz benchmark
<pace_t_zulu> fta where should the orig.tar.gz be?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: 8400 i just got today. i am not spending >$100 for a video card
<fta> pace_t_zulu, my guess is ..
<pace_t_zulu> fta: once it is packed by get-current-source
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: laptop?
<fta> pace_t_zulu, but builddeb is also a fast moving target :P
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: desktop
<pace_t_zulu> fta: fast moving is mre fun... just ask BUGabundo
<fta> pace_t_zulu, that's why i force --orig-dir=../tarballs/ in my bzr conf
<gnomefreak> i cant get into setup or strarup menu nor grub with it being used  << that is not normal
<pace_t_zulu> fta: thanks for that tip
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220064/
<gnomefreak> im assuming everything that i do see is run by bios
<pace_t_zulu> fta: you answered before i had a chance to ask  :)
<fta> pace_t_zulu, so most of the time, i just have to bzr bdm
 * gnomefreak should have thought of that
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: even when booting to an installer once it ssays linux debian ISo....... i get nothing after that
 * gnomefreak does not want to spend tomorrow on the phone with nvidia trying to figure this out
<gnomefreak> mozilla pastebin needs a back ground or darker text
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: at least you can call them!
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo:  i hope theres a number
<gnomefreak> replacing video card == almost brainless (and no jokes damnit)
<fta> gnomefreak, chromium has a nice get-orig-source: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules  :)
<fta> lines 296 to 447 :P
<pace_t_zulu> fta: many thanks
<gnomefreak> CHROMIUM_URL := http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src would be great to have. it looks like easy editing
<asac> fta: is the seamonkey version 2.1 only because of the not set version URL? (which you seem to use for tbird 3.0)
<asac> fta: in mozclient
<asac> seems that pure comm-central checks out 1.9.1 branch which shouldnt be 2.1
<fta> i don't remember
<asac> so i guess the version file looked at might be wrong and thats the only difference i see in tbird
<asac> ok
<fta> there's a hack somewhere in comm-central to get the right files
 * asac still thinks about how to find the right file based on a randome locale manifest in the upstream translation tree layout
 * gnomefreak wonders.. if i dont come back means i broke something i shouldnt have 
<gnomefreak> asac: cant we use a less general link? as it seems its just comm-central but doesnt mention the revision link. since they are all kept in one place
<gnomefreak> that would make life easy to edit incase this happens
 * fta wonders how to produce langpacks in PPAs..
<asac> langpacks for what?
<asac> for our branches?
<fta> like ff 3.6, chromium
<gnomefreak> asac: what i mean is something like lines 298-302 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules
<asac> i think 3.6 has no upstream translations
<asac> fta: does chromium use geteext?
<asac> or what kind of tranlsation mechanism?
<fta> look at /usr/lib/chromium-browser/locales/
<pace_t_zulu> fta: so get-current-source checks out r2445 even though debian/changelog specifies r2463
<pace_t_zulu> fta: should i rather just modify the changelog?
<fta> then it's broken
<fta> yes, if you're in a hurry
<pace_t_zulu> fta yeah it seems broken
<pace_t_zulu> bzr bdm       checked out r2488
<gnomefreak> how the hell do you shutdown/restart
<gnomefreak> everything i have tells me to log out or switch users
<pace_t_zulu> fta these are the lines i get after the checkout http://paste.ubuntu.com/220071/
<gnomefreak> maybe new gnome-panel and friends will help
<fta> i always create the tarball before calling bzr bdm
<pace_t_zulu> fta using "./debian/rules get-current-source" ?
<fta> no, I run get-orig-source (as i want the freshest) and update d/changelog.
<fta> but i don't even know what you are trying to do
<asac> lol
<pace_t_zulu> yes, i'm laughing at myself too
<pace_t_zulu> just trying to build the package
<pace_t_zulu> so i can apply it to other packages
<pace_t_zulu> i know i can get it from the ppa
<fta> so it's supposed to be get-current-source (but you said it's broken) then bzr bdm
<fta> so someone has to fix get-current-source or you have to bump changelog
<fta> but don't bump the branch unless there's a good reason for that
<asac> cant you use DEBIAN_TAG/_DATE?
<asac> instead of curent-source?
 * asac thought that current-source is most likely a shortcut for DEBIAN_TAG/DATE
<fta> i don't remember how i did that :(
<asac> ok ;)
<fta> 2008-11-16 :P
<fta> or even before
<fta> well, the code should be easy enough to read
<pace_t_zulu> fta: i think "debian/patches/enable_soname.patch" may need to be removed
<fta> nope, it's new ;)
<pace_t_zulu> hmm... that cause a fail
<fta> asac, ^^ isn't it yours?
<fta> (i would do that in rules, it's too quick to diverge, there's the version in the context)
<asac> i think i checked in something for the 1.2 branch and didnt commit the rules
<asac> so changing the url to branches/1.2 should make it apply
<asac> problem is that soname is still not used by the build
<asac> they backed out something else i couldnt spot yet
<asac> pace_t_zulu: change the url to use branches/1.2 instead of trunk
<asac> in debian/rules
<asac> then run get-orig-source
<pace_t_zulu> asac: will do
<pace_t_zulu> asac: thanks
<asac> and change the changelog revision according to what it spits out
<pace_t_zulu> ok
<pace_t_zulu> asac and fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220083/
<asac> pace_t_zulu: yes update the branch now
<asac> now
<asac> oh wait ;)
<asac> pace_t_zulu: now update please rev 22
<BUGabundo> too late
<BUGabundo> :)
<pace_t_zulu> :)
<pace_t_zulu> now it's building
<asac> good
<pace_t_zulu> thanks guys
<asac> do you know scons?
<pace_t_zulu> sorry to trouble you
<asac> sorry for the bustage
<asac> usually i try to not break branches ;)
<pace_t_zulu> asac: i have some experience with scons in the past... but i need learn more about it
<pace_t_zulu> meh... debsign failed... that's definitely a problem on my end
<asac> pace_t_zulu: thats ok its because i am the changelog owner atm?
<asac> you can use -kyour@email.in.key
<asac> to explicitly sign with your key
<pace_t_zulu> asac: actually Fabien is the changelog owner
<pace_t_zulu> asac: i just modified the changelog to see if that resolves it
<pace_t_zulu> asac: i think i have something incorrect about my secret key setup
<pace_t_zulu> i have several different ubuntu installs on different machines as well as virtual machines
<pace_t_zulu> but 'gpg --list-secret-keys     ' does show the correct key... this isn't a concern... the package clearly builds
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chrominum-chinese.png i want to start shipping langpacks, maybe interact with lp translations but upstream is not ready to accept them (yet)
<fta> -n
<asac> pace_t_zulu: dont bother about that ;)
<asac> laer you need your key ready for signing when you upload to ppa
<asac> but for testing it doesnt matter
<asac> fta: did you tell me yet what localization technology they use?
<pace_t_zulu> asac: the goal here is for a ppa ... not for chromium or v8 though
<fta> asac, http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/extensions/i18n
<fta> hm, that's for extensions
<fta> asac, http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/ui-localization
<fta> asac, well, the question is more: should I ship a bunch of chromium-browser-l10n-xxx or one giant chromium-browser-l10n, or keep langpacks bundled into the main deb
<pace_t_zulu> fta: are you aware that the arrow button widgets are missing from the scrollbars in chromium?
<asac> so they us grd?
<asac> yet another new thing
<fta> pace_t_zulu, but is that a bug or a feature? ;)
<pace_t_zulu> fta: a feature.... clearly
<fta> i didn't notice it before as i'm not using them
<pace_t_zulu> just letting you know... probably not an ubuntu specific problem
<fta> asac, <fta> asac, well, the question is more: should I ship a bunch of chromium-browser-l10n-xxx or one giant chromium-browser-l10n, or keep langpacks bundled into the main deb
<asac_> depends on the size
<asac_> what size does a unicode language have?
<asac_> e.g. zh?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-17
<asac_> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220130/
<asac_> with all internal hidden
<asac> hmm. there are still a few left. _ZN2v88internal19kLongLogEventsNamesE
<fta> what is that?
<asac> nm -D libv8.so
<asac> with all hidden
<asac> check your libv8.so (if you have it)
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 88706 2009-07-16 17:55 da.pak
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 83692 2009-07-16 17:55 en-US.pak
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 74194 2009-07-16 17:55 he.pak
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 53338 2009-07-16 17:55 zh-TW.pak
<asac> how many languages are there?
<fta> so far only 4 in my build, but there are ~50 in the source tree
<pace_t_zulu> later y'all
<asac> 50*63.333=?
<asac> 3166
<asac> i gues thats ok to put in one langpack
<asac> chromium-browser-non-en
<asac> chromium-browser-non-us ;)
<fta> -l10n ?
<fta> or -langpacks
<asac> fta: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-v8/chromium-v8.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/hidden.patch
<asac> can you put that into your chromium build and see if things go mad?
<asac> probably need to change strip level
<asac> i tried it and it applies against latest trunk too
<asac> and to 1.2 branch
<fta> hm, i will diverge at each v8 sync :S
<asac> fta: no its just for testing
<asac> its not ready for that
<asac> if it works i can make it so upstreawm will take it
<asac> just an experiment if it blows up ;)
<fta> i'm not fully ready for a shared build, i have a few things to fix
<asac> fta: shared build? oh you have static v8?
<fta> yes, told you earlier
<asac> oh ok
<fta> WANT_SHARED_LIBS ?= 0
<asac> cant you selectively just enable v8?
<fta> d'oh! difficult
<asac> fta: do you know how i can build v8 with tests?
<fta> make tests :)
<fta> lol, that's skia
<fta> hmm, let me see
<fta> add cctests to the target
<fta> asac, ^^ + http://code.google.com/p/v8/wiki/Testing
<asac> ok cool
<asac> now i found how to actually do the soname=on ;)
<asac> i am bloody scons n00b for sure ;)
<asac> if i just run scons it dumps the options. but it doesnt dump available targets
<asac> err scons --help
<asac> debian/tmp/usr/lib/libv8.so.1.so
<asac> ;)
<fta> does it work?
<asac> the tests?
<asac> no they fail to compile
<asac> first fixes were similar
<asac> but now i have a harder problem
<asac> with some weird templating
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220159/
<asac> seems easy, but i don tsee whats wrong in this case ;)
<asac> i push hidden visibility throughout whole conversation.cc ;)
<asac> so not sure how it can be more visible ,)
<fta> no idea
<asac> ok seems i got it
<asac> at least that file ;)
<asac> [00:54|% 100|+ 427|- 399]: Done
<asac> fta: ?
<asac> means half didnt work?
<asac> or no test worked?
<asac> ;)
<asac> CXXFLAGS=-fno-strict-aliasing ./tools/test.py -S soname=on -S library=shared cctest/test-heap/SymbolTable
<asac> scons: Reading SConscript files ...
<asac> scons: done reading SConscript files.
<asac> scons: Building targets ...
<asac> scons: `cctests' is up to date.
<asac> scons: done building targets.
<asac> [00:00|% 100|+   1|-   0]: Done
<asac> test-api is better: [00:24|% 100|+ 184|-   0]: Done
 * asac runs all CC tests
<asac> five crashes
<asac> [00:52|% 100|+ 421|-   5]: Done > cctest
<asac> is that normal?
<asac> do you have zero crashes in chromium?
<fta> i don't run the v8 testsuite directly, so i'm not sure
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think the few crashes are ok
<asac> its the mjsunit testsuite that has 100% errors
<asac> i have to check that
<asac> hmm just running scons did trigger a rebuild for me again
<asac> maybe it doens like debug=on
<asac> before it did incremental builds for sure
<asac> seems just that building the tests triggers a rebuild of the real tree on its own
<asac> good. after creating the soname link and setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH the mjsunit tests work
<asac> ldd shell linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xf7ef9000) libpthread.so.0 => /lib32/libpthread.so.0 (0xf7eb0000) libv8.so.1 => ./libv8.so.1 (0xf7be7000)
<asac> [04:24|% 100|+ 387|-   0]: Done
<asac> nice
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I am running FF 3.5.1 on hardy. can i install FF 3.6 ?
<kaushal> will that create issues ?
<kaushal> I have already FF 3.0.11 and FF 3.5.1 in Hardy :-)
<micahg> nope
<micahg> each one should have its own profile folder
<kaushal> micahg: nope means i can install FF 3.6 too ?
<kaushal> right
<micahg> yep, sorry, it's almost 3AM here :)
<kaushal> ah you from East Coast
<kaushal> ?
<micahg> Central Time
<kaushal> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.1.1pre) Gecko/20090716 Ubuntu/8.04 (hardy) Shiretoko/3.5.1pre
<kaushal> is that a correct version ?
<kaushal> I am running it on Ubuntu Hardy
<micahg> we don't have an official version of 3.5 for hardy yet
<micahg> that's a daily version
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> what does daily version mean ?
<micahg> there's a new build every day from the development brance
<kaushal> ah
<micahg> *branch
<kaushal> got it
<micahg> it's what will become 3.5.1
<kaushal> so is it safe to run on a production host ?
<micahg> that's up to you
<micahg> it should be fairly stable, but no guarantees
<micahg> if you want a stable release 3.0.11 is the best we have right now
<kaushal> micahg: FF 3.6 is cool
<kaushal> it has a search for all the open windows
<kaushal> is there a short cut key for List all tabs ?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> I don't use 3.6
 * micahg is off to sleep, others will come soon
<slee> asac: hi again - had trouble connecting to freenode
<asac> hi
<slee> asac: re update to 3.5 - on win/mac you get given an option via the Firefox update
<asac> slee: so what did you do? go to synaptic and install firefox-3.5 (and firefox-3.5-gnome-support)
<slee> so you get notified even if not monitory the news
<asac> right. but we are delivering a complete desktop experience
<asac> lets please not start discussing that again
<slee> that doesn happen at all on ubuntu
<slee> k,
<slee> I just wanted ot be clear
<slee> my real point is how to get it to work
<slee> yes I did what you said
 * slee checks
<asac> slee: ok. then the most likely source of confusion for you is that the firefox-3.5 package is ment to be a preview package for those folks like you that cant wait (e.g. its a special service we do for firefox). so its not replacing your ffox 3.5,
<asac> what you get is that boring Shiretoko named thing in the menu. you can safely use that
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/161-FAQ-Why-is-my-firefox-3.5-still-called-Shiretoko.html
<asac> slee: ^^
<slee> I have ffx 3.0.11 meta package and then I added 3.5. Nothing appeared to change
<asac> slee: rewad what i just wrote
<asac> read ;)
<asac> 13:00 < asac> slee: ok. then the most likely source of confusion for you is that the firefox-3.5 package is ment to be a preview package for  those folks like you that cant wait (e.g. its a special service we do for firefox). so its not replacing your ffox 3.5,
<asac> 13:00 < asac> what you get is that boring Shiretoko named thing in the menu. you can safely use that
<slee> oh, will look again I did try looking in the menus, when my shortcut did nothing new
<asac> 13:00 < asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/161-FAQ-Why-is-my-firefox-3.5-still-called-Shiretoko.html
<asac> 13:00 < asac> slee: ^^
<asac> yes. we didnt migrate the default. for us its a separate app until we make it the default on the desktop. the idea is that users can still keep their old firefox working and still experiment with it
<slee> we're getting out of sync - hold on
 * asac goes and makes a coffee
<slee> asac: OK I understand - seems I just missed the shiretoko in menu. Plus an old blog said it was very old build got me worried
<slee> asac: great I see Skiretoko
<slee> but it says 'Beta' - surely not?
<asac> slee: thats a bug. yeah. check what is in about -> help
<asac> unfortunately i forgot to fix that in the 3.5.1 update. but we will get 3.5.2 soon so i will fix it there now
<slee> asac k - can't do yet as have FFx open
<asac> slee: 3.5.2 isnt available yet. what you can do is to enable the security testing repo
<asac> thats basically the bits that will get rolled
<slee> asac can I suggest no test in synaptic for 3.5 mention the Shiretoko menu item?
<asac> slee: not sure what you mean?
<asac> slee: the package description?
<slee> yes
<asac> hmm
<slee> cool. I also run minefield daily for bleeding edge, but like the official latest form MoCo as well for when feeling nervious
<slee> thnaks oyu for all your help
<slee> *you
<asac> slee: for the short description?
<asac> slee: we have a daily ppa too
<asac> with firefox 3.6 and firefox 3.5 and tbird 3.0 and others
 * slee check - means one in box below search list
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<asac> i would suggest that you enable both ... unless you dont want ffox 3.5 dailies too
<slee> asac I don't know if that is the short one
<asac> you can have all in parallel
<slee> currently says 'safe and easy web browser from Mozilla....'
<asac> the profiles are not shared (e.g. they are copied the first time you run) so you wont see profile bustage
<asac> slee: right. ok. let me think about it
<asac> safe and easy web browser from Mozilla - Codename: Shiretoko
<asac> maybe something like that
<asac> or
<asac> safe and easy web browser from Mozilla known as firefox 3.5 aka Shiretoko
<slee> asac; thank for pointing out ppa - will save me keep clicking on help->update
<slee> cheers
<asac> slee: you wil get another item in the menu for firefox 3.6 called "minefield" ;)(
<asac> slee: anyway. if you could upgrade the firefox-3.5 to the one in the security ppa that would help a lot
<slee> asac - just say 'intalled as Shiretoko in menus' ? or is that too variable?
<asac> thats too long
<asac> the short description must not have more then 70/80 chars afaik
<slee> asac what does that give me again?
<asac> slee: the security ppa? it gives you the security updates a few days ahead
<asac> e.g. after mozilla has finished pre-QA, but before they roll it officially
<slee> asac - ok I must be looking at the long one and it shows the short one first in the UI
<asac> they are usually super stable
<asac> its just that any user using that is helpful ... if he instantly reports regressions he might see
<slee> asa ok security PPA it is ;-)
<asac> here
 * slee adds
<asac> thanks. then instantly upgrade so you can use 3.5.1 right away
<asac> thanks
<asac> slee: you on jaunty right?
<slee> asac thats from  shiretoko menu item right?
<slee> yep jaunty
<asac> slee: what is from the shiretoko menu item?
<asac> (slee: remember to also install firefox-3.5-gnome-support if you are running gnome ... it doesnt get automatically pulled in until we make it the default (because kde folks complained))
<asac> slee: the upgrade you do using update-manager
<asac> after adding the ppa lines in software sources
<asac> is that what you asked?
<asac> e.g. system -> administration -> software sources
<slee> asac - I meant how do I run the firefox form the security ppa
<slee> asac - that is how I added the to lines to source yes
<asac> slee: its the same ... just add the ppa. and upgrade to latest (if you already have installed 3.5)
<slee> getting security error with new source on synaptic reload
<slee> whoops mean "signature"
<asac> slee: right. thats because ppa keys are signed. does the upgrade work?
<asac> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7EBC211F
<asac> try that on the command line
<asac> that will make the security issue go away
<slee> running now
<asac> thats for the security ppa
<slee> tah
<slee> yes only using security not daily for now
<asac> 247510BE  is for daily
<asac> ok
<asac> the run the command above ... its also explained on the ppa page
<asac> Signing key: ... "What is this?"
<slee> Geetin a message that ffx must be restarted so I need to close chatzilla
<slee> so it is an "upgrade" not parallel now?
<slee> do I need the 3.5 package as well
 * slee getting a little confused
<asac> sorry. not sure. if you installed the firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support packages through synpatic before
<asac> just upgrading will give you the right thing
<slee> yes i did
<slee> k,
<asac> and yes. you need to restart firefox
<asac> after the upgrade
<slee> thanks again for all your help
<asac> slee: you can verify that in about -> help
<asac> there you should see 3.5.1
<slee> one day I like to understand what you've done with branding and XUL runner
<asac> yes. stay in this channel and you will understand at some point
<asac> it pops up frequently enough ;)
<slee> is there a web page explaining for noobs to the mysteries of pkg management?
<slee> hehe
<asac> xulrunner -> basically all the firefox is not firefox, but xulrunner ...
<asac> if you build firefox on top of xulrunner it just takes 4 minutes to build
<asac> firefox is basically justa javascript and xml (xul)
<slee> xull runner I know have used - but interested why you chose to use
<slee> any way must go now
<asac> ok cu around
<slee> ciao
<asac> welcome
 * slee goes to enjoy ffx 3.5
 * gnomefreak has now gotten very very pissed off
<gnomefreak> now my known good card has no GUI
<gnomefreak> oh msybe i know why
<gnomefreak> maybe this will fix the 8400 problem (maybe == most likely not)
<gnomefreak> asac: morning
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> i will be screwing around with getting into a GUI at least for a little while
<asac> i feel with you ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have any xorg.conf?
<asac> i think good way is just to move that away somewhere and see if X works perfectly without any xorg.conf (which it should nowadays)
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah but i doubt that is why i cant get in with new card not even into bios
<gnomefreak> its worth a shot
<gnomefreak> ok its moved the 180 drivers are installed ill be back im gonna try to restart
<gnomefreak> ok am i here
<gnomefreak> oh hell be back
<asac> poor gnomefreak ;)
<slee> asac: hi again
<slee> unfortunately Shiretoko does not start
<slee> I get the profile manager dialog and then nothing more
<gnomefreak> i forgot that the upstream nvidia drivers changed the xorg.conf  however my 8400 is still an issue
<gnomefreak> asac: is tseliot still our X guy?
<asac> slee: can you run firefox-3.5 from a console and see what you get there?
<slee> asac: huh! that worked and now so does the menu item
<slee> I wonder if it is as FFX 3.0 is also running now.
<slee> mighty weird
<slee> oh no output to terminal at all - good sign
<gnomefreak> slee: try ps aux | grep firefox if one is running you should see 2 processes
<gnomefreak> is 2 is running you will see 3
<gnomefreak> grep == 1 firefox entry
<gnomefreak> be back in a minute i hope
<fta> asac, damn, tb3 is stuck at b3, no b4pre now that b3 has been released. it breaks the dailies
<fta> asac, oh. i see, your fault
<asac> is b3 really realeased? its just tagged aafaik
<gnomefreak> ok back to the 173 set up with upstream drivers. i really need to find out why the 8400 is not compatible with the PC
<slee> asac gnomefreak : all is well now with Shiretoko, very strange
<slee> will let you know any problems now using security ppa
<fta> asac, cat build-tree/mozilla/mail/config/version-191.txt
<fta> 3.0b3
<fta> cat build-tree/mozilla/mail/config/version.txt
<fta> 3.1a1pre
<asac> yes. its +build1
<asac> its not yet out afaik
<fta> no build* tag, just release
<asac> fta: yeah. i think thats their build tag atm
<gnomefreak> fta: do you have pastebin it using ubuntu pastebin?
<fta> yes
<eagles0513875> hey guys :)
<gnomefreak> fta: oh wait i think i can edit this fairly easy, something is wrong with mozilla pastebin so im changing it
<fta> gnomefreak, do you have a ~/.pastebinit.xml
<gnomefreak> fta: but i do need to see what address you are using
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<gnomefreak> oh i see
<fta> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/220468/
<gnomefreak> tftthanks removing bin from address worked
<gnomefreak> i gueess update iso update backup than email. i just need to find a back up app that compresses the .diffs so i can save as a tar.gz instead of 35+ diffs
<gnomefreak> s/tftthanks/fta thanks
<slee> asac: I have found the problem
<roy_hobbs> is there any way to use the daily PPA for only official releases?
<gnomefreak> roy_hobbs: no
<fta> roy_hobbs, no, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa is probably what you want
<gnomefreak> thats it
<gnomefreak> might want to drop the edge. part
<roy_hobbs> It's 3.5.1 an official release?
<gnomefreak> yes
<roy_hobbs> oh missed it sorry
<gnomefreak> 1-2 days ago it became final
<gnomefreak> asac: lots of sparc + hppa build failues
<slee> asac: fyi if I start Shiretoko with any profile other than default it fails - even creating a new one
<slee> I've got profiel dialog to come up every tiem I launch
<gnomefreak> odd part as of yesterday 3.5.1 in daily isnt final
<slee> the error is XWindows -  The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'
<gnomefreak> 3.5.1~hg20090716r26073+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  nevermind maybe it is
<slee> that's all I get in stderr
<slee> I have to go but will pop back Tueday or you can email me
<gnomefreak> slee: rename your 3.5 profile and try. the default should be 3.0 IIRC
<slee> huh? - the i seem to be sharing same default with 3.0 and 3.5
<asac> sry on the phone
<slee> must go
<gnomefreak> maybe because you changed prefered apps?
 * gnomefreak be back
<asac> fta: oh really. what did i think ;)
 * gnomefreak needs to check something. i cant be that stupid theres no damn way. be back
<asac> fta: do you know how i can get a list of scons targets?
<asac> scons --help gives me the options
<asac> e.g. library=shared etc.
<asac> but i cannot find how to do a scons clean ;)
<asac> or see a list of targets available (which sounds odd because the optoin list is quite nice)
 * asac runs rm -r obj/
<asac> ;)
<asac> hmm. wtf is dtoa.c ;)
<asac> ah ok thats C
<asac> maybe using CFLAGS helps ;)
<eagles0513875> hey guys if you need anything tested even from source let me know
<asac> eagles0513875: you mean anything? please run the -security PPA ;)
<eagles0513875> link me baby one more time lol
<asac> lol
<asac> doesnt the awesome bar help ;)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<eagles0513875> what answer bar O_O
<asac> awesome bar
<asac> e.g. in firefox location bar just type: "-security ppa"
<asac> if you ever visited that page it should suggest it
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> im sshed into my linux box atm
<eagles0513875> and putty decided to crash when i was modifying the sources list or at least trying to with kate
<fta> asac, depends on how the scons rules file was made; it may or may not list the targets :P
 * eagles0513875 is getting upset at putty
<asac> fta: heh. ok. so is there any clean in google projects?
<asac> fta: anyway. what i really wanted to ask is where to best put something that creates headers before the build starts
<asac> at best only on gcc archs
<asac> in SConsscript
<asac> i guess chromium already does a bunch of pre-shuffeling bits. the v8 script is to simplish and doesnt do anthing like that
<eagles0513875> how can import the pgp key for the repo u linked me to asac
<asac> 13:21 < asac> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7EBC211F
<asac> eagles0513875: ^^
<eagles0513875> ty asac:)
<fta> chromium has gyp creating the scons files from a bunch of template, but there's a bug pending as they store those files in the source tree, which is not ideal for devs as they have to ignre those in their commits, so no real solution so far
<fta> templateS
<asac> fta: hmm.
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220553/
<asac> at best even only if the target file does not yet exist
<eagles0513875> ssh (putty) + xmig :) best way to test stuff out :)
<eagles0513875> *xming
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=15924
<asac> hmm. i dont want to use gyp
<fta> asac, "#°/bin/sh" ??
<asac> heh
<asac> i ran it with sh only ;)
<fta> looks like a temporary hack to me, they probably want to do that once, and maintain their files properly
<asac> i have that feeling that that single line would require quite a lot of python code ;)
<asac> yeah. then one can keep such a script for maintenance
<asac> ok. i will submit with that file attached and let them tell me what to do
<fta> good
<fta> hmm. i thought chromium had upstream the gyp files in v8 already..
<eagles0513875> asac: :) upgrading files atm using apt-build
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220554/
<fta> i will ask, PDT time
<asac> so you can use shlibtype=default or =hidden
<asac> works great here ;)
<asac> i am happy
<asac> there is some cruft in it which should go to a different patch
<asac> also the gcc 44 detection is non existing
<asac> so one has to set GCC_VERSION=44 in env
<fta> is -fno-strict-aliasing really needed for everything, i thought it was just needed for dtoa..
<asac> no its needed for everything.
<asac> it fails right on the first .cc file too
<asac> i think you are running Wno-error now ;)
<asac> but that will go to a different patch if they want it
<asac> let me check if symbolic-functions also works
<asac> too bad that i am not working on a git-svn checkout
<asac> maybe i should rather get one before i go crazy because of svn
<fta> you can sure do it for chromium, so should not be a problem for v8 either
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/UsingGit
<asac> yeah. except that v8 will not bust up my precious storage on my sources partition ;)
<asac> yeah i know git-svn pretty well
<fta> you probably don't know cl ;)
<asac> there is no v8 on git.chromium.org
<asac> anyway git-svn started. i think thats good enough for now
<asac> more than 370 revisions still to import ;)
<asac> yeah git cl i dont know
<asac> http://code.google.com/p/v8/wiki/UsingGit
<asac> so i am doing the right thing ;)
<asac> great
<fta> hm, is there a policy for /etc/default/ ?
<fta> i wonder if i should source /etc/default/chromium-browser in my launcher, or ship it in a new /etc/chromium-browser or something else..
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> i think /etc/default is only used for initscripts
<asac> for global configs use /etc/$pkgname
<asac> you could also say /etc/chromium/browser/
<asac> you could also say /etc/chromium/v8/
<asac> etc.
<asac> to allow other chromium- packages share the tree
<asac> oh. btw. there is no git cl package
<asac> its odd. the complete testcases suddenly started to work in the same v8 tree ;)
<fta> i don't think v8 should be jailed to chromium
<asac> jailed?
<fta>  /etc/chromium/v8/
<asac> well. its chromium-v8
<asac> thats the package name
<asac> so either its /etc/chromium-bprwser + -v8/ (if there are any settings at all) or it would be /etc/chromium/...
<asac> i just think that the chromium project could share directory
<asac> instead of creating them on their own
<rhollencamp> hey can somebody download this html file (http://pastebin.com/d44a0e47b) and tell me if it renders correctly for them? it works fine in IE6 running under wine but not firefox 3.0 or 3.5
<asac> well.
<asac> no need to
<asac> ie6 renders crap
<asac> so its almost certainly not ffox problem
<asac> if opera and chromium also render it like IE then yes.
<asac> please check that
<asac> http://acid3.acidtests.org/
<fta> asac, maybe we should rename the src package to just v8
<asac> rhollencamp: ^^ run that in IE6 and ffox  and other browsers
<Pici> Is FF 3.5.1 heading to the repositories at any point in time? I don't care when just as long as I have some answer to tell these people who for some reason want the latest and greatest (sorry, a bit annoyed at those people today)
<asac> fta: yes we can do that ;)
<rhollencamp> opera renders my test doc fine
<asac> fta: unless its a trademark (which it isafaik)
<fta> asac, eh?
<asac> v8
<asac> (TM)
<fta> asac, so what?
<asac> you cant name the chromium browser chrome ... i woulld think that taking the pure "v8" name would be proper
<asac> unless without getting ack from upstream to use it
<fta> debian started with just v8, and we have tons of other apps doing that, imho, you're getting chilly for nothing
 * asac is like a whipped dog if it comes to trademarks + FOSS ;)
<asac> ok. we can of course go the "until they complain" path
<fta> asac, "you cant name the chromium browser chrome" => true but why would i want to do that? it's not the same product
<asac> ok ok ...
 * asac gets brave again ;)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/220616/ ?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/220617/ for the full thing
<asac> fta: why the "default" at all? does that refer to a certain profile?
<asac> oh
<asac> ;)
<fta> asac, mostly because of this: http://codereview.chromium.org/149570
<asac> i find it strange that i cannot see the diff directly on that page
<fta> "download raw patch"
<asac> i want to see all side by side
<fta> file by file then
<fta> or file a bug :)
<asac> i dont see CHROMIUM_FLAGS specifically referred to
<asac> in that patch
<fta> I don't want to add --enable-plugins in the PPA builds, but i want to make it easy to power users to do it, through an env var or that default file
<asac> (in both patches actually)
<fta> look at *my* patch
<asac> ok so you need more code. ok
<asac> your patch only sets and sources it
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220616/
<asac> but doesnt use it
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220617/
<asac> heh
<asac> double poster
<asac> ok
 * asac the one who never looks back
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220631/
<asac> wonder if thats a gcc bug
<asac> for me it doesnt make much sense at least ;)
<fta> hm
<fta> ask doko
<asac> sure. but he is not online
<asac> but i guess he doesnt know
<asac> if i dont get reply on twitter i will send a mail to gcc list
<fta> SEAMONKEY_2_0b1_BUILD1
<fta> and THUNDERBIRD_3_0b3_RELEASE (again)
<micahg> asac: can you look at bug 400555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400555 in firefox-3.0 "package firefox-3.0 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: error creating directory `./usr/lib/firefox-3.0.11/components': No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400555
<micahg> I added a note about the ff3.5 bug that's similar
<fta> asac, lol https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-07-21/PreviousVersionBugs most of the bugs are for you ;)
<bmhm> hi there
<bmhm> asac, I finally subscribed you to that global menu issue
<bmhm> but on google code (upstream), you have to subscribe yourself
<kristina> does anyone know why js_RegExpClass is defined in /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/unstable/jsregexp.h, but not in the libmozjs.so it generates?
<asac> bmhm: whats the upstreawm url?
<asac> kristina: usually unstable are only unfrozen elements
<asac> but it might be a bug.
<micahg> asac: can you look at bug 400555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400555 in firefox-3.0 "package firefox-3.0 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: error creating directory `./usr/lib/firefox-3.0.11/components': No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400555
<asac> micahg: yeah already looked
<asac> not exaclty sure why we see that
<asac> the other was ok
<asac> but that one ... no idea
<asac> i think we hsould just properly test for the dir before touching
<asac> then we can avoid this
<micahg> it's not the same cause as the one you fixed for 3.5?
<asac> remind me tomorrow or so
<asac> habve to run (friday night)
<micahg> ok, I won't be on till Sunday
<asac> maybe the 3.5 didnt fix it completely
<micahg> well, 3.5's a different package
<micahg> this was for 3.0
<asac> micahg: thats ok i thik.
<asac> right. but we should do the same everywhere i guess
<micahg> I'll poke you Sunday :)
<asac> anyway ... off!
<micahg> indeed
<asac> thanks! enjoy your weekend too
<micahg> you too
<kristina> asac: thanks
<fta> asac, why does ff 3.0 open the profile manager on 1st run now (after an upgrade)?
<eagles0513875> hey guys hows firefox 3.5 looking
<admaia> asac, podes ajudar-me? estou estou à toa com o Flash, não tenho som depois de instalar o firefox 3.5
<micahg> asac isn't here right now
<admaia> ok, gracias
<bmhm> asac, I linked the upstream url in launchpads bug report.
<bmhm> asac, http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/issues/detail?id=462
<fta> mozilla 493541
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 493541 in jemalloc "jemalloc integration cause crashes when libraries or plugins dlopen with RTLD_DEEPBIND" [Critical,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=493541
<LLStarks> asac
<LLStarks> yo
<fta> jdstrand, is the security team taking care of the ia32-libs package?
<fta> jdstrand, <evmar> fta: % strings /usr/lib32/libpng12.so | grep 'libpng version' | head -1 libpng version 1.2.15beta5 - December 8, 2006
<fta> jdstrand, and looking at http://www.libpng.org/pub/png/libpng.html it doesn't look good
<jdstrand> fta: ia32-libs is in universe on hardy and later and is community supported
<fta> d'oh!
<jdstrand> fta: we'd be happy to process debdiffs though
<jdstrand> fta: I'm actually heading out, feel free to comment in the bug
<fta> noway for this package, that will be a hundreds-MB binary diff
<jdstrand> fta: if their is a better solution, we can consider it
<fta> the src package in karmic is over 700MB
<fta> just a sync with the build-in script, assuming hardy's png is correct
<fta> !info libpng12-0 hardy
<ubottu> libpng12-0 (source: libpng): PNG library - runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15~beta5-3ubuntu0.1 (hardy), package size 184 kB, installed size 360 kB
<fta> !info libpng12-0 hardy-security
<ubottu> 'hardy-security' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<fta> !info libpng12-0 hardy-backports
<ubottu> Package libpng12-0 does not exist in hardy-backports
<fta> well, *sigh*
<fta> i was trying to convince google to use more system libs, they pointed me to this :(
<reed_> fta: they should just use mozilla's libpng
<reed_> it's optimized, and it includes APNG!
<reed_> :)
<fta> reed_, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1171
<fta> reed_, "The versions of the patches in Mozilla's Bugzilla are stale WRT the current libpng releases."
<reed_> eh, I doubt that
<reed_> Glenn is pretty good about keeping us up-to-date
<reed_> mozilla bug 504805
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 504805 in ImageLib "Update libpng to version 1.2.38" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=504805
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-18
<fta> asac, didn't you commit the full screen flash crasher fix? it's still crashing here (3.6)
<fta> "Well, this is embarrassing.
<fta> Minefield is having trouble recovering your windows and tabs. This is usually caused by a recently opened web page."
 * fta blames reed_ 
<reed_> lol
<eagles0513875> who broke what now lol
<UnderSampled> Hello!
<EruditeHermit> fta, asac: hey
<gnomefreak> i think i fixed my graphics problems finally :) seems power supply was too weak to run the 2 cards i got so i got 6200
<gnomefreak> fta2: after installing the nvidia 6200 (i should beable to use o3d with this card) it tells me i dont have plugin installed when i click on a demo. you are not here i know but let me know your thoughts
<EruditeHermit> fta: hi, which version of nvidia cg do you include in your o3d plugin?
<EruditeHermit> fta: I managed to get it to work with amd64
<EruditeHermit> fta: the nvidia cg in the repositories is broken with ATI cards. You need version 2.2 to fix the bug
<mac_v> asac> hi... when firefox updates in Jaunty, it doesnt prompt for a restart
<mac_v> in ff3.5
<EruditeHermit> hey is there a PPA with firefox 3.5.1 not nightly but the release?
<om26er> hello any tell me is there a way that i remove firefox 3.0 and just install firefox 3.5 on ubuntu???
<gnomefreak> om26er: what version of ubuntu
<om26er> jaunty
<gnomefreak> om26er: you should beable to remove 3.0 and install 3.5 from repos not sure if ubufox back pushed to jaunty (fixed version
<gnomefreak> om26er: try to remove it but before you agree to it please pastebin the output
<om26er> what output??
<gnomefreak> om26er: and most extensions may not work
<om26er> is there being any work on that
<gnomefreak> om26er: open terminal than type sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.0 and paste the output to pastebin
<gnomefreak> om26er: we can but i dont know about all but mine are set for 3.5 but they havent been pushed to repos
<om26er> w8
<om26er> what is the pastebin address
<gnomefreak> om26er: extensions i mean are from jaunty repos. most from addons.mozilla should work but depends on the one you want
<gnomefreak> om26er: paste.ubuntu.com
<om26er> but firefox is removed
<om26er> how come i open the site
<gnomefreak> om26er: that is your only browser?
<om26er> yes
<gnomefreak> om26er: install epiphany
<gnomefreak> om26er: install epiphany-browser
<om26er> these three items were removed
<om26er> Removing firefox ...
<om26er> Removing firefox-3.0 ...
<om26er> Removing firefox-3.0-branding
<gnomefreak> om26er: than remove 3.0 and install 3.5
<gnomefreak> om26er: if you are on gnome its a good idea to install firefox-3.5-gnome-support (fixes some issues on kdeas well
<om26er> when i do that it also install firefox 3.0 fireofox 3.0-branding
<gnomefreak> s/kdeas/kde as
<gnomefreak> om26er: ah then no you cant remove it
<om26er> how about a build from ppa
<gnomefreak> om26er: just edit the menu and take 3.0 out of it
<gnomefreak> om26er: you can try but not sure if anyone did that ffor PPA but should have
<gnomefreak> om26er: you can try from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<gnomefreak> no promises that it will help
<om26er> it shud
<gnomefreak> yes it should but i dont use security repo
<gnomefreak> and im not on jaunty
<gnomefreak> testing on karmic atm
<gnomefreak> it will take too many things that i use
<gnomefreak> om26er: i dont recommend trying it since the security repo will remove other things
<gnomefreak> asac: ubufox still wants to be removed with firefox-3.0 << thought this was fixed in 0.8
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> asac: come on!! nm0.8 doesn't pull modemmanager
<BUGabundo> so I did a fresh install (got 0.7.1), 3g worked, set my sources.list, upgraded, lost 3G :(
<BUGabundo> had to boot from liveusb, download the deb, chroot, install, reboot
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: are there locolized versions of 3.5.1 ?
<BUGabundo> users reporting lang packs from 3.5.0 are incompatible with it
<BUGabundo> asac: I can't purge  flashplugin-installer
<BUGabundo> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221207/
<ScottK> asac: Around?
<BUGabundo> hey ScottK
<BUGabundo> don't thinkg so
<BUGabundo> been trying to ping him all day
<ScottK> BUGabundo: Thanks.
 * ScottK was looking for an ubuntu-mir person, so I guess I'll move one.
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> asac, http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/5dfbadda21300b37#
<fta> asac, http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/5bd9d185a45f81ba#
<BUGabundo> fta the flash grabing keyb bug is back :(
<fta> never disappeared for me
<BUGabundo> no?
<BUGabundo> did for me for 2 weeks
<fta> hm, maybe. i'm not using flash very much
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> and now on a fresh install
<BUGabundo> flashinstaller was pulled in and won't go away :8
<fta> asac, http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/aabc1472bf19b2f5#
<BUGabundo> fta did you had any trouble with your mini9 wifi and jaunty?
<fta> no mini9 here, nc10
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I remember someone say they had one
<BUGabundo> nvm them
<fta> asac has one
<fta> i wanted a mini10, but it arrived too late/limited/expensive
<BUGabundo> ok
<mac_v> fta>  hi... when firefox updates in Jaunty, it doesnt prompt for a restart
<mac_v> firefox3.5 that is
<BUGabundo> mac_v: browser restart or system restart?
<mac_v> BUGabundo~ browser restart
<fta> i see, it's looking for a process called firefox, which is obviously wrong for 3.5 at the moment
<fta> asac, ^^ that's one more for you
<BUGabundo> ahhaahahahahah
<BUGabundo> you need a ToDo list
<fta> well, i guess i can commit a fix
<BUGabundo> the size of this
<BUGabundo> poor asac
<fta> done
<fta> mac_v, will be in the next upload
<mac_v> fta~ nice... also the ff35 link hasnt been updated,
<mac_v> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mac_v> fta~ the link doesnt mention about the firefox-3.5-gnome support package , which needs to be installed
<fta> that's asac's blog, I can't do anything about that
<mac_v> fta~ had spoked to asac about this, he said he would look into it , maybe he forgot
<mac_v> fta~ ok... or maybe the link could be pointed to the mozteam's wiki  , with the info ...
<BUGabundo> mac_v: htat '~' really messes my irc client :)
<BUGabundo> do you really need it ?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: better ;p
<BUGabundo> much
<mac_v> BUGabundo: BTW , which irc client?
<BUGabundo> pidgin with an huge amount of plugins
<mac_v> oh.. ok
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 116M 2009-07-13 18:10 chromium-browser_3.0.194.0~svn20090713r20481.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 252M 2009-07-14 18:20 chromium-browser_3.0.195.0~svn20090714r20617.orig.tar.gz
<fta> d'oh, +136 MB in one day
<fta> gasp, 45k new files
<fta> lol, mozilla 479898
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 479898 in Networking "support for WiFi access point scanning" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=479898
<e-jat> fta : http://paste.ubuntu.com/221427/
<e-jat> ff close suddenly if i opening .pdf
<fta> try to get a proper backtrace
<e-jat> shiretoko closed unexpectedly while closing acroread
<e-jat> owh ok ..
<BUGabundo> e-jat: $ firefox-3.X -g
<fta> start ff with -g once you have the -dbg packages installed (both ff and xul)
<e-jat> ic .
<e-jat> how to get the output file
<e-jat> manually cNp ?
<e-jat> manually copy n paste ?
<fta> the instructions are on the wiki, don't remember the url, i'm not much into bugs myself
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<fta> hm, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ seems dead
<BUGabundo> worked this after noon
<BUGabundo> but some devs now compaling LP is dead
<BUGabundo> at least brz
<BUGabundo> so I guess its Data Center probs *again*?
<e-jat> does we need to install all dbg package?
<BUGabundo> ahhaah
<BUGabundo> e-jat: its *just* something like 300MiBs of packages :)
<e-jat> package-dbg
<e-jat> Reading state information... Done
<e-jat> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<e-jat>   firefox-3.5-dbg libc6-dbg libcairo2-dbg libgtk2.0-0-dbg libnspr4-0d-dbg
<e-jat>   libnss3-1d-dbg libpango1.0-0-dbg xulrunner-1.9.1-dbg
<fta> at least xul and ff, depending of where you crashes is, you may need to add more
<e-jat> 0 upgraded, 8 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<e-jat> Need to get 91.6MB of archives.
<BUGabundo> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5-dbg \      xulrunner-1.9.1-dbg \      libgtk2.0-0-dbg \      libnss3-1d-dbg \      libnspr4-0d-dbg \      libpango1.0-0-dbg \      libcairo2-dbg \      libc6-dbg
<e-jat> do i need all that ?
<fta> youR
<e-jat> ok .. im installingall that ..
<BUGabundo> there really should be a metapackage for each version of FF
<BUGabundo> asac: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> don't you agree fta?
<BUGabundo> making it much easier to install debug packages
<fta> BUGabundo, we discussed that a couple of times with asac, but it's still undone
<BUGabundo> fta I know! I've been in at least two of them
<LLStarks> where the hell is asac?
<LLStarks> he messes with fontconfig and then skips town.
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: true
<BUGabundo> haven't seen all day
<BUGabundo> (11:06:56 PM) update@identi.ca: [Identi.ca] asac: ♺ @fta: Dell on Google's Chrome OS and More: http://is.gd/1CkNQ
<BUGabundo> last dent
<LLStarks> how you do that?
<BUGabundo> do what?
<BUGabundo> dents?
<BUGabundo> I type : last asac
<BUGabundo> on xmpp
<BUGabundo> and it fetchs his last dent
<BUGabundo> see help for more, err help
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: you on identica too?
<LLStarks> wha?
<BUGabundo> last llstarks
<BUGabundo> (11:10:55 PM) update@identi.ca: [Identi.ca] No such user.
<LLStarks> last asac
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: http://identi.ca
<BUGabundo> its a FLOSS µblog and Social Network
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: I said XMPP... not IRC
<BUGabundo> eheheeh
<LLStarks> jeez, i'm a 22yo child of the internet yet i don't know these things
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
<BUGabundo> you too young
<BUGabundo> been here since I was 15 yo
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> almost 14 y ago
<BUGabundo> now I feel old.... thanks LLStarks
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: how are you liking it ?
<LLStarks> what?
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: identica
<LLStarks> looks nice
<BUGabundo> what were we talking about !?
<BUGabundo> we all are there
<LLStarks> a poor man's twitter at first glance
<BUGabundo> so feel free to look for us
<BUGabundo> poor man????
 * BUGabundo slaps LLStarks
<BUGabundo> its supeior in almost every way
<LLStarks> enlighten me
<BUGabundo> its FLOSS, Federated, has groups, admins
<BUGabundo> active developed and with public BTS
<BUGabundo> has several XMPP gateways
<BUGabundo> file embed
<BUGabundo> and will support OEmbed soon
<BUGabundo> also OAuth to come on 0.9
<BUGabundo> need more LLStarks ?
<BUGabundo> who's the poor man now?
<LLStarks> m
<LLStarks> e
<LLStarks> that's quite impressive stuff under the hood
<BUGabundo> forgot one new: themable
<LLStarks> bitchin'
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-19
<fta> asac, funny.. http://codereview.chromium.org/155558
<BUGabundo> linux: add flash workarounds
<BUGabundo> there goes QT and KDE
<BUGabundo> This adds a few workarounds for Flash bugs on linux, hooking gtk and X
<fta> chromium uses gtk, not qt, so what?
<BUGabundo> nothing nothing
<fta> reed_, http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/search?string=contentLoadURL  is it true or false by default?
 * BUGabundo stolen from @yofel: gn folks [mv /dev/awake /dev/bed]
<nikolam> asac, hi
<nikolam> Why Seamonkey 1.1.17 is declined for Hardy/LTS?
<nikolam> I made it yesterday from source found in Gnomefreak`s PPA and it works fine, now. Even got 64-bit enigmail done.
<gnomefreak> micahg: he hasnt pushed it to any repo yet
<gnomefreak> oops
<micahg> :)
<micahg> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nikolam: it hasnt been pushed and i have it built in PPA already for karmic iirc but its on his list to push
<gnomefreak> micahg: hi sorry for the ping ;)
<gnomefreak> nikolam: i stay on top of seamonkey normally its packaged within a week of release. now sunbird is a diffferent story i try to stay on top of it but that doesnt happen alot of times they are the 2 main projects i maintain
<nikolam> great. I am already using it, I compiled from source/patch you provided, looks fine on Hardy 64bit :)
<nikolam> I some testing is needed..
<gnomefreak> nikolam: enigmail is a mess it needs to be redone but we havent gotten to it
<gnomefreak> nikolam: i have locale builds for all supported versions and testing atleast on 32bit has been sucessful
<nikolam> I made enigmail, too, There is some manual on enigmail forum I followed. it works on 64-bit SM
<nikolam> 64-bit works here
<gnomefreak> i can build it fine from .xpi however we really need to fix the whole package for repos
<nikolam> Can I help testing releases of SM, etc,
<nikolam> I can Use Vm`s also and native install of Karmic
<gnomefreak> nikolam: sure i push them to PPA when im done with them. seamonkey2 is fairly old and that is due to problem with mozilla-devscripts once i get latest tarball i will fix the patching issue and start again on it
<gnomefreak> installing SM2 should work from my PPA but i dont remember what versions i built for. it says failed but it should use last sucessful build
<nikolam> gnomefreak, I just had some problems with 1.1.15 available in your ppa, i think, it wasn`t working with some extensions. After instaling from repos, it worked. i had to remove your ppa from repos list .
<nikolam> I installed SM2 from ppa :)
<nikolam> and it is working here on hardy/64
<gnomefreak> nikolam: its better to not have my PPA in sources list since they are my main testing packages 1.1.17 should have fixed the extension issues
<nikolam> I am now on 1.1.17 so I think it is safe to re-enable Ppa
<nikolam> ok man
<nikolam> So, can I help testing and how would be best?
<gnomefreak> nikolam: i suggest just getting the .deb from PPA but most packages at this time should be safe
<gnomefreak> i have 2-3 more bugs to work out in sunbird and i can finall be done with that :)
<nikolam> i use sunbird.
<nikolam> so i should download sunbird from your PPA and give it a test?
<gnomefreak> maybe i can drop the whole convert part of rules
<gnomefreak> nikolam: sunbird i fixed a few things already just working on icon bug and build-dep bug
<gnomefreak> nikolam: sunbird is safe as it is
<nikolam> I am capable producing .debs if I have .dsc and sources
<gnomefreak> it will be getting updated when i get a chance
<nikolam> so i can make it on fly for hardy for testing
<gnomefreak> PPA's do it for you :)
<gnomefreak> once i get a chance to fix the rest of bugs i will push to PPA. monday i wont be here unless its for a few minutes and the full week of 27th i wont be here
<nikolam> where do i post responces for testing and what to look for while testing
 * gnomefreak should really talk to mvo about this apt bug
<micahg> gnomefreak: seems like asac forgot about bug 365965 when he released ff3.5.1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365965 in ubufox "[MASTER] Firefox3.5 recommends ubufox but should suggest ubufox" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365965
<gnomefreak> nikolam: you can post them to the mailing list (see topic) or you can email me
<nikolam> great gnome
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah i marked a bug invalid this morning because it was already filed. i will look at it if i am up in a bit
<micahg> people keep commenting, I was thinking to clean up the description with one of those DO NOT POST UNLESS YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO ADD type of thing
<micahg> sorry for caps, but appropriate :)
<nikolam> gnomefreak, it only bugs me asac marked rejected SM 1.1.17 for hardy/interpid?
<gnomefreak> i will look at it and provide a diff on the bug
<gnomefreak> nikolam: do you have a bug #
<micahg> ok, thanks :)
<micahg> I guess I probably oculd do that too...
<nikolam> 356274
<gnomefreak> micahg: once i start it will take all of 3 minutes :)
<micahg> ok, then you do it :)
<micahg> it'll take me more than that
<micahg> I've got about 60 bugs waiting on responses from me...
<gnomefreak> :)
<micahg> and I still need sleep
<micahg> how ya doin BTW...
<gnomefreak> maybe a bit longer. looking to see what he has done with this
<nikolam> gnomefreak, 356274
<gnomefreak> bug 356274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356274 in seamonkey "[MASTER] Please update seamonkey to latest 1.1.17" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356274
<nikolam> yup declined for hardy/interpid
<gnomefreak> nikolam: ok if i see him i will remind him
<gnomefreak> micahg: Suggests: ubufox  in firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> ah 3.5 needs to be moved
<micahg> yeah, I think he fixed 3.0
<micahg> 3.0.12 seems to suggest now
<micahg> no, 3.0.11 was also suggest
<gnomefreak> ok im grabbing 3.5 source atm so it will be a bit
<micahg> I think asac's dream is to recommend
<micahg> but unless we can uncouple ubufox from all the gnome deps, we can't
<gnomefreak> we tried that and it caused problems so i will do it and see what he thinks
<micahg> yeah, that can be for later
<micahg> right now, if we just move from recommend to suggest, most of the people will stop complaining
<micahg> and someone just opened anoth bug for it...
<gnomefreak> micahg: working on it and i should have debdiff in the next 2 or so hours. shit!!
<micahg> wow
<micahg> I duped the bug
<gnomefreak> ok grabbed wrong version :( i think i know the icon bug in sunbird i hope
<gnomefreak> micahg: uploaded .debdiff to bug
<gnomefreak> bug 339400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339400 in firefox-3.0 "FireFox crashed while running doing search in Stellarium (dup-of: 324176)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324176 in kdebase-runtime "Oxygen widget style causes various KDE apps to crash on exit" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324176
<gnomefreak> huh
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/399400
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399400 in lightning-sunbird "Sunbird does not use highest resolution icon" [Undecided,In progress]
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> eh should fix branch anyway
 * gnomefreak really should have taken the day off
<BUGabundo> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo
<gnomefreak> ok pushing sunbird for testing icon bug than i guess later this week fix my branch
<gnomefreak> check email once more than im gone
<BUGabundo> fta: where do you have the docs for your PPA bots?
<fta> BUGabundo, why?
<BUGabundo> fta for #exaile guys to put a daily ppa
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/401367
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 401367 in nautilus "View mode always changes to Icons" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> errrr
<BUGabundo> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts
<BUGabundo> found it here
<fta> yes
<fta> BUGabundo, send them here if they need help
<e-jat> !ping asac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping asac
<BUGabundo> ahah
<e-jat> BUGabundo: any idea with this bug 371890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371890 in adobe-flashplugin "package adobe-flashplugin 10.0.22.87-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371890
<BUGabundo> ME ME ME
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> I can't remove mine
<BUGabundo> wait that
<e-jat> u also cant remove?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> and I'm on karmic
<e-jat> me too
<BUGabundo> The following partially installed packages will be configured:
<BUGabundo>   flashplugin-installer
<BUGabundo> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BUGabundo> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<BUGabundo> Setting up flashplugin-installer (10.0.22.87ubuntu2) ...
<BUGabundo> cd: 143: can't cd to /var/cache/flashplugin-installer
<BUGabundo> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-installer (--configure):
<BUGabundo>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<BUGabundo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BUGabundo> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<e-jat> hope there will someone to look at it .. or else .. im stuck with any other package..
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> e-jat: $ sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<e-jat> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221982/
<e-jat> is it ok ?
<e-jat> BUGabundo: thanks a lot :)
<BUGabundo> yeah that's what I get
<e-jat> my flash work
<BUGabundo> you don't have much holding on it
<BUGabundo> you are fine
<e-jat> again ..
<e-jat> :)
<e-jat> 1 not fully installed or removed. <-- its ok .. ill try to ignore before it going to be fix
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> been doing that for 2 daus
<e-jat> going out for a while .. see ya in a few hour ..
<BUGabundo> darn asac when on vacation :(
<e-jat> owh .. no wonder ..
<e-jat> asac: is on vacation ..
<e-jat> we will raise to him when he coming back from vacation :)
<e-jat> gtg ... c ya in a short while ..
<fta> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in jaunty
<fta> !info adobe-flashplugin karmic
<fta> !info adobe-flashplugin karmicccc
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> 'karmicccc' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<fta> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87-2intrepid1 (partner), package size 3870 kB, installed size 9976 kB (Only available for i386 lpia)
<BUGabundo> fta ahahahahahaha
<fta> partner, so adobe broke it
<BUGabundo> I guess so
<fta> -2intrepid1? lol
<fta> Only available for i386 lpia, pfff
<BUGabundo> eeheeh
<BUGabundo> fta darn
<BUGabundo> I can't get some food, and get ahead of me ?!
<BUGabundo> :))
<micahg> ping asac
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> MIA all weekeng
<BUGabundo> I think he went on vacations and forgot to let us know
<micahg> I was afraid of that, ok it'll wait till tomorrow
<fta> [Fri 17 21:32] <asac> habve to run (friday night)
<BUGabundo> fta he must be reaching grece by now, if he is still running :)
<micahg> yeah, I was here then :)
 * fta turning the TV on to see if asac is in the news..
<BUGabundo> ahahhahahahahaahhaaahahhaahhaahahahahahahaaahahh
<FirstSgt> is it possible to get FF 3.5 for ubuntu (64)
<micahg> FirstSgt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<BUGabundo> FirstSgt: I'm running it
<BUGabundo> even running FF 3.6
<FirstSgt> cool, i have firefox-3.6
<FirstSgt> s/6/5/g
<BUGabundo> FirstSgt: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<FirstSgt> i've just totally 100% ditched Microsoft in all ways shapes and forms on all of the office computers.
<micahg> BUGabundo: we're not pushing that if people want stable
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> better micahg?
<micahg> mozilla-security ppa if they're willing to take a little risk and get the updates first
<micahg> a little
<BUGabundo> it was what I had on hand !
<micahg> there's still some risk involved
<micahg> that has to be explain
<micahg> *explained
<micahg> cool FirstSgt
<FirstSgt> nice.  I think this should work.
<FirstSgt> I was very concerned about the FF 3.5 exploit found on milworm.  does that shell code apply to linux versions as well?
<micahg> idk, but 3.5.1 is already in the repos
<FirstSgt> hopefully fixed
<micahg> yes, indeed
<FirstSgt> very scary someone can write javascript that can overflow the browser and create user accounts.
<FirstSgt> then use cross-site-scripting exploits on thousands of other sites to implement it
<FirstSgt> since our company uses a lot of open source (we donate a lot too :)), I check the exploit sites every day.  I found it a lot safer than running MS based products like sharepoint (the cost to update is insane so small businesses stay at the lower (exploitable) versions).
<FirstSgt> but thanks for your help guys.
<micahg> np
<fta> damn, i've posted chromium twice
<BUGabundo> fta where?
<fta> ppa
<fta> BUGabundo, https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
 * BUGabundo presses cancel button
<FirstSgt> okay, so now that i've updated no pages show up.  it says firefox is in offline mode
<FirstSgt> how can i change this?
<bluekuja> asac, hello
<micahg> File menu?
<FirstSgt> wow
<FirstSgt> thanks
<micahg> np
<BUGabundo> FirstSgt: File> Offline
<BUGabundo> bluekuja: asac is MIA
<bluekuja> BUGabundo, since when?
<BUGabundo> since Friday
<bluekuja> he left his house then for the weekend
<BUGabundo> :\
<micahg1> FirstSgt: I didn't see the second post on slashdot
<fta> ?
<micahg> http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2009-2479
<reed_> it's all garbage
<reed_> it's a non-exploitable DoS
<reed_> nobody actually took the time to ask Mozilla about it
<micahg> ah, ok
<reed_> we're posting a blog post soon
<micahg> reed_: are you the official mozilla guy here?
<reed_> mozilla bug 504342
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 504342 in Layout: Text "Investigate milw0rm 9158 "unicode stack overflow"" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=504342
<reed_> I am one Mozilla guy here.
<BUGabundo> micahg: he is
<reed_> there are others
<micahg> well, I'm opening a bug in our tracker as well
<reed_> ok, you can link it to the bug I posted above
<micahg> yep, thanks :)
<micahg> so would this be low importance?
<reed_> yes
<reed_> it's just a DoS
<BUGabundo> eheh _just_ lol
<micahg> reed_: what about this one: http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2009-2478
<micahg> was that already fixed in 3.5.1?
<reed_> no
<reed_> not fixed yet... it's just a DoS, too
<micahg> ok, so I'll open an issue for that too
<micahg> is the private bug, the one in progress?
<micahg> and the one I should link to?
<reed_> CVE-2009-2478 maps to mozilla bug 502648
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #502648: NotPermitted
<micahg> ok
<reed__> http://blog.mozilla.com/security/2009/07/19/milw0rm-9158-stack-overflow-crash-not-exploitable-cve-2009-2479/
<reed_> micahg: ^
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> I just read it
<micahg> and I just posted the other CVE to ff 3,5
<fta> asac, http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/deps/third_party/ffmpeg/README.chromium :(
<fta> that part: "The following flags are used for Google Chrome, which also include non-free decoders (H.264, AAC and MP3)"
<BUGabundo> fta do you really think asac log will be all that big ?? eheh
<fta> he often reads the logs directly posted to him, so maybe. so far, it still fits in my scrollbar (oldest entry is Fri 15:33)
<BUGabundo> ok
<reed_> fta: re your question -- did you get an answer?
<reed_> or do I need to ask?
<BUGabundo> fta so what's app with chromium codecs?
<fta> reed_, hm, which question?
<fta> BUGabundo, what's app? can't parse that
<reed_> [17:22:40] <fta> reed_, http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/search?string=contentLoadURL  is it true or false by default?
<fta> reed_, i guessed it's enabled by default but the link gives a confusing result
<BUGabundo>  fta: so that's it, Google Chrome and Chromium will diverge /wrt the list of audio/video codecs.. :( http://is.gd/1Eyi1  *sigh*
<fta> BUGabundo, what's your question?
<fta> BUGabundo, Chromium has ogg, vorbis and theora, Google Chrome has that + H.264, AAC and MP3 which are non-free
<BUGabundo> ahh right
<BUGabundo> though so
<BUGabundo> but distros already have that right?
<BUGabundo> I'll be able to play mp3 and h264 on it?
<fta> nope, not until i change something
<BUGabundo> oopss
<fta> i can make chromium depend on chromium-codecs | chromium-codecs-nonfree with the latter in multiverse or something like that (but ppa and multiverse; no idea...)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-19
<bobby> When I try and open FF4.0b2pre I get this message: Error: Could not launch application Failed to execute child process "firefox-4.0" (no such file or directory)
<bobby> Help?
<bobby> I'm in Maverick 64bit BTW
<DanaG> Weird... Firefox is giving me a highly non-standard file chooser.
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/dialog.png
<DanaG> "too much recursion"
<DanaG> I also get that in console.
<fta2> chrisccoulson, hi, why do i have to re-add firefox-3.5-branding to upgrade firefox ??
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - which release?
<fta2> Setting up firefox-3.5-branding (3.6.8~hg20100714r34432+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid) ...
<micahg> that doesn't sound good
<fta2> The following packages have been kept back: firefox firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support language-pack-en language-pack-gnome-en language-pack-gnome-en-base language-pack-gnome-ja language-pack-ja-base
<fta2> and after dist-upgrade:
<fta2> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<fta2>   firefox-3.5-branding
<fta2> The following packages have been kept back:  language-pack-en language-pack-gnome-en language-pack-gnome-en-base language-pack-gnome-ja language-pack-ja-base
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, firefox-3.5-branding should have disappeared in the dailies
<fta2> it re-appeared
<micahg> fta2: that's an old build
<micahg> fta2: amd64?
<fta2> yes
<micahg> fta2: you have another couple hours till it builds
<fta2> you mean couple of days
<micahg> fta2: no, should be hours, 69 jobs/12 builders
<fta2> lp is totally wrong, it's been 9h for more than 3 days
<micahg> fta2: that was when there was 600 jobs
<fta2> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev/+build/1876498
<fta2> created on 2010-07-16
<fta2> Start in 1 hour
<micahg> ugh, it'll be superceded
<fta2> nope, it's -dev
<micahg> oh
<fta2> it means that x64 users of this ppa are doomed
<micahg> oh, sorry, I would've had it bumped 3 days ago, I only had him bump chromium daily
<fta2> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<fta2> chrisccoulson, what's supposed to happen /wrt chromium & UNE? i see no activity from anyone else but me on this package
<fta2> it's alarming
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - yeah, it was meant to be me helping out, but i've been busy with the mozilla security backports
<chrisccoulson> i'll tell you this week what is happening
<fta2> ok
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i suspect kazehakase doesn't build on karmic because it pulls in both versions of xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> (it pulls in xulrunner-1.9.1 indirectly via ruby)
<chrisccoulson> which sucks....
<chrisccoulson> although the current version in the PPA doesn't build because i broke autotools
<asac> chrisccoulson: here in linaro room next to the food/snack place
<chrisccoulson> hi asac, i'm in the desktop room atm
<chrisccoulson> fta2, what format is the chromium translations in?
<chrisccoulson> it's another new format isn't it?
<slimb00> need help in window.focus
<slimb00> cant set focus to a add window
<slimb00> add on
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> Firefox 4.0 started using it's own file browser, and not nautilus for open/save, how can I change it back to use nautilus?
<Milos_SD> Firefox 4.0 started using it's own file browser, and not nautilus for open/save, how can I change it back to use nautilus?
<gnomefreak> can you give me an example of what you are doing?
<Milos_SD> gnomefreak, me?
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: yes
<Milos_SD> when I want to save something, image for example
<Milos_SD> now I have diferent dialog for it
<Milos_SD> not the nautilus one that have side panel on the left
<gnomefreak> what are you using? save as, save, ect
<gnomefreak> thats a nautilus setting (the side bar)
<Milos_SD> save image as
<gnomefreak> k
<Milos_SD> and File -> Open
<Milos_SD> same dialogs
<gnomefreak> testing
<Milos_SD> gnomefreak, I'm uploading screenshot of that dialog right now
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: ok im still looking for an image
<Milos_SD> http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/6075/screenshotsaveimage.png
<Milos_SD> here it is
<Milos_SD> that is what I get now
 * gnomefreak kind of likes the dialog
<gnomefreak> im making sure that is what you are seeing
<gnomefreak> yep that is the one
<fta2> chrisccoulson, hey, the langpacks are in .grd format. not something common i'm afraid, and far from .pot
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: sorry but i dont see a way of doing it but you may want to check the advanced settings just be very careful
<chrisccoulson> fta2, cool, thanks
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: you want to wait for someone that knows more about FF4
<Milos_SD> gnomefreak, ok
<Milos_SD> in advanced settings there is nothing for file dialogs :)
<slimb00> window.focus() not working !! lease help.
<fta2> chrisccoulson, just forwarded you an email on that topic
<chrisccoulson> fta2, thanks
<Milos_SD> gnomefreak, I want this dialog: http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/4080/screenshotsaveas.png
<Milos_SD> :D
<chrisccoulson> Milos_SD, what DE are you on?
<Milos_SD> chrisccoulson, Gnome
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, works here
<Milos_SD> in Opera I have normal nautilus dialog, but now on Firefox 4.0b2pre with latest update from ppa, I have that other dialog
<Milos_SD> I had nautilus one before :)
<Milos_SD> in 4.0b2pre offcorse
<chrisccoulson> the dialog is the GTK one, it's nothing to do with nautilus
<Milos_SD> maybe I need Firefox-3.7 trasitional package
<Milos_SD> I know that I needed that when Firefox-4.0 package didn't have /usr/bin/firefox-4.0 file included
<gnomefreak> no the trans package wont help you
<gnomefreak> 3.7 == 4.0
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: you get the naultilus dialog?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, the GTK file chooser, yes
<Milos_SD> this : http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/6075/screenshotsaveimage.png
<Milos_SD> or this: http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/4080/screenshotsaveas.png
<Milos_SD> ?
<gnomefreak> hmm i get the new one http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/6075/screenshotsaveimage.png
<chrisccoulson> when did that start?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: dont know i just found out about it
 * gnomefreak likes it :)
<chrisccoulson> what is ui.allow_platform_file_picker set to?
<chrisccoulson> false will give you the non-native file chooser
 * gnomefreak looking
<Milos_SD> true
<chrisccoulson> in maverick?
<Milos_SD> in Lucid
<Milos_SD> 64bit
<gnomefreak> sadly i cant find advanced settings
<chrisccoulson> about:config
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> maverick is also true
<chrisccoulson> what version of firefox-4.0 are you running?
<gnomefreak> 4.0~b2~hg20100719r47906+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<chrisccoulson> i have an older version
<Milos_SD> 4.0~b2~hg20100719r47906+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i should build the latest version and try it out
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'm not getting updates because the repository is pinned ;)
<gnomefreak> good reason
 * gnomefreak smoke
<chrisccoulson> ok, i get it in the new version too
<chrisccoulson> i'll look at what changed
 * gnomefreak loves smartpm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if we're going to stop using enigmail-locales, we should do it soon, so we can get language-selector updated before 10.04.1
<micahg> fta: I got some of the dev channel rescored
<fta> micahg, thanks (told you the eta was bogus)
<micahg> fta: yep
<Dimmuxx> new week now so I ask again, any news on the beta ppa? ;)
<micahg> Dimmuxx: uh, after TB31 :)
<micahg> Dimmuxx: which will hopefully be later this week
<Dimmuxx> okay
<fta> bug 605979  \o/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605979 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) "Buttons rendered wrong (with white background) with nvidia-current (affects: 2) (heat: 855)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605979
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-20
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - you might be interested in mozilla bug 579765
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 579765 in File Handling "Not using GTK filechooser anymore" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579765
 * gnomefreak likes the new one :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hi!
<chrisccoulson> hi jdstrand
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, I missed that more uploads are happening for jaunty
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, are they?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm sitting with doko now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, yes, cause sparc openjdk-6 failed cause xulrunner-1.9.2 failed
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks for the bug report. i dont want to lose it :(
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ah, yes
<gnomefreak> hi too :)
<chrisccoulson> it seems xulrunner hasn't built successfully on sparc for a long time
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, it build on maverick and lucid
<jdstrand> built
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it did build on karmic too
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it did not on hardy
<jdstrand> hey doko
<jdstrand> doko: to catch you up:
<jdstrand> 07:34 < jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, I missed that more uploads are happening  for jaunty
<jdstrand> 07:34 < chrisccoulson> jdstrand, are they?
<jdstrand> 07:34 < jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, yes, cause sparc openjdk-6 failed cause  xulrunner-1.9.2 failed
<jdstrand> 07:34 < jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm sitting with doko now
<jdstrand> 07:35 < chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ah, yes
<jdstrand> 07:35 < chrisccoulson> it seems xulrunner hasn't built successfully on sparc  for a long time
<jdstrand> 07:35 < jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, it build on maverick and lucid
<jdstrand> 07:35 < jdstrand> built
<jdstrand> 07:36 < jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it did build on karmic too
<jdstrand> 07:37 < jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it did not on hardy
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: we need openjdk on jaunty/sparc, so we need to decide to either fix the xul build or disable the plugin
<doko> openjdk on jaunty/sparc still needs a real fix, which should be tried.
<doko> jdstrand: no, we don't know if the fix is necessary on jaunty/sparc
<chrisccoulson> oh, yeah, i still need to upload the fix for that
<chrisccoulson> i was thinking about the hardy build failure there
<chrisccoulson> i'll upload that now
<jdstrand> well, we have openjdk-6 on jaunty/sparc release. I don't want it to go away
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ah, cool
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i'll upload the fix now. i committed it to bzr last week, and then didn't upload right away because people were complaining to me about hogging the build daemons
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: heh
<doko> chrisccoulson: let people complain, or we'll never get more buildds
<chrisccoulson> doko - yeah, i think people understand we need more buildd's now, but i don't want to make myself too unpopular ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: doko and I agree that after you upload that, if it doesn't build, doko will just disable the plugin on sparc so it won't ftbfs
<jdstrand> (for openjdk of course)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand / doko - ok, xulrunner is uploaded for jaunty now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks
<BUGabundo> "Mozilla Developer Preview Web Browser"
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> did it *really* need all that long name in the menu!?
<BUGabundo> its not even branded
<fta> damn, upgraded my netbook to maverick, lots of stuff are crashing/bogus in UNE
<BUGabundo> eheh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-21
<bobby> Anyone know when the UI overhaul is coming?
<fta2> micahg, ff4.0 needs a patch refresh
<micahg> fta2: yes, I did one last night, and tonight it needs another
<micahg> fta2: if I do it now, do you want to respin?
<fta2> sure, np
<micahg> fta2: k, give me about 10 minutes
<fta2> micahg, done??
<micahg> sorry, the patch doesn't look right, I'm looking into it
<micahg> I geuss it's fine..., almost done
<micahg> fta2: I pushed it, I guess give it a minute to update
<micahg> fta2: got the emails, so should be good to go
<fta2> i didn't..
<fta2> maybe i'm not subscribed to this branch
<micahg> fta2: nope, I didn't know what options to subscribe you with
<micahg> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-4.0.head
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<chrisccoulson> have you tested 3.6.7+build2 in lucid?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, all the mozilla apps were release, but no security info yet
<micahg> *released
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just saw that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've been running it since you published it there
<chrisccoulson> i'll ask jdstrand to publish them when we get security info, but i've not had a chance to test on lucid yet
<micahg> aside from a memory leak, which I think was there before, it seems to be fine
<chrisccoulson> ok, thanks
 * micahg still needs to write a patch for upstream for xul191 branch and cairo 1.8.10
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I didn't fix the gnome-shell/gjs issue yet, so we might have to respin in Lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right now gnome-shell is FTBFS in maverick, so I figured, I have to fix that before I can fix the one in lucid
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, thanks. i'm not too concerned about gnome-shell, the breakage went mostly unnoticed before anyway ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I should just file anotehr bug for -proposed to respin after xulrunner lands?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you know what is happening with the UI in FF4.0 on the linux versions?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I've seen some posts about UI, but haven't had time to keep up
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was wondering about that, as the windows version is looking quite nice
<micahg> fta2: awesome, thanks
 * micahg should try the windows version in a VM
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i tried it last week, it's looking pretty good
<fta2> asac, is chromium working fine on arm? i see debian has lots of arm related changes and i wonder why
<asac> fta2: what is "lot"?
<asac> fta2: just build options or also assembler?
<fta2> asac, http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/current/changelog
<asac> fta2: yeah so:
<asac> Do not use armv4 incompatible code
<asac> [armel] Disabled thumb to fix FTBFS in armel
<asac> [armel] set arm_neon=0
<asac> [armel] Remove all V5TE, VFP code from ffmpeg
<asac> are there because debian wants to supports really old boards
<fta2> no idea
<asac> we go for armv7 ++
<asac> and they even want to support armv4t
<asac> which is nothing of real relevance from what i know ... like old routers etc.
<fta2> ok
<micahg> asac: do we need enigmail-locales if enigmail is shipping locales in a .jar file?
<fta2> asac, and bug 539245?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539245 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[armel] chromium-browser's rendering is off (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539245
<[reed]> what do I use for enabling webgl on ubuntu?
<fta2> i didn't change anything so i'm surprised it's fixed
<[reed]> like, what package do I need to install and such
<fta2> [reed], webgl works for me here
<fta2> it's auto-detected by configure when the headers are there
<[reed]> fta2: didn't you have to set a pref?
<fta2> hm, maybe. i don't remember.. it's been a while
<[reed]> what do you have set for webgl.osmesalib ?
<[reed]> (pref)
<fta2> i just have webgl.enabled_for_all_sites=true
<[reed]> hmm
<fta2> and it works on say https://cvs.khronos.org/svn/repos/registry/trunk/public/webgl/sdk/demos/google/san-angeles/index.html
 * micahg is off, have a good day everyone
<fta2> micahg, bye, and thanks for the fix (another one is needed apparently)
<micahg> fta2: yeah, the crash reporter has issues on hardy and jaunty
<fta2> ok, good to know
<fta2> asac, so apparently lsb_release is slow. any idea of a good equiv for us ? http://bzr.debian.org/scm/loggerhead/pkg-chromium/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.sid/revision/619/debian/changelog
<micahg> fta2: shouldn't that be set at build time?
<fta2> not this one, it's to display "built on ubuntu/maverick, running on debian/unstable"
<fta2> or similar
<fta2> that's the running on part
<micahg> fta2: that's not what those commands output though
<micahg> DIST=Ubuntu RELEASE=10.04
<micahg> fta2: his fix should be reverted and replaced with build time substitution
<fta2> yep
<fta2> no
<fta2> you need to read the full code
<asac> no clue
<micahg> fta2: ah, I see :)
<asac> in general it shouldnt be slow
<asac> but well ;)
<micahg> fta2: can you do version substitution in .postinst?
<fta2> asac, it takes 2~3sec here, which is slow for chromium
<asac> usually you should display the lsb release from build time i guess
<asac> and not at runtime
<asac> we do that in firefox too
<fta2> the reason i added that is because in bugs, it's obvious that people are running the wrong builds
<fta2> like BUGabundo ;)
<micahg> fta2: what do you think of my idea about modifying those variables in .postinst?
<micahg> or is that not a good thing to do
<fta2> micahg, i already have that in .postinst (for the built-on part), but for the running-on part, it's needs to be dynamic
<fta2> -'s
<micahg> fta2: why?  do they copy the files off one machine and use them on another?
<micahg> or just install the wrong debs?
<micahg> or is it, my computer can boot 10 different linux kernels w/the same files
<fta2> micahg, no some people are obviously using the wrong ppa, or one of the ppa on another distro, then they file weird bugs
<micahg> fta2: right, but are they using the wrong debs or they use the same install for Debian and UBuntu
<micahg> .postinst will fix the deb issue, but not the other one
<fta2> micahg, some are using the ppa on debian, some are using the maverick ppa on say lucid or even hardy
<micahg> fta2: k, then .postinst will solve your issue
<fta2> how come?
<micahg> you do the substitution after install
<fta2> postinst has no impact on running on
<fta2> oh
<fta2> i see
<micahg> fta2: the built on logic, should probably be in rules
<fta2> well, it's in d/rules
<micahg> fta2: oh, ok :)
<fta2> i'm not very comfortable substituting stuff in the wrapper are install time, maybe another file
<fta2> i will think about it
<micahg> fta2: k, good luck, now I really need to get some sleep before the sun comes up :)
<fta2> :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: *sigh*
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, mozilla released 3.6.7
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: (hi btw :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: jaunty/sparc/xul did compile (yea!)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: but, there seems to be a sparc chroot problem on jaunty that is preventing the build
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, I think we should publish and push an updated openjdk later
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, they've released FF3.6.7, TB3.0.6 and SM2.0.6
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ie, once openjdk/karmic/armel is finished, we can publish. what has your testing been like?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i need to talk to Arne this morning about the jaunty / karmic en-GB langpack, as the translations for yelp are definately broken
<chrisccoulson> i mentioned it a couple of weeks ago, but i'm not sure if any progress has happened with it yet
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok. my goal is to publish tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll see if we can fix those translations today
<chrisccoulson> did you see the vulnerabilities for 3.6.7?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'd rather it not go out on friday. I will be testing today
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: yes, I did
<micahg> fta2: pitti has a better solution for Chromium :)
<fta> ?
<micahg> bug 608253
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608253 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "eliminate lsb_release from chromium startup (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608253
<fta> chrisccoulson, is icedtea6-plugin still linked with xul in lucid? maverick? (i have a workaround in chromium i'd like to drop)
<micahg> fta: in Maverick should be no, but in lucid, it's in lucid-proposed
<fta> micahg, short night? :)
<micahg> fta: yes :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: still around?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i am
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we need to decide about enigmail-locales, if we're dropping it, we need to get language-selector updated for 10.04.1 (which was just pushed back 2 weeks)
<chrisccoulson> i think we're still pretty much frozen for 10.04.1 though
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and find out
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the email today said to bug fixes are fine
<micahg> and I think this is on the list anyways
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i've not read my emails yet
<micahg> yes, still on the list, so, we have 1 week to decide
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^
<chrisccoulson> is there a bug report tracking it?
<micahg> bug 572018
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572018 in debian (and 3 other projects) "enigmail-locales weren't updated for 1.0.1 enigmail release (affects: 13) (dups: 2) (heat: 122)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572018
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, we should update the language-selector then to not pull in the broken translations
<chrisccoulson> but the bug report should probably have a language-selector task
<chrisccoulson> and i'll ask pitti to remove them from maverick later
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was going to add one once you decided whether or not to drop it :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can take care of that too now that I can upload :)
<chrisccoulson> cool, that seems fine anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: alright, I'll take care of all the tasks tonight then
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I assume we should upload empty packages to lucid-updates as well so that people don't get conflicts on update?
<chrisccoulson> i'll ask mvo about that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: unless we want update-manager to remove on upgrade?
<chrisccoulson> that's what i'm wondering. but empty packages might be easier
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, ok, let me know if I need to work on that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how's the sprint going?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's going ok. i'm pretty tired though
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-22
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey. fyi apturl/jaunty doesn't work, but the good news is that neither does the one in -updates, so it is not a regression
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: interestingly, the one in jaunty release does work
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: this is not a blocker. fyi only
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ok, no problem
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - the new langpack-gnome-en-base package hasn't built yet (launchpad has said it will start in 17 minutes since yesterday), so i tried deleting it from the PPA and copying the binaries from the langpack PPA (which i should have done yesterday), but it won't let me copy it now :/
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: which release is this for?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, jaunty and karmic. we need language-pack-gnome-en-base for both releases
<jdstrand> jdstrand: and neither built?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: the fix is in 1:9.04+20100531  and 1:9.10+20100604 ?
<jdstrand> actually, look slike karmic is .1
<jdstrand> oh both, nm
<jdstrand> I see them
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, both are .1
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: can you up the version and reupload?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: (ie, make them .2)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, can do
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks
 * jdstrand worries this is going to delay the publication
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: can you let me know as soon as it is uploaded? I will get kees to make sure it is scored super high
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, they're uploaded now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ack
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i'm stuck with kazehakase - it build fine locally ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: bummer
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: they are both building now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: they only take like 2 minutes, so should be ready soon
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I am almost done with testing, so will publish after you test the lang packs
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I have a note on venkman/karmic, but there is a package in the ppa that is built. is venkman/karmic ok or should I avoid it?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, we shouldn't copy venkman
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it seems like jaunty's works. is it ok if I delete the karmic one? (it will make my publication slightly easier
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, you can delete the karmic one
<jdstrand> cool thanks
<chrisccoulson> the new langpack doesn't install btw (it conflicts with the version of language-pack-gnome-en)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: meh-- can you do the appropriate upload for that and ping me? I can get kees to rescore again
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi-- a kernel is about to get uploaded
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it would be nice to get in front of that if possible
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i've asked Arne to recreate them with the updated versioning, else I have to do some hacks to the packaging
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k. is he working on it or is this an after lunch thing?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: the kernel guys were in our room talking about it, which is why I know about it
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it looks like there are 2 i386 builders available atm, so it may not be a problem, but I don't won't to get stuck since it will talk me several hours before it is all done
<jdstrand> s/won't/want/
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: actually, it is already uploaded, so it isn't a factor anymore
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: sorry for the noise
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: and by 'it' I mean th ekernel
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ok, thanks. i'll ask Arne in a minute if he's working on it, he's talking to pitti right now
<gnomefreak> any reason why firefox does not have a depend on xul? maybe a nother package calls for it. but 4.0 has a dep on xul2
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm slightly confused. I see langpacks for ast building in the ppa-- but I thought en was what was busted
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: (forgive my langpack ignorance)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ah, yes. i realised this morning that the ast langpacks hadn't been uploaded for jaunty and karmic. they were exported separately from all the others, and i noticed it when going through my e-mail history this morning
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks. I'll add them to the list then
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, I am done with testing and it looks good. the en langpack is the only thing left
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - excellent, i'll ask Arne about that when he gets back from lunch
<jdstrand> thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, are you going to release-note the kazehakase issue?
<chrisccoulson> (although there's probably nobody who cares about that)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I can sure. is there a bug for it?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i've not opened one yet
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok. np
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - bug 608705
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608705 in kazehakase (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 1 other project) "kazehakase breaks with xulrunner-1.9.2 installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608705
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks
<gnomefreak> dont recall exactly but apparmor.d shows 3 processes. firefox firefox-3.7 firefox-4.0
<gnomefreak> that is on boot
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, that's normal
<chrisccoulson> the firefox-3.7 profile should be cleaned on upgrade though
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ok but why 3.7 since it is not installed
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, you had 3.7 installed previously ;)
<gnomefreak> good point
<gnomefreak> if i ever get plymouth working maybe it will hide it all
<chrisccoulson> good luck!
<gnomefreak> thanks
<chrisccoulson> plymouth flashes up for about a nanosecond here afteer displaying loads of crap on the screen
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: it displys bunch of crap and i get the 5dots but that is it
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: bug on it bug 598035
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598035 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598035
 * gnomefreak doest have screensavers, gnome splash screen as well
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: what did Arne say about the langpack?
<jdstrand> it's getting tight for me making dinner...
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i just asked him again, he's going to do that in a minute or so
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thank you
<fta2> seems debian now has chromium -dev in experimental.. not sure what they want here, no more -stable??
<fta2> http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/chromium-browser.html
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you add a lucid task in bug 588254?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588254 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "gnome-language-selector should no longer install enigmail-locale-XX packages (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 96)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588254
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i can't do that for language-selector
<chrisccoulson> i've been talking to pitti though
<chrisccoulson> he suggested adding some conflicts/replaces/provides as a SRU to enigmail
<chrisccoulson> so that it will conflict/replace/provide all of the enigmail-locales-xx packages
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I was going to do that anyways, is that the only thing we need to do then?
<chrisccoulson> and that will take care of language-selector and upgrades at the same time
<micahg> oh to enigmail?
<micahg> I don't like that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, to enigmail
<micahg> unless we just add transitional packages to it
<chrisccoulson> that's what the provides are for
<micahg> well, that's a long list of Conflicts/Replaces/Provides
<micahg> ok, if that's what he thinks is best, I'll prepare it this weekend
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I do the same for Maverick then?
<chrisccoulson> no need for maverick, as enigmail-locales has gone from the archive now
<micahg> ok, I'll change the languages selector task in bug 572018 to an enigmail task then?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572018 in debian (and 6 other projects) "enigmail-locales is no longer needed in Lucid+ (affects: 13) (dups: 2) (heat: 86)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572018
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, can you copy it to the mozilla security ppa and then I can get kees to rescore it?
<micahg> if I do seamonkey now, can it get uploaded to u-m-s today?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - done
<chrisccoulson> micahg - which version of seamonkey?
<jdstrand> \o/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 2.0.6, seems we forgot to test build in PPA anyways :(
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i uploaded it to the PPA and then we removed it again to do the 2.0.5 publication
<chrisccoulson> it's already in bzr, i just need to reupload it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so if I do the MFSAs now, do you have time to push today?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, we need the advisories first
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's in maverick already btw
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I know, that's the only good part :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, do we just skip the advisories in .head then since it's in maverick?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we don't provide security updates in maverick yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should worry about the newsblog fix for 2.0.6 or just upload as is?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we'll fix that in 2.0.7
<chrisccoulson> it's not a big deal really and it should probably have SRU approval
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, then I'm push 2.0.6/lucid up for you :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, uploaded now
<micahg> thanks chrisccoulson :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I saw some discussion for FF4 on Linux and one of the major complaints is lack of new UI on Linux, so I would guess this to happen in one of the next betas
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: can you verify the langpacks?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, will just start kvm now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks
<TZ_noob> hi all
<TZ_noob> I am running 9.04...
<TZ_noob> How do I upgrade to Thunderbird 3?
<TZ_noob> I already modified my sources list
<TZ_noob> i followed the instructions on ubuntugeek.com
<TZ_noob> this command >     sudo apt-get install thunderbird-3.1 thunderbird-3.1-gnome-support
<micahg> TZ_noob: no, that's not ready yet
<TZ_noob> produces this result > Reading package lists... Done
<TZ_noob> Building dependency tree
<TZ_noob> Reading state information... Done
<TZ_noob> E: Couldn't find package thunderbird-3.1
<TZ_noob> what is not yet ready?
<micahg> TZ_noob: thunderbird 3.1
<TZ_noob> so where does ubuntugeek get THEIR information?
<TZ_noob> lol
<micahg> TZ_noob: I'll push thunderbird 3.0.6 to the thunderbird-stable PPA, but if nothing's too urgent, I'd suggest waiting for thunderbird 3.1 which we'll push in the coming months
<micahg> TZ_noob: I have no idea
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I can tell you that they install fine now
<TZ_noob> micahg: ok, thanks
<micahg> TZ_noob: here's the TB3 stable PPA: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, cool. i've not got that far yet as KVM is running like it's been filled with glue ;)
<TZ_noob> micahg: how do i install from the PPA? er, first, how do i add PPA on my system?
<jdstrand> heh
<micahg> TZ_noob: instructions on the PPA page :)
<TZ_noob> lol
<chrisccoulson> TZ_noob, upgrade to lucid
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<TZ_noob> will need a CD/DVD for that...
<chrisccoulson> why?
<TZ_noob> my  bandwidth isnt so good... am in Tanzania (TZ)
<TZ_noob> we have the worst of the worst, in terms of bandwidth
<chrisccoulson> you should get a CD soon then, as jaunty is pretty close to going EOL ;)
<chrisccoulson> support ends in october
<TZ_noob> heck, i cant even run any BitTorrents on my link
<TZ_noob> i will see what to do about it, perhaps i will download the ISO for Lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is thunderbird getting published to Lucid today?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - hopefully (jdstrand will know though)
 * micahg just wants to know whether or not to copy to stable PPA
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, langpack is fine for karmic
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> micahg: no
<jdstrand> I've not tested it due to ff
<micahg> jdstrand: no, I shouldn't copy or no, it's not going to be published?
<jdstrand> I am not publishing tbird today
<micahg> ok, I'll copy to tb-stable then
<jdstrand> (well, excpet the jaunty one, which is needed for the new nss in jaunty)
<micahg> thanks jdstrand
<jdstrand> micahg: np
<TZ_noob> wow, the instructions on the launchpad web are so accurate
<TZ_noob> i am now actually installing the stable thunderbird 3.0.5 from the PPA
<TZ_noob> lol
<TZ_noob> actually it's 3.0.7
<chrisccoulson> i think KVM is going slow just to annoy me
<TZ_noob> what's KVM?
<micahg> TZ_noob: 3.0.6 was just released and I just uploaded it, it shoudl build in a couple hours
<TZ_noob> micahg: what does this mean? Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main thunderbird 3.0.7~hg20100715r4889+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty [11.8MB]
<micahg> TZ_noob: that's the daily PPA :)
<TZ_noob> and? how is it different from 3.0.6?
<TZ_noob> or IS IT the 3.0.6?
<micahg> TZ_noob: you get updates every day, not guaranteed to be stable
<TZ_noob> lol
<micahg> TZ_noob: but that branch should be fairly stable
<TZ_noob> it was downloaded automatically
<TZ_noob> i hope so
<TZ_noob> :-)
<micahg> TZ_noob: that means you had the PPA installed already
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - jaunty is ok too
<TZ_noob> ah..
<TZ_noob> so I am doing something right
<TZ_noob> micahg: are you officially WITH mozilla?
 * micahg also has to update firefox-stable
<micahg> TZ_noob: no, I'm one of the Mozilla maintainers in Ubuntu
<TZ_noob> micahg: since i went to firefox years back i have HATED IE...
<TZ_noob> IE was the worst software ever designed!
<TZ_noob> it still is!
<TZ_noob> and so is MS Windows!
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: \o/
<TZ_noob> they are trying so hard to look like Ubuntu and/or Mac OS X
<TZ_noob> micahg: what am i to expect after upgrading to thunderbird 3? will i have my  emails and addresses intact, when i launch TB 3?
<micahg> TZ_noob: hopefully, but you should back up your .mozilla-thunderbird folder
<micahg> that is ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<TZ_noob> well, migration assistant is running, i didnt back up, but messages have not been deleted, they are being indexed
<TZ_noob> Mozilla rules!
<micahg> TZ_noob: I did my best to make sure that works :)
<TZ_noob> it looks and feels exactly like Firefox! with TABS!
<TZ_noob> code named Shredder? why the name?
<micahg> TZ_noob: because you're running the daily
<TZ_noob> daily what?
<micahg> TZ_noob: daily build
<TZ_noob> somehow, bandwidth seems to be good today... :-)
<TZ_noob> micahg: please decipher what this means...
<TZ_noob> Welcome to Shredder!
<TZ_noob> You've just started using a new nightly version of Thunderbird, code-named "Shredder", that has a different version number from what you previously have been using. It could be that you've just downloaded, or compiled a build, or that the version number has just been updated for a pending release.
<micahg> TZ_noob: exactly what it says, it's not a release version, but a nightly/daily build
<TZ_noob> so,  how long am i expected to use this version?
<TZ_noob> i love the name... lol
<micahg> TZ_noob: well, from the daily PPA, you will always be using a daily
<micahg> if you switch to the stable PPA, you'll get thunderbird
<TZ_noob> how do i switch to the stable PPA?
<micahg> TZ_noob: remove/comment out the daily PPA and add the one for the thunderbird-stable PPA https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<TZ_noob> in the software sources list?
<micahg> TZ_noob: yes
<micahg> TZ_noob: you can just uncheck it
<TZ_noob> i added the lines manually with gedit
<micahg> TZ_noob: k, well, you can just add a # in front of the line then to comment out
<TZ_noob> i see your point
<TZ_noob> i copied and pasted what you just wrote, but it wont work...
<TZ_noob> isnt there a command that precedes the HTTPS?
<micahg> oh, wow, I didn't realize karmic was getting published today \o/
<fta> micahg, ?
<micahg> fta: Firefox 3.6 to karmic
<fta> oh
<TZ_noob> micahg: please go to http://pastebin.com/uzABYjS3
<TZ_noob> i tried to upgrade firefox
<micahg> TZ_noob: oh, right, I was supposed to upload special transitional packages for that
<TZ_noob> that's why it wont work?
<micahg> yep, give me a minute
<TZ_noob> ok, i guess i will do this when i get back
<TZ_noob> have to run now
<TZ_noob> bye all and thanks
<micahg> is jaunty firefox getting published today as well?
<micahg> jdstrand: ^^
<jdstrand> micahg: yes. I am in the rocess now and will be for the next few hours
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, were you planning to do hardy and lucid today too?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: everything is going out. I am in the middle of it now
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, awesome, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i think i owe you a beer!
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ff, xul, rdepends, lanpacks, etc for hardy-lucid
<jdstrand> heh
<chrisccoulson> hey jdstrand, how's it going?
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.7 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming Soon to Maverick/PPA | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.7 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming Soon to Maverick/PPA | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-23
<micahg> fta2: http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arstechnica/index/~3/0xS052Xf1IU/chrome-team-sets-six-week-cadence-for-new-major-versions.ars
<micahg> Mook_sb: do you know how soon they're planning on releasing 3.6.8?
<Mook_sb> micahg: hmm. no, I do not. I suppose being on.. yesterday's? meeting might have helped
<micahg> Mook_sb: there seems to be a single fix for it, just tagged today
<Mook_sb> looking at https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Planning/2010-07-21, probably near blackhat?
<micahg> Mook_sb: hmmm...I saw that, but wouldn't that usually carry all the fixes that we have now on the branch?
<Mook_sb> micahg: I have no idea.
<micahg> Mook_sb: ok
<Mook_sb> hmm, reading the #planning logs it sounds like it may be related to 580874? not sure though, I have no access to any of those things (which is why I feel so free speculating ;) )
<micahg> private :)
<micahg> Mook_sb: is planning a private channel, or would I be allowed in?
<Mook_sb> micahg: it's on irc.mozilla.org, public (otherwise I wouldn't have been able to get in there)
<Mook_sb> I think you might be confused - I don't have any special privileges :)
<micahg> Mook_sb: oh, yeah, I thought you might :)
<micahg> jdstrand: ping
<gavin> it's bug 575836, fwiw
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 575836 in ubuntu "Can not connect to wireless networks after upgrade to 10.04 (affects: 2) (heat: 52)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575836
<gavin> regression from the fix from mozilla bug 572985
<ubot2`> gavin: Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #572985: NotPermitted
<micahg> gavin: next time I'll just ping you :)
<gavin> feel free, I'm glad to help
<micahg> gavin: ok, well, we pushed 3.6.7 to everyone now, so I guess we'll have to rush this out as well
<gavin> yeah, probably a good idea
<gavin> we're not exactly thrilled about it either! :(
<micahg> gavin: you're sure that LP bug is the onethat's fixed
<gavin> especially with blackhat just around the door
<gavin> no, that's a mozilla bug #
<micahg> gavin: yeah, I was hoping for a little breathing room
<gavin> I just forgot to add "mozilla"
<micahg> gavin: ah, that makes mroe sense :)
<micahg> another private bug :)
<gavin> you have s-g members, right?
<gavin> asac?
<micahg> gavin: I think asac is the only one
<gavin> is he not around?
<micahg> gavin: at a sprint ATM
<micahg> gavin: what's the likelyhood of a build2?
<gavin> relatively unlikely, given that it's only the one patch and that it's been on trunk for a bit
<gavin> are you backporting patches manually?
<micahg> gavin: no, we're using the complete release
<gavin> I can CC you on the bug, if that helps
<micahg> gavin: we finally have all releases on FF 3.6 :)
<micahg> gavin: nah, that's ok
<gavin> good to hear!
<gavin> so you pull our release tags and build yourself?
<micahg> gavin: yep, after applying nobinonly
<gavin> cool
<micahg> gavin: I'll spin the tarballs a little later and once I consult w/chrisccoulson in about 7 hrs I'll upload to the devel release
<micahg> jdstrand: ping re mozilla update
<micahg> gavin: the bug was a regression of something in 3.6.7, right?
<gavin> micahg: yes
<micahg> gavin: k, thanks
<jdstrand> micahg: yes?
<micahg> jdstrand: oh, hi, there was a regression in 3.6.7 and 3.6.8 is being prepared, I was wondering if I should use the same USN and -2
<jdstrand> micahg: it is just the one fix?
<micahg> jdstrand: yes
<micahg> jdstrand: http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.2/rev/fd971f28dfd1
<jdstrand> micahg: is this security relevant, or functionality?
<micahg> jdstrand: topcrash
<jdstrand> micahg: -2
<micahg> jdstrand: thanks, I don't know if they'll release today or over the weekend, so I figured I'd have the builds ready for chrisccoulson so that either way we could roll it out
<jdstrand> micahg: ok. I won't be able to do much testing cause I'll be on holiday/blackhat, so let me know when you are ready and I will publish
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, when is that?
<jdstrand> holiday - sat - tue, bh wed - mon
<jdstrand> (well, bh/defcon)
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, is mdeslaur available so I don'
<micahg> t have to bother you on holiday?
<jdstrand> micahg: well, he could, but our process doesn't work too well with that yet
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, I guess we'll ping you when ready then, thanks
<jdstrand> k
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm assuming I should use the Hardy/Lucid USN or for Jaunty/Karmic use their USN
<jdstrand> micahg: actually, we should split it. hardy/lucid should get 957-2 and jaunty and karmic need 930-5
<micahg> jdstrand: got it, thanks
<jdstrand> micahg: wait
<jdstrand> micahg: 930-6
<micahg> jdstrand: k
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm assuming xulrunner is sharing the USN?
<jdstrand> micahg: yes
<micahg> jdstrand: k
<micahg> jdstrand: are you at the sprint?>
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there's a crash regression in FF 3.6.7 and 3.6.8 is being prepared
<chrisccoulson> micahg, nice!
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have the xulrunner branches updated and I'm ready to push xulrunner to maverick
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I wasn't sure what you wanted to do with firefox.head, are all those changes ready for maverick as well?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not entirely sure yet. i'll have a look at it shortly
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I couldn't prepare the updates for firefox branches for hardy, jaunty, karmic because you have local changes of the latest releases
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've not pushed them yet?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nope
<chrisccoulson> i'll fix that too then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I push up xulrunner then and you'll worry about Firefox?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, feel free
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, also USN for Hardy/Lucid is USN-957-2, Jaunty/Karmic USN-930-6
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, uploading now, will go to sleep after it's done, I'll rebuild gjs in the morning
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: monday you'll be back in UK?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i fly back tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I guess I'm lucky that you're on 2 hrs earlier than normal :)
<chrisccoulson> it should only be 1 hour, but i've been starting earlier than normal too ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right :)
 * micahg needs to start doing uploads on a server with more upstream BW
<fta> doh! http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html
<fta> i guess i need a link and an icon for Chroot problems
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, what do you think about removing sqlite3 from the ppa? iirc, it was for some firefox build but we now have it embedded
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, we should remove that
 * jdstrand goes to do that
<jdstrand> I've been wanting to get rid of that for ages ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: btw, not sure you noticed, but the ppa is really rather clean atm :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, i just noticed that. thanks!
<jdstrand> sure!
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: there were a couple of things in there (like hardy/apturl) that I wasn't so sure about, so I left them
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: btw, is seamonkey ok to go?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, 2.0.6 is ready to go for lucid
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: 2.0.5 is still there for the others. what about those?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i need to update those to 2.0.6 at some point, and we can push them if i ever get round to testing them
<chrisccoulson> but nobody has done any testing on them yet
<jdstrand> k
<jdstrand> I'll push seamonkey
<jdstrand> on lucid
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: seamonkey/lucid is published
<chrisccoulson> awesome, thanks!
<jdstrand> universe is *way* easier ;)
<gnomefreak> do we still need *-gnome-support packages?
<chrisccoulson> heh, i wish it was as easy for chromium too ;)
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yes, they pull in the gnome dependencies if you don't already have them
<gnomefreak> ok because autoremove wants to remove them (under gnome)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, once i have the mozilla crash reporter working, we'll probably need a corresponding change in the apparmor profile
<chrisccoulson> meh, X crashed
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i get X crashing quite often when i press enter the first time after booting. can i blame the people in the foundations room for that? ;)
<gnomefreak> im guessing xul193 is no longer needed
<jdstrand> well, I don't think you can blame the security team :)
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yeah
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ack re apparmor
<gnomefreak> thanks i thought 3.6.* needed it
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i don't have it working just yet (firefox doesn't exec the crashreporter when i send it kill -11, but the upstream build works ok)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, testing with apparmor is pretty easy. aa is not enabled by default. to enable, use 'sudo aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox'
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: then look in dmesg/kern.log
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: you can see DebuggingApparmor in the wiki too. please run any apparmor changes by me or someone from the security team
<dholbach> hi guys
<dholbach> is anybody working on fixing thunderbird in maverick? :)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i think i've half figured out why the crash reporter doesn't work, we need Enabled=1 in the application.ini
<chrisccoulson> but that should happen automatically at build time :/
<chrisccoulson> dholbach, what's wrong with TB? we'll be upgrading to 3.1.1 soon ;)
<dholbach> chrisccoulson: crashing
<dholbach> the whole time
<dholbach> I just need to start writing an email
<chrisccoulson> dholbach, oh, that's not too good. do you get a stacktrace?
<dholbach> I just filed a bug
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> 609131
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - oh, the apparmor profile already lets firefox start the crash reporter (presumably because it is shipped in /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.8)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey-- have you tested the new ff in the ppa yet? I did hardy ff and it seemed fine. I did not test hardy/xul though
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - not yet
<chrisccoulson> has it been released by mozilla yet?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, the xul builds got behind something, so they won't be fully built tonight it looks like
<jdstrand> or at least not til late
 * jdstrand goes and checks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: not released yet
<chrisccoulson> cool, that's ok
<chrisccoulson> it will probably be after we've finished for the day ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: anything I need to worry about over the weekend except for trying to get TB3.1 ready for PPA?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't think so
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure we'll get round to publishing 3.6.8 today (mozilla still haven't released it and the xulrunner builds have got stuck behind other things)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I figured that if we at least get them up today, people can test over the weekend and we can release MOnday
<chrisccoulson> i've got 3.6.8 in maverick now with the crashreporter on
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how is it?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's working now, although it didn't work initially
<micahg> BTW, I think dholbach's TB crash is a GTK crash
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's caused by the app-menu
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, do you have a dupe bug?
<chrisccoulson> we need to blacklist thunderbird (we already blacklisted firefox because of the same crash)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I think apport already has blacklisted thunderbird and firefox on Maverick
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it shouldn't be. we'd need to ship a blacklist file for that in /etc/blacklist.d
<chrisccoulson> apport won't get firefox crashes now as the mozilla crash handler doesn't re-raise the signal
 * micahg recalls seeing something, but it's not in the changelog
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/1.14.1-0ubuntu4
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's just for the retracer
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok :)
<fishor> hallo all, i currently trying to find out why firefox-4.0 use too match CPU (abou 80% on Core 2 Duo E8400  @ 3.00GHz) by playing  webm videos. I use kernel/perf tools... i getting 88% usage by  libxul.so.  xulrunner-2.0-dbg is installed, but i still can't get any symbols in debug. Please can some body point my, what i missing
<micahg> fishor: You need other symbols as well, what release are you on?
<fishor> micahg: maverick
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^ does this also need a blacklist for app-menu?
<fishor> are there any ctrick to install all xulrunner dbg pack per one shoot?
<micahg> fishor: well, you need the firefox-4.0-dbg as well, plus the GTK debug libs, and maybe a few others depending on the stacktrace
<fishor> hmm... i have these, but still no result
<fishor> micahg: may be it will be better to just compile it by my self
<micahg> fishor: what will that help?
<fishor> micahg: jast include debug symbols dircet into binary
<micahg> fishor: do you have the glib debug symbols, it seems to be  a problem with the app-menu in maverick
<fishor> micahg: i have libglib2.0-0-dbg
<fishor> do i need libglib2.0-0-refdbg
<micahg> fishor: if you use apport-retrace locally it'll install all you need
<micahg> fishor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingWithApportRetrace
<fishor> micahg: apport-retrace -o trash _usr_lib_firefox-4.0b3pre_firefox-4.0.1000.crash
<fishor> report file does not contain one of the required fields: CoreDump Package ExecutablePath
<micahg> fishor: ah, I'd say try to reproduce then
<fishor> ok, i found the problem with perf
<fishor> it is know perf bug, so there is workasound ro make it see debugsymbols
<fishor> and now i see why firefox use so mach CPU time
<fishor> it use do not optimised, buildin version of vp8decoder
<fishor> now is my question: is it possible to build xulrunner with dynlinced libvpx0
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.7 in Hardy-Lucid / 3.6.8 in Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming Soon to Maverick/PPA | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-24
<JoeMaverickSett> is it eligible to talk about Namoroka here?
<JoeMaverickSett> hello, could anyone answer my question?
<JoeMaverickSett> QUESTION: "is it eligible to talk about Namoroka here?"
<fishor> fta2: hi, are you Fabien Tassin?
<fishor> fta2: just wonted to ask, if newest xulrunner-2.0 with yasm compiled or not
<Sagi> Hi, i have a strange problem with google.de since Firefox Update 3.6.7 on Ubuntu 10.04. If i enter www.google.de, it looks like this: http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotohjo8.png
<Sagi> strange symbols
<Sagi> clearing cache etc. doesnt help
<Sagi> with Chrome, it looks normal
<jongleur> hi. I need a littl bit help - not sure whether I'm right here.
<jongleur> While switching from Windows7 to ubuntu 10.04 I copied my old profile folder. At first Thunderbird was very unstable with boot times of >20 minutes
<jongleur> I switched to the mozilla-build of thunderbird
<jongleur> now it's stable, but my calendars of the lightning extension are gone.
<jongleur> where is the error and what can I do to solve this problem
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-25
<ripps> fta2: hey, do you know how I can force a reupload of a tarball using drobotik? I had some backport builds that screwed up and the solution was redo how I was doing the tarballs. But it doesn't look like the upstream source is going to update anytime soon.
<micahg> fta2: launchpad won't take a new tarball
<micahg> oops
<micahg> ripps: ^^
<ripps> micahg: is it possible to put a temporary +build1 to the end of the tarball's version?
<micahg> ripps: yeah, or +repack
<ripps> I'm going to have to do it manually, aren't I?
<micahg> ripps: no, you can add something to the rules file to do it
<ripps> micahg: any idea how?
<micahg> ripps: well, in get-orig-source, just make it append +repack or something
<micahg> or +rebuild
<ripps> micahg: but how am I suppose to force it to remake the tarball, drobotik won't make it unless the upstream source has been updated.
<micahg> ripps: idk, maybe fta2 knows...
<ripps> :\
<cousin_mario> hi there
<cousin_mario> would something bad happen should I install tb3.1 from the tarball on lucid?
<micahg> cousin_mario: bad? no, I'll try to have the daily working a little later maybe
<cousin_mario> micahg: I mean the official mozilla release, not the daily build
<cousin_mario> 3.0x junk filter is slipping, I assume it would be better with a more up-to-date version
<micahg> cousin_mario: yeah, nothing bad will happen, I'd suggest backing up your profile first though
<cousin_mario> micahg: yeah, sounds like a sensible idea
<micahg> cousin_mario: well, actually, I think you should use a different profile with upstream builds
<cousin_mario> micahg: why?
<micahg> cousin_mario: some of the paths might be different, if you have a backup, you should be ok though
<cousin_mario> micahg: oh, ok
<cousin_mario> micahg: any other possible conflict? dependency mismatch?
<micahg> cousin_mario: there shouldn't be any new dependencies except for the extensions, you'll need a new enigmail and a new lightning
<cousin_mario> micahg: lightning is another reason for upgrading
<cousin_mario> micahg: and I don't use enigmail anyway
<micahg> cousin_mario: 1.0b1 isn't working?
<cousin_mario> micahg: it is, actually
<cousin_mario> but I'd like to keep it up-to-date
<cousin_mario> actually, I'm more worried about the inbuilt junk-mail filter
<micahg> cousin_mario: it is up to date for 3.0.x :)
<cousin_mario> then it's not great!:D
<micahg> it's what's supported :)
<cousin_mario> I guess I'll have to check what my mail provider offers
<cousin_mario> thanks everybody
<cousin_mario> bye!
<JoeMaverickSett> has anyone tried signing in to Windows Live Mail from Namoroka? *btw, it's eligible to talk about Namoroka here, right?*
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> blame msft
<BUGabundo> for looking into browser name
<BUGabundo> and not rendering agent
<JoeMaverickSett> it changes to mobile version isn't it?
<BUGabundo> no
<JoeMaverickSett> BUGabundo, mine always changes to mobile version of Live mail.
<BUGabundo> weird
<JoeMaverickSett> BUGabundo, but if my Pidgin shows one mail from my Live account and click it, it's fine, after that if i go any other pages like profile, it will change in to mobile version. how weird is that?
<BUGabundo> ask msft!
<BUGabundo> its their code
<micahg> JoeMaverickSett: try user agent switcher from addons.mozilla.org
<bobby> Does anybody know when FF4 is getting the UI overhaul?
<micahg> bobby: not sure for Linux
<bobby> :(, too bad... Why are we always treated like second class citizens to windows :(
<bobby> Thanks micahg :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-18
<BUGabundo> morning
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hello!  How are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm well!  EDS Authentication was a bit of a pain last week, but I got through it.  I think the EDS people need to really update their documentation.  ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: you might run into similar stuff with ECal - take the documentation with a grain of salt - the underlying code has changed quite a bit.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and while some of the stuff in the documentation still exists as "deprecated", sometimes it also exists as "horribly broken"
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's a bit of a pain
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Also, was this patch included with the other three for making TB ready for my addon?:  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=666929
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 666929 in js-ctypes "Assertion failure: CType::IsSizeDefined(cx, targetType), at js/src/ctypes/CTypes.cpp:1730 in CClosure::ClosureStub" [Normal,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, that only breaks in debug builds doesn't it?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I don't believe so, no.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I don't see debug flags around the assertion, but I could be wrong. :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah, JS_ASSERT is a no-op on !DEBUG builds
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, good to know.  Thanks.  :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ok then, n/m.  :D
<Wellark> is asac around?
<micahg> Wellark: doesn't look like it ATM, can we help with something?
<Wellark> sorry, no :)
<Wellark> I'm trying to get asac on the line for personal matters :)
<Wellark> he at least used to hang around here, so I though someone might know where he is
<BUGabundo> evening!
<BUGabundo> what happened to FTA?
<BUGabundo> haven't seen him in two weeks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-19
<jhernandez> hi all!
<jhernandez> I'm looking for a packaged version of firefox 4.1 for maverick, and I can't find it
<chrisccoulson> jhernandez, there isn't one. firefox 5 is available for maverick (and also the current beta)
<jhernandez> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
<jhernandez> so, I'll need to package it for my needs
<jhernandez> I'm building a distro, which is going to be used as a public computer, with specific webapps
<jhernandez> these webapps aren't fully compatible with firefox5
<jhernandez> :/
<chrisccoulson> anyone here running maverick who wants to test the stuff on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/FirefoxUpgradeChecklist/6.0 ?
<jhernandez> chrisccoulson: I have another question, is there a firefox 4.1 release tarball?
<chrisccoulson> do you mean firefox 4.0.1?
<jhernandez> i looked at ftp.mozilla.org, but I can only see 4.0.x series
<jhernandez> ok
<jhernandez> no, they told me about 4.1, but, this is not a real version, they're probably using firefox 4.0.1
<jhernandez> thanks again!
<micahg> jhernandez: please keep in mind that 4.0.1 has known security issues
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-20
<chrisccoulson> why-oh-why is the eds documentation so terrible
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, the new thunderbird beta grew by 2.5MB :(
<chrisccoulson> not sure why yet, but aurora seems to be the same size as 5.0
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: optimization flags?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that's the first thing i looked at
<chrisccoulson> nothing has changed for thunderbird
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-21
<jhernandez> I'm having some problems building a firefox pakckage
<jhernandez> my errors are:
<jhernandez> collect2: ld terminated with signal 9 [Terminado (killed)]
<jhernandez> make[5]: *** [libxul.so] Error 1
<jhernandez> make[5]: se sale del directorio «/home/guada/work/natty/firefox-4.0.1+build1+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/objdir-i686-linux-gnu/toolkit/library»
<jhernandez> any tip/stuff to review?
<chrisccoulson> jhernandez, "collect2: ld terminated with signal 9 [Terminado (killed)]" means that the linker was interrupted
<chrisccoulson> which either means that you pressed ctrl+C
<chrisccoulson> or you ran out of memory and the OOM killer interrupted it
<jhernandez> mmm, ctrl+c is not the problem ;)
<jhernandez> but, I'm building in a virtual machine ....
<jhernandez> so, an out of memory is probably my problem
<jhernandez> chrisccoulson: thanks for the appointment
<jhernandez> ;)ç
<jhernandez> chrisccoulson: confirmed, an OOM was my problem
<jhernandez> thanks again!
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley`, how are you?
<m_conley`> chrisccoulson: I'm good, and you?
<chrisccoulson> what's with the extra "`" at the end of your name? ;)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley`, yeah, i'm good thanks
<m_conley`> chrisccoulson: thanks for the translations, btw!
<chrisccoulson> no problem :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: not sure what happened with my nick.  Thanks for pointing it out. :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i thought it was an autocomplete bug when i saw it ;)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i wanted to add a "show in the messaging indicator" option to the "When new messages arrive" section of the preferences in thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> but it seems like that groupbox doesn't have an id
<chrisccoulson> so i'm not sure if i can use an overlay to add it
 * m_conley looks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: argh, yes, that's annoying
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: maybe put an ID in for our purposes, and submit a patch to upstream?  Seems like a trivial but useful change.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, we could do that
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: because I think that's where we'd want the option.  Doesn't really make any sense to put it anywhere else.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, for now, i'm wondering whether we should work around it by dynamically creating the checkbox in JS, and manually adding it to the groupbox? we can do that, because the other checkboxes have id's already. the issue with adding the ID ourselves means that we end up with an extension which only works on ubuntu builds of thunderbird (for now)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: sure, that works too - inject some javascript to inject the option.  Sounds good to me.
<chrisccoulson> i will still submit a patch upstream, but even if it lands, the extension would depend on comm-central
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll do it in JS for now, and we can fix it to use an overlay later on
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks for all your help on Messaging Menu, btw - highly appreciated.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, no problem :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, that's strange. i actually have to initialize the state of the checkbox for some reason
<chrisccoulson> not sure if that's expected when i add it to the document from JS
<chrisccoulson> i've given the checkbox a "preference" attribute as well
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: sounds good - yeah, I've never tried dynamically adding an element to a pref form like that before...
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: also, did you get my email about getting in touch with some marketing folk at Canonical?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, this seems to work - https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/expose-main-pref/+merge/68722
<chrisccoulson> oh, i think i read your e-mail quite late one night
<chrisccoulson> i'll try to find someone who can answer that
<chrisccoulson> jono might know
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> ok, i've forwarded that to jono now
<chrisccoulson> right, time to fix the annoying ordering bug in indicator-messages now
<chrisccoulson> and also make it respect the default mail client setting
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, this fixes one messaging indicator bug - https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/indicator-messages/dont-hardcode-evolution/+merge/68741 :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: woo! :)
<BUGabundo> evening friends of the relay protocol
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-22
<mdeslaur> argh...I wish you could enable more than one language at a time in firefox's spell check
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, why? surely all everyone needs it "en-GB" :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I suspect "en-GB" needs a grammar checker also :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, where is the latest version of your eds integration?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, when do you plan to push the latest beta? (ie, will it be before or after the weekend)
<bhearsum> not sure, lemme see if i can find out
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, thanks
<bhearsum> that reminds me, did you guys ever get a reply from my mail about getting you on release-drivers?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, not yet
<bhearsum> boo
<bhearsum> maybe you should just subscribe and i'll poke people to approve you
<bhearsum> https://mail.mozilla.org/listinfo/release-drivers
<chrisccoulson> thanks, will try that
<bhearsum> np
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ok, done
 * bhearsum prods
<micahg> bhearsum: done for me as well (I used my canonical address)
<chrisccoulson> oh, the amd64 build queue is empty
<chrisccoulson> time to fill that up
<micahg> yeah, the builders returned before I went to bed
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/indicator-messages/fix-menu-ordering/+merge/68811 \o/
<bhearsum> you guys should be on the list now
<micahg> bhearsum: thanks!
<bhearsum> np
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-23
<astory> Hi, I'd like to install a firefox extension on a fleet of Lucid machines, and the docs on packaging led me here.  Is there a way to package a .deb that still supports automatic (non-deb) updating?  It's unclear whether this is possible from the docs.
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<gnomefreak> it looks like thunderbird is installed by default :)  it replaced evo :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, gnomefreak only just noticed that? we added it in dublin ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-24
<Cradam> hello can anyone tell me why i get this message : The action would require the installation of packages from unauthenticated sources.
<Cradam> and it wont let me go any further in the update
<Lockal> hi! Are there any news about unity panel & firefox integration in ubuntu 11.10?
<Lockal> I searched for a bug on Lauchpad but have not found anywhere...
<Cradam> unity is already intergrated isnt it
<Lockal> Cradam, I mean download counter and progress in unity panel. Is this enabled in 11.10?
<Cradam> well im using 10.10
<Cradam> i am not switching from gnome
<Cradam> would rather use windows
<Lockal> unity panel looks like windows 7 panel, so there is no special benefit to use windows)
<Lockal> also it would be good to highlight chrisccoulson
<Cradam> by windows i meant XP
<Cradam> plus ive used the old netbook edition and i must say the unity panel is not the win7 panel
<Cradam> thats like saying the win7panel is like the mac dock
<chrisccoulson> Lockal, there aren't any plans to do any additional firefox + unity integration work this cycle
<Lockal> chrisccoulson, is it possible to merge unityfox functionality into ubufox extension?
<chrisccoulson> Lockal, not really
<Lockal> any chance to get into 11.10 or 12.04? Does this mean creating the special .deb for this small feature?
<chrisccoulson> Lockal, it won't be going in for 11.10, and we certainly don't want any more extensions in the archive at the moment
<chrisccoulson> they're a pain with the new release schedule
<Lockal> chrisccoulson, and what's wrong with ubufox? The piece of code is rather small and should not interfere with non-unity systems
<chrisccoulson> well, for 1 thing, we're not allowed to just completely change the scope of an extension that we ship by default with firefox
<chrisccoulson> Lockal, perhaps you should read http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/policy.html ;)
<greg-g> is it just me, or does the package from the stable thunderbird ppa report itself as 3.1.11 even though the pacakge says 5.0?
<micahg> greg-g: shouldn't be, which part reports as that?
<greg-g> micahg: the about dialog
<greg-g> and, a plugin is complaining that it isn't compatible (it isn't compatibale with 3.1.11, only 3.3+)
<greg-g> but, thunderbird --version gives me 5.0, and then i start thunderbird via "thunderbird" in the cli
<micahg> greg-g: can you run which thunderbird?
<micahg> 'which thunderbird'
<greg-g> /usr/bin/thunderbird
<micahg> that's weird
<greg-g> yeah :
<greg-g> ?
<greg-g> grr, :/
<micahg> does dpkg -l thunderbird* show anything with a 3.1.11 version?
<greg-g> dpkg -l thunderbird*
<greg-g> hah!
<greg-g> yes, but only listed as "un"
<micahg> greg-g: no idea then, could you file a bug? The link to the PPA bugs project is in /topic and maybe chrisccoulson can have a look tomorrow
<gnomefreak> what is the pci command to check your pci cards :( i keep forgetting :(
<micahg> gnomefreak: lspci
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks for getting tb to replace evo
<micahg> gnomefreak: good to see you :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<gnomefreak> good to see you as well
<micahg> gnomefreak: I didn't do anything for it, it's all chrisccoulson
<gnomefreak> ah ill thank him when i see him thanks
<greg-g> micahg: cool, thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> that is something we were talking about during dapper dev cycle
<micahg> wow, well, 5+ years later, it's finally in progress :)
<micahg> greg-g: you're welcome
<gnomefreak> i have this bad feeling that since fglrx doesnt work that Radeon wont work either
<gnomefreak> i have spent the better part of a month screwing with fglrx and i still get nothing
<greg-g> micahg: you're not going to like this (as I don't) but I just restarted (because I also had a kernel update) and it now reports as 5.0
 * greg-g shurgs
 * greg-g shrugs even
<micahg> greg-g: oh, yeah, if you have it running already, it won't change until you restart the app, it could've just still been open
<greg-g> micahg: yeah, that's probably it. oh well. thanks again for your help and sorry for taking your time :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: any idea on how to save bookmarks in firefox? other than sync
<gnomefreak> do i need to install xul-ext-webfav to save them
<gnomefreak> we purged greasemoneky?
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-16
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you're around, can you push up your lightning-extension.head branch?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-17
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you get a chance, can you please push up your lightning-extension.head branch so I can merge in the powerpc build fix
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team:  Firefox and Thunderbird is now up to date on PowerPC \o/ | Build versions and testing status: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1 | Mailing List: http://is.gd/G0rbMs
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team:  Firefox and Thunderbird are now up to date on PowerPC \o/ | Build versions and testing status: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1 | Mailing List: http://is.gd/G0rbMs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-20
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: i have a newb question....
<bhearsum> how do i close a launchpad bug?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, you can just set the task invalid
<bhearsum> where is that in the UI?
<bhearsum> oh hmmm, the bug already said "expired", maybe it's closed already
<bhearsum> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop3/+bug/888134)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 888134 in gnome-desktop3 "automatic detection of plugged in / removed monitor is too aggressive" [High,Expired]
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, expired is closed too. do you not see a little edit button next to the status?
<bhearsum> ooooh
<bhearsum> that's an edit button!
<bhearsum> i thought it was an exclamation mark
<chrisccoulson> oops, i actually just changed the status when trying to take a screenshot ;)
<bhearsum> haha
<bhearsum> i tried changing it to "fix released" but i didn't have permission to
<bhearsum> invalid! how dare you!
<chrisccoulson> oh, you can't set it to invalid? perhaps that changed recently
<bhearsum> i couldn't set it to "fix released", i didn't try anything else
<bhearsum> anywho, it probably doesn't matter much what the status is given that i don't even know exactly what fixed it
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. yeah, i think you need special permissions to set it to or change it from fix released
<bhearsum> makes sense
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-07-15
<newhoa> I'm experiencing a bug, wondering if anyone could help double check before I submit it.
<newhoa> I'm using Gmail IMAP (not sure if this matters). But I right click on a folder (say, All Mail) and do a search. Save the search as a saved search. Right click on the resulting saved search and "Favorite Folder" it. Go to Menu Bar > View > Folders > Favorite. The saved search should show as a Favorite and it does. But restart Thunderbird and it doesn't show - no Favorite Saved Searches do.
<newhoa> Was wondering if someone could try it out and point me in the right direction... report this on Launchpad or the Mozilla Bugzilla?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-07-17
<FernandoMiguel> so more ppl can laugh today
<FernandoMiguel> http://censorshipstinks.com/
<chrisccoulson> FernandoMiguel, is that meant to be  parody? i can't tell, and it lacks any sort of context :/
<FernandoMiguel> no, no parody chrisccoulson
<FernandoMiguel> the ad industry is against firefox blocking ads
<FernandoMiguel> or rather 3rd party tracking
<chrisccoulson> FernandoMiguel, it doesn't seem to reference that, which is why i thought it lacked context :/
<FernandoMiguel> I got it from segfault tweets https://twitter.com/segphault
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks
<FernandoMiguel> np
<Unit193> Hah, it lacks all sorts of contect, just "OoOoOOoh, Mozilla baaad, they're censoring stuff and controlling your information, ooooOHH, sign our petition!" :P
<Unit193> Content, too.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-07-14
<ToadKing> hello, is there something wrong with the nightly firefox builds ppa? it hasn't been updated in a week
<kbrosnan> ToadKing: ubuntu does not assign any developers to maintain Firefox. Chris does what he can in his spare time. using the Mozilla builds is one option, http://nightly.mozilla.org/
<ToadKing> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-07-15
<MikeRL> I hate to be a nag, but I'm curious if Thunderbird 38 will ever come to the main PPAs. I got a security update from the Mozilla Security PPA, but I wonder since I believe Gmail will only work with the new version cause of OAuth 1.0 being dropped.
<MikeRL> I don't want to push, and I imagine there are more important things to do, but I am just curious how you guys update the older Thunderbird versions. Do you wait till a few stable releases have been released to a major revision, and then make them with Ubuntu specific patches?
<MikeRL> I am starting to think 38.1.0 is still in testing, considering this unofficial PPA mentions it being in beta, and has a build from a week ago. https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/mozilla
<MikeRL> My assumption is, that to make things easier to manage for you guys, is that you stick to older ESRs a little longer than the Mozilla builds do, so you can take more time testing any Ubuntu-specific patches. I mean, I believe some developers already have enough work here, and have Chromium to do as well.
<MikeRL> Aww crud nuggets. Everyone is busy. Nobody to listen to my rants. :'(
<mdeslaur> MikeRL: the main PPAs, I have no idea, but the main distro, yes
<MikeRL> OK, thanks.
<MikeRL> mdeslaur, isn't 38 still in development? (within regards to the Ubuntu specific version). I know 38.1.0 has been released by Mozilla.
<mdeslaur> I assume we'll be switching to 38.x soon
<mdeslaur> once they stop making 31.x releases
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: why 31.8.0 instead of 38.1.0?
<mdeslaur> (man those versions are confusing...)
<MikeRL> Likely to spare him some time.
<MikeRL> Doesn't he also work on Chromium?
<mdeslaur> not chromium, no, he works on oxide
<MikeRL> You know what's f'd up? Years ago, every piece of Google software got first class Linux support. I had barely any bigtime games to Play. Now, I have countless Steam games and Humble Bundle ports. But Play Music Manager needs workarounds, Earth isn't being patched at the same rate on Linux, etc.
<MikeRL> Stinking Google.
<MikeRL> Not anyone's fault around here.
<MikeRL> I wonder if Google is just milking Linux at times.
<MikeRL> Also, if closed stuff is coming to Linux more and more via official ports, why is Google getting so lazy?
<chrisccoulson> we'll update thunderbird to 38 - 31.8.0 is a stop-gap because I just don't have time to test the update to 38.1 just yet (been consumed by Firefox and other things all week)
<MikeRL> Thought there was a good enough reason.
<MikeRL> Better than being screwed 110%.
<chrisccoulson> also, updates from 31.7.0 -> 38.1 are currently manual when using upstream builds
<chrisccoulson> so there's not really any rush
<MikeRL> It could be worse - you could be in charge of Flash or IE development.
<MikeRL> I wish Google just made Flash click to play. I assume they refuse to because of their ads.
<mdeslaur> MikeRL: that sounds likely
<MikeRL> Had it click to play since I realized a lot of crap uses it and then slows down my low end POS desktop.
<MikeRL> Plus, Flash is mostly unnecessary unless you have no choice but to view something in Flash.
<mdeslaur> it's quite unfortunate that a _lot_ of videos still require flash
<MikeRL> Try Greasemonkey and Viewtube.
<MikeRL> Back after X acted funny and needed to die.
<MikeRL> Sometimes I really despise that antiquated X Window System.
<MikeRL> First, keyboard and mouse acts up in Half Life 2. Then, the Unity launcher refused to group things like normal.
<micahg> I meant to help with Thunderbird 38 and haven't had a chance to dive back in
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-07-21
<aradesh> hi all. trying to upgrade to firefox 47.0.1 and my apt-get only knows about 47.0. anyone know what i need to do? ^^
